#ubuntu-il 2010-11-04
<New0> האם אפשר כל אחד לחוות את הדעה שלו לגבי הלוגו ?
<liel> Ddorda: אז לכלול את 1 בסקר?
<asw3> מזה הלוגים יושבים אצל קנוניקל :X
<Ddorda> New0: אמ.. קצת מאוחר לזה עכשיו לצערי
<Ddorda> תוסיך הערות בוויקי
<New0> אוקי :)
<New0> סבבה
<Ddorda> liel: תעשה הצבעה בין 26, 25 ו־1
<Ddorda> שלושת אלו עם הכי הרבה הצבעות
<liel> Ddorda: שתי אפשרויות מקסימום, נכון?
<Ddorda> 1
<asw3> אממ בשביל מה הצבעה נוספת?
<Ddorda> חשבתי שיהיו יותר אפשרויות, אבל הרבה הצביעו דומה
<liel> !mpollon 1 26 25 1
<Hoborg> A multi-option poll started. Options:
<Hoborg> [0]=>26
<Hoborg> [1]=>25
<Hoborg> [2]=>1
<Hoborg> Vote by typing !vote <option(s)> (If you want to choose more than one option, please sperate your choices by commas).
<Shualdon> אם כבר אז את 25 עם הלוגו החדש.
<Ddorda> Shualdon: בוקר טוב :)
<Shualdon> היי
<moshe> !vote 0
<Ddorda> !vote 0
<shimi810> !vote 0
<liel> !vote 0
<Gorgula> !vote 0
<moshe> Shualdon, אני צריך לדבר איתך לגבי מאורות אח"כ או מחר
<Shualdon> אני הולך עוד מעט
<Ddorda> moshe: זה יופיע בדיון..
<Shualdon> <אני נמנע>
<Hero> !vote 0
<Ddorda> עוד מישהו?
<New0> כן
<avihay> !vote 0
<asw3> זהו זה סגור
<New0> !vote 1
<avihay> can I now vote 2 too?
<moshe> לא
<liel> avihay: No
<avihay> k
<liel> Ddorda: לסגור?
<New0> למה שלא יצביע ?
<Ddorda> New0: הוא שאל אם להצביע ל־2 דברים
<moshe> הוא הצביע, אבל הוא רוצה לדעת אם אפשר להצביע ל-2 אפשרויות
<New0> אה אוקי
<Ddorda> liel: לדעתי כן
<liel> !mpolloff
<Hoborg> The poll ended and the results are:
<Hoborg> 1: 0
<Hoborg> 25: 1
<Hoborg> 26: 7
<liel> אז 26 נבחר
<New0> האם ההצבעה שלי התקבלה ?
<New0> כי לא ראיתי את זה
<liel> New0: אם הובורג רשם לך בנוטיס The vote registered successfully אז כן
<moshe> אני חושב שכן, אתה היחיד שהצביע לטובת 25 לדעתי
<New0> אוקי
<Ddorda> אוקיי
<New0> אני הצבעתי לטובת 1
<New0> לא 25
<Gorgula> אז לא התקבל
<asw3> בסדר זה גם ככה לא רלונטי
<asw3> הרוב קובע בכל מקרה
<Ddorda> תכל׳ס
<Ddorda> מצוין
<liel> New0: רשמת !vote 1
<liel> Ddorda: לסגור נושא?
<New0> נכון
<Ddorda> ליאל, מבחינתי לנושא הבא, תודה רבה כולם :)
<Shualdon> צריך ללטש קצת את 26
<Shualdon> משהו בסמל לא מסתדר לי בעין
<Ddorda> Shualdon: אז צריך ממש עכשיו
<liel> !decide לוגו מספר 26 נבחר
<Shualdon> ?
<Hoborg> Decided: לוגו מספר 26 נבחר
<Ddorda> Shualdon: 4 דקות :P
<Gorgula> לדעתי צריך את המגן דוד לצבוע בכחול
<Ddorda> ב־19:30 אני שולח לו את הלוגו
<shimi810> גם לדעתי
<Shualdon> 4 דקות בשדביל מה?
<liel> טוב, עוברים לנושא הבא?
<moshe> לעשות את התיקון
<liel> !topic סיכום עם עקיבה
<Hoborg> Next topic: סיכום עם עקיבה
<Ddorda> לא קריטי, בגלל שזה תיקון קטן נוכל לעשות אותו גם בהמשך
<moshe> liel, תתחיל את הנושא, כרגע אנו בעיקר מתברברים
<Hero> חבר'ה הזמן קצר והמלאכה מרובה והפועלים עצלים ובעל הבית דוחק
<liel> Ddorda: שוב, המיקרופון שלך :D
<Ddorda> אוקיי
<Ddorda> אז ככה
<Ddorda> אנחנו כבר כמה חודשים עומלים מאוד קשה לקבל את הנתונים מהפורום הישן
<Ddorda> דבר שייתן פוש רציני מאוד לפורום הקיים
<Ddorda> בעזרת ירון כגוף מגשר דיברתי עם עקיבה כנציג של הפורום הישן
<Ddorda> ואחרי הרבה מאוד דיונים הגענו להסדר כזה: המנהלים מהפורום הישן יקבלו ניהול בפורום החדש
<Ddorda> ובתמורה הדומיין הישן יכוון אלינו ונקבל את המסד נתונים
<Ddorda> חשוב לי לציין שכמנהלי פורום אין להם שום אפשרות לפגוע במערכת או באתר כלל
<Ddorda> ואם יהיו בעיות לא תהיה שום בעיה לשחזר את הנתונים ברגע
<Ddorda> שמגובים לפחות בשני מקומות שונים
<avihay> http://imagebin.org/121823
<Hoborg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<Ddorda> יש שאלות?
<avihay> sory for the jpg compression, that place won't let me upload a png
<moshe> האם אחד המקומות האלה יהיה אצל מישהו שלא כולל את מנהלי הפורום הישן?
<liel> avihay: מצטערף כבר סגרנו נושא
<liel> *מצטער,
<Ddorda> moshe: לא הבנתי
<Ddorda> האתר מגובה אצלי ועל השרת
<moshe> אוקי, ואתה תקבל את ה-DB וגיבויים שלו כל פעם?
<Ddorda> לא, אני צריך גישה חד פעמית ל־db שלהם
<Ddorda> ואחרי זה האתר שלהם ממילא יוביל אלינו
<Ddorda> כך שהמשך הפעילות יתבצע אצלנו
<moshe> השאלה היא מה אם דולב, עקיבה, אליהו או בני יעשו בעיות, האם נוכל לשחזר הכל או רק מה שיש עד נקודת הזמן שאנו מקבלים את ה-DB
<Ddorda> moshe: נוכל לשחזר הכל
<Ddorda> בלי בעיות בכלל
<asw3> אבל למה שיעשו בעיות
<asw3> לא צריך לחשוב שלילי ישר
<asw3> אבל גם לחשוב חכם וכמו שדור אמר לגבות
<moshe> asw3, אתה צודק, אבל צריך להיות מוכנים
<asw3> גיבוי חשוב בכל מצב
<asw3> לא משנה מה קורה
<Ddorda> טוב, אין עוד שאלות? אם לא אז בואו נעבור להצעב
<Ddorda> להצבעה
<moshe> Ddorda, מה לגבי ניהול, האם רק הם מנהלים והאם יש דרך לוודא שהם עושים את מה שהם אמורים לעשות לפי החלטות הקהילה?
<liel> Ddorda: ההצבעה היא על האם להסכים להצעה של עקיבה?
<Androidsefi> רק דור יבצע גיבויים או שיש עוד משהו - אולי צריך עזרה?
<Ddorda> הם לא אמורים לעשות כלום, אבל יש להם הרשאות ניהול
<Ddorda> Androidsefi: גיבויים אוטומטיים על השרת והם נשלחים אליי אוטומטית
<Ddorda> moshe: ויהיו עוד מנהלים מטעמנו כמובן
<liel> Ddorda: רק של הפורומים או של כל האתר?
<Ddorda> רק של הפורומים
<moshe> כלומר הדבר היחיד שהם אמורים לעשות זה לתת הרשאות אם צריך ולתחזק את הפורום?
<New0> אפשר לחשוב על זה ככה: שנותנים להם הרשאות ניהול בתור תודה על מה שהם נותנים לנו בתמורה
<Ddorda> moshe: אם הם רוצים
<Ddorda> New0: כן, משהו כזה
<Ddorda> אנחנו בעצם נותנים להם קרדיט
<liel> Ddorda: להתחיל סקר?
<Ddorda> liel: כן, אלא אם כן יש עוד שאלות
<Ddorda> בעצם תתחיל כבר עכשיו סקר
<Ddorda> מקסימום יהיו שאלות באמצע
<liel> !pollon האם לקבל את הצעתו של עקיבא?
<Hoborg> The poll is now on and the subject is: האם לקבל את הצעתו של עקיבא?. Vote !yes (or +1) !no (or -1) !avoid (or 0)!
<moshe> אני לא ממש אוהב את זה, אבל מקבל את הצורך בזה
<Ddorda> +1
<liel> 0
<New0> לא לשכוח שזה יתרום הרבה לקהילה !!!
<asw3> !yes
<liel> +1
<shimi810> !yes
<Androidsefi> טקד
<Ddorda> ירון ואח שלי מצביעים בעד, אבל שניהם לא זמינים כרגע
<New0> איך אני מצביע פה ?
<Androidsefi> yes
<moshe> +1
<Ddorda> New0: תכתוב +1 או !yes
<New0> !yes
<moshe> Ddorda, דיברנו על זה שזה לא תקף אם הם לא פה
<liel> Androidsefi: תכתוב +1 או !yes
<Ddorda> moshe: צודק. מתקבל
<Androidsefi> !yes
<liel> Androidsefi: אחרת הוא לא מקבל את ההצבעה שלך
<trew1000> 1+
<liel> trew1000: צריך לכתוב +1 ולא להפך
<trew1000> +1
<Androidsefi> הוא קיבל
<liel> trew1000: רק עכשיו הובורג רשם לך נוטיס, נכון?
<trew1000> או הנה אצלי הוא מציג הפוך פשוט
<trew1000> כן
<shimi810> הניהול שלהם הוא רק לצורך אזכור/קרדיט או גם ניהול כשצריך?
<New0> שניהם לדעתי
<Ddorda> shimi810: גם ניהול אם הם רוצים
<moshe> יהיו להם הרשאות ניהול לכל דבר, אבל הם לאו דווקא ישתמשו בהן
<Ddorda> shimi810: אני אישית ממש אשמח אם הם גם ינהלו, אבל אני חושב שאולי רק עקיבה ינהל מדי פעם
<Ddorda> כי השאר כבר ממש לא פעלים
<Gorgula> +1
<moshe> אגב, צריך להצביע מי יהיו המנהלים מצידנו אם ההצבעה עכשיו עוברת
<Ddorda> moshe: זה בלו״ז, לא?
<liel> !agenda moshe
<Hoborg> moshe: http://bit.ly/a1zQZq
<moshe> לא יודע, אני לא מנהל את הפגישה אז לא בדקתי
<Ddorda> liel: אגב, קוראים לו עקיבה ב־ה׳
<liel> Ddorda: אני יודע, רק שגיאת הקלדה
<Ddorda> טוב, אין עוד שאלות?
<Ddorda> http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/5531/ubuntulogo.png
<Ddorda> גיל הכין, עוד לא שלחתי את המייל בגלל הדיון עכשיו
<Ddorda> אז אם זה נראה לכם אפשר להשתמש בזה
<Ddorda> אבל זה ידרוש הצבעה שוב
<Ddorda> אני אישית מעדיף את הקודם
<moshe> ליאל, אתה יכול לדעתי לסגור את ההצבעה על ההצעה של עקיבה, לא נראה לי שעוד אנשים יגיעו בדקות הקרובות
<shimi810> לדעתי הקודם נראה יותר טוב, אבל זה נראה זוועה באתר שהוא העלה אליו...
<Rodensky> לא הבנתי את הלוגו הזה
<Rodensky> בכלל
<Ddorda> Rodensky: מגן דויד עם אובונטו?
<Hero> אני לא מצליח לעקוב
<Hero> :/
<Rodensky> הצבעים ביחד לא מסתדרים
<Hero> להת'
<Rodensky> ואני מקווה שזה רק סקיצה
<avihay> can someone give me a nice imagebin service?
<liel> !polloff
<Hoborg> The poll is now closed and there are the results:
<Hoborg> Yes:9
<Hoborg> No:0
<Hoborg> Avoided:0
<Hoborg> Result: yes
<Rodensky> כי בצייר זה לא ממש לעניין :)
<Androidsefi> המשכנו הלאה?
<Ddorda> כן
<moshe> liel, לא נמנעת?
<liel> moshe: שיניתי את ההצבעה
<Rodensky> לוגו מוזר :\
<moshe> אהה, אוקי
<liel> !decide הצעתו של עקיבה התקבלה פה אחד
<Hoborg> Decided: הצעתו של עקיבה התקבלה פה אחד
<New0> זה ההצבעה על עקיבה ?
<New0> טעות
<moshe> New0, למה הכוונה?
<liel> !topic בחירת מנהלים לפורום החדש + מאשרי תוכן
<Hoborg> Next topic: בחירת מנהלים לפורום החדש + מאשרי תוכן
<New0> לא משנה טעות
<liel> איפה אמיר כשצריכים אותו? :O
<moshe> זה בסדר, אני יכול להסביר
 * liel Gives the mic to moshe
<moshe> עקרונית נכון להיום אם אני לא טועה יש כמות די גדולה של מנהלים באתר החדש
<moshe> מעבר לזה עכשיו בעקבות השילוב עם הפורום הישן צריך לקבוע מי ינהל מטעמנו את הפורום
<liel> טוב, מישהו מציע את עצמו?
<moshe> לכן צריך לקבוע מי ינהל את הפורום והאתר מטעמנו
<moshe> אני אשמח:)
<shimi810> לדעתי אני, כמאשר תוכן
<Ddorda> חשוב להדגיש שנדרש עבודה מכל הלב :P
<moshe> זה עקרונית אותו דבר כמו בפורום הישן מבחינת הצרכים, נכון?
<Ddorda> shimi810: נגמרו הבעיות באינטרנט?
<Ddorda> נדרשת*
<Ddorda> moshe: כן
<moshe> אוקי, אז אני יכול לעמוד בזה, לפחות נכון להיום:)
<Ddorda> אני רוצה להציע את ירון כמנהל בפורום הקבוע שלו
<Ddorda> וכנ״ל על ענבר
<Androidsefi> ומחר?:P
<New0> וכ..מה ?
<Ddorda> New0: כנ״ל?
<moshe> Ddorda, הם ביקשו את זה (רק כדי שיהיה רשמי)?
<New0> מה זה?
<shimi810> Ddorda: נגמרו הבעיות
<Ddorda> moshe: כן
<liel> אוקיי, יש עוד מישהו או שאני פותח הצבעה מרובת אפשרויות עם משה ושימי?
<Ddorda> אם אני זוכר נכון
<Ddorda> ענבר ביקשה בודאות,
<Ddorda> אם אתה זוכר
<Ddorda> היה פה הרבה בכי בזמנו
<Ddorda> :P
<moshe> היא לא ביקשה עכשיו אבל סביר שהיא לא תשנה את זה..
<liel> Ddorda: אז נעשה יותר מסקר אחד? נחמד :P
<Ddorda> moshe: אני יודע בוודאות שהיא עדיין רוצה מאוד
<liel> Ddorda: לפתוח סקר מרובה אפשרויות עם משה ושימי?
<moshe> אני מאמין בזה גם כן
<Ddorda> liel: לא, ההצבעה צריכה להיות כן ולא
<Ddorda> על כל אחד
<Androidsefi> מה הם הדרישות להיות מאשר תוכן?
<Ddorda> Androidsefi: להיכנס לאתר על בסיס יומי פחות או יותר
<liel> !pollon האם לבחור במשה כאחד ממנהלי הפורום?
<Hoborg> The poll is now on and the subject is: האם לבחור במשה כאחד ממנהלי הפורום?. Vote !yes (or +1) !no (or -1) !avoid (or 0)!
<liel> +1
<Ddorda> +1
<Ddorda> liel: להבא, חשוב לציין איזה סוג מנהל פורום
<Ddorda> כי יש גלובלי ויש של פורום אחד
<liel> אוקיי, אז מדובר על מנהל גלובלי
<liel> במקרה הזה
<Ddorda> כן, בגלל זה אמרתי להבא :)
<shimi810> אפשר להצביע יותר מפעם אחת?
<moshe> עבור מה?
<Androidsefi> +1
<liel> shimi810: עבור הסקר הזה לא, כי בכל פעם הובורג משנה את הבחירה שלך
<moshe> shimi810, אתה יכול להצביע עבורי וגם עבורך אם אתה רוצה עקרונית
<Androidsefi> יש עוד דרישות חוץ מזה?
<shimi810> moshe: זה בדיוק מה שאני רוצה :)
<moshe> עבור איזה תפקיד?
<Ddorda> Androidsefi: לא נראה לי
<shimi810> +1
<Ddorda> moshe: מאשר תוכן
<Gorgula> +1
<moshe> +1
<Androidsefi> נראה לי שכל אחד מאיתנו נכנס לפחות פעמיים ביום לאתר - לא?
<Ddorda> Androidsefi: אני נכנס לפחות 10000
<Ddorda> :D
<moshe> לא תמיד נכון לכולנו
<Gorgula> אני בקושי פעמיים בשנה
<shimi810> כל נושא חדש או תגובה חדשה יידרשו אישור?
<Androidsefi> אני כמעט ולא מתנתק מהאתר - אז זה יכול להפוך אותי למנהל הפורום?
<Ddorda> shimi810: לא
<Ddorda> Androidsefi: הצעת את עצמך?
<Androidsefi> לא אני רק מברר
<Ddorda> Androidsefi: כן, אתה יכול
<shimi810> אז איזה תוכן נצטרך לאשר?
<Androidsefi> אני טיפוס שחושק ידע לא כוח
<Androidsefi> חושק בידע*
<Ddorda> shimi810: תוכן שנחשד כספאם או תוכן שנשלח ע״י אנונימי
<New0> knowlege is power :)
<Androidsefi> well said Lad
<Ddorda> אה.. וכתבות
<Ddorda> כתבות וסרטונים צריך לאשר תמיד
<Ddorda> אני רוצה להיות מאשר תוכן
<Androidsefi> אילו סרטונים?
<Ddorda> Androidsefi: אפשר לפרסם באתר סרטונים מיוטוב ואתרים דומים
<Androidsefi> יש סרטונים באתר?
<liel> Ddorda: לסגור את ההצבעה?
<Ddorda> Androidsefi: כן
<Ddorda> liel: לדעתי כן
<Ddorda> serfus: באת בתזמון יפה
<Androidsefi> מה שמזכיר לי שאני צריך להעלות שני מדכריכים קטנים שכתבתי לבדיקב
<liel> !polloff
<Hoborg> The poll is now closed and there are the results:
<Hoborg> Yes:6
<Hoborg> No:0
<Hoborg> Avoided:0
<Hoborg> Result: yes
<Ddorda> מעלים עכשיו אנשים שרוצים להיות מהנלי פורום או מאשרי תוכן
<Ddorda> יאללה, איש הבא?
<liel> !pollon האם לצרף את שימי לצוות מנהלי הפורום כמאשר תוכן?
<Hoborg> The poll is now on and the subject is: האם לצרף את שימי לצוות מנהלי הפורום כמאשר תוכן?. Vote !yes (or +1) !no (or -1) !avoid (or 0)!
<liel> +1
<shimi810> !yes
<moshe> +1 לפחות כל עוד הוא פעיל:)
<Ddorda> shimi810: פספתי את התשובה שלך לגבי הבעיות באינטרנט
<Androidsefi> !yes
<serfus> סלחו לי, הרגע חזרתי מטיול.
<shimi810> אין בעיות באינטרנט
<Ddorda> +1
<Ddorda> serfus: אז תציע את עצמך אם אתה רוצה
<Ddorda> זה לא דורש הרבה מאמץ ;)
<serfus> אני לא יודע בדיוק מה אתם עושים... אסתכל באג'נדה
<liel> moshe: קיבל את ההצבעה שלך בנוטיס?
<moshe> כן
<Ddorda> liel: כך או כך זה רוב
<Ddorda> אפשר לסגור..
<liel> !polloff
<Hoborg> The poll is now closed and there are the results:
<Hoborg> Yes:5
<Hoborg> No:0
<Hoborg> Avoided:0
<Hoborg> Result: yes
<Ddorda> ליאל, אם אתה רוצה לסיים מהר, אל תשאיר את ההצבעות כ״כ הרבה זמן פתוחות
<liel> Ddorda: היו עוד מתמודדים?
<Ddorda> אני רוצה להיות מאשר תוכן
<Androidsefi> חחחחח
<liel> !pollon האם לצרף את דור לצוות מנהלי הפורום כמאשר תוכן?
<Hoborg> The poll is now on and the subject is: האם לצרף את דור לצוות מנהלי הפורום כמאשר תוכן?. Vote !yes (or +1) !no (or -1) !avoid (or 0)!
<liel> +1
<Androidsefi> !yes
<Gorgula> +1
<shimi810> !yes
<Ddorda> liel: זה לא צוות מנהלי הפורום
<Ddorda> זה תפקיד באתר
<New0> !yes
<moshe> +1
<Ddorda> לא נורא, בקטנה
<liel> Ddorda: אוקיי
<liel> Ddorda: לסגור?
<Ddorda> liel: תשאל אם יש עוד מישהו, עם תוך זמן קצר אף אחד לא עונה תסגור
<Ddorda> ככה אני עושה בדר״כ
<liel> יש עוד מישהו?
<serfus> !yes
<liel> יופי
<liel> נסגור
<liel> !polloff
<Hoborg> The poll is now closed and there are the results:
<Hoborg> Yes:7
<Hoborg> No:0
<Hoborg> Avoided:0
<Hoborg> Result: yes
<liel> Ddorda: אין עוד, נכון?
<Ddorda> לא שידוע לי
<Ddorda> עוד מישהו רוצה?
<New0> רוצה מה ?
<moshe> רוצה לנהל באתר או להיות מאשר תוכן
<New0> אה
<New0> אני עדיין לא
<liel> !decide כולם נבחרו
<Hoborg> Decided: כולם נבחרו
<moshe> אז רק אני אהיה מנהל מהצד שלנו?
<Ddorda> moshe: לא נורא
<liel> !topic לימוד והדרכה של משתמשים חדשים על אובונטו, מדריך מסודר במקום אחד
<Hoborg> Next topic: לימוד והדרכה של משתמשים חדשים על אובונטו, מדריך מסודר במקום אחד
<Ddorda> אולי יהיו עוד אנשים שירצו בהמשך
<liel> New0, הבמה שלך
<New0> אוקי
<liel> אני אצא לזמן קצר, בינתיים הנושא יתנהל
<moshe> לא אמרתי שנורא, פשוט כדי לדעת, למרות שחבל לי שאתה לא תהיה מנהל איתי:)
<New0> אגב זה לא משהו להצבעה אלא לדון
<New0> זה אפשרי ?
<moshe> New0, בהחלט כן
<New0> אוקי
<New0> יש מלא אנשים שבאים לנסות אובונטו
<New0> אבל זה לא ממש מסודר
<New0> אין מדריך אחד ממש מסודר עד הסוף
<New0> ולכן יש כאלה שמתיישים
<New0> צריך מדריך אחד שמסודר עד הסוף למתחילים אפילו שלא נגעו במחשב בחיים
<New0> אפילו עם ווידאו עם לינק של יו טיוב
<New0> וזה קשור גם לנושא הבא שלי
<New0> האם אני יכול לצרך את הנושא הבא פה ?
<Ddorda> New0: לא עכשיו
<Androidsefi> יש הרבה מאוד לינקים שאפשר למצוא  - אני יכו לדואג למצוא אותם
<New0> אוקי
<Ddorda> זה לדיון הבא כבר
<liel> New0: לסגור את הנושא ולפתוח את החדש?
<New0> אז זה סוף ההסבר :)
<New0> כן
<liel> New0: אין צורך בהצבעה, נכון?
<New0> נכעון
<New0> *נכון
<New0> ההצבעה היא בנושא הבא
<liel> New0: רגע, לא ממש הבנתי מה הוחלט
<New0> זאת הייתה הצעה
<Ddorda> liel: כן, יאללה
<liel> New0: הוחלט להעביר את הנושא לפגישה הבאה?
<Androidsefi> חחחח
<Androidsefi> כל מה שלא מובן למפגש הבא?
<New0> התכוונתי נושא הבא לא פגישה הבאה
<liel> New0: אז מה לרשום בהחלטה?
<New0> אבל החלט שלכם
<liel> !decide לא התקבלה החלטה
<Hoborg> Decided: לא התקבלה החלטה
<liel> !topic קודות הובורג על משתמשים: פקודת משתמש על יוזר ספציפי כמין תוספת להובורג, שיכול לתת מידע על המשתמש
<Hoborg> Next topic: קודות הובורג על משתמשים: פקודת משתמש על יוזר ספציפי כמין תוספת להובורג, שיכול לתת מידע על המשתמש
<New0> זאת רק הצעה
<liel> New0: עכשיו הסבר על ההצעה הזו
<New0> אוקי
<New0> צריך לתת להובורג פקודות כמו !g
<New0> על ההסברים של אובונטו
<New0> אם מישהו נכנס לפה עם שאלה אז פקודה מהסוג הזה תביא לו לינקים וכל מה שצריך מסודר
<moshe> אין משהו כזה כבר בבוט הצרפתי?
<New0> ככה במקום שמישהו בא לפה ומסבירים לו על זה , אז אנחנו נותנים פקודה !g
<New0> למשל.
<New0> ואז זה נותן לו את כל מה שהוא צריך
<liel> moshe: נטרלו את כל הפונקציות של הבוט הצרפתי למעט השמירה
<moshe> אבל הרעיון היה לשלב את היכולות שלו בהובורג, לא?
<New0> לדוגמא !t ubuntu
<moshe> אפשר להוסיף את זה ורק לתרגם את הכל ואולי להוסיף דברים לשם
<avihay> hoborg do: get question, ask ubottu, translate to Hebrew, answer on channel?
<liel> New0: ניתן ליישם את זה באמצעות פקודות טקסט
<New0> מה הכוונה ?
<New0> אה אוקי
<liel> New0: שכל מונח יהיה בפקודה והקשתה תאפשר לתת מידע
<New0> נכון
<New0> אבל שיהיה להובורג פקודות על זה
<New0> לדוגמא מישהו רוצה להוריד תוכנה של אובונטו
<moshe> avihay, הרעיון שלי הוא לקחת את מה שיש כבר בבוט הצרפתי ולתרגם ולהוסיף דברים משלנו
<New0> אז: !ubuntu software mplayer
<New0> זהו הנושא
<New0> וגם !Ddorda מנהל אתר
<Ddorda> אני לא מנהל האתר
<New0> לדוגמא פקודות על יוזר ^
<New0> זה רק דוגמא
<avihay> ubottu isn't french (I think...)! he just rules.
<New0> זה הכוונה פקודות על יוזר
<New0> בכל מקרה זאת הייתה מחשבה שלי לשתף את זה פה
<New0> ראיתי את זה גם בצ'טים אחרים
<moshe> בגדול אני בעד הרעיון של New0 אבל כנראה שאפשר להקל על העבודה
<New0> אוקי זהו סוף ההסבר על הנושא
<New0> :) אפשר לעבוד להצבעה אם צריך
<New0> liel מה הוחלט ?
<liel> !pollon האם להוסיף להובורג פקודות להצגת מידע לשם עזרה ופקודות על משתמשים?
<Hoborg> The poll is now on and the subject is: האם להוסיף להובורג פקודות להצגת מידע לשם עזרה ופקודות על משתמשים?. Vote !yes (or +1) !no (or -1) !avoid (or 0)!
<liel> אני אחד מהמפתחים של הובורג, לכן אמנע
<liel> 0
<shimi810> +1
<New0> אני יכול להצביע ?
<moshe> +1
<avihay> ubottu is mostly a factoid bot. if you have someone who enters factoids in Hebrew, and add a command to suggest new factoids, then we can fill it up rather fast
<Ddorda> למה ביחד?
<liel> New0: כן
<avihay> 1
<avihay> +1
<New0> !yes
<Ddorda> אני בעד הצגת מידע לשם עזרה ולא בעד הצגת מידע על משתמשים
<Ddorda> -1
<New0> Ddorda  רק משתמשים שמסכימים
<New0> לשם נוחות
<Ddorda> לדעתי לא צריך לזה פקודה מיוחדת
<shimi810> מידע על משתמש רק לצורך הצגת תפקידים באתר, נשמע טוב דווקא. הצגת כל הפרטים על המשתמש, זה לא.
<Ddorda> יש כבר פקודה לכתיבת תוכן על טקסט
<New0> ככה אתה יודע למי לפנות
<New0> לא חייב לתת את כל המידע, או בכלל, ואם כן אז אפשר חלקית
<avihay> you mean !addfact or !newfact?
<New0> ככה אנשים חדשים יוכלו לדעת על אנשים פה, ולמי לפנות
<New0> גם אפשרי
<New0> אם אני חדש
<New0> אני נכנס לפה שואל משהו
<moshe> לדעתי צריך לרשום את התפקיד וזהו, אחרת יהיה בלאגן ולא כל אחד רוצה להגיד מידע על עצמו
<New0> אז מישהו נותן פקודה כזאת, ואז יישר מקבל את המידע
<New0> זה עניין של נוחות
<New0> moshe זה יכול לתת לך את המידע גם בפרטי
<Ddorda> נראה לי ידרוש הרבה תיחזוק וייצור הרבה בלגן
<New0> התכוונתי להתחיל בקטנה
<New0> לתת לזה BETA
<New0> ככה במקום שאני מגיע לפה שמיהו מסביר לי אז חוסכים מלא תעבורה בכלל
<shimi810> גם בפרטי, עדיין זה חשיפת פרטים. אבל לדעתי מספיק רק הצגת תפקידים, אחרת זה באמת יסבך מאשר יועיל
<New0> זה נותן הסבר יישר.
<New0> נכון מאוד
<New0> זה נועד לכוון, לא וויקי חדש :)
<New0> ואם משתמש לא רוצה שיהיה עליו פקודה, אז לא תהיה
<liel> New0: זה אמנם יפחית את התעבורה על הערוץ, אבל אל תשכח שהוספת יותר מדי פקודות תחנוק את השרת
<New0> זהו זה לכל ההסבר, אם יש לכם עוד שאלות אשמח
<New0> אוקי
<liel> !polloff
<Hoborg> The poll is now closed and there are the results:
<Hoborg> Yes:4
<Hoborg> No:1
<Hoborg> Avoided:1
<Hoborg> Result: yes
<New0> זה לא יותר מידיי פקודות לדעתי: !op
<liel> New0: !op וזהו?
<New0> כן משהו בסגנון
<New0> אנחנו עוד יכולים לדבר על איך להפחית את הפקודות
<New0> כי בסופו של דבר, זה האנשים פה שנותנים אותם לחדשים
<liel> New0: OP זו פקודה שמתוכננת להיות בגרסה הבאה זו שתאפשר לגרום להובורג לתת דגל אופ למשתמש מסוים
<shimi810> ורק שלא יתנגש עם בוטים אחרים, זה כבר קרה ודי הרבה...
<New0> אוקי רק נתתי דוגמא
<liel> New0: מה שכן, ניתן לחפש בעזרה של אובונטו באמצעות גוגל ואז זה מעולה
<liel> מצד שני, זה באנגלית
<New0> חיפוש על מה ?
<Ddorda> אני מתנגד, זה חור אבטחה ולא יותר מזה
<New0> הפקודה יכולה לתת לך קישור לאתר שלנו עם כל ההסבר
<New0> לעדכן פקודה מסויימת לדוגמה
<New0> זהו זה הסוף הנושא שלי :)
<New0> liel אפשר לעבור נושא :)
<shimi810> Ddorda: ולדעתך בגלל זה נטרלו אותם מהבוט הצרפתי?
<liel> New0: אז הוחלט שכן?
<New0> כן מה ?
<New0> לתת את הפקודות ?
<liel> New0: לממש את הרעיונות שלך
<New0> כן
<i-pink> איך יוצרים רווח בCSS?
<New0> כן
<liel> !decide הוחלט ליישם את הרעיון
<Hoborg> Decided: הוחלט ליישם את הרעיון
<liel> i-pink: יש פגישה עכשיו, נא לא להפריע
<New0> אוקי :)
<liel> !topic קבוצה לכתיבת מדריך עבור חושבים ומחשבים
<Hoborg> Next topic: קבוצה לכתיבת מדריך עבור חושבים ומחשבים
<liel> Ddorda: המיקרופון שלך
<i-pink> אווף, אם יש פגישה אין תמיכה?
<liel> i-pink: לא, זה מפריע למהלך הדיון
<New0> i-pink ה"פ
<Ddorda> liel: צריך קבוצה של שניים שלושה אנשים שיכתוב מדריך להרשמה ושימוש כללי באתר החדש של אובונטו ישראל
<Ddorda> כולל תמונות
<Ddorda> זה לא צריך להיות מאוד מסובך, אבל צריך את זה עד יום ראשון מוכן
<liel> אוקיי, נתחיל בהצבעה
<Ddorda> אז צריך אנים אחראיים
<moshe> כמה ארוך צריך את זה?
<Ddorda> moshe: לא יותר מדי
<liel> Ddorda: אני עמוס מעל הראש בפיתוח של הובורג 3
<moshe> אני יכול לעזור, אבל צריך גם זמן לעצמי, יש לי דברים לעשות
<New0> דור, השקעה של כמה שעות זה לדעתך ?
<Ddorda> אני מוכן לקחת על זה אחריות אבל אני צריך עוד מישהו
<New0> Ddorda כמה שעות בערך זה אמור לקחת ? בממוצע ?
<Ddorda> New0: מעולם לא בניתי את זה, לא יודע
<Ddorda> אם יש לך ניסיון זה לא אמור לקחת יותר מדי זמן
<moshe> כמו שאמרתי אני מוכן לעזור, אבל לא יודע אם זה יספיק כי אני רוצה לעשות עוד דברים
<Ddorda> טוב, בסדר, אני אקח את זה על עצמי
<Ddorda> אם זה מקובל על כולם
<New0> Ddorda מה שאני יכול לעזור אני יעזור
<New0> במיוחד אם זה דחוף
<New0> יותר מהתרגום
<moshe> Ddorda, אתה מוזמן לדבר איתי בענין
<Ddorda> אוקיי
<Ddorda> תודה
<liel> אז משה ו־New0 <[
<liel> ?
<New0> הנה כבר יש לך שתיים
<Ddorda> סבבה
<liel> !decide משה ו־NewOne נבחרו
<Hoborg> Decided: משה ו־NewOne נבחרו
<liel> !topic רישיון תוכן האתר
<Hoborg> Next topic: רישיון תוכן האתר
<liel> Ddorda: המיקרופון שלך
<Ddorda> צריך להחליט על רישיון לתוכן האתר החדש, או שהרישיון על תוכן כל אדם תהיה שלו
<Ddorda> חוץ מהוויקי כמובן
<Ddorda> רציתי להעלות את זה בפני כולם, לראות מה דעתכם
<moshe> מה הבעיה לעשות את זה כמו בפורום הישן?
<liel> לדעתי כדאי לבחור ב־CC-BY-SA
<New0> זה לא לפי הרשיון של לינוקס GNU ?
<moshe> כן, מה שליאל מציע
<shimi810> אני מעדיף שהרישיון יהיה אישי לפי בחירה, כאשר מי שלא ייבחר יוקצה לו רישיון ברירת מחדל
<moshe> אוקי, אז הברירת מחדל מה שליאל הציע ועם אפשרות בחירה של הכותב לשנות את זה
<Ddorda> אני חושב שיהיה נכון שהתוכן יהיה ברישיון כותביו
<Ddorda> חות משימוש הוגן מה שנקרא
<New0> זה יכול ליצור בעיות , לא ?
<Ddorda> למה?
<New0> אם כל אחד יהיה לו רשיון משלו
<Hero> יותר מדי לוגים לקריאה :O
<Ddorda> שימוש הוגן אומר שאפשר להשתמש בתוכן אם מקשרים למקור ונותנים קרדיט אם אני לא טועה
<Hero> liel - נגמר המפגש?
<New0> ככה שאם נרצה לשנות בעתיד זה יפריע
<Ddorda> Hero: עוד לא
<liel> Hero: לא
<Hero> על מה דנים?
<New0> כמו שקרה עכשיו עם אתר הישן
<moshe> אוקי, ואם מישהו לא משנה לו? לפי מה שעקיבה אמר זה לא חוקי להעתיק פוסט של אדם אם אין רישיון מוגדר עליו
<Ddorda> Hero: רשישיון תוכן האתר
<Ddorda> moshe: לא נכון
<Ddorda> מותר, כל עוד משאירים קרדיט ולינק
<nicoco> אני בעד פיצה לכולם על חשבון שימי!
<nicoco> סתם
<shimi810> נו נו נו :)
<New0> צריך שיהיה רשיון לאתר וגם לתוכן עם קרדיט למי שרוצה
<Hero> nicoco - אני בעד שזה יקרה אבל אתה תביא לי את כל המגשים ];
<New0> אבל שאנחנו נוכל לשנות את זה בעתיד
<Oi3pRNnX> את שלי עם עגבניות ובצל בבקשה
<Ddorda> נו חבר׳ה, אנחנו באמצע פגישה
<Ddorda> אם אתם לא לוקחים חלק לפחות אל תפריעו
<nicoco> (וככה מושכים את כל הערוץ להצביע
<shimi810> חשוב לציין שתוכן שקיים עליו רישיון כעת, לא ניתן לאחר מכן לשנות את הרישיון שלו. לפחות מבחינה משפטית וממה שאני הבנתי.
<Ddorda> shimi810: אפשר ועוד איך
<New0> אם מישהו כותב מדריך באתר הזה יש לנו אפשרות לעשות בזה כרצוננו
<New0> זה מה שצריך
<Ddorda> הבעיה של וויקיפדיה למשל זה שהרשיון על התוכן שייך לכל כותב
<New0> כי זה יכול ליצור בלאגן כמו שקרה עכשיו
<Ddorda> ואז שהם רצו לשנות רישיון זה היה חייב להיות בעוקם כזה
<Ddorda> וכשלקהילה יש את הזכויות על התוכן, אין בעיה להחזיר את הזכויות לכותבים
<nicoco> נראה לי באמת שכדאי לשייך את הזכויות לכלל הקהילה אם זה מתאפשר
<New0> תמיד לתת בחזרה אין בעיה, אבל זה צריך שיהיה תרומה עם קרדיט למי שרוצה
<nicoco> כמובן  שיהיה קרדיט, זאת לא שאלה בכלל
<shimi810> ואם נגיד ארצה שהרישיון יהיה שלי, אוכל להחזיר בחזרה את הזכויות לאתר, והפוך גם אפשרי?
<Ddorda> אוקיי, אז תחת CC NC SA?
<New0> מה זה ?
<Ddorda> CC BY NC SA
<New0> אני לא מכיר את הרשיון הזה
<Ddorda> http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nc-sa/2.5/il/
<New0> שמעתי רק על GNU
<Hoborg> Title: Creative Commons    Attribution-NonCommercial-ShareAlike 2.5 Israel
<New0> אגב צריך לתרגם את הרשיונות לעברית לדעתי
<liel> Ddorda: הצבעה?
<Ddorda> New0: תיכנס ללינק
<Ddorda> מבחינתי כן, אלא אם כן יש עוד הצעות
<moshe> New0, אם אני לא טועה לא מתרגמים את זה בגלל שזה דורש הרבה עבודה וכסף
<New0> נכנסתי
<New0> אה אה משה אוקי
<shimi810> אז ההצבעה תהיה על רישיון תמידי או עם אפשרות בחירנ של רישיון אישי?
<New0> דור אגב כל מה שרשום בלינק שהבאת לי זהו כל הרשיון ?
<Ddorda> New0: בקצרה, כן
<New0> אוקי
<Ddorda> shimi810: כן
<nicoco> אוקיי, נשמע הוגן
<liel> Ddorda: אז הצבעה על האם לבחור ברישיון הזה או לא?
<Ddorda> האם להפעיל את הרשיון על התוכן
<shimi810> Ddorda: כן, עם בחירה אישית?
<New0> רגע זה אומר שאפשר אח"כ לשנות את התוכן באתר בלי רשות המשתמש ?
<Ddorda> shimi810: כן
<liel> !pollon האם להחיל את הרישיון Creative Commons CC-BY-NC-SA 2.5 ישראל על תוכן האתר?
<Hoborg> The poll is now on and the subject is: האם להחיל את הרישיון Creative Commons CC-BY-NC-SA 2.5 ישראל על תוכן האתר?. Vote !yes (or +1) !no (or -1) !avoid (or 0)!
<Ddorda> New0: לא באתר עצמו
<shimi810> אז מצויין
<liel> +1
<shimi810> +1
<moshe> +1
<New0> מה הכוונה ?
<Ddorda> +1
<nicoco> +1
<Ddorda> New0: יהיה ניתן להעתיק ולערוך במקום אחר
<Ddorda> עם קרדיט ולינק למקור
<New0> לא משנה אח"כ, גם ככה ההצבעה שלי מיותרת
<Ddorda> New0: אז תצביע 0
<New0> 0
<New0> !yes
<New0> אוקי אני הבנתי את העיקרון בעצם
<liel> יש עוד מצביעים?
<moshe> New0, אם אתה לא רוצה להצביע אז תעשה +0, אם אתה רוצה להצביע בעד אז אל תעשה כלום
<moshe> כבר הצבעת בעד
<liel> moshe: 0, לא +0
<liel> טוב, נסגור
<liel> !polloff
<Hoborg> The poll is now closed and there are the results:
<Hoborg> Yes:6
<Hoborg> No:0
<Hoborg> Avoided:0
<Hoborg> Result: yes
<moshe> אהה, טוב
<liel> Ddorda: לסגור נושא?
<guysoft42> did anyone look for me?
<Ddorda> liel: לדעתי כן
<liel> guysoft42: We're in an IRC meeting now, so please don't distrub
<liel> !decide הרישיון Creative Commons CC-BY-NC-SA 2.5 ישראל יוחל על תוכן האתר
<Hoborg> Decided: הרישיון Creative Commons CC-BY-NC-SA 2.5 ישראל יוחל על תוכן האתר
<liel> !topic דוכן במאורות
<Hoborg> Next topic: דוכן במאורות
<liel> Ddorda: המיקרופון שלך
<Ddorda> טוב, שועלדון לא כאן אז אני אסביר
<Ddorda> ב־9 בדצמבר יתקיים ארוע מדע בדיוני במאורעות
<Ddorda> במאורות*
<Ddorda> סליחה, בקמפוס אדמונד ספרא (גבעת רם) בירושלים
<Ddorda> זה נופל על נר שמיני של חנוכה
<guysoft42> liel, sorry ill listen
<New0> Ddorda יש לך לינק על זה ?
<Ddorda> New0: http://meorot.sf-f.org.il/
<Ddorda> שועלדון מציע להקים שם דוכן
<Ddorda> למי שזוכר, הדוכן האחרון שלנו היה הצלחה מסחררת
<Ddorda> אז השאלה היא האם אנחנו רוצים שם דוכן. אם כן - יש סיכוי שזה יעלה לנו כסף, צריך לברר כמה והאם זה משתלם לנו
<moshe> זה כנס מדע ומדע בדיוני
<Ddorda> ואם זה יוצא לפועל צריכים להתחייב לפחות שלושה אנשים לעמוד בדוכן
<Ddorda> טוב, לפחות שניים :P
<moshe> שועלדון התחייב להיות בדוכן?
<Ddorda> לא
<Ddorda> הוא רוצה להיות בכנס עצמו, אבל הוא יבוא מדי פעם
<moshe> גם אני כנראה יהיה ככה, אני רוצה להיות שם באירועים אבל גם אגיע לדוכן
<Ddorda> קודם־כל - רוצים דוכן?
<liel> Ddorda: סקר?
<moshe> לדעתי כן
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> בעצם לא נראה לי צריך
<liel> Ddorda: אוקיי
<Ddorda> השאלה האמתית היא
<moshe> תלוי אם זה עולה כסף, אם כן אז האם הקהילה מוכנה להוציא את זה?
<Ddorda> במידה שזה עולה כסף, כמה אנחנו מוכנים להוציא על זה
<Ddorda> השאלה היא כמה לדעתנו יתרמו, צריך שהדוכן יכניס לפחות בסכום שהוצאנו
<moshe> יהיה פחות הכנסות, זה כנס קטן יותר משמעותית וגם הקהל אחר חלקית
<Ddorda> moshe: זה שהקהל אחר זה לא אומר
<moshe> וגם זה רק יום אחד
<Ddorda> נכון
<Ddorda> אני אומר שנלך על 100₪
<Ddorda> נראה לי סכום שנוכל להחזיר
<moshe> וגם אם לא, אני מאמין שזה שווה את המאמץ, אבל כדאי לדבר עם המקור אם הם רוצים להצטרף, יש לא מעט קוד פתוח במדע
<Ddorda> כן, אני אברר לגבי זה
<Ddorda> ואז זה יוכל להיות דוכן תוכנה חופשית עם דגש על אובונטו או משהו כזה
<Ddorda> נראה לכם טוב?
<moshe> אני כנראה נפגש עם קפלן מחר, אבל דבר איתו גם אתה, לא מזיק (במיוחד אם אשכח):)
<New0> רגע זה מעורב עם קוד ?
<Ddorda> וואי וואי, כבר 9, צריך להתקרב לסיום
<Ddorda> New0: מה זאת אומרת?
<New0> source code
<Ddorda> מה זאת אומרת מעורב עם קוד?
<New0> טוב אני לא אתערב פה, כי אני ממש חדש בזה
<New0> סליחה :)
<Ddorda> New0: זה בסדר, תשאל
<Ddorda> לא הבנתי את השאלה פשוט
<moshe> New0, זכותך להתערב, פשוט תבהיר למה אתה מתכוון
<New0> אני חושב שאני קודם כל יכנס לאתר שלהם, ויראה על מה מדובר
<New0> מדע בדיוני אני אוהב, אבל אני לא יודע אם זה מערב קוד (תיכנות) זהו
<New0> ואיך
<Ddorda> New0: לא נראה לי שהוא מערב
<New0> אני פשוט לא רוצה לעכב אותכם
<New0> אה אה אוקי :)
<liel> Ddorda: אז איך לסכם?
<moshe> אין קוד, אבל יש מדע ומדע בדיוני, ובמדע יש לפעמים כתיבת קוד (מעט יחסית)
<Ddorda> liel: צריך להצביע על הסכום
<Androidsefi> תסלחו לי אבל במה מדובר?
<liel> Ddorda: אילו אפשרויות?
<moshe> דוכן בכנס מאורות
<Ddorda> המחיר שהוצע הוא 100₪, השאלה היא האם זה סכום מקובל עבור הדוכן או לא
<Androidsefi> כנס מאורות?
<moshe> liel, לדעתי כמה מוכנים לשלם, עד 100, עד 200 וכן הלאה
<avihay> מה הצפי לרווח?
<moshe> Androidsefi, כנס מדע ומדע בדיוני בי-ם, http://meorot.sf-f.org.il/
<liel> !mpollon 3 100 200 300 400 500
<Hoborg> A multi-option poll started. Options:
<Hoborg> [0]=>100
<Hoborg> [1]=>200
<Hoborg> [2]=>300
<Hoborg> [3]=>400
<Hoborg> [4]=>500
<Hoborg> Vote by typing !vote <option(s)> (If you want to choose more than one option, please sperate your choices by commas).
<Androidsefi> 0
<liel> Androidsefi: אתה צריך לכתוב !vote 0
<shimi810> !vote 0
<Androidsefi> אבל קיבל אותה בכל זאת
<Ddorda> avihay: לא גדול כמו באייקון
<Ddorda> !vote 0
<moshe> !vote 0
<liel> !vote 0
<avihay> וכמה זה היה?
<Ddorda> avihay: 650 בערך
<Ddorda> תוך שלושה ימים
<Androidsefi> !vote 0
<avihay> והדוחן במאורות יהיה ל?
<nicoco> 0
<Ddorda> יום אחד
<avihay> דוכן
<avihay> יותר מ200 נשמע כמו סיכוי גדול להפסד
<Ddorda> גם לדעתי
<Ddorda> בגלל זה הצבעתי ל־100
<avihay> אבל כמות המידע שברשותי לא מספיקה כדי להחליט
<liel> טוב, עוד הצבעות?
<Ddorda> avihay: מה חסר לך?
<Androidsefi> מה מטרת הדוכן?
<avihay> מה קרה בדוכן שם בפעם הקודמת
<serfus> !vote 1
<Ddorda> Androidsefi: לקדם את אובונטו
<serfus> לדעתי זה לא רק עניין של רווחים מול הפסדים (כספית)
<Ddorda> avihay: הלך לא טוב כ״כ עד שנדב ויניק הגיע ביום השלישי
<Ddorda> serfus: בוודאי שלא
<Ddorda> המטרה היא לא כסף
<Ddorda> אלא קידום אובונטו
<Androidsefi> ומי יעמוד בדוכן?
<Ddorda> Androidsefi: לא יודע עדיין
<Ddorda> מי שיציע את עצמו
<Ddorda> אני מקווה שנדב ויניק יתנדב שוב
<Ddorda> :)
<Androidsefi> מתי זה?
<avihay> לפי מה שהבנתי מהשיחה היה דוכן לפני שנה או משהוא כזה במאורות והוא היה הצלחה גדולה
<Ddorda> Androidsefi: 9 csmncr
<Ddorda> 9 בדצמבר
<Ddorda> אז נקווה לטוב
<Ddorda> גם אם זה יהיה מאה וקצת זה בסדר, אבל 200+ זה כבר יותר מדי
<Androidsefi> הייתי מתנדב לזה בכיף אם לא הייתי טס באותו יום
<moshe> היה דוכן באייקון באוקטובר האחרון שהיה הצלחה
<liel> טוב, נסגור את ההצבעה
<liel> !mpolloff
<Hoborg> The poll ended and the results are:
<Hoborg> 300: 0
<Hoborg> 200: 1
<Hoborg> 100: 5
<Hoborg> 500: 0
<Hoborg> 400: 0
<liel> מעולה
<Ddorda> Androidsefi: סתם תירוצים
<Ddorda> :{
<Ddorda> :P
<Ddorda> !logs
<liel> Ddorda: יש זמן להצעה שלי או שנדחה אותה?
<Ddorda> liel: נדחה, אנחנו בפיגור של רבע שעה
<Androidsefi> אולי או שאולי בא לך להתעסק עם משפחה גרוזינית ?
<Androidsefi> :P
<Ddorda> :D
<liel> Ddorda: לשם הרשמיות, אני אתחיל את הנושא ואסיים אותו בהודעת דחייה
<Ddorda> liel: טוב
<liel> !topic מתן אפשרות להובורג להגן על הערוץ מפני הצפות ולתת קיקים ובאנים לאחר 6 ו־9 אזהרות (בהתאם) לאותו משתמש
<New0> אפשר לעשות הצבעה אם לדחות
<liel> !decide נהיה מוכנים להשקיע עד 100 שקלים בדוכן
<Hoborg> Decided: נהיה מוכנים להשקיע עד 100 שקלים בדוכן
<liel> !topic מתן אפשרות להובורג להגן על הערוץ מפני הצפות ולתת קיקים ובאנים לאחר 6 ו־9 אזהרות (בהתאם) לאותו משתמש
<Hoborg> Next topic: מתן אפשרות להובורג להגן על הערוץ מפני הצפות ולתת קיקים ובאנים לאחר 6 ו־9 אזהרות (בהתאם) לאותו משתמש
<Ddorda> !addtc logs http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<liel> !decide נדחה למפגש הבא מפאת חוסר זמן
<Hoborg> Decided: נדחה למפגש הבא מפאת חוסר זמן
<liel> !topic בחירת מנהל לפגישה הבאה
<Hoborg> Next topic: בחירת מנהל לפגישה הבאה
<liel> טוב, יש מישהו שמציע את עצמו להיות המנהל של הפגישה הבאה?
<Ddorda> אולי מישהו מהחדשים?
<Ddorda> New0?
<liel> New0: אתה מעוניין לנהל את המפגש הבא?
<Ddorda> או אולי shimi810?
<New0> מה ?
<shimi810> אממ.. לא.
<New0> אני לא יודע מה יהיה עוד חודש
<New0> כי יכול להיות שלא יהיה לי את הזמן
<liel> moshe: אולי אתה מעוניין לנהל את המפגש הבא?
<Ddorda> New0: אז תכתוב ביומן
<New0> אבל אני יכול להתנדב
<Ddorda> serfus: ?
<New0> מה לכתוב ביומן ?
<moshe> אני מוכן, אבל רציתי לתת לאחרים את ההזדמנות לעשות את זה
<Ddorda> New0: שאתה מנהל את הפגישה
<Ddorda> :P
<avihay> :-<
<Ddorda> ככה תדע מה יש לך עוד חודש
<avihay> :->
<New0> ואם יהיה לי משהו פתאום אז אפשר להעביר את זה הלאה ?
<New0> אם כן אני
<New0> :)
<Ddorda> New0: כן
<New0> סבבה אני
<New0> הצבעה ?
<serfus> כן, אני מוכן
<serfus> אוקיי New0, לך על זה
<Ddorda> serfus: אתה עוד חודשיים? :P
<New0> רק אני רוצה לקבל טיפה הדרכה
<serfus> בשמחה :)
<New0> כי אני כולא חודש + פה
<liel> New0: אין  לי בעיה להדריך אותך בשימוש בהובורג
<New0> בכיף
<moshe> New0, אשמח להדריך אותך, ואני חושב שגם דור וליאל יסכימו לעזור לך אם יהיה צורך
<Ddorda> בהחלט
<New0> כל האובונטו הזה מעוד מגניב מצידי
<Ddorda> :)
<liel> !decide New0 יוביל את הפגישה הבאה
<Hoborg> Decided: New0 יוביל את הפגישה הבאה
<liel> !logoff
<Hoborg> liel stopped the logging at Thursday, 04-Nov-2010 21:23:24
<shimi810> היכן מציעים את הנושאים לפגישה הבאה? באתר החדש, בפורום הישן או בוויקי העולמי?
<New0> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IsraeliTeam/Hebrew/Agenda
<New0> shimi810 זה בוויקי העולמי
<nicoco>  אני חייב להתערב ולהגיד שהובורג ממש גדל :)
<avihay> mmm, I've uploaded a PNG version, the site tends to stretch it so it doesn't look good: http://imagebin.ca/view/tm_fx_p.html
<New0> זהו ? ניגמר המיפגש ?
<nicoco> כל הכבוד על כל השכלולים :O
<nicoco> New0, כן, נגמר
<New0> סבבה
<New0> אוקי אני הייתי מעוניין לדבר פה על נושא
<New0> לא קשור למיפגש , אבל על נושא שהיה במיפגש
<nicoco> כתוב אותו למפגש הבא
<New0> כבר דיברנו על זה פה, אבל אני רוצה לנתח את ההעצעה
<Androidsefi> להתראות עד לפעם הבאה
<New0> *הצעה
<nicoco> Androidsefi, להתראות :)
<New0> Androidsefi גם לך
<New0> :)
<moshe> ביי בינתיים, אני צופה במשחק של מכבי עכשיו:)
<liel> nicoco: כל ה"שכלולים" של המפגש היו עוד בהובורג 1 של שועלדון
<New0> בנוגע למדריך של של אובונטו
<nicoco> shimi810, סיכמנו שפעם באה תביא פיצה, כן?
<shimi810> לא :)
<nicoco> liel, לא נורא, זה עדיין מרשים למדי
<New0> Ddorda אגב זה משהו שאפשר להוסיף עכשיו עם הבניה של החדש
<New0>  קודם כל הכי חשוב לדעתי באתר החדש, להשקיע על המדריך המסודר למשתמש החדש
<New0> Ddorda מה דעתך ?
<Ddorda> New0: בהחלט
<New0> אה אוקי אז עם דף ההורדות אני חושב לצרך לינק לדף של המשתמש החדש
<New0> ולתת לו גם ווידאו מסודר על איך לשעות את זה
<New0> אפשר לקשר לינק מיו טיוב
<New0> השאלה מתי נתחיל עם זה ?
<New0> התקנת אובונטו, התקנת תוכנות, התקנת רשת, שימוש בהתקנים: דיסק, דיסק או קיי וכו' אוקי
<New0> והכל מסודר
<shimi810> מתי המפגש הבא?
<New0> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IsraeliTeam/Hebrew/Agenda
<New0> כל חודש ביום חמישי הראשון של אותו חודש
<shimi810> אופס...
<shimi810> אז זה יוצא ה־ 2/12. מישהו פותח נושא למפגש הבא? יש לי כבר הצעה..
<New0> liel ?
<liel> New0: מה?
<New0> liel אתה יכול לפתוח בדף את הנושאים למיפגש הבא ?
<nicoco> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KYSWgs0G8Q
<Hoborg> Title:  YouTube - קומדי סטור Comedy Store - מכת התנכומניה
<Ddorda> shimi810: אתה מוזמן לפתוח
<shimi810> סבבה
<Rodensky> לילה טוב
<New0> shimi810 ? פתחת כבר ? ,
<shimi810> עדיין לא, עוד כמה דקות
<New0> אוקי כי אני בדיוק עושה את זה
<New0> 2/11 נכון ?
<New0> *2/12
<shimi810> כן
<New0> אוקי
<New0> אוקי https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IsraeliTeam/Hebrew/Agenda
<New0> סיימתי
<New0> :)
<New0> BRB
<nicoco> אני כל פעם נדהם מחדש מהיעילות של האובונטו מול החומרה שלי
<nicoco> אני מעתיק עכשיו 3 תיקיות עמוסות בכמה ג'יגות מהכונן החיצוני לתוך המחשב
<nicoco> שומע מוזיקה
<nicoco> גולש ב10 טאבים
<nicoco> וזה עדיין משתמש ב30% CPU
<nicoco> :OO
<Ddorda> nicoco: וזה עוד כשאתה עם סביבה יחסית כבדה
<avi13331> כן גם אינ מאוד מרוצה מהיעילות שלה
<nicoco> כן
<nicoco> עם גנום
<nicoco> ויש עוד מלא דברים שפועלים ברקע
<avi13331> דור הפלאשבוקס קלה יותר?
<Ddorda> avi13331: פי מליון
<nicoco> מסן, אקסצ'אט, סקייפ, טורנט
<Ddorda> :P
<avi13331> טוב זהו עכשיו בדוק אני מתקין אותה,למרות שאני יצטרך להתרגל למראה שלה:P
<avi13331> שאלה אחורנה,מרכז התוכנות של אובנטו ושאר התוכנות שלי ישארו?
<nicoco> בכל מקרה, גנום הכי נוח :O
<avi13331> גם קיצורי הדרך שלהם.
<avi13331> ?
<Ddorda> avi13331: כל התוכנות נשארות מותקנות, אבל תצטרך להפעיל אותם
<nicoco> הם ישארו: כן
<nicoco> קיצורי דרך: לא חושב
<Ddorda> avi13331: קיצורי הדרך שלהם?
<avi13331> כמו שייש עכשיו בתפריט למעלה בגנום
<nicoco> זה מחליף לך את כל המבנה
<avi13331> מחולק לפי קטגוריות
<nicoco> זה לא כמו גנום
<avi13331> אז איך אני מפעיל את התוכנות?
<avi13331> אני יכול ליצור להם קיצורים?
<nicoco> אתה יכול, מן הסתם
<Ddorda> יש לי כרגע קורא RSS, דרופבוקס, פידג׳ין, סקייפ, מידורי עם 16 לשוניות, פיירפוקס עם 10 לשוניות, כרומיום עם 18 לשוניות ו־Xchat
<Ddorda> וגם מסוף פתוח, אבל זה לא כזה כבד
<avi13331> :O
<Ddorda> 31% CPU
<Ddorda> ואני על נטבוק (1.3 GHz
<nicoco> איזה מעבד?
<avi13331> איזה מעבד יש לך?
<nicoco> דאמ
<Ddorda> :D
<avi13331> :|
<nicoco> בנזונה
<Ddorda> עכשיו מי עובד לפלאקסבוקס
<Ddorda> :D
<avi13331> אני!!!!!!
<Ddorda> סתם, אבל זה מראה את הכוח של לינוקס
<nicoco> אני לא, גנום נוח מדי :O
<avi13331> אבל אחי איך אני יוצר את הקיצורי דרך והכול?
<avi13331> גם פלאשבוקס נראה די נוח
<Ddorda> avi13331: קיצורי מקשים?\
<avi13331> יש לו מלא קיצורים במקלדת
<avi13331> לא קיצורי מקשים אלא קיצורי דרך להפעלת תוכנות
<Ddorda> זה כ״כ פשוט שאחרי שתכיר את זה תחשוב ששל Gnome מסובך
<Ddorda> avi13331: דוגמה?
<avi13331> כמו שעכשיו יש לי בתפריט למעלה בגנום
<nicoco> לאנצ'רים
<avi13331> למשל אני נכנס לתונות-אינטרנט-ואז כרום
<Ddorda> אה.. יש תפריט
<Ddorda> אבל לא נגעתי בו המון זמן
<Ddorda> יש לי קיצורים כמעט לכל תוכנה
<nicoco> כן, גם לי
<avi13331> וכל התוכנות שאני הנקתי נמצאות שם או שאני צריך להוסיף ידנית?
<Ddorda> הכל אמור להיות, אם משהו לא נמצא.. תצטרך להוסיך ידנית
<avi13331> אה אני יכול לעשות קיצור מקשים גם לכל תוכנה?:O
<Ddorda> אבל אני ממליץ לא לגעת בתפריט בכלל
<Ddorda> avi13331: כן
<nicoco> אתה יכול ליצור קיצורי מקשים גם בגנום
<Ddorda> ויש גישה לעשיית קיצורי מקשים
<nicoco> בכל מקום אני חושב
<Ddorda> אני למשל בחרתי ב־super+Alt+I לסמן לי ״אינטרנט״
<avi13331> כן אבל הענין זה לעבור לשולחן עבודה קל יותר
<Ddorda> ואז אני עושה לדוגמה:
<Ddorda> super+alt+i,c
<Ddorda> וזה פותח לי את כרומיום\
<Ddorda> או
<Ddorda> super+alt+i,f
<Ddorda> וזה פותח את פיירפוקס
<Ddorda> מאוד קל לזכור
<avi13331> אה יפה נשמע ממש טוב
<nicoco> יודעים מה, אני אתקין אותו ומתי שאני אצטרך לבצע פעולות כבדות במיוחד כמו קידוד וידאו אני אשתמש בו :)
<avi13331> זה פשוט להגדיר את הקיצורים?
<Ddorda> avi13331: מאוד
<nicoco> איך קוראים לזה? flashbox?
<Hero> איכס כרום
<Ddorda> nicoco: fluxbox
<avi13331> טוב עוד שניה אני פותח את הניייד ומתקען
<nicoco> Thanks
<Ddorda> Hero: אני למדתי להכיר בזה שלכל דפדפן יש יתצרונות וחסרונות
<avi13331> דור אבל אמרת שאני צריך לשות את ההגדרות של גנום לא?
<Ddorda> אני עובד על שלושה דפדפנים במקביל, לא סתם
<Hero> Ddorda - אז החסרון הענק של כרום זה חוסר פרטיות !
<Ddorda> avi13331: לא, את ההגדרות של נאוטילוס
<avi13331> אני את פיירפוקס מאוד לא אוהב
<Ddorda> Hero: אבל אני לא משתמש בכרום
<Ddorda> אני חושב שאין דפדפן יותר טוב מפיירפוקס
<Ddorda> למרות כל החסרונות שלו
<avi13331> אה מה נאטךיס?
<Hero> מסכים !
<nicoco> avi13331, יש לך אפשרות לבחור שולחן עבודה כל פעם שאתה נכנס למשתמש
<Hero> אבל
<Hero> יש לו בעיה קטנה
<Hero> שקוראים לה דליפת זכרון :S
<Ddorda> כן
<nicoco> יאפ
<Ddorda> ועלייה איטית
<nicoco> פיירפוקס שוחט
<Ddorda> יש לו כמה בעיות
<avi13331> אבל אני זוכר שאמרו לי שאם אני ישנה אתההגדרות בפלאשבוקב אז זה ישפיע גם על גנום
<Hero> Ddorda - אתה יודע למה?
<Ddorda> avi13331: כן, נכון
<avi13331> כרום מהר מאוד ולא קורס כמעט
<Ddorda> avi13331: אבל הוא ממש עלוב מהרבה בחינות אחרות
<Hero> בגלל שבפיירפוקס שומר הרבה cache
<nicoco> אני משתמש בכרומיום, אפילו שאני מסכים שפיירפוקס מצויין
<Hero> אם תנקה אותו אז הוא יהיה לך יותר מהיר
<avi13331> נכון מבחינת פרטיות פחות נוח לשימוש
<Ddorda> avi13331: לא רק פרטיות, זה לא העניין
<Hero> גם זה גוגל
<Hero> וזה חרא
<Ddorda> מה לגבי תכונות?
<nicoco> אם כל כך חשובה לך הפרטיות אז אל תשתמש בכרום
<Ddorda> כרומיום מוגבל מאוד
<nicoco> אבל זה לא קשור לעניין
<avi13331> כן נכון הוא באמת מוגבל אבל אני מאוד אוהב את המהירות שלו
<nicoco> Ddorda, מוגבל מאילו בחינת?
<nicoco> בחינות*
<nicoco> ?
<nicoco> אתם פה בכלל?
<New0> אני כן
<New0> :)
<New0> :P
<nicoco> נעלמים שכמותכם
<nicoco> אני עוד אפתור אותכם :O
<New0> חחחחחחח
<New0> למה יש לך בעיה במחשב ?
<nicoco> או אתכם לפי האקדמיה
<Ddorda> nicoco: אני לא זוכר כרגע מה, אבל כבר כמה פעמים קרה שהיה משהו בהגדרות שניסיתי לשנות ולא הצלחתי
<New0> איזו הגדרות ?
<nicoco> איזו זה שילוב מעניין :)
<nicoco> Ddorda, לרוב יש פלאגינים שפותרים את רוב העניינים
<New0> Ddorda לא ענית לי בפרטי
<Ddorda> nicoco: כן, אבל הפלאגינים לא איכותיים כמו של פיירפוקס
<nicoco> אני מסכים
<nicoco> אבל הוא עדיין יותר מהיר :)
<liel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IsraeliTeam/Hebrew/Meetings/10/November
<liel> Ddorda: ^
<nicoco> פיירפוקס מצויין מהמון בחינות, אבל הוא גם עגלה רצינית
<nicoco> liel, מה איתי? :(
<nicoco> משמיטים את מי שמצטרף באמצע? :(
<liel> nicoco: אני מתנצל ששחכתי להוסיף אותך, פשוט רציתי לסיים את זה עוד היום
<nicoco> זה היה בצחוק, לא אכפת לי אם אני רשום או לא
<nicoco> אבל יכול להיות שלכם זה משנה :)
<liel> nicoco: ובכל זאת אני משאיר אותך רשום כי מגיע לכל מי שהשתתף בדיון להיות רשום
<nicoco> :P
<liel> Ddorda: אגב, נעזרתי בתסריט פייתון קטנטן שכתבתי ומוסיף רווח אחרי כל שורת לוג שהובורג הוציא על מנת שהרווחים יוצגו כראוי בוויקי. תרצה שאשלח לך אותו?
<avi13331> מאוגוסט ]ינגוון על פלאקסבוקס:
<avi13331> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGjiCghNn34
<Hoborg> Title:  YouTube - August Penguin 2010: Super Efficiency With Fluxbox (Hebrew)
<New0> moshe ?
<moshe> כן? אני צופה במשחק של מכבי
<moshe> כן? אני צופה במשחק של מכבי
<liel> moshe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IsraeliTeam/Hebrew/Meetings/10/November
<liel> moshe: עשיתי את זה מספיק טוב לדעתך?
<New0> moshe ה"פ אחר-כך :)
<moshe> liel, נראה בסדר כמור
<moshe> גמור*
<liel> moshe: אגב, אתה הוספת רווח בין השורות בצורה ידנית בסיכומים שאתה הכנת?
<moshe> עשיתי סקריפט בפרל שעושה את זה
<liel> moshe: ואני בפייתון :)
<New0> liel
<liel> New0: מה?
<New0> אתה יכול להדריך אותי לגבי המיפגש ?
<i-pink> העלתי את התפריט המוגמר לבלוג, אשמח לשמוע תגובות בבלוג, כי אני הולכת לישון אז אני לא אהיה זמינה כאן..
<asw3> How do I disable mouse scroll wheel between open program Ubuntu
<asw3> מישהו יודע אם ניתן לעשות את זה?
<asw3> לא הצלחתי למצוא הגדרות מתקדמות לעכבר
<asw3> והתכונה הזאתי מאוד מפריעה לי
<serfus> מצטער שלא הייתי בפגישה... רק חזרתי מטיול ואני גמור
<New0> asw3 אתה יודע איפה ההגדרות של העבר באובונטו ?
<asw3> לא
<New0> טוב רק שניונת רני עומד להתנתק, כי אני מחליף את החיבור שלי לאינטרנט, מקווי, ואלחוט
<New0> *י
<New0> *אני
<serfus> בסמל שנבחר לא כתוב אפילו IL, זה לא נראה לכם בעייתי? במבט מבחוץ הסמל נראה כאילו הוא של אובונטו ליהודים ולאו דווקא ישראל
<asw3> מגן דוד זה לא סמל ישראלי..
<nicoco> מותר לי לראות את הלוגו?
<serfus> asw3, הוא נמצא בדגל
<serfus> אבל בכל מקרה, זה מה שאני טוען, הוא יותר מקושר ליהדות מאשר לישראל
<asw3> אמ זה כמו השאלה שאם אתה רוצה להיות ישראלי אתה צריך להיות יהודי?
<asw3> כי יש כאלה שלא מכירים בדגל
<asw3> מבחינת סמלים אתה בבעיה
<serfus> אוקיי, זה כבר נושא אחר
<serfus> בכל הסמלים ברשימה יש מגן דוד
<nicoco> אפשר תמונה של הלוגו?
<asw3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IsraeliTeam/NewLogos2010
<asw3> 26
<asw3> ולא בכולם יש מגן דוד
<Hero> :S
<New0> לדעתי עוד צריך עבודה על הסמל
<New0> יש איזה 2 או 3 סמלים שצריך לשבל אותם בייחד
<serfus> ככה או ככה, לדעתי חייב להיות בלוגו מינימום IL על מנת שיהיה מזוהה עם ישראל
<New0> טוב רק שניונת אני עומד להתנתק, כי אני מחליף את החיבור שלי לאינטרנט, מקווי, לאלחוטי
<NewOne> חחח או שכן יש היה ניתוק
<NewOne> jk
<Ddorda> lightpriest: מה קורה?
<NewOne> vjk
<NewOne> k
<New0> hi
<New0> מוזר הסרבר הזה
<lightpriest> שלום שלום
<lightpriest> מה נשמע דור?
<New0> שלום
<Ddorda> lightpriest: הכל אחלה
<lightpriest> אז מייקרוסופט קורסת או לא? :D
<Ddorda> BRB שוב
<Ddorda> lightpriest: כן
<Ddorda> תיכף אני אספר לך
<asw3> אין לאף אחד רעיון איך לפתור את הבעיה?
<lightpriest> asw3: איזו בעיה?
<New0> מישהו פה יודע איך להיתעסק עם mIRC ?
<asw3> How do I disable mouse scroll wheel between open program  Ubuntu
<asw3> אני רוצה לגרום לעכבר להפסיק להתנהג ככה
<nicoco> New0,  אין מירק ללינוקס
<asw3> יש אבל הוא לא עובד טוב
<nicoco> Xchat <--
<New0> אני ב WIN 7
<HaimN> היי חברה, מה קורה? פיספסתי את הפגישה, חבל :(
<asw3> יש בעיות עם העברית
<New0> HaimN היי חיים
<nicoco> יש בעיות עם עברית, בין היתר
<New0> אני לבנתיים נהנה ממנו
<New0> השאלה אם אתה יודעים איך להתעסק איתו ?
<nicoco> מה זאת אומרת איך להתעסק איתו?
<New0> HaimN ?
<New0> HaimN  אתה רוצה כמה לינקים לגבי המיפגש ?
<New0> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IsraeliTeam/NewLogos2010
<HaimN> תודה,
<asw3> יש בכלל אפשרות לבטל את העניין הזה עם העכבר
<asw3> ?
<HaimN> אני מכיר את הוויקי :)
<New0> זה אמור להיות אחד מהסמלים החדשים
<nicoco> asw3, אני בטוח שיש
<lightpriest> לבטל את מה? את הגלגלת?
<New0> אה אוקי
<nicoco> כן
<asw3> הבעיה שלא ראיתי הגדרות מתקדמות לעכבר
<nicoco> בטח יש בCCSM
<nicoco> אה, בעצם אולי לא
<lightpriest> מה הקשר לCCSM?
<New0> חיים אתה כבר תסתדר ?
<lightpriest> מה אתה רוצה לבטל בגלגלת?
<lightpriest> שלא תהיה שמישה בכלל?
<nicoco> הוא קובע התנהגות של הרבה דברים
<HaimN> New0: אני עיצבתי שם כמה מהלוגואים
<asw3> לא בכלל
<nicoco> אבל הוא לא קשור לפאנל
<lightpriest> הוא מנהל חלונות, הוא לא קובע התנהגות של הרבה דברים
<New0> חחחח אוקי אני מזה לא קשור
<asw3> איפה שיש  את הפנל עם התוכנות
<lightpriest> האחריות שלו מאוד מוגדרת
<asw3> מלבנים של כל תוכנה
<lightpriest> אתה רוצה שגלגלת שם, לא תעבוד?
<asw3> כן
<New0> זה כמו לתת לאופה את הלחם שלו :)
<asw3> לבטל את זה שם
<lightpriest> hold that thought
<New0> שאלה לגבי סיגריות
<New0> כמה זמן לוקח לזה להתנקות ?
<New0> מהגוף
<lightpriest> תלוי בבנאדם, ובכל מקרה לא הכל תמיד מתנקה
<nicoco> סבא שלי לדוגמא
<New0> לא לגמרי
<nicoco> הפסיק לעשן לפני 40 שנה
<lightpriest> כשאתה מפסיק להשתעל בבוקר, זה מספיק נקי
<New0> אני מדבר על זה שאם בודקים אותך במעבדה אז לא רואים את זה
<lightpriest> תמיד רואים
<nicoco> והיום עדיין יש לו צלקות בריאות מזה
<New0> לא משתעלים מסיגריות
<nicoco> לפני כמה שנים הוא בא לבית חולים בגלל קוצר נשימה ושאלו אותו אם הוא מעשן
<nicoco> הוא הפסיק לפני 40 שנה אבל עדיין רואים את זה בבירור
<New0> אני מדבר על זה שאם עושים לך בדיקות בגוף על ניקוטין או על החומרים של הסיגריה
<nicoco> הו
<New0> כמה זמן לוקח לחומרים לזוז
<New0> יום יומיים ?
<nicoco> אלה מתנקים די מהר
<New0> ולפי מה שהבנתי צריך לשתות מלא מיים
<New0> כמה מהר ?
<nicoco> !g נזקי העישון
<Hoborg> "השפעות בריאותיות של עישון טבק – ויקיפדיה" - http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%25D7%2594%25D7%25A9%25D7%25A4%25D7%25A2%25D7%2595%25D7%25AA_%25D7%2591%25D7%25A8%25D7%2599%25D7%2590%25D7%2595%25D7%25AA%25D7%2599%25D7%2595%25D7%25AA_%25D7%25A9%25D7%259C_%25D7%25A2%25D7%2599%25D7%25A9%25D7%2595%25D7%259F_%25D7%2598%25D7%2591%25D7%25A7 | "נזקי העישון" - http://www.starmed.co.il/DOH/SmokingDamages
<New0> אני פשוט חייב לנקות את הגוף שלי מזה
<nicoco> וואו
<New0> אוקי תודה
<lightpriest> asw3: אם אני לא טועה זה מקומפל במקור
<nicoco> איזה לינק מגורבב
<lightpriest> עדיף לעשן סמים
<asw3> אז זה אומר שאני אצטרך לחיות עם זה?
<New0> ממש לא סמים, השתגעת ?
<asw3> עדיף לא לעשן בככל
<asw3> למה סיגריה זה לא סמים?
<asw3> ניקוטין זה סם חזק
<nicoco> עדיף לא לעשן בכלל, בדיוק
<nicoco> עישון רוצח תאי דם
<New0> אה אה אוקי
<lightpriest> בסדר
<lightpriest> נו
<lightpriest> עדיף לעשן גראס
<nicoco> בגלל שהוא נותן שריפה חלקית
<lightpriest> גם CO רוצח תאי דם
<nicoco> וכן, גראס עדיף בהרבה
<New0> לכן רציתי לדעת כמה זמן ייקח לי לנקות את הגוף שלי מהחומרים
<lightpriest> ז"א, עשן מהאגזוז
<lightpriest> מה זה משנה?
<nicoco> lightpriest, CO זה מה שהתכוונתי אליו
<lightpriest> :D
<lightpriest> אהה
<New0> מה נסגר איתך ? גראס ?
<nicoco> בכל מקרה עדיף לא לשאוף עשן משריפה חלקית
<lightpriest> זה לא נצמד לקשרי הברזל בדם?
<nicoco> זה נקשר להמוגלובין בצורה בלתי הפיכה
<lightpriest> ואז בעצם מונע מחמצן להיצמד אל אותן כדוריות?
<nicoco> כלומר התא הלך פייפן
<lightpriest> אהה אוקיי
<lightpriest> אז צריך לדמם מדי פעם :P
<lightpriest> לנקות
<nicoco> זה מתנקה לבד
<New0> אגב הקישור של הובורג לא היה טוב
<lightpriest> אהה נכון יש תחלופה בעצם
<lightpriest> כל כמה זמן הדם מתחלף?
<nicoco> דרך אגב, ציאניד עובד בדרך קצת דומה
<nicoco> מחזור של תאית דם זה משהו כמו 20 יום
<nicoco> בכ"מ, ציאניד נקשר למיטוכונדריה של התא ומונע ממנו ליצר אנרגיה
<nicoco> no energy no life
<nicoco> 7 מיליגרם של ציאניד יכולים להרוג בנאדם בוגר בפחות מ10 שניות
<lightpriest> "I'm gonna poke it with a stick!"
<lightpriest> ולמי שלא הבין
<lightpriest> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2owUI45FL0
<Hoborg> Title:  YouTube - Crocodile Hunter - Gabriel Iglesias (from Hot  Fluffy comedy special)
<New0> אז לסיכום : כמה זמן ?
<lightpriest> זה לא מוגבל
<New0> אני התכוונתי ל...
<New0> אם בודקים אותך במעבדה לחומרים של סיגריות ניקוטין וכו'
<New0> כמה זמן צריך להפסיק לעשן לפני זה
<lightpriest> אז ימצאו שכל בנאדם עישן לפחות כמה סיגריות במהלך החיים שלו
<New0> בשביל שזה לא יופיע
<lightpriest> למה אתה צריך את זה כל כך? :P
<New0> כי אני חייב לדעת את זה
<asw3> יש בכלל בדיקות לרמות ניקוטין?
<lightpriest> אז אין לי תשובה :P
<lightpriest> asw3: קראת את מה שכתבתי קודם?
<asw3> כן חחח
<New0> אני צריך לעבור בדיקות
<asw3> מקסימום אז ימצאו שאתה לא נקי
<asw3> לא כזה ביג דיל
<New0> אני פשוט רוצה לדעת אם יום יומיים זה מספיק
<asw3> עבדת על עצמך :X
<lightpriest> זה לא מספיק
<New0> כן אבל אם עישנת באותה הדקה אז רואים את זה
<lightpriest> asw3: דיברתי על האפלט
<asw3> רואים את זה על העור
<asw3> אמרת שזה חלק מהמערכת
<nicoco> New0, יש לי בשבילך פתרון מעולה
<New0> ואם עשית הפסקה של חודש אז ברור שרואים שלא עישנת
<nicoco> תפסיק לעשן :)
<asw3> כאילו אין לי מה לעשות נגד זה
<nicoco> ולקינוח
<nicoco> http://www.daat.ac.il/daat/kitveyet/assia/hashpaat-2.htm
<Hoborg> Title:  השפעת העישון על מערכת הלב וכלי הדם  / ד"ר אפרים מלצר	
<New0> ברור אני הפסקתי עשכיו
<asw3> זה או לבטל בכלל שזה אני לא רוצה
<asw3> או לחיות עם זה
<asw3> הרי לגלוש באתרים בלי גלילה זה צריך להיות חזרה לאחור
<asw3> סך הכל שלא תוכל לעשות שמאלה ימינה
<lightpriest> יש מה לעשות
<New0> בו נגיד ככה שאם אתה עושה בדיקה ועישנת לפני יום רואים את זה, אבל אם הפסקת שבוע אז לא רואים שעישנת
<New0> הכוונה שאתה אדם שמעשן
<asw3> בוא נעשה בדיקה יותר פשוטה
<asw3> עישנת בשבוע האחרון
<asw3> ?
<New0> כן עשכיו
<asw3> נו אז אתה לא נקי
<New0> *עכשיו לפני איזה חצי שעה
<New0> נכון
<asw3> אתה נחשב בחור שמעשן
<asw3> לא צריך בדיקות מיוחדות בשביל להוכיח את זה
<asw3> מתמטיקה פשוטה
<nicoco> השאלה אם אתה הולך להחזיק עם זה מעמד
<New0> אבל אם אני עושה בדיקות ביום ראשון ושותה הרבה מיים
<lightpriest> asw3: אתה רוצה לעשות את זה?
<New0> אז רציתי לדעת אם זה מתנקה
<asw3> lightpriest, כן יש לך רעיון?
<New0> אני חושב שאני חייב להחזיק מעמד
<lightpriest> כן
<nicoco> אם הכליות שלך עדיין עובדות אתה מתנקה כל הזמן מרעלים
<lightpriest> לקמפל מחדש
<asw3> אה פאק
<lightpriest> לא לא
<lightpriest> זה שנייה וחצי
<lightpriest> אני רק צריך למצוא את השורה של ה connect
<nicoco> רעלים שכבר נמצאים בדם, כלומר
<New0> איפה החומר הזה הוא רק בכליות ?
<asw3> אממ זה משהו קצר יחסית?
<lightpriest> בגדול
<nicoco> תלוי באיזה חומרים
<New0> ואיך אני נותן לכליות לעבוד
<lightpriest> apt-get source gnome-panel
<lightpriest> edit some file
<lightpriest> debuild ...
<New0> לחומרים של סיגריה
<New0> ניקוטין וכו'
<lightpriest> dpkg -i gnome-panel...
<lightpriest> וזה
<nicoco> אם הכליות שלך לא עובדות אז לא היית איתנו היום :)
<lightpriest> וזהו
<New0> חחחחחחחחחח
<asw3> אממ וכמה זמן זה אמור לקחת?
<lightpriest> כמה דקות
<New0> אוקי אז איך אני מאיץ את החילוף חומרים ?
<nicoco> והרבה מים אכן משפרים את הפעילות שלהן
<lightpriest> אני רק צריך למצוא את זה
<nicoco> אתה יכול לראות את זה בשתן
<New0> אוקי אני מחזיק פה בקבוק 2 ליטר
<asw3> ניסיתי לחפש בגוגל על זה
<lightpriest> פעם אחת לא נחשבת
<asw3> לא ממש מצאתי פיתרון
<New0> איך אני רואה את זה בשתן ?
<lightpriest> אתה צריך להקפיד לשתות הרבה
<someone235> מישהו פה משתמש ב-ECLIPSE?
<lightpriest> שהוא נקי
<lightpriest> כן
<asw3> הם נותנו שם אפשרות ל-
<someone235> lightpriest, אתה?
<nicoco> הצבע הצהוב היותר כהה זה כשאין מספיק מים
<New0> אוקי
<New0> נכון
<nicoco> אז הריכוז של החומרים המומסים יותר גבוה
<lightpriest> someone235: ען
<lightpriest> כן
<nicoco> הרעלים במקרה הזה
<New0> ואם יש לי לבן
<asw3> compizconfig setting manager
<New0> אז זה נקי ?
<asw3> אבל זה לא עושה שום השפעה
<lightpriest> אתה חושב?
<nicoco> אז יש ריכוז יותר גבוה של מים
<nicoco> ואז אתה פשוט רואה את המים
<nicoco> כמו מיץ פטל
<New0> ויותר ריכוז גבוה של מים = יותר ניקוי לכליות ?
<nicoco> אם תשים הרבה מים אז לא תוכל לראות את הצבע של הסירופ
<nicoco> אם תשים קצת מים אז תוכל לראות אותו ברור
<New0> נכון קרה לי פעם אחת עם סלק
<New0> זאת אומרת שאם אני עומד לשתות עכשיו 4 ליטר עד סוף היום אז הגוף שלי מתחיל אם ניקוי נכון ?
<nicoco> הגוף שלך מנקה את עצמו כל הזמן
<asw3> הוא יקבל הרעלת מים
<New0> איזה עוד דברים אני יכול לשתות או לאכול בשביל לנקות ?
<nicoco> אבל כשיש יותר אז היעילות גבוה יותר
<New0> הרעלת מים ?
<New0> מה הכוונה ?
<asw3> הצפה של הכליות למשל
<asw3> שטיפת מלחים
<nicoco> הגזמה זה אף פעם לא טוב
<New0> אוקי אבל אם יש לי הרבה שתן אז זה גם יוצא לא ?
<New0> מה יקרה אם תיהיה לי הרעלת מים ?
<asw3> אני עד עכשיו לא מבין מה הרעיון שלך
<nicoco> הויסות של המים נעשה גם דרך השתן
<asw3> בשביל מה אתה צריך לתחמן?
<New0> ואיך אני יכול לזהות את זה לפני ?
<nicoco> אבל אם תשתה יותר מדי בבת אחת
<nicoco> זה יפגע
<Hero> אני צריך לבנות בדחיפות בוט עם בינה מלאכותית שיענה במקומי :S
<nicoco> כמו ש asw3  אמר
<New0> asw3 בגלל משהו מסוים
<avi13331> asw אני רואה אתה מבין בנושא...אני עברתי ניתוח לכריתת כיס מרה מה זהאומר מבחינתי?אני יודע שאם אני אוכל דברים עם קצת שמן יש לי כאב בטן.השאלה אם זה יכול לפגוע בי?
<New0> אני צריך לעשות בדיקות
<asw3> avi13331, אני לא רופא,תיכנס לפורום של רפואה ותשאל
<avi13331> חחח סבבה:D
<nicoco> avi13331, כיס המרה משחרר חומצות ואנזימים שבין היתר עוזרות לפירוק שמנים
<New0> איך אני מזהה את ההרעלת מים לפני שזה קורה ?
<avi13331> אה אןקי..אז אם אני אוכל משהו שומני זה עלול לפגוע בי?
<nicoco> הממ, זה כבר אני לא יודע
<nicoco> אני מניח שכן
<avi13331> כי לפעמים טני מעדיף לאכול וקצת לסבול את הכאב כדי להנות מאוכל טעים:D
<New0> אגב חריף מנקה את הכליות
<nicoco> אבל לא ברמה יותר מדי קשה
<New0> nicoco ענית לי ?
<nicoco> לא
<kosherpup> חריף סתם זה דבר טוב לאכול שיש אלרגיות
<nicoco> ל avi13331
<avi13331> אה סבבה:D
<nicoco> New0, למה שלא תשתה אקונומיקה? שמעתי שזה מנקה מצויין
<New0> חחחחחחחחחחחח
<avi13331> אז כנראה שיהיה לי בעיה עם האוכל בצבא...:S
<New0> מה את מז'וגעעע
<nicoco> בקיבה אתה משתמש באוקונמיקה
<New0> האמת היא אולי אני ינסה
<nicoco> HCL
<New0> BRB הולך לנסות
<kosherpup> נרפ**
<New0> סתם נראה לך ? אקנומיקה תהרוג אותי
<avi13331> אב לפחות תיהיה נקי:D
<kosherpup> חחחחח
<kosherpup> תחסוף עבודה לחברא קדישא
<New0> אגב סיגרויות לאיפה נכנסות בגוף ? חוץ מהכליות
<New0> חחחחחחחח
<avi13331> עברתי על הלוג של המפגש היום אני רואה שמתחילים לקדם כמה ענינים:)
<kosherpup> לכלי דם
<nicoco> סיגריות נכנסות לדם, ומשם לכל מקום
<New0> אבי, כן ברור
<New0> אה אה אוקי
<kosherpup> היה היום מפגש?
<avi13331> ואתה מנהל את המפגש הבא?:D
<nicoco> לא סתם אלא באופן ישיר לדם
<nicoco> בלי מסננים
<avi13331> הייה מפגש צ'אט לא ממש
<New0> ווואווו אוקי
<avi13331> BRB
<kosherpup> מה זה brb
<New0> בקיצור אני חייב גם לעלות במשקל :)
<nicoco> כל מה שאתה שואף נכנס לדם
<New0> ולאכול הררבה
<kosherpup> או למוח:)
<New0> Be Right Back
<nicoco> קודם לדם
<kosherpup> או לשניהם
<nicoco> אחר כך למוח
<New0> אני מייד/כבר חוזר
<kosherpup> אה
<New0> אוקי
<kosherpup> וואו לא לקחתי כדור אלרגיה כל הגוף מגרד לי
<New0> אז נגיד שתוך יומיים עם אכילה ושתיה טובה אני מתנקה
<nicoco> הממ
<nicoco> משהו כזה
<New0> חברה תודה רבה על העזרה
<New0> עזרתם לי המון
<kosherpup> חחח אתה היפוכונדרי
<New0> ואגב אני גם שאלתי בגלל שאני חייב להפסיק לעשן
<nicoco> זה שווה באמת רק אם אתה באמת מפסיק לעשן
<New0> מה זה פיוכודרי ?
<kosherpup> כן אסור לעשן
<New0> אני אמרתי לעצמי שאחרי הצבא אני מפסיק
<New0> אבל בהדרגה
<New0> אבל לקח לי כמה חודשים להתרענן מהצבא
<kosherpup> כבר סיימת?
<New0> לא יום ולא לילה
<New0> מזמן
<New0> חחחחחח :)
<kosherpup> אה
<New0> סוף סוף
<nicoco> שמע, ניקוטין זה לא כיף, אבל ממריצים כמו קריסטל זה סיוט מתמשך עד למוות
<kosherpup> מה זה קריסטל?
<nicoco> וגראס לא רק שלא מזיק, אפילו בעל כמה איכויות בריאותיות
<New0> אחי על לא על אסטזי
<New0> לא משנה
<nicoco> לא אקסטזי
<nicoco> אקסטזי לא כל כך גרוע
<nicoco> קריסטל מת'
<kosherpup> פמפוס רפואי
<avi13331> חזרתי
<New0> קריסטל ושטויות כאלו אף אחד לא צריך לדעת עליהם
<New0> לדעתי
<kosherpup> קמפוס
<kosherpup> זה בסדר אני לא אגע בסמים
<nicoco> מתאמפטאמין
<New0> מה זה פיוכודרי ?
<nicoco> נראה לי שככה כותבים את זה
<kosherpup> היפוכונדרי
<nicoco> !g היפוכונדרי
<Hoborg> "בריאות היפוכונדריה אבחון היפוכונדרי חולה היפוכונדר םחד מתמיד הפרעה ..." - http://www.tevalife.com/article.asp%3Fid%3D2715 | "סמינר קליניקה : חרדה / Anxiety" - http://www.tmurot.org.il/docs/Anxiety.doc
<New0> סוף של עישון קריסטל
<kosherpup> מישהו שכל הזמן חושב שהוא חולה
<asw3> <nicoco> וגראס לא רק שלא מזיק, אפילו בעל כמה איכויות בריאותיות
<asw3> גראס לא מזיק?
<kosherpup> לא מזיק
<nicoco> הצמח עצמו, לא
<asw3> יש לו תופעות לוואי כמו לכל סם
<kosherpup> ממכר
<New0> הכל מזיק
<nicoco> לכל חומר שהוא יש תופעות לואי
<asw3> אולי לא אותו הנזק
<kosherpup> הבעיה העיקרית בזה שזה ממכר
<asw3> אבל מזיק הוא כן מזיק
<nicoco> גם אם תקח עכשיו 100% חמצן זה יהיה קטלני
<kosherpup> גם אקמול מזיק
<asw3> דווקא הוא לא ממכר
<nicoco> kosherpup, זה ממש לא ממכר
<nicoco> הרבה הרבה פחות מניקוטין
<New0> אגב מי אמר שאני פיוכודרי ?
<asw3> אבל בעיות זיכרון וכאלה דברים
<New0> *vhpufubsrh
<asw3> זה משהו שזה כן עושה
<New0> *היפוכונדרי
<nicoco> בעיות זיכרון זה לא בדיוק
<nicoco> זה מטשטש את הזכרון בתקופה שאתה לוקח את זה
<asw3> אף אחד לא יכול להבטיח לך שזה לא ארוך טווח
<nicoco> זה לא
<asw3> על סמך מה קבעת את זה?
<nicoco> רק אם תיקח מנת יתר זה יהיה ארוך טווח
<kosherpup> לא לכל אחד זה מטשש את הזיכרון גם כן
<nicoco> על סמך ויקיפדיה
<asw3> ויקיפדיה?
<asw3> אתה רציני?
<asw3> כי ויקיפדיה זה לא מקור אמין
<nicoco> רציני למדי
<nicoco> ידוע שהיא לא אמינה
<nicoco> אבל יש לה כמה וכמה ערכים רציניים
<nicoco> וקראתי גם מספר די גדול של מאמרים
<asw3> אין ספק שהשפעה של THC
<asw3> עדיפה על אלכוהול למשל
<asw3> שהוא סם הרבה יותר קשה
<asw3> אבל עדיין יש גם הרבה דברים שלילים
<nicoco> זה סתם טמטום כל הקטע של הקנאביס
<kosherpup> להכל יש תופעות לוואי גם לויטמין C
<asw3> תשמע מה שזה עושה לראש
<asw3> זה עדיין לא ברור
<asw3> וגם לא יהיה ברור
<asw3> יש אינטרס להסתיר את זה
<kosherpup> אם יש אנטרס להסתיר זה לא אומר שזה לא נכון
<New0> BRB
<nicoco> אלכוהול זה גרוע למדי
<kosherpup> בקיצור איך נכנסים לצאט תפוז בלי IE?
<kosherpup> ובלי שינתקו אותי מהספק אינטרנט שלי
<nicoco> אם תרצה, אין זו אגדה
<nicoco> סתם, אן לי מושג
<nicoco> ואני עייף
<nicoco> לילה טוב
<avi13331> כושר למה שינתקו אותך מהספק?
<kosherpup> כי יש להם הסכם עם ספקי האנטרנט שמי שנכנס לא בדרך הרגילה מנותק
<kosherpup> כי הם החרימו איזה ספק והוא התחיל לאבד לקוחות
<avi13331> וואלה?!לא ידעתי את זה,זה עד כך מפריע להם?:O
<kosherpup> כן
<avi13331> רק שלא יתחילו לחסום גם משתמשים שמורידים מטורנט וכאלה:S
<kosherpup> מורידים מה מטירונט?
<avi13331> אני לא מאמין שעל כזאות שטות הם חוסמים אנשים במקום שתפוס ידעו להגן על הצ'או שלהם:S
<kosherpup> טורנט*
<kosherpup> כן אה
<kosherpup> אני אצטרך פעם שיהיה לי קצת ריכוז לעשות addonn ל chrome
<kosherpup> נצטרך לעשות ריברס אנג'ניירינג
<kosherpup> ל activtex של אקספלורר
<avi13331> זה אפשרי?:S
<kosherpup> אני מניח שכן זה בסך הכל פרוטוקולים
<avi13331> כן תכלס,חבל שבאותו דרך אי אפשר לעבוד על סקייפ
<avi13331> להתחבר אליה דרך תוכנות אחרות
<kosherpup> כלומר?
<kosherpup> אה
<kosherpup> אח שלי התחיל ליצר תחלופה לסקייפ
<kosherpup> אבל לא קוד פתוח
<kosherpup> פטנט
<avi13331> אה...ווזה משתמש באותה רשת?
<avi13331> כי תוכנות sip יש הרבה....
<kosherpup> לא משהו יותר מותאם למשרדים
<avi13331> אה יפה
<kosherpup> כן
<kosherpup> מקווה שילך לו:)
<avi13331> איזה אחד הביא פה לא מזמן לינק לתוכנה חינמית כזאות
<avi13331> ב"ה
<kosherpup> כן זוכר
<avi13331> תיידע את אח שלך על השירות החינמי אולי הוא יוכל לבסס את התוכנה שלא עליו
<avi13331> כך לא יהיה לו עלויות חחזוקת שרת
<avi13331> *שלו
<kosherpup> הכל כבר מוכן הם רק מחפשים עכשיו מהנדס חומרה
<kosherpup> הוא כבר קנה שרת
<avi13331> אה יפה:)
<kosherpup> עלה כמעט 100,000 שקל
<avi13331> :O איך כזה הרבה?
<avi13331> הוא קנה כמה שרתים?
<kosherpup> אני לא ממש מבין בזה
<kosherpup> הם היו צריכים ליצור את החומרה כדי לבדוק את התוכנה
<avi13331> וואי נשמע הרבה עבודה
<kosherpup> ורק אחרי זה הם ייצרו חומרה בגודל מתאים לצרכן
<kosherpup> כן
<kosherpup> אחרי שאני אשמע שהם רשמו כבר פטנט אני אכנס לפרטים של כל העסק
<avi13331> ב"ה שיילך לו טוב,נשמע שהוא השקיע הרבה באמת מגיע לו
<kosherpup> זה באמת משהו עם פונטיצאל
<kosherpup> כן
<kosherpup> הוא טוב בלעשות כסף:)
<avi13331> הם כבר בתהליכים של רישום פטנט?
<kosherpup> כן יכול להיות כבר רשמו
<avi13331> אני מניח שאם זה יהיה כלכלי לעסקים זה יצליל לו:)
<kosherpup> ני מקווה
<kosherpup> אני אשכנע אותו שמה שהוא יכול שיעשה קוד פתוח
<kosherpup> זה טוב לשם
<avi13331> כן אבל קוד פתוח זה לא כלכלי בשבילו:S
<kosherpup> חחח נכון
<kosherpup> בסוף זה כן ריוחי
<avi13331> אבל שעל השרתים שלו יריץ לינוקס סרבר:D
<kosherpup> מאחר שאתה מקבל שם טוב
<kosherpup> ברור
<avi13331> יחסוף את קניית הווינדוס דרברוגם יעבוד לו טוב יותר:)
<kosherpup> אני לא חושב שהוא יתקרב לווינדוס
<kosherpup> בסרבר
<avi13331> אני אישית ממה שהסקפתי לעבוד עם ווינדוס סרבר אני בחיים לא מתכוון להתקרב לזה יותר
<avi13331> מלא נפילות וחוסר יציבות:S
<kosherpup> אפשר להריץ כמה מחשבים מווינדוס סרבר?
<avi13331> אני מניח שכן
<avi13331> אבל אני לא בטוח בזה
<kosherpup> אני אשים לו סרבר שיש בו gui ועל זה וירטואלבוקס ובזה אני אתקין לו 3 פעמים WINXP
<kosherpup> ככה כל מסך יוכל להריץ XP אחר
<kosherpup> כי הם רגילים לXP
<avi13331> אה יפה רעיון טוב:)
<kosherpup> השאלה אם וירטואל בוקס מספיק מהיר
<avi13331> אבל xp יוכל לעבוד טוב על מחשב שהוא שרת?הוא נועד לזה?
<avi13331> לייש רק מערכת אחת על הוירטואלבוקס אבל הוא עובד מאוד מהר
<kosherpup> בוירטואל משין הכל יכול לעבוד על הכל
<avi13331> וגם אתה יכול לקבוע לו בכמה ram להשתמש
<kosherpup> כן
<avi13331> חחח כן צודק
<kosherpup> חחחחח
<kosherpup> כמה RAM יש בסרברים?
<kosherpup> בחיים לא ראיתי
<avi13331> האמת שאני לא יודע אבל בעיקרון די הרבה
<avi13331> אני מניח שמעל 4gb
<kosherpup> אני מקווה שיותר
<avi13331> רוב הסיכויים שיותר
<avi13331> כמובן תלוי איזה שרת הוא קנה וכמה הוא השקיע
<avi13331> טוב אחי אני זז לישון מחר יום שישי קצר אז שיהיה לילה טוב:)
<kosherpup> חחח הוא השקיע מאה אלף שח
<kosherpup> לילה טוב לך גם
<avi13331> לילה טוב ביי
<kosherpup> בי:)
<HaimN> Ddorda: כאן?
<i-pink> לא מצליח הלהרדם
<i-pink> חזרתי
<guysoft42> i-pink, מצליח??
<i-pink> מה מצליח?
<guysoft42> i-pink, לא מצליחה?
<i-pink> מה הכוונה לא מצליחה
<shimi810> מה עם הכנסת האתרים החיצוניים (כולם או חלקם) להצגה במסגרת האתר?
<shimi810> Ddorda: ^
<i-pink> לא הבנתי?
<i-pink> לשים בבלוג?
<shimi810> לא, מופנה לדור. זה בקשר לאתר החדש של אובונטו
<i-pink> OK
<i-pink> שימי
<i-pink> כאן?
<shimi810> כן
<i-pink> אתה מבין בJS?
<shimi810> ממש לא...
<i-pink> אווף
<New0> היי חיברה
<i-pink> היי
<New0> היי
<New0> UTF-8 אחלה ניק
<New0> :)
<UTF-8> חחח
<UTF-8> איך מוצאים ערוצי צאט ישראלים?
<New0> UTF-8 אתה מכיר ASCII ?
<New0> אני חושב שיש כמה
<UTF-8> כן אנחנו חברים טובים:P
<New0> חחח
<UTF-8> מאד מתוקשרים
<UTF-8> חחחחחח
<New0> #wikipedia-he
<New0> #linux-il
<UTF-8> כן אבל אלה יותר ערוצי נושא
<New0> יש עוד שאני לא זוכר עכשיו
<New0> יש ל תפוז
<New0> אני חושב
<UTF-8> אני מחפש סתם ערוץ קישקושים
<UTF-8> אבל תפוז לא מאפשרים לIRC
<New0> אתה בונה אתרים ?
<UTF-8> לא
<New0> אה אוקי
<New0> היה מעניין אותי למה בחרת בניק הזה :)
<UTF-8> סתם עלה לי לראש
<New0> אה אוקי
<UTF-8> חחח אולי פעם הבאה אני יהיה UTF-16
<New0> אבל כן הבנתי שאתה מבין במחשבים
<New0> וואלאה
<UTF-8> <<<kosherpup
<New0> אולי UTF-128 ביט זה יותר מהיר
<New0> אתה כושר ?
<UTF-8> זה לא קשור למהירות
<UTF-8> כן
<New0> 013pRNnX פה ?
<UTF-8> כלומר זה כן אבל מסיבה עקיפה
<New0> פה  013pRNnX פה ?
<New0> - 013pRNnX פה ?
<New0> אני יודע שזה לא קשור אבל סתם אמרתי
<New0> :)
<UTF-8> חחחחחח
<UTF-8> UTF 8 מעיט
<New0> אוקי
<UTF-8> אבל לא בגלל שזה מגביל
<UTF-8> אלא בגלל שזה מוגבל
<UTF-8> כלומר אתה לא יכול לנצל את מירב המעבד
<UTF-8> אבל בכל זאת מעבד מהיר יותר
<UTF-8> יריץ את זה יותר מהר
<UTF-8> אבל כל 8 סיביות בנפרד
#ubuntu-il 2010-11-05
<New0> BRB
<i-pink> RBR
<New0> i-pink פה ?
<i-pink> כן
<New0> כמה זמן את כבר בונה את האתר הזה ?
<New0> יאאלה ביי
<New0> זזתי לעבודה :)
<HaimN> היי, מישהו ער בשעה הזו?
<i-pink> אניייייייי
<i-pink> אניייייייי
<i-pink> אניייייייי
<i-pink> אניייייייי
<i-pink> אניייייייי
<HaimN> גם את עם נדודי שינה?!
<i-pink> לא יכולה לשלוח כאן
<HaimN> הרגע גמרתי להתקין את קובונטו
<HaimN> i-pink: אני דווקא רואה את ההודעות שלך
<HaimN> נראה שהבוט חסם אותך
<i-pink> מוזר
<HaimN> כנראה שלחת יותר מידי הודעות ברצף
<HaimN> כששלחת את ה "אני" כמה פעמים
<i-pink> אההה
<i-pink> רעים
<HaimN> בכל אופן התקנתי את KDE לצד גנום, בינתיים KDE הרבה יותר יפה...
<HaimN> אני מקוה שאני אתרגל אליו
<HaimN> אחרי שנה וחצי עם גנום
<i-pink> אני די נגעלת מKDE
<i-pink> נראה לי יותר מידי מצועצע
<i-pink> ויסטאי
<HaimN> i-pink דווקא לי KDE נראה יותר חלק ואלגנטי
<HaimN> לא חייבים את כל הקשקושים של KDE
<HaimN> אבל מה שלא יהיה גנום תמיד יהיה יותר נוח
<i-pink> נכון
<HaimN> טוב, נראה לי שאני צריך ללכת לישון, נשאיר את המשחקים בקובונטו למחר
<HaimN> נראה לי שלמשתמשי ווינדוס עדיף להראות את קובונטו
<HaimN> חברים שלי הרבה יותר התלהבו מקובונטו מאשר מאובונטו
<HaimN> ולכן התקנתי את KDE כדי שאני אוכל לעזור להם
<HaimN> אז הייתי צריך להכיר קצת את המערכת קודם
<i-pink> אני רוצה לדוג
<New0> בוקר טוב
<New0> :)
<New0> Ddorda ?
<New0> Ddorda ?
<New0> moshe_ ?
<Ddorda> !logs
<Hoborg> Ddorda: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<New0> Ddorda היי
<New0> Ddorda דיברת כבר עם משה ? והאם כבר חשבת על איך ליצור את ההוראות ?
<Ddorda> New0: לא, לצערי לא הספקתי ואני בדיוק שוב זז. רוצים להתחיל בלעדי ואני אצטרף
<New0> זאת הייתה שאלה ?
<Ddorda> New0: כן
<New0> moshe_ ? פה ?
<New0> אפשרי, אבל האם כבר הסברת למשה מה מדובר ?
<Ddorda> New0: הסברתי בפגישה, לא?
<New0> אני עדיין לא הבנתי על מה ההסבר/המדריך
<New0> -- /ההוראות
<New0> Ddorda אגב אני כבר חייב לסיים את התרגום, זה לוקח יותר מידיי זמן לדעתי !!!
<Ddorda> New0: כן, זה לוקח באמת יותר מדי זמן
<New0> לכן אני כבר רוצה לסיים משהו אחד פעם אחת ולתמיד
<New0> וככה אני יכול להתקדם הלאה
<New0> אם פעם אחת אני יידע איך לעשות איך זה אז פעם שניה ......
<New0> !
<New0> Ddorda אם יש לך זמן אז נצא לדרך
<Ddorda> New0: אני כותב עכשיו את המדריך ואני צריך עוד שנייה לזוז שוב =\
<Ddorda> מצטער
<New0> אוקי
<New0> BRB
<UTF-8> אהלן
<New0> חזרתי
<New0> היי
<koko0> מישהו פה?
<New0> כן
<koko0> מה קורה?
<New0> בסדר
<koko0> יש לי בעיה בהתקנה מדיסק און קי של אובונטו 10.10...
<New0> BRB
<koko0> נכשל בהגדרת APT כך שיתקין תוכנות נוספות מהתקליטוא
<koko0> סבבה...אני מסדר את זה שניה בשורות
<koko0> נשכל בהגדרת
<koko0> APT
<koko0> כך שיתקין תוכנות נוספות מהתקליטור
<New0> koko0 מה בדיוק הבעיה לא הבנתי
<koko0> פה עכשיו?
<koko0> באמצע ההתקנה אני מקבל שגיאה
<koko0> נכשל בהגדרת
<koko0> APT
<koko0> כך שיתקין חבילות נוספות מהתקליטור
<avishai> איזו שגיאה?
<New0> כן אני פה
<New0> יש לי ניתוקים לפעמים
<New0> koko0 יש לי ניתוקים
<New0> איך אתה רושם את הפקודה ?
<nicoco> koko0, עושה רושם שהדיסק פגום
<nicoco> או שאימג' פגום
<Hero> או הדיסק שרוט
<nicoco> זה דיסקאוןקי
<New0> koko0 אתה צריך צריך לרשום apt-get install <תוכנה>
<avi1333> מה קורה?
<New0> בסדר
<liel> Ddorda Shualdon: PING
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-il to: welcome to the Israeli LoCo channel || UTF-8 Only || Forums and Site: www.ubuntu-il.org || Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IsraeliTeam || LP team: http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-il || Logs at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org || Next IRC meeting is on the 2/12, 19:00. agenda for the meeting at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IsraeliTeam/Hebrew/Agenda
<koko0> new0 אתה פה?
<New0> כן
<koko0> מצטער הייתי חייב לעוף
<koko0> אני מתקין מדיסק און קי
<New0> סבבה
<koko0> ניסיתי כבר 3 אימג'ים שונים
<New0> ו.....
<New0> יש לך בעיה להתקין את אובונטו ?
<koko0> בהתקנה הוא נכשל להגדיר א.פ.ט כך שיתקין תוכנות מהתקליטור
<koko0> APT
<New0> עם איזו מערכת אתה משתמש ?
<koko0> ניסיתי דרך ווינדוס
<New0> מה כרגע יש לך ?
<koko0> רק ווינדוס
<koko0> וגם לינוקס על וירוטאלי
<New0> דרך VMWARE ?
<koko0> Virtual box
<New0> אוקי בגלל שאתה משתמש חדש אז אני ידריך אותך דרך השיטה הקלה
<New0> אוקי ?
<koko0> אני לא משתמש חדש כ"כ
<moshe> New0, עכשיו כן
<koko0> ניסיתי לעשות דוק של בוט גם מלינוקס וגם מווינדוס
<koko0> בשתיהם קיבלתי אותה שגיאה
<koko0> גם עם אימג' של נטבוק וגם של דסקטופ
<koko0> שניהם 10.10
<New0> עדיין ב 10.10 יש בעיות לפי מה שהבנתי, יכול להיות שכבר אין...
<koko0> הורדתי את שניהן אתמול
<New0> אני הייתי ממליץ לך להשתמש עם WUBI
<Interruptus> אוי אוי!
<Interruptus> wubi זה תועבה
<New0> אני משתמש עם זה
<New0> כרגע
<koko0> ניסיתי הוא עושה לי בעיות גם...
<koko0> וגם אני מעדיף להגדיר מחיצות ידנית
<New0> עוד מעט אני מפרמט את המחשב ויתקין רגיל, בגלל שזה היה רק לנסיון וזה אגב עובד טוב
<New0> אה אה אוקי
<koko0> מה השגיאה הזאת אומרת?
<koko0> אולי 10.10 לא יודעת לעשות בוט מדיסק און קי?
<New0> זה השגיאה ?
<koko0> לא חח
<koko0> אמרתי כבר
<New0> אז ?
<koko0> נכשל בניסון להגדיר את
<koko0> APT
<koko0> כך שיתקין תוכנות נוספות מהתקליטור
<Interruptus> רגע מה עם
<Interruptus> apt-on-cd
<New0> אתה מצליח לעלות את ה דוק דרך בוט ?
<koko0> כן...
<New0> ו....
<koko0> באמצע ההתקנה הוא אומר את זה
<koko0> מה זה
<koko0> Apt-on-cd?
<New0> apt-on-cd ? זה השגיאה ?
<nicoco> לא!
<nicoco> Don't wubi!
<New0> השגיאה אצלך בעברית או אנגלית ?
<nicoco> אה אוי
<koko0> עברית
<nicoco> הגלגלת שלי עלתה למעלה וראיתי את הוובי
<New0> אז מה השגיאה במלואה ?
<Interruptus> וובי זה רע
<Interruptus> נקודה
<nicoco> מוסכם
<nicoco> בהחל
<nicoco> ט
<nicoco> זה עושה מלא בעיות
<New0> עובדה שאני משתמש בו והוא אחלה !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<New0> ..............................
<koko0> זה עובד
<koko0> וזהו
<koko0> עכשיו
<nicoco> רק אתמול דיברנו על כל אינסוף החסרונות שלו
<koko0> השגיאה זה
<New0> מה בדיוק החסרונות שלו ?
<New0> nicoco מה בדיוק ?
<koko0> נכשל בניסיון להגדיר את איפיטי כך שיתקין תוכנות נוספות מהתקליטור
<nicoco> קודם כל, לעשות בוט לתוך ווינדוס ומתוך ווינדוס אל מערכת אחרת זה מסורבל מאוד
<New0> אוקי עם איזו תוכנה ניסית להתקין את זה על הדוק ?
<nicoco> השדרוגים בוובי יוצרים המון בעיות
<koko0> גם בתוכנה המובנה של לינוקס
<nicoco> וכל מני עדכונים כאלה ואחרים
<New0> nicoco ממש לא אצלי
<koko0> וגם בווינדוס עם איזה 400 תוכנות שונות...
<koko0> וכולם אותה שגיאה
<nicoco> New0, בהחלט אצל כל השאר
<New0> חחחח
<Interruptus> הממ למה לערבב למה
<New0> אה בעצם עוד לא עשיתי שידרוגים
<Interruptus> זה חתיכת סמטוחה בבטן
<nicoco> מוסכם
<nicoco> זה טוב אולי להתחיל מוובי
<New0> koko0 אתה מבין אנגלית
<koko0> כן
<New0> nicoco מוסכם
<nicoco> אבל להשתמש בו בצורה קבועה זה סיוט
<koko0> אין לי כוח לנסות שוב חח
<New0> אני אתן לך לינק
<koko0> אה סבבה
<koko0> אני חייב לעוף...שים תלינק פה אני יראה אותו כבר תודה
<New0> אני ישים לך בפרטי
<New0> למקרה שלא תתצטרך לחפש הרבה בלוג
<koko0> אנלא משהו עם אי אר סי למיניהם...אני מקווה שאני ימצא את זה
<New0> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Hoborg> Title: Download | Ubuntu
<New0> Burn your CD or create a USB drive
<koko0> עשיתי את זה כבר \=
<New0> דרך אובונטו וגם ווינדוס ?
<New0> תשמע יכול להיות שזה בעיה של 10.10
<New0> תשאר כרגע ב 10.04 לפי ההצעה שלי
<avi1333> איזה תוכנת איחוי טובה יש ללינוקס?
<nicoco> איחוי?
<nicoco> איחוי כוננים כאילו?
<avi1333> איחוי דיסק
<avi1333> כן
<nicoco> אתה לא צריך
<sultan2> avi1333: האיחוי נעשה אוטומטית בזמן ההפעלה
<avi1333> אני עושה במחשב עם הווינדוס ואני רוצה לעשות גם פה
<nicoco> האיחוי נעשה אוטומטית בזמן ההפעלה
<avi1333> וואלה?כל פעם אני מגלה דברים חדשים על הלינוקס:D
<nicoco> אתה לא צריך תוכנה חיצונית
<sultan2> למשל בזמן שאובונטו עושה בדיקה שגרתית וארוכה כל 20 או 30 הפעלות
<avi1333> ביגלל זה המחשב רץ כל כך טוב:)
<nicoco> לא רק
<nicoco> גם
<sultan2> avi1333: תקרא את ההוראות לפני שאתה מדבר
<avi1333> סבבה
<nicoco> זה כולל גם עבודה יעילה (מאוד) מול החומרה
<sultan2> מוטב שתשתוק :P
<sultan2> ;)
<sultan2> נו, אז מי מכם עושה שימוש ב Ekiga או Linphone
 * nicoco שותק ומשתחווה
<sultan2> ?
<sultan2> ^^'
<nicoco> :P
<sultan2> שלא יהיו אי הבנו, אני בקושי יודע איך עובדת מערכת ההפעלה הזו
<sultan2> עובדת
<avi1333> :P
<serfus> כדאי לכם לקרוא את הבלוג פוסט הזה של צבר
<serfus> http://tsabar.no-ip.org/blog/?p=319
<Hoborg> Title: צבר  בלוג עם קוצים    למה בלינוקס אין איחוי דיסק
<serfus> הוא מסביר בפשטות גם למי שלא יודע תכנות ולא מכיר את לינוקס
<sultan2> הפורומים LQ ו- ArchLinux  הם המקומות הכי מצויינים לבדוק עם מה אתם מתעסקים
<sultan2> http://linuxquestions.org/
<Hoborg> Title: LinuxQuestions.org
<nicoco> :)
<Interruptus> מי שאל על איחוי
<Interruptus> יש fsck
<Interruptus> שרץ כל בוט
<avi1333> אני שאלתי :)
<Interruptus> אתה לא צריך לגעת לא כלום
<avi1333> הפוסט בצבר הייה מאוד מובן תודה:)
<New0> וולאה אני כל פעם מתאהב בלינוקס מחדש :) :P
<avi1333> כן גם אני כל פעם דברים חדשים:)
<New0> משתמש 8 שנים עם עבר של MS
<sultan2> fsck זה סופר-אחלה אפליקציה
<avi1333> במחשב של הווינדוס כבר שנה לא עשיתי איחוי והוא זוחל כמו לא יודע מה:S
<sultan2> :D
<New0> חחחחח
<avi1333> אם אהייתי יכול כבר מזמן הייתי עובר בו לליוקס אבל זה מחשב של עבודה של אבא:S
<sultan2> avi1333: VBox
<New0> ועוד MS מספקים לנו תוכנה של איחוי שהיא בעצמה צריכה איחוי וגם מייקרוסופט צריכה איחוי דחוף דחוף דחוף !!!!!!!!
<sultan2> LOL
<avi1333> כן גם אפשרות סולטן אבל זה עדיין לא כמו בוט
<avi1333> זה בכל אופן מערכת בתוך מערכת
<sultan2> אכן
<sultan2> בוט?
<New0> ביל גייטס כבר סיים את האיחוי שלו, זהו ייצא לפנסיה ממזמן סוף סוף
<avi1333> יש אפשרות לעשות בוט מusb?
<avi1333> ז"א כל כונן חיצוני?
<sultan2> כן
<avi1333> *על
<sultan2> כן
<avi1333> אז אולי אני יעשה את זה:)
<sultan2> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-a-usb-flash-drive-in-virtualbox/
<avi1333> אבל אני יכול השאיר את הMBR?
<Hoborg> Title: Boot a USB Flash Drive in VirtualBox | USB Pen Drive Linux
<sultan2> avi1333: אעשה
<sultan2> אנא ממך
<avi1333> סבבה:D
<sultan2> אני ערבי ואני לא מתבלבל :(
<sultan2> :)
<avi1333> חחח יפה אחי:)
<New0> מה הקקשר ?
<sultan2> אין קשר :P
<New0> נכון מאוד :)
<avi1333> סולטן תודה על הלינק עזר לי מאוד:)
<nicoco> ;p
<sultan2> אהבה, אהבה
<New0> :)
<New0> בחזרה :)
<sultan2> לכולנו :)
<avi1333> :)
<New0> אנשים הם כמו מראה, מה שאתה מראה זה מה שאתה מקבל ! :)
<sultan2> YES!
<sultan2> +1
<avi1333> מוזר המעבד שלי עד עכשיו שהפעלתי בו את האובנטו הייה רוב הזמן על 30 עכשיו הגיע ל60 נראה למה זה:S
<avi1333> מסכים איתך new0
<New0> זה עובדה !!!
<sultan2> (03:13:15 PM) Hoborg: (notice) Your vote registered, but you can change it before the poll is done. Thank you for voting
<New0> איזה מחשב יש לך
<New0> ?
<sultan2> ?
<New0> חחחחח
<avi1333> נייד dual core 1/6
<New0> חזק
<sultan2> אכן
<avi1333> לא זוכר בדיוק את הדגם של המעבד
<New0> sultal2 חזק
<New0> לא דיברתי אליך אבי אבל גם
<New0> חזק
<New0> *1.6
<avi1333> כן
<New0> מחשב סביר לעבוד עליו היום
<avi1333> כן סביר לא יותר מזה
<New0> אבי, יש לך משחה תרמית על המעבד ?
<sultan2> אני עשיתי שימוש באובונטו 8.10 וכעבור מעט יותר משנה מאז תאריך ההשקה כל עידכון (UPDATE) הרה אסון אחר
<avi1333> אין לי אפשרות להגיע פה למעבד זה מחשב נייד:S
<New0> לאובונטו זה סוכריה ממש טובה, אבי
<avi1333> כן חחח לאובנטו זה לא בעייה
<New0> אה אבי אוקי
<New0> לי יש
<New0> p-4 2.4 1 G 40 + 40
<New0> לאובונטו
<New0> לא לזה
<avi1333> מה זה xorg אני רואה הוא לוקח לא מעט כוח עיבוד:S
<avi1333> אה חחחח אני מניח שגם שם זה רץ טוב
<New0> אתה יודע מה זה?
<New0> sultan2 איזה בעיות יש למחשב שלך ?
<New0> טוב חברה אני צריך לזוז עוד שניה
<New0> sultan2 ?
<avi1333> טוב  הנה האחוזים ירדו בחזרה,הנגן של האונבטו לקח המון כוח עיבוד
<avi1333> ברגע שסגרתי אותו הכול הסתדר
<sultan2> רק רגע בבקשה
<New0> אוקי
<avi1333> סבבה new0 שיהיה לך שבת שלום אחי:)
<New0> אמרתי עוד מעט :)
<avi1333> אה חחח סבבה
<sultan2> ‏‫היו לי, באותו הזמן שהיה לי אובונטו 8.10, הרבה בעיות עם הפעלת המערכת CPU גבוה מהרגיל RAM מתנהג מוזר מאוד
<avi1333> קיצר אחי הנגן הזה שמובנה באובנטו ממש כבד:S
<New0> אבי אתה יודע מה התפקיד של xorg ?
<avi1333> לא ...
<sultan2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1427913 למשל:
<Hoborg> Title: [SOLVED] BACKUP HELP: Ubuntu 8.10 is not starting and I need to back-up my files - Ubuntu Forums
<avi1333> עכשיו אני על 4.8 אחוז מכוח המעבד:)
<New0> למה אתה עדיין משתמש עם 8.10 ?
<avi1333> :S אני מניח אבל שמ8.10 הם כבר סידרו את כל הבעיות שלהם
<sultan2> כבר לא
<New0> אבי, זה בעצם הדבר שאחראי על קלט/פלט של המחשב
<sultan2> לא, הם הזניחו אותו עוד לפני תאריך סיום התמיכה הרשמי
<avi1333> תגידו יש נגן קל יותר מהנגן של המערכת אבל מעוצב יפה כמוהו ומציג את שם השיר על שולחן העבודה כמוהו?
<sultan2> כן, אנא המתן avi1333
<avi1333> אה... אז זה דבר חיוני?
<avi1333> סבבה סולטן תודה רבה:)
<New0> http://www.whatsup.org.il/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&p=325174
<Hoborg> Title: צפיה בנושא - מה זה Xorg? :: Whatsup - לינוקס, תוכנה חופשית וקוד פתוח בעברית
<avi1333> תודה רבה אחי...קורא...
<sultan2> avi1333: איזו הפצה ואיזו סביבת עבודה?
<New0> אבי....
<New0> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/readers-choice-awards-2010
<Hoborg> Title: Readers Choice Awards 2010 | Linux Journal
<avi1333> אובנטו...
<New0> כל התוכנה שמומלצות
<avi1333> סביבת עבודה גנום
<New0> 10.04
<sultan2> טוב, אנא המתן
<New0> sultal2 תתקין 10.04
<avi1333> סבבה תודה רבה אחי:)
<New0> עדיף התקנה נקיה
<New0> בכיף
<sultan2> New0: Salix 13.1.1
<avi1333> גם 10.10 כבר יציב וסף הכול עובד טוב
<sultan2> Based on Slackware 13.1
<New0> sultan2 מה זה ?
<avi1333> *וסך
<sultan2> תבדוק ^_^
<New0> אה לא מכיר סוריי :)
<New0> אני מנסה קודם כל להתרכז על אובונטו
<sultan2> avi1333: ‏‫‏‫יש לך גם VLC מותקן?
<avi1333> כן
<New0> ואגב יש מדריך שאני קורא אותו באנגלית שממש מומלץ
<sultan2> טוב
<sultan2> תן קישור
<New0> sultan2: sudo apt-get install vlc
<sultan2> avi1333: תנסה להשתמש בקלמנטינה
<New0> או
<New0> מרכז התוכנות של אובונטו
<New0> sultan2 זה לא מייקרוספוט זה לינקוס
<sultan2> אפשר גם לאכול את זה וגם לנזן עם זה רדיו
<New0> *לינוקס
<avi1333> קחמנטינה?סבבה אני יבדוק תודה רבה אחי:)
<New0> לא צריך קישורים
<sultan2> http://www.clementine-player.org/
<Hoborg> Title: Clementine Music Player
<sultan2> לנגן*
<sultan2> :P
<sultan2> New0: יש לי כבר VLC
<New0> אבי אם אתה יכול לעשות רווח בין מילים לסימני שאלה ! אני אשמח
<avi1333> חחחח
<New0> אה אוקי חשבתי שרצית קישור
<sultan2> http://home.gna.org/whaawmp/
<Hoborg> Title: Whaaw! Media Player
<New0> חח
<avi1333> אוקיי...
<sultan2> http://qmmp.ylsoftware.com/index_en.php
<Hoborg> Title: Qt-based Multimedia Player
<New0> כי רצית קישור
<avi1333> תודה רבה:)
<sultan2> http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/applications/parole
<Hoborg> Title: Juste une parole [Xfce Goodies]
<New0> sultal2 תתחדש על ההתקנה החדשה :)
<sultan2> יש לי קרוב למאה נגנים במועדפים שלי :D
<sultan2> תודה, תודה...
<New0> ייאאלה חברה אני יגיד לכם BRB
<New0> :) חח
<avi1333> חחח חזק:)תודה רבה אחי
<sultan2> תהנה
<New0> על צה ?
<New0> *מה
<avi1333> אני גם צריך לזוז להתארגן לשבת
<New0> על מה תודה ?
<New0> אבי שיהיה לך שבת שלום !
<avi1333> שבת שלום להתראות
<sultan2> avi1333: רגע
<avi1333> ?
<New0> sultan2 המון הצלחה עם האובונטו החדש שלא תראה עוד תקלות
<sultan2> http://moc.daper.net/ http://code.google.com/p/moc-tray/
<Hoborg> Title: MOC - music on console | console audio player for Linux/UNIX
<New0> ולכולם BRB חח
<sultan2> אני עושה שימוש ב MOC
<sultan2> להתראות לכם
<avi1333> סבבה אחי תודה אני יבדוק את זה:)
<sultan2> שבת שלום יא זלמה
<avi1333> להתראות אחי, גם לך:)
<sultan2> זלמה = חביבי בערבית, למי שלא הבין
<avi1333> כן מילה ידועה:)
<sultan2> ^^
<avi1333> שבת שלום אחי להתראות
<sultan2> ‏‫שבת שלום
<Ddorda> היי חבר׳ה
<avishai> היי
<Ddorda> avishai: היי :)
<Ddorda> avishai: מה קורה?
<avishai> הכל סביר
<avishai> תיקנתי לך את הבאג בckeditor
<avishai> שלא היה כפתורים לRTL
<Ddorda> avishai: מצוין
<Ddorda> איך פתרת את זה?
<XDDD> חברה אני צריך עזרה
<XDDD> דחוףףף
<XDDD> בבקשה
<XDDD> נוווו
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-il to: welcome to the Israeli LoCo channel || UTF-8 Only || Forums and Site: www.ubuntu-il.org || Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IsraeliTeam || LP team: http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-il || Logs at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org || Next IRC meeting is on the 2/12, 19:00. agenda at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IsraeliTeam/Hebrew/Agenda || IRC guidelines at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IsraeliTeam/Hebrew/IRCGuideli
<XDDD> אפשר עזרה?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-il to: welcome to the Israeli LoCo channel || UTF-8 Only || Forums and Site: www.ubuntu-il.org || Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IsraeliTeam || LP team: http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-il || Logs at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org || Next IRC meeting is on the 2/12, 19:00. agenda at http://tinyurl.com/3y7cqt7 || IRC guidelines at http://tinyurl.com/34xxd9o
<liel> Shualdon: PING
<XDDDD> חברההה
<XDDDD> צריך עזרה דחוףףף
<XDDDD> נווו
<XDDDD> T.T יש לי בעיה להחזיר את הגראב
<XDDDD> × 8888
<XDDDD> נוווו למה אף אחד לא עוזר לי :(
<XDDDD> למה אף אחד לא עונה לייי
<XDDDD> נוווווווווווווווו
<liel> XDDDD: אוקיי
<XDDDD> תגובה מהירה XDDD
<XDDDD> שנייה זה טוען את הלייב סידי
<XDDDD> למה זה טוען הרבה זמןן?
<liel> XDDDD: כי מהירות הקריאה מהדיסק נמוכה מהמהירות של הקריאה ממערכת שכבר מותקנת
<XDDDD> זה רק X4
<XDDDD> צודק
<XDDDD> אני צריך להחזיר את הגראב שלי כי פירמטתי את הוינדוס 7 שלי
<XDDDD> יש לי ארבע מחיצות על המחשב
<liel> XDDDD: אז תיכנס למסוף
<XDDDD> שנייה זה עוד טוען
<XDDDD> וואווו זה לאטט
<XDDDD> זה עוד טוען
<XDDDD> הדיסק של האובונטו הישן שלי נכנס מהרר
<XDDDD> ורק זה נכנס לאט
<XDDDD> יש לי על המחשב 10.10
<XDDDD> יש מצב שאנחנו יכולים לתקן את זה עם דיסק 9.10?
<XDDDD> פהה?
<XDDDD> פהההה?
<XDDDD_> חברהה
<XDDDD_> אני עדיין צריך עזרהה
<XDDDD_> תענו לי על  השאלה
<XDDDD_> יש פה משהו בכלל?
<liel> XDDDD_: אוקיי
<liel> XDDDD_: נכנסת למסוף?
<XDDDD_> לא למה זה כזה איטיי
<XDDDD_> זה טוען לי כבר חצי שעהההה
<liel> XDDDD_: אין הרבה מה לעשות עם זה...
<XDDDD_> תגיד אפשר לעשות את זה עם גרסא יותר של לינוקס לייב סידי?
<XDDDD_> *יותר ישנה
<XDDDD_> מותקן לי על המחשב 10.10
<XDDDD_> ואפשר לתקן את זה דרף 9.10?
<XDDDD_> אפשר?
<liel> XDDDD_: כן, צריך להיות אפשרי
<XDDDD_> אז אפשר לנסות?
<XDDDD_> איתך
<liel> XDDDD_: כן, בוודאי
<liel> XDDDD_: תיכנס למסוף
<XDDDD_> אחי
<XDDDD_> אני ילך לאכול
<XDDDD_> ואני יחזור עוד עשרים דקות
<liel> XDDDD_: מה?
<XDDDD_> ואז נראה אם זה יכנס לאובונטו שיש לי עכשיו
<XDDDD_> אם לא אז אני יכנס איתך לאובונטו הישן
<liel> XDDDD_: בסדר
<XDDDD_> חזרתי אחי
<XDDDD_> נדפקה ההתקנה
<XDDDD_> אני נכנס דרך 9.10
<XDDDD_> אחי אתה פה?
<someone235> היי, מישהו יודע איך אפשר להאזין לפורט מסויים דרך הטרמינל?
<liel> someone235: הכוונה היא לשרת?
<someone235> liel, למחשב הביתי
<someone235> ubuntu desktop
<someone235> אבל זה אמור לשנות?
<Interruptus> netcat
<XDDDD> יש לי בעיה
<XDDDD> בקובונטו שלי
<XDDDD> דחווףף צריך עזרהה
<XDDDD_> אפשר עזרהה
<XDDDD_> בלייןןן
<XDDDD_> בבקשהה!!!!
<XDDDD_> אני צריך לאפס סיסמאאאאאא בקובונטוו
<liel> XDDDD_: אני מחפש את המדריך המתאים בשבילך
<XDDDD_> תודה
<XDDDD_> אני הבעיה היא שאני לא זוכר את ססמאת הלוגאים
<XDDDD_> אחי לא משנה
<XDDDD_> הסתדרתי
<XDDDD_> תודה ^.^
<liel> Shualdon: כאן?
<Rodensky> שמעו קטע פירגון ל10.10
<Rodensky> עד הגרסה הזו לא יכולתי לשמוע את ההזרמה של 103 דרך האתר שלהם
<Rodensky> הייתי צריכה לעקוף אותה בכל מיני דרכים עם תוכנות
<Rodensky> ב10.10 ההזרמה עובדת פיקס
<nicoco> :P
<nicoco> ב10.10 הכרטיס האלחוטי שלי עובד פיקס
<nicoco> זה שווה את כל העידכון
<nicoco> כאילו, יש לי כרטיס יותר ישן ופחות טוב
<nicoco> שעבד
<nicoco> אבל החדש והטוב לא עבד
<nicoco> ואחרי העדכון הוא עובד פיקס
<nicoco> :D
<nicoco> ויש עוד מלא דברים מגניבים ששפרו
<Rodensky> הם לא ממש חידשו דברים, הם פשוט תיקנו המון דברים
<Rodensky> הבדל משמעותי
<nicoco> כן, תיקנו
<nicoco> זה
<serfus> בגרסה הבאה יהיו השינויים הכי קיצוניים
<Rodensky> מה למשל?
<nicoco> אווו
<nicoco> נשמע מסקרן
<serfus> יוניטי תחליף את גנום בגרסת דסקטופ הרגילה
<Rodensky> מה?!
<serfus> יש דיבור על לשנות את האיקס
<Rodensky> זה סגור שיוניטי תחליף את גנום?
<nicoco> אע?
<serfus> Rodensky, כן
<Rodensky> אוי ואבוי
<serfus> אבל היא כמובן תעבור שינויים ותותאם לדסקטופ
<Rodensky> איזה התאמות יעשו לה? ההבדלים העיקריים שלה שעושים אותה כל-כך מעולה לנטבוקים זה בדיוק מה שגרוע לדסקטופ
<nicoco> המממ
<nicoco> היוניטי הזאת מסקרנת
<nicoco> אפשר להתקין אותה על מכונה וירטואלית, נכון?
<serfus> הגרסה לנטבוקים לא תהיה אותה אחת של הדסקטופ
<Rodensky> למה בכלל להחליף את גנום עם יוניטי?
<Rodensky> מה רע בגנום?
<Rodensky> או שזה סתם קטע של התחדשות?
<serfus> כדאי לכם לקרוא פה על הנושא
<serfus> http://www.whatsup.org.il/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=55075
<Hoborg> Title: צפיה בנושא - Unity - איך מעכלים את זה? :: Whatsup - לינוקס, תוכנה חופשית וקוד פתוח בעברית
<serfus> Rodensky, זה לא עניין של טוב ורע, פשוט אובונטו מושכים לכיוון אחר
<Rodensky> לאיזה כיוון?
<serfus> חדשנות, אפקטים מרשימים, שימוש במקלדת.....
<serfus> אני חושב שהם מנסים לתפוס את המקומות שמייקרוסופט חלשה בהם
<Rodensky> אפקטים מרשימים?
<Rodensky> WTF?
<serfus> Rodensky, אם את מסתדרת עם פוסטים ארוכים באנגלית כדאי לך לקרוא את הבלוג של מארק שאתלוורת' כי מה שהוא כותב שם זה מה שקורה בסוף
<serfus> ובכלל את הפלאנט של אובונטו
<Rodensky> אפקטים מרשימים יש לי בקומפזי
<Rodensky> *קומפיז
<serfus> יונטי יעבוד עם קומפיז
<Rodensky> הממשק הבסיסי שאיתו גנום מגיע הוא מינימליסטי ומשעמם
<Rodensky> זה מה שצריך
<Rodensky> ואת זה מתאימים לצרכים, ומי שאוהב אפקטים משתמש בקומפיז
<Rodensky> ויש כאלה שמעדיפים להשאיר את הגנום הבסיסי המשעמם, אז מי צריך יוניטי עם אפקטים?
<nicoco> אני אתקין גם יוניטי ונראה על מה אתם מדברים
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, הוא אומר שהיוניטי לדסקטופ יהיה שונה מזה
<Rodensky> כרגע היוניטי זה לנטבוקים
<serfus> אבל גם את הנוכחי אפשר לנסות להתקין על מכונה וירטואלית
<Rodensky> אפשר כל דבר להתקין על מכונה וירטואלית :)
<serfus> בהחלט :)
<nicoco> :)
<serfus> nicoco, אתה מתקין בעברית?
<nicoco> no way
<nicoco> why?
<nicoco> ממשקים בעברית זה מכוער לא יעיל לא נוח ומלא בבאגים
<nicoco> RTL ארור
<Rodensky> פתאום קלטתי שבחיים שלי לא עבדתי עם מערכת בעברית
<Rodensky> יצא לי לעבוד עם כמה שפות, אבל אף פעם לא עברית
<Ddorda> nicoco: זה מלא בבאגים כי אף אחד לא מתקן, ודוברי אנגלית מעדיפים לטפל בבעיות שלהם קודם
<nicoco> גם
<nicoco> וגם כי הRTL מסבך הכל מאש
<nicoco> מראש*
<Rodensky> תארו לעצמכם שבמקום אנגלית, שפה שמית כלשהי הייתה לינגואה פרנקה
<Rodensky> נניח עברית
<serfus> אני זוכר שמישהו ביקש לשחזר באגים עם יוניטי בעברית אבל לא מוצא את זה עכשיו
<Rodensky> כל המחשב היו בעברית
<Rodensky> *המחשבים
<Rodensky> כל המכשירים היו ברירת מחדל בעברית
<Rodensky> ממשקים מימין לשמאל היו מובנים מאליו
<nicoco> :\
<serfus> מה זה היה נותן?
<Rodensky> הייתם מתכנתים בעברית
<Rodensky> עם אותיות עבריות
<nicoco> אוקיי, נכון
<Rodensky> כמו שהכל באנגלית ואתם לא מסוגלים לדמיין משהו אחר
<Rodensky> ככה תארו לעצמכם שהכל בעברית
<Rodensky> לפתח שפת תיכנות ומהדר ומערכת הפעלה שהכל בעברית זה פשוט שוס :)
<nicoco> אני מסכם שאם הכל היה בעברית לא הייתי מסוגל לחשוב על ממשקים אנגליים
<nicoco> מסכים
<nicoco> מצד שני לא זה המצב
<nicoco> ולכן אני ממש לא אוהב ממשקים בעברית
<Rodensky> כל-כך התרגלתי לזה, שגם הסלולרים שלי תמיד באנגלית
<Rodensky> ובסך הכל בסלולרים עשו עבודה די טובה בתרגומי מערכת, במיוחד נוקיה
<Rodensky> אבל זה מוזר לאללה לראות מערכת בעברית
<nicoco> אכן
<Rodensky> גם אם יהיה לה RTL מושלם
<Rodensky> זה מוזר!
<nicoco> כי את לא רגילה לז
<nicoco> ה
<nicoco> אני חושב שהכי נכון חשוף את עצמי לכמה שיותר אנגלית
<nicoco> ולכן כמעט כל הסביבה שלי באנגלית
<Rodensky> זה ברמה שבסלולרי שלי אחרי התקנה של מקלדת עברית, שמתי לב שהיישור הוא לשמאל רק אחרי שמישהו אחר דיבר על זה
<nicoco> תוכנות, כתוביות לסרטים, סרטים, וכולי
<Rodensky> זה הפריע לי רק אחרי שמישהו אחר העיר לגבי זה
<Rodensky> כי רק אז קלטתי את זה
<nicoco> לול
<nicoco> גם לי קורה שפתאום אני תופש את עצמי מעתיק משמאל לימין מהלוח או משהו
<nicoco> אולי זה קשור לזה שאני עובד עם כל מני תוכנות שהדיפולט שלהן הוא  LTR
<nicoco> או לפחות עבדתי
<nicoco> פוטושופ לדוגמא
<Rodensky> ד"ר חגית כהנא, מנהלת המרפאה לטיפול מיני ב"בלינסון": "האם לשרלילות יש זכות קיום?" [...] "אפשר לומר שהיא מטומטמת..."
<nicoco> ?
<Rodensky> חחחחח אני אוהבת אנשי מקצוע שיוצאים מכליהם
<nicoco> כמו איזה מדען ראשי אחד
<nicoco> לפני כמה זמן
<nicoco> מה שמו?
<Rodensky> ?
<Rodensky> גילית את אחד הדברים הכי מגעילים שיש
<Rodensky> ז"א, שנותן תחושה מגעילה
<serfus> גבי אביטל
<serfus> פיטרו אותו כבר
<Rodensky> יוצא לכם לאכול מלח לפעמים?
<nicoco> http://www.ynet.co.il/articles/0,7340,L-3964090,00.html
<nicoco> הנה
<Rodensky> לא כשהוא בתוך אוכל אלא מלח בפני עצמו
<nicoco> Rodensky, יוצא, למה?
<Rodensky> שימו אותו על הלשון, בחלק שממש גרון לכניסה לגרון
<Rodensky> זה עושה צמרמורת ותחושה של גועל לא נורמלי
<nicoco> הו, איכס
<nicoco> כן, מכיר את זה
<nicoco> אבל סתם למוסס מלח על הלשון זה נחמד מדי פעם
<Rodensky> כן אני כבר שעה יושבת על הגרם מלח הזה:)
<Rodensky> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2010/11/101104-electric-current-brains-math-science-health/?source=link_fb20101105brainmath
<nicoco> אה
<nicoco> כן
<nicoco> קראתי על זה היום
<nicoco> הייתה על זה כתבה בהארץ
<nicoco> זה אומר שאם אני מתחשמל הרבה בגלל שהחיבור שלי למחשב לא בטיחותי עושה אותי יותר חכם, מה?
<nicoco> ;p
<Rodensky> אמרתי לחבר שלי שאני אקנה לו קסדה מחוברת למצבר
<Rodensky> שילך איתה לבחינות
<nicoco> XD
<nicoco> http://www.daat.ac.il/daat/kitveyet/assia/hashpaat-2.htm
<Hoborg> Title:  השפעת העישון על מערכת הלב וכלי הדם  / ד"ר אפרים מלצר	
<nicoco> זאת כתבה מעניינת :)
<nicoco> או מאמר יותר נכון
<nicoco> ואני בדיוק לומד על  הלב וכל המערכת בביולוגיה
<nicoco> אז זה מסתדר לי יופי עם מה שאני לומד
<Rodensky> זהבי בשיחה עם פרופסור איתן פרידמן, מנהל היחידה האונקו-גנטית בתל השומר, לגבי כתבה שהתפרסמה בעיתון בלגי ולפיו מוצאו של היטלר יהודי אפריקאי: "אם הייתי קובע שמוצאו של היטלר מהקוף, זה היה נכון?" הפרופסור: "כן", זהבי: "אתה רואה? המחקרים שלי תמיד נכונים!"
<nicoco> XDDDDD
<nicoco> תני לינקים
<nicoco> את סתם זורקת משפטים מעולים לאוויר XD
<Rodensky> 103.fm
<Rodensky> באתר שלהם יש ארכיון של כל השדרנים/תוכניות
<Rodensky> תיכנס לארכיון של הפינה של זהבי&גזית
<Rodensky> יש להם כל יום חוץ מאשר ביום חמישי, פינה משותפת במעבר בין שתי התוכניות שלהם
<Rodensky> זה תמיד קורע מצחוק
<nicoco> can i get a link please? :O
<nicoco> שמן מדי מכדי לחפש בעצמו -->
<Rodensky> http://www.103.fm/archive/ArchiveMedia.aspx?frp6v10Vq=FK
<Hoborg> Title: 103FM - רדיו ללא הפסקה
<nicoco> תודה :)
<nicoco> אההה
<nicoco> גבי
<nicoco> היית אומרת גבי גזית
<nicoco> אני מכיר אותו אישית :)
<nicoco> למדתי ביסודי עם הבן שלו
<Rodensky> חח נחמד
<Rodensky> אני אוהבת את התוכנית שלו ואת של זהבי, ועכשיו סופסוף כשיש לי זמן אני אשכרה יכולה להאזין
<Rodensky> סופסוף ההזרמה עובדת! :)
<nicoco> :P
<Ddorda> זהבי סתם סתום מתלהם
<nicoco> גבי שחצן רציני
<Rodensky> על סמך מה אתה קובע את זה?
<liel> Shualdon: PING
<Rodensky> *מופנה לדור
<Shualdon> מה?...
<Ddorda> Rodensky: על סמך כמה תוכניות שלו ששמעתי במקרה
<Ddorda> כלומר, יכול להיות שהוא אדם מאוד נחמד, אבל לא אוהב את התוכנית שלו (או אותו כשדרן לצורך העניין)
<Rodensky> דור, כשאתה רואה תוכנית בטלוויזיה, אתה גם כן חושב שהדמויות על המסך זה השחקנים במציאות?
<Ddorda> Rodensky: ^
<Rodensky> התוכנית נקראת "זהבי עצבני", הוא צריך לצעוק ולהתעצבן מידי פעם, זה חלק מהעניין
<Rodensky> הוא מתלהם לפעמים, אבל הוא רחוק מלהיות סתום
<Rodensky> אתה מזכיר לי מורה שפעם אמרה לי שהיא לא שומעת את התוכנית של נתן זהבי כי הוא מקלל הרבה, אז שמעתי אותה איך היא יודעת אם היא לא מקשיבה לתוכנית שלו, אז היא אמרה שהיא שמעה אותו צועק
<Rodensky> ועל זה נאמר: "המדיום הוא המסר"
<liel> Shualdon: ערב טוב
<Rodensky> היא שמעה אותו צועק פעם אחת אז היא הניחה שהוא מקלל, ולכן היא לא שומעת אף פעם לא התוכנית שלו
<Shualdon> הי..
<Ddorda> Rodensky: בסדר, אבל ממה ששמעתי אותו עד עכשיו לא התחברתי לתכנית בכלל
<Rodensky> סבבה
<Rodensky> לגיטימי לחלוטין
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אני לא אמרתי שהוא מקלל, גם בקושי שמעתי אותו צועק
<nicoco> Shualdon, היי, מה נשמע?
<Rodensky> לא אמרתי שאמרת שהוא מקלל
<Ddorda> אני סתם לא אוהב את התכנית שלו כי הוא בעיקר מקשיב לאנשים ופחות מביע את דעתו
<Rodensky> התייחסתי לעניין ה"סתם סתום,
<Rodensky> "
<Ddorda> אז בדיוק הסברתי את הקטע של ״סתם סתום״
<Rodensky> אם אתה רוצה מישהו שלא מקשיב לאנשים אז בימי חמישי עו"ד שפטל מחליף אותו
<Rodensky> הבנאדם מעלה מאזינים רק בשביל לצעוק עליהם ולא לתת להם לדבר בכלל
<Ddorda> Rodensky: לא אמרתי שלא מקשיב בכלל
<Rodensky> חחח כן, אתה פשוט חייב לשמוע פעם אחת את התופעה הזו
<Ddorda> ברח לי השם של הצרפתי ההוא שעלה לארץ כי הוא גנב כספים או משהו כזה
<Rodensky> פלטו שרון?
<Ddorda> בדיוק
<Ddorda> שמעתי כמה תכניות אתו
<Ddorda> זה כ״כ מצחיק
<Ddorda> הביאו אותו רק בשביל הצחוקים נראה לי
<Ddorda> העלו אותו מול ערבי, נתנו לערבי איזה 20 שניות ככה להגיד ״שלום״ במבטא ערבי
<Ddorda> ואז הוא התחיל לצעוק עליו שצריך להעיף את כל הצרפתים לים
<Ddorda> אולי שלושת רבעי שעה
<Ddorda> כמעט בכיתי מצחוק
<Ddorda> את כל הערבים*
<Rodensky> חחח כן פלטו שרון אדיר ברדיו
<Ddorda> ״...אתם טרוריסיםה כולכםה״
<Rodensky> http://www.103.fm/programs/Media.aspx?ZrqvnVq=FEFIGF&c41t4nzVQ=EM
<Rodensky> "אתה כואב את כאבו של הלוף שעומד להשתחרר מצה"ל בדרגת סגן לוף"
<nicoco> אוי מגניב
<nicoco> יש לי מצלמה ישנה שמצאתי
<nicoco> מצלמת אינטרנט
<nicoco> וכבר מזמן אין לה דרייברים לווינדוס
<nicoco> כאן הכנסתי והיא פועלת
<nicoco> האפקטים של צ'יז מגניבים ברמות על :O
<Rodensky> למק יש תוכנה בדיוק כמו צ'יז אבל עם הרבה יותר אפקטים
<Rodensky> הלוואי שירחיבו את צ'יז :)
<nicoco> נשמע לא רע
<nicoco> איך קוראים לתוכנה הזאת?
<Rodensky> אין לי מושג, אין לי מק :)
<nicoco> :\
<nicoco> איך מסדרים בסקייפ את המצלמה?
<Rodensky> אממ.... settings...?
<nicoco> נקודה טובה
<Rodensky> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח ניקוקו קטע ענק בתוכנית של זהבי
<Rodensky> משהו אדיר
<Rodensky> http://www.103.fm/programs/Media.aspx?ZrqvnVq=FEFIFM&c41t4nzVQ=EM
<Rodensky> המאזין מתלונן שהעיתון לא מסנן את המודעות
<Rodensky> שיש כל מיני הודעות נוכלות
<Rodensky> אז זהבי אומר לו שלעורך יש אחריות מינמלית לסנן הודעות "דרושות ילדות לעבוד בזנות באפריקה" חחחחחחחחחחח
<Rodensky> וכל השאר אין בעיה :)
<nicoco> את אוהבת את נתן זהבי, מה?
<Rodensky> כן, הוא מצחיק לאללה (:
<Ddorda> avishai: כאן?
<avishai> אכן
<Ddorda> avishai: ניסיתי הרשמת דמה, אני לא מקבל את המייל
<Ddorda> גם לא בספאם
<avishai> ?
<avishai> אני אבדוק
<Ddorda> avishai: תודה רבה
<avishai> מה האימייל שנרשמת איתו?
<shimi810> הכנתי את הלוגו לפי ההערות (הוספתי את ה־ Il), הוכן גם בגימפ וגם באינסקייפ
<shimi810> http://i475.photobucket.com/albums/rr115/shimi810/logo-ubuntu-israel-new1.png
<shimi810> http://i475.photobucket.com/albums/rr115/shimi810/logo-ubuntu-israel-new2.png
<shimi810> תגובות...
<avishai> Ddorda, כאן?
<Rodensky> רגע
<Rodensky> טעיתי בחלון
<Rodensky> ×£)
<Rodensky> :)
<Rodensky> הלוגו עם הכחול פשוט מזעזע. הגוון של הכתום מזעזע בפני עצמו, אבל בלי הכחול הוא נראה נורמלי
<Rodensky> אולי במקום הכתום, לעשות כחול יפה?
<Rodensky> או שהכתום חובה?
<shimi810> הכתום חובה, מסמל את אובונטו
<Ddorda> avishai: כן, סליחה
<Rodensky> אוקיי אז לדעתי לוותר לוותר על הכחול, או לחילופין לעשות את הרעיון שעשית עם הכחול אבל שהדמויות יהיו בכחול וכתום ועוד משהו, בלי רקע
<Rodensky> בכל מקרה חייבים לשפר את הגוון של הכתום :|
<Rodensky> *כדאי לוותר
<Ddorda> shimi810: עפ״י מה הכתום מחויב?
<shimi810> לא חייב? צריך להיות תואמים לפחות ללוגו המקורי
<avishai> אגב, למה שלא נעלה את הלוגואים לאתר ואפשר יהיה להצביע שם לכל לוגו?
<Rodensky> אני מאוד אוהבת כתום, זה אחד הצבעים האהובים עלי, אבל הכחול פשוט לא מתאים שם
<Rodensky> רגע
<Rodensky> שתי הגרסאות האחרונות של אובונטו בכלל היו מאופיינות בסגול ולא בכתום כמו פעם
<Ddorda> avishai: כבר הייתה הצבעה אתמול האמת
<Rodensky> אז למה לא לנסות סגול?
<Rodensky> סגול וכחול
<Ddorda> אגב, קיבלתי עצה שנשמעת לי טוב, לקחת את הלוגו ולבקש פידבקים ממעצבים ידועים
<Rodensky> *בדמויות/מגן דוד
<avishai> כן, אבל אז אפשר לעשות הצבעה עליהם לאורך זמן
<avishai> עם השינויים והכל
<Rodensky> (ובלי הרקע, או שהסגול יהיה במקום הרקע)
<Rodensky> (ואז הסמל בפנים לבן)
<nicoco> הכחול מזעזע
<Rodensky> הוא נראה מזעזע עם הכתום הזה עליו
<nicoco> כן
<Rodensky> אם מעיפים אחד מהם, זה נראה הרבה יותר טוב
<nicoco> מה שאפשר לעשות זה להפוך את הכתום לכחול
<nicoco> ואת הכיתוב להשאיר בכתום
<nicoco> והאמצע לבן, כמו בלוגו הראשון
<Rodensky> הכיתוב לדעתי צריך להשאיר ככה
<nicoco> הכיתוב שישאר איך שהוא
<nicoco> אבל במקום לשבץ בסמל כחול
<nicoco> פשוט להפוך אותו לכחול
<nicoco> אני לא יודע איך זה נראה
<Rodensky> הסמל יפה בכתום, אבל לא בגוון הזה שנראה מקולקל
<nicoco> יכול להיות שזה לא נראה משהו
<Rodensky> ובטח שלא עם הכחול :|
<nicoco> אני דווקא אוהב את הגוון הזה של הכתום
<nicoco> אבל הכחול די מכסח אותו
<Rodensky> אולי להבהיר קצת את הכתום, לעשות אותו בגוון שבין זה לבין הכתום של אורנג'
<Rodensky> משהו כזה
<nicoco> shimi810, מותר לי את הקובץ עבודה בגימפ?
<shimi810> כן, אתה רוצה בלי הצבעים או עם הצבעים?
<nicoco> גם וגם, אם אפשר
<shimi810> אוקיי, אנסה לשלוח לך בפרטי
<nicoco> תודה
<shimi810> אממ.. לא ממש הולך בפרטי...
<nicoco> לא...
<nicoco> נסה פעם אחרונה
<nicoco> ניסיתי לסדר את ההגדרות
<shimi810> לא הולך
<nicoco> טוב, לא עובד
<nicoco> xdnicoco@gmail.com < my mail
<shimi810> נשלח
<nicoco> תודה :)
<nicoco> התקבל
<nicoco> הממ, הצביעה של הסמל לא משהו...
<nicoco> ננסה שיטה מהפכנית :)
<shimi810> כן הא, עברתי פיקסל פיקסל בנוסף לצביעה הבסיסית. מסתבר שזה די גרוע...
<nicoco> נוציא אלפא צ'אנל ונכין ממנו מברשת של מגן דוד עם עגולים
<nicoco> זה צריך לסדר את זה
<nicoco> :)
<nicoco> האלפא צ'אנל הזה זה דבר גאוני, אין לי מושג מה הייתי עושה בלעדיו
<nicoco> הו, מגניב
<nicoco> עדכנו את הגימפ עוד קצת
<shimi810> אבל תעשה את זה באיכות גבוהה, לא כזה קטן, אח"כ אי אפשר להגדיל אם רוצים כי הכל מפוקסל
<nicoco> תיקנו את הדרך העקומה של הדינאמיקות
<nicoco> דבר נכון לעשות :)
<Ddorda> shimi810: ממילא בסוף יהיה צריך להכין את זה מחדש ב־SVG
<shimi810> אני ייבאתי את התמונה ל־ SVG, אין לי מושג איך עושים את זה שם... אולי ירון יודע
<nicoco> עכשיו אני סתם עושה ניסויים על הצבעים
<nicoco> הרזולוציה לא צריכה לשנות
<nicoco> shimi810, Rodensky, http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/5985/logoubuntuisraelnew1.png
<nicoco> איך זה נראה לכם?
<nicoco> אולי להחליש קצת יותר את הכתום
<Rodensky> האמת שזה נראה טוב ככה
<Rodensky> מצא חן בעיני
<Rodensky> הייתי רק עושה את הצבעים ברורים יותר, זה נראה כאילו שיש משהו לבן מעליהם
<nicoco> כן, קצת הורדתי להם מהחוזק
<Rodensky> חוץ מזה הלוגו מצא חן בעיני
<nicoco> כשהם בולטים מדי זה לא יותר מדי יפה
<nicoco> איך שומרים בחירה?
<Rodensky> יש מצב שאתה עושה את הלוגו הזה עם צבעים טיפה יותר חזקים?
<Rodensky> ממש טיפה יותר
<nicoco> אין בעיה
<nicoco> רק אני צריך קודם לגלות איך שומרים בחירה בגימפ
<shimi810> מה שסימנת? נראה לי שלא קיים... צריך לחפש על זה
<nicoco> :\
<nicoco> צריך לעשות אפשרות כזאת
<nicoco> אולי יש פלוגאין
<nicoco> Rodensky, http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/5985/logoubuntuisraelnew1.png
<nicoco> ככה יותר טוב?
<shimi810> נראה לי שכם, למרות שבקושי מבחינים בשינוי. היה מעניין לראות אם הכתום היה יותר חזק
<shimi810> *שכן
<nicoco> כתום יותר חזק בדרך אליך
<Rodensky> אני אישית שמתי לב לשינוי
<Rodensky> וכתום חזק יותר זה רעיון טוב
<Rodensky> את הכחולים תשאיר ככה
<nicoco> הממ
<nicoco> כמה פילטרים עושים ל בעיות
<nicoco> לי*
<nicoco> שניה
<nicoco> http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/5985/logoubuntuisraelnew1.png
<nicoco> משהו כזה?
<shimi810> אני דווקא חשבתי על אותו הגוון המקורי
<Rodensky> יש מצב לחזק עוד טיפטיפה את הכתום?
<nicoco> כן, המקורי
<nicoco> שניה
<nicoco> ברר
<nicoco> עוד שניה
<shimi810> מצאתי וידיאו הדרכה של שמירת בחירה, מסתבר שזה (קיים) ופשוט: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkM4cld1mr8
<nicoco> די ברור שזה קיים
<nicoco> זאת פונקציה מאוד שימושית
<nicoco> השתמשתי בה כל הזמן בפוטושופ
<nicoco> אתם עדיין כאן אני מקווה
<nicoco> http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/5985/logoubuntuisraelnew1.png
<nicoco> ככה זה נראה עם הגוון המקורי
<nicoco> כלומר, כמו שהיה רק הפוך
<Rodensky> אוי
<Rodensky> זה נראה רע
<Rodensky> הכתום נראה חום כזה מוזר
<nicoco> כן
<nicoco> אני מסכים
<nicoco> כתום וכחול בכלל זה שילוב בעייתי
<nicoco> http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/5985/logoubuntuisraelnew1.png
<nicoco> אני חושב שזאת האופציה הכי טובה
<nicoco> אחרי ניסויים עם המון המון גוונים
<Rodensky> http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/5985/logoubuntuisraelnew1.png
<Rodensky> זה לא אותו אחד?
<Rodensky> אה לא
<Rodensky> החדש בהיר יותר בקצת
<Rodensky> החדש יותר טוב
<nicoco> זה אחד שכבר היה
<nicoco> בכל מקרה, לדעתי הוא הבחירה היותר נכונה
<nicoco> אבל אני מעדיף שיהיו כאן יותר אנשים כדי להסכים עם זה
<shimi810> נראה לי שהמקורי (בלי המילוי) יותר טוב. אגב, לא ממש מבחינים בכחול במה שהכנת...
<nicoco> http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/5985/logoubuntuisraelnew1.png
<nicoco> ככה זה נראה ביחד עם הכיתוב
<nicoco> shimi810,  מה זאת אומרת לא מבחינים בכחול?
<Rodensky> ניקוקו זהמצא חן בעיני
<Rodensky> שמים לב לכחול :)
<shimi810> אה, עכשיו זה שונה, באחת התמונות היה יותר דומה לסגול
<Rodensky> סגול (?!)
<nicoco> כשזה היה הצבע המקורי אולי
<shimi810> כן..
<Rodensky> בנים.... רואים ב16 צבעים...
<Rodensky> יש צבעים, אין גוונים
<Rodensky> :)
<shimi810> וכמה בנות רואות?
<Rodensky> 16 מיליון
<Rodensky> ×£)
<Rodensky> :)
<nicoco> יש בנות שרואות 8 צבעים
<Rodensky> יש בנות שרואות רק ירוק
<Rodensky> אבל לא חשוב
<Rodensky> טוב סיימתי את הפרוייקט היצירתי שלי
<Rodensky> אני זזה
<Rodensky> שיהיה לכם לילה טוב
<shimi810> להתראות
<shimi810> אז מה יותר יפה, זה http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/5985/logoubuntuisraelnew1.png או זה http://i475.photobucket.com/albums/rr115/shimi810/logo-ubuntu-israel-new1.png ? חוץ מתיקוני הריווח (איך ששמים לב לזה...)
<nicoco> khky
<nicoco> לילט
<nicoco> הראשון היה יותר יפה מההתחלה
<nicoco> אבל אתה רצית כחול :O
<nicoco> בכל מקרה, התיקוני רווח נחוצים
<nicoco> ומה שעשיתי זה סתם סקיצה של הגוונים
<nicoco> זה לא קשור לשום דבר
<nicoco> אם תרצה אני אעשה את זה שוב מחר בצורה קצת יותר טובה
<nicoco> אבל עכשיו אני פורש
<shimi810> הראשון יותר יפה, מה שהיה חסר זה רק ה־ Il בסוף
<shimi810> תוכל לשלוח לי את הקובץ?
<nicoco> כן
<nicoco> צירפתי את כל הקבצים שקשורים בעניין
<nicoco> ועבדתי שם די בבלאגן
<nicoco> בכל מקרה, לילה טוב
<shimi810> אוקיי. לילה טוב
<Ddorda> nicoco: לאן?
#ubuntu-il 2010-11-06
<Interruptus> חורבן
<nicoco> Ddorda, לשם
<Ddorda> [01:38] <nicoco> צירפתי את כל הקבצים שקשורים בעניין
<nicoco> כל הקבצים שיש לי על המחשב שקשורים בעניין
<nicoco> שזה 3 בסך הכל
<nicoco> למה?
<nicoco> Ddorda, למה?
<Ddorda> nicoco: מועלים לאן..?
<nicoco> למייל
<shimi810> למייל שלי יותר נכון
<nicoco> זאת עבודה די חוראנית
<nicoco> רק לבדוק גוונים
<nicoco> דרך אגב, מגן דוד זאת אחלה שיטה לחלק מעגל ל3
<nicoco> ועכשיו, מותר לי לישון? :O
<NewOne> j
<nady> בוקר
<nady> מי פה
<Interruptus> בוקרבוקר
<avishai> Ddorda, כאן?
<Ddorda> avishai: עכשיו כן
<liel> Shualdon: בוקר טוב
<liel> Ddorda: גם לך
<Ddorda> liel: גם לך :)
<liel> Ddorda: בנוגע לסוגייה שהצבת בנוגע להובורג, ערכתי מדידות וההאטה היא מקסימום באלפית השנייה
<liel> Ddorda: ובנוסף, גם הבוט הצרפתי עושה את זה אז לא נראה לי שזה יהווה בעיה מיוחדת
<Ddorda> liel: זה שהבוט הצרפתי עושה משהו זה לא אומר כלום
<Ddorda> האטה באלפית השנייה פה, אלפית השנייה שם
<Ddorda> והבוט יהיה איטי יותר בזכות כל הדברים האלה
<liel> Ddorda: זה אומר שההאטה היא זניחה
<Ddorda> אני לא חושב שיש דבר כזה ״האטה זניחה״
<liel> Ddorda: אוקיי, נראה
<liel> Ddorda: אם המעבר דרך מחלקות ביניים יאט משמעותית את הובורג, נוריד אותו
<Ddorda> liel: גם בזמן בניית הקוד אני זוכר כל הזמן שאמרת על דברים שההאטה ממש זניחה, שזה שום דבר
<Ddorda> אז לאט לאט עוד דברים כאלה מתווספים ובסוףהבוט איטי
<liel> Ddorda: אחכה ששועלדון יתחבר ואשאל גם אותו לגבי העניין
<liel> Ddorda: בסדר, סידרתי את זה כך שיפעל ללא מחלקות ביניים
<Ddorda> liel: דיברת עם שועלדון?
<liel> Ddorda: לא, שאלתי את ירון ומבחינתו זה די הגיוני, במיוחד כשמדובר בפונקציות קריטיות
<moshe_> Ddorda, עשיתי את המדריך החדש שלך להתקנת LAMP ומשום מה ה-PHP לא עובד לי, יש רעיון איך לתקן את זה?
<Ddorda> דווקא ה־php לא עובד?
<moshe_> או לחילופין לאן זה מתקין את השרת עצמו (אני חושד שזה לא ל-var/www)
<Ddorda> כן לשם
<moshe_> כן, כשאני מכניס את הקובץ עם השורה שכתבת לבדיקה לא רואים את זה
<moshe_> הוא בכלל לא מוצא את הקובץ
<Ddorda> סימן ש־apache לא מותקן טוב לדעתי
<moshe_> איך אני יכול לבדוק/לתקן?
<liel> Ddorda: עוד שאלה
<Ddorda> moshe_: תסתכל בלוגים של אפצ׳י
<Ddorda> liel: ?
<moshe_> Ddorda, איפה אני מוצא אותם?
<liel> Ddorda: האם כדאי בגרסה הזו לתת ססמה לניהול או עדיין להסתמך על ניקסרב?
<Ddorda> moshe_: locate apache |grep log
<Ddorda> liel: nickserv
<moshe_> אגב, אם הוא לא מוצא את הקובץ צריך לעשות משהו לפני שבודקים שוב?
<avishai> moshe_, צריך עזרה עדיין?
<moshe_> כן, אבל אני עושה משהו אחר כרגע
<moshe_> avishai, עדיין פה?
<avishai> כן
<moshe_> הבעיה היא שלאחר התקנת LAMP אני לא מצליח לגרום ל-PHP לעבוד כמו שצריך, כשאני עושה את המדריך של דור כדי לבדוק את ה-PHP הוא נותן לעשות קובץ עם שורה שמראה טבלה של PHP וזה לא עובד לי
<moshe_> הוא כל הזמן אומר שהוא לא מוצא את הקובץ למרות שהוא במקום הנכון
<avishai> התקנת lamp  ע"י apt-get install?
<avishai> apt-get install lamp?
<moshe_> לא, ע"י הפקודה sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<avishai> אוקיי
<avishai> איפה שמת את הקובץ?
<moshe_> בתיקית /var/www
<avishai> אוקיי
<moshe_> כשה-/ כמובן בהתחלה
<avishai> קודם כל, בו נריץ את הפקודות הבאות
<avishai> sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<avishai> sudo a2enmod php5
<avishai> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<moshe_> שניהם כבר מותקנים, עדיין לאתחל את אפאצ'י?
<avishai> כן
<moshe_> בוצע
<moshe_> אגב, הפיירפוקס פתוח, זה משנה?
<avishai> לא
<avishai> יפה
<avishai> נסה שוב
<moshe_> לא עזר, אגב, הוא אומר שהוא לא מוצא את הקובץ כל הזמן
<moshe_> השגיאה שיוצאת לי בדפדפן היא Not Found
<moshe_> The requested URL /test.php was not found on this server.
<moshe_> Apache/2.2.16 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80
<avishai> tail /var/log/apache2/error_log
<moshe_> אין קובץ כזה...
<moshe_> אוקי, משהו מוזר, וידאתי עכשיו ויש את הקובץ, אתה צריך את השורה האחרונה?
<moshe_> שם הקובץ אצלי הוא error.log
<moshe_> השורה האחרונה היא [Sat Nov 06 13:09:55 2010] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] script '/var/www/test.php' not found or unable to stat
<avishai> ls -lh /var/www/*.php
<moshe> אני אחזור על מה שאמרתי כי כנראה לא ראית את זה
<moshe> השורה האחרונה היא [Sat Nov 06 13:09:55 2010] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] script '/var/www/test.php' not found or unable to stat
<moshe> שם הקובץ אצלי הוא error.log במיקום שאמרת
<moshe> קיבלת?
<someone235> תגידו, איך אני יכול לראות איזה תוכנה משתמשת באיזה סוקט?
<avishai> netstat -pn
<avishai> lsof -Pn --inet
<avishai> moshe, ראיתי, הטעות אצלי
<avishai> תעשה ls
<moshe> איפה?
<avishai> ls 0l /var/www/
<avishai> ls -l /var/www
<moshe> התוצאה היא index.html  mysite  stds9.html  ﻿test.php
<moshe> זה כולל תיקיה שהוספתי וקובץ כדי לבדוק
<moshe> התיקיה היא mysite והקובץ הוא stds9.html כל זה אחרי שהחלה הבעיה, הם עובדים כמו שצריך פרט כנראה לבעית הרשאות (נתתי הרשאות לקובץ PHP וזה עדיין לא עובד)
<avishai> איזה הרשאות יש לtest.php
<avishai> ומה הdocumentroot שמוגדר לאפאצ'י?
<avishai> (אתה יכול לבדוק בקובץ /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default)
<moshe> ההרשאות של הקובץ הן 755
<avishai> אהם, לא צריך הרשאות ריצה
<avishai> מה הdocumentroot?
<moshe> DocumentRoot /var/www
<avishai> servername?
<someone235> avishai, 10x
<moshe> איפה הסרבר ניים?
<moshe> אני לא רואה אותו בקובץ
<avishai> באותו קובץ
<avishai> אם אין אז יש ברירת מחדל
<avishai> בכל אופן
<moshe> יש סרבראדמין
<avishai> יהיה יותר מהיר לעבוד על הקונסולה שלך
<avishai> אפשר להתחבר אליך עם SSH?.
<moshe> דקה, אני מאפשר את זה
<Ddorda> avishai: לא יאמן, פשוט קורה לכולם :P
<avishai> מה קורה לכולם?
<moshe> אוקי, הגדרתי את הראוטר
<avishai> מה הIP?
<Ddorda> avishai: הקטע עם LAMP
<Ddorda> serfus: היי
<serfus> אהלן דור
<serfus> מה הולך?
<Ddorda> serfus: הכל מעולחלה
<Ddorda> אני זז בדיוק לאכול, נדבר בשמחות :)
<serfus> גם אני הולך עכשיו
<someone235> למישהו פה גם יש את הבעיה שאי אפשר להשתמש במשתנה המערכת ~ בשדה GO TO ב-NAUTILUS?
<someone235> (מ"ה 10.10)
<pazsela> מישהו כאן יודע מה הפקודה שמוחקת את WINE ןמתקינה אותה?
<pazsela> (פקודות נפרדות)
<Rodensky> למה לא למחוק ולהתקין מחדש דרך המאגר?
<pazsela> אני יודעת אבל שאני מנסה להתקין בו משהו (בויין) אז זה כותב לי הודעת שגיאה ניסיתי  למחוק ולהתקין דרך המאגר אך חזרה הודעת השגיאה
<pazsela> אני רוצה למחוק את הWIN ולהתקין את הWINE הישן כי רק הוא עובד לי
<pazsela> מה לעשות?
<pazsela> ?
<shimi810> נסי דרך סינפטיק לחפש את החבילה, לסמן אותה, ולבדוק באילוץ גרסה אם קיימת הגרסה הקודמת, אם כן, שנמכי אליה
<shimi810> pazsela: ^
<pazsela> לא הבנתי
<pazsela> דבר ראשון איך אני מוחקת את הWINE
<shimi810> נסי גם דרך סינפטיק, הסרה מוחלטת
<pazsela> אוקי
<pazsela> וכדי להתקין מה הפקודה?
<shimi810> sudo apt-get install wine. אבל זה יתקין את אותה הגרסה, אמרתי, צריך לאלץ להתקין גרסה קודמת מסינפטיק.
<pazsela> אבל אני לא יודעת מהי
<shimi810> פשוט חפשי את wine בסינפטיק, ובתפריט חבילה-> אילוץ גרסה, תורידי לגרסה קודמת. לא ממש צריכים לדעת איזה גרסה, הקודם עבד אז לזה מחזירים...
<pazsela> עשיתי את זה עכשיו אבל הגירסא לא נמצאת שם ההודעת שגיאה כותבת- The file '/home/pazsela/וידאו/SoftonicDownloader_for_ap-tuner.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<shimi810> זה קובץ התקנה?
<shimi810> כי אם זה רק הרצת תוכנה מתוך קובץ, זה לא יפעל
<pazsela> זה קובץ התקנה שאמור לעבוד בלינוקס בעבר התנתי אותו בWINE הישן
<shimi810> על איזו הפצה את?
<shimi810> אה, הגרסה
<pazsela> 10.10
<shimi810> נסי להתקין את החבילה הזו: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/wine1.0 קודם להסיר את ההתקנה הקיימת. לוחצים בסוף הדף ל- 32 או 64 ביט
<Hoborg> Title: Ubuntu -- Error
<pazsela> אוקי
<pazsela> מאיפה אני מורידה שם?
<shimi810> מלמטה, בוחרים amd64 או i386. איזה מעבד יש לך?
<pazsela> לא יודעת נגיד שהורדתי סקיפ אז היה לי או 64BIT או 32 BIT וה32BIT עבד לי זה זה?
<shimi810> אז תורידי לפי מה שעבד. את יכולה גם להוריד את שניהם, מקסימום תקבלי אזהרה ולא תוכלי להתקין
<pazsela> נכנסתי לשניהם מה לעשות?
<shimi810> ללחוץ על אחד הקישורים להורדת החבילה, אני תמיד מוריד מהראשון
<pazsela> אין לי כזה
<pazsela> מצאתי
<pazsela> זה מוריד
<nady> שבוע טוב
<shimi810> שבוע מצויין
<nady> יש לך אובנטו
<shimi810> אם בתור שאלה, אז כן
<nady> זה עולה יש או שיש כתוביות כל הזמן
<shimi810> יש כמה כתוביות, אבל עולה תוך כמה שניות
<nady> בהתקנה צריך לעשות משהו מיוחד
<shimi810> לא, התקנה רגילה. יש לך בעיה בהפעלה? מה אלו כל החידות האלה... :)
<pazsela> שוב אותה הודעת שגיאה
<shimi810> זה התקין?
<shimi810> את wine
<pazsela> כן
<pazsela> זה נהיה ככה מאז השדרוג ל10.10
<H3r0> איזה בעיה?<
<shimi810> אממ.. נסי גם את זה: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/wine1.2 שוב, עם הסרת ההתקנה הקודמת
<Hoborg> Title: Ubuntu -- Error
<shimi810> זו תוכנה שלא עובדת לה על wine בגרסה החדשה, כאשר עבד לה על הגרסה הקודמת
<pazsela> זו לו תוכנה ספציפית זה כל התוכנות
<New0> Ddorda ??
<New0> moshe ?
<New0> שבוע טוב לכולם :)
<shimi810> יש בזה משהו... זה קרה עם עוד תוכנות, אם אני זוכר נכון
<shimi810> שבוע מצויין
<New0> תודה :)
<shimi810> Ddorda: ואם תראה את ההודעה, הוסף לאתר את מאשרי התוכן...
<shimi810> pazsela: ניסית להתקין כבר?
<Ddorda> shimi810: תזכיר לי מי נבחר?
<Ddorda> shimi810: אם תשלךח לי בהודעה פרטית אפילו עדיף ;)
<New0> Ddorda שבוע טוב מה נשמע ? :) מה בסוף ?
<New0> עם ההוראות, והמדריך ההוא
<Ddorda> New0: אני עובד על זה, עוד לא סיימתי אבל אני לא נמצא ממש. סליחה שלא שיתפתי אתכם פשוט או שעבדתי על זה או שלא הייתי כאן
<Ddorda> New0: הוא כבר כמעט מוכן, רוצה שאני אשלח לך עותק?
<New0> בשימחה
<New0> ואגב אמרת שאתה צריך את זה עד יום ראשון לכן אני כל הזמן שואל אותך
<Ddorda> New0: מצוין, תודה רבה
<Ddorda> כבר סיימתי בערך חצי
<Ddorda> אני אסיים את זה לגמרי יותר מאוחר
<New0> אוקי
<Ddorda> New0: תזכיר לי את הכתובת?
<New0>  איזה כתובת ?
<Ddorda> New0: מייל
<New0> שלי ?
<Ddorda> כן..
<New0> באיזו תוכנה אני יכול לפתוח את זה ?
<shimi810> אני מקווה שהמדריך גם יפורסם ב־ PDF לכשייצא (והנה רעיון טוב לשלב אותו בהתקנה, או בתיקיית הדוגמאות)
<shimi810> BRB
<New0> שאלה: לפני הדסקטופ של אובונטו, אם אני נכנס ברקוברי מוד, איך זה נקרא ?
<New0> אפשר לכתוב שם כמו בטרמינל, אבל זכור לי שזה לא , השאלה מה זה ?
<pazsela> shimi810 זה מתקין משהו אחרי שזה גם התקין
<pazsela> ניסיתי את זה פעם ולא עבד
<shimi810> אוקיי, ננסה את זה: הוספת המאגר ועדכון התוכנה ממנו http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<shimi810> תסתדרי לבד כן? זה מדריך ויזואלי עם תמונות מסך
<shimi810> pazsela: ^
<New0> תגידו אתם יודעים ?
<pazsela> shimi810 נקווה
<pazsela> עשיתי את השלב הראשון היום לפני שביקתי ממכם עזרה ברענון כדי שזה יאתחל את זה אז זה רשם לי שגיאה
<shimi810> טוב... אין לי עוד רעיונות, מצטער. לא מצאתי גם באינטרנט על הבעיה. כנראה זה שבר המון דברים, דבר שלפעמים קורה בתוכנות מסויימות..
<moshe> New0, חיפשת אותי
<New0> כן
<New0> דור אמר שהוא כבר כמעט מסיים עם מה שהוא היה אמור לעשות
<avi1333> מה קורה איך עברה השבת?
<moshe> אז?
<New0> אתה יודע משהו לגבי זה ?
<New0> אבי שבת עברה טוב :)
<moshe> אני לא יודע, אבל אם הוא עדיין צריך עזרה שיגיד:)
<New0> האם כרגע אתה מעורב ?
<moshe> השבת עברה בסדר
<New0> אה אוקי, אגב גם אני לא יודע כלום על זה
<avi1333> גם אצלי:)
<New0> הוא כרגע שלח לי איממייל
<New0> אבל אני לא מצליח לפתוח את זה
<New0> את הקובץ,לא את האימייל
<moshe> איזה קובץ זה
<moshe> ?
<New0> זה מה שאני לא יודע
<avi1333> תגידו איזה עוד שולחן עבודה קל יותר מגנום יש?חוץ מפלאקסבוקס
<New0> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/readers-choice-awards-2010
<Hoborg> Title: Readers Choice Awards 2010 | Linux Journal
<New0> כל מה שרצית לדעת על תוכנות באובונטו
<avi1333> :) סבבה
<moshe> אבי, אתה מחפש באובונטו או בכלל?
<avi1333> אובנטו
<moshe> יש לפחות 2 באובונטו שמופצים בגרסה רשמית LXDE ו-XFCE
<avi1333> והם קלים יותר מגנום?
<moshe> כן
<avi1333> סבבה:)אני יחפש עליהם מידע ...תודה אחי
<Rodensky> היה נדמה לי לרגע שכתבת KDE, לא הבנתי מה נפל עליך :)
<avi1333> חחח kde כבד יותר לא?
<moshe> אמנם אני רוצה לנסות את זה, אבל לא בתור ממשק קליל:)
<moshe> בהחלט
<Rodensky> כן, KDE כבד
<avi1333> חחחח סבבה
<Rodensky> אני לא יודעת אם יותר מגנום, לא עבדתי איתו כל-כך
<avi1333> גנום גם די כבד
<avi1333> ד"א הcario-dock לוקח הרבה משאבים?
<Rodensky> האמת לא אכפת לי כמה זה "כבד", הרי ממילא אני לא מריצה את זה על מחשב חלש אלא על מחשב שמסוגל לשאת את זה מצוין
<Rodensky> קאירו דוק בפני עצמו הוא לא נורא, אבל צריך בשבילו קומיז
<Rodensky> *קומפיז
<Rodensky> וקומפיז זה כבר קצת כבד
<avi1333> אה סבבה
<New0> משה קיבלת ?
<New0> moshe שלחתי לך אימייל
<moshe> אני חושב שקיבלתי, אני בודק
<New0> אוקי
<moshe> על איזה קובץ אתה מדבר?
<moshe> אין שם קובץ...
<New0> יש שם קובץ מצורף
<avi1333> LXDE נראה ממש טוב
<nicoco> לא יודע, אני לא אהבתי אותו ממש
<avi1333> לפי התמונות הוא נראהנחמד...אבל אני צריך לנסות כדי באמת לדעת איך הוא
<avi1333> אתה אומר הוא לא משהו?
<moshe> אני לא קיבלתי שום קובץ, תבדוק במיילים שנשלחו, אולי זה לא העביר את הקובץ
<New0> נכון
<New0> אני ישלח שוב
<New0> moshe ועכשיו <?
<Rodensky> תגידו
<moshe> בודק
<Rodensky> בתור צייר
<New0> אוקי
<Rodensky> איך krita?
<New0> מעולם לא היה לי התנסות
<nicoco> נסי ותגידי לי :)
<nicoco> טוב, בואו ננסה את הפלאקסבוקס הזה
<Rodensky> אבל זה לא לkde?
<Rodensky> או שאפשר לעבוד איתו גם על גנום?
<avi1333> גם אני הולך לכיוון הפלאקבוקס
<avi1333> למרות שכמעט ואין לו תפריטים הכול זה קיצורי דרך
<moshe> New0, אצלי זה נפתח חלק, צריך לפתוח את זה עם אופן אופיס
<avi1333> הוא לא נראה טוב מבחינה גרפית
<avi1333> רודנסקי את יכול להשתמש גם בgimp היא מאוד פשוטה
<someone235> היי, התקנתי את התוכנה VIRTUALBOX מקובץ DEB. אני רוצה להסיר אותה באופן מלא (כמו COMplete removal ב-SYNATPIC). איך אני עושה את זה?
<Rodensky> ניסיתי גימפ, היא דומה מידי לפוטושופ וכאלה עבורי
<Rodensky> אני צריכה משהו שקרוב יותר לצייר של ווינדוס בפשטות שלו, מאשר מאשר שקרוב לפוטושופ
<erezson> ערב זך
<avi1333> אה הבנתי....
<someone235> anyone?
<avi1333> עאב טוב גם לך
<Rodensky> ערב צח וערב רך ושוב אתם איתנו בחלסטרה של ז'וז'ו
<avi1333> :D
<erezson> לא ידעתי שהצ'ט כל כך פעיל
<New0> moshe הקובץ הזה של איזו תוכנה הוא שייך ?
<moshe> אופן אופיס
<New0> זה פשוט דור שלח לי
<New0> אבל עם איזו תוכנה של OO ?
<moshe> writet
<moshe> writer*
<New0> אוקי
<New0> יש מצב שעם WORD הוא יפתח
<moshe> רק של 2007 עם SP1 וגם לא בטוח, אני לא יודע כמה טוב זה תומך
<avi1333> וורד יודע לפתוח גם odt ...
<Rodensky> ואיך אינקסקייפ?
<nicoco> הוא אמנם קליל
<nicoco> אבל אני יותר מדי אוהב אפקטים וגרפיקה משוכללת
<Rodensky> עם אופן אופיס אפשר לפתוח קבצי x של אופיס 2007 אבל הוא פשוט יוריד חלק מהאפקטים
<avi1333> חחחח אז לא כדאי?
<nicoco> התכוונתי לפלאשבוקס, לא לאינסקייפ
<New0> אוקי
<avi1333> אני אוהב קלות פחות אכפת לי גרפיקה
<nicoco> אפשר גם להתקין אופיס דרך ווין אם רוצים
<New0> טוב בכל מקרה אין לי את זה
<New0> :)
<Rodensky> הבעיה שלפעמים חוסר התאימות הוא כזה שנניח אם יש לך מצגת, אז מילא שהיא לא נראית טוב, אבל פתאום הפונטים בגדלים לא נכונים וזה נראה מבולגן
<New0> אני עדיין עם WIN
<Rodensky> הטקסטים פתאום עוברים את גבולות השקף בהרבה
<New0> למרות שאני יודע שאפשר OO על IWN
<Rodensky> דברים כאלה מציקים
<Rodensky> אופיס על וויין זה סיפור מהתחת, באמת
<nicoco> Rodensky, אני מסכים שהמעבר עקום למדי, אבל באשמת מי את חושבת שזה ככה?
<Rodensky> ניסיתי וזה פשוט סיפור מהתחת
<moshe> New0, אתה על הלינוקס?
<Rodensky> ניקוקו ברור שזה לא באשמת הכותבים של אופן אופיס, אני לא מאשימה אותם, אבל זה המצב
<moshe> תתקין את אופן אופיס, יש את זה גם לחלונות:)
<avi1333> כן אני ביגלל זה מריץ מערכת וירטואלית שעליה אקספי עם אופיס
<New0> משה סבבה
<Rodensky> כשאני צריכה להגיש עבודה שיראו אותה בפקולטה אז אני עושה אותה עם אופן אופיס ואז פשוט מייצאת לpdf
<Rodensky> שזה בהנחה שאני לא חייבת מצגת וכאלה
<moshe> Rodensky, מה את לא אוהבת באופן אופיס? הבעיות תאימות עם אופיס?
<avi1333> טוב אני עכשיו יבדוק את הxfce,אתם בטוחים שהיא קלה יותר מגנום באופן מורגש?
<moshe> אבי, לא יודע אם באופן מורגש, אבל זה קליל יותר
<avi1333> אוקיי אני יבדוק את זה
<Rodensky> משה - הבעיית תאימות היא שולית, כי לצרכים שלי מספיק הייצוא לpdf שזה יתרון אדיר על אופיס. אני אישית מעדיפה אופיס בעיקר בגלל 2007
<Rodensky> הריבון גאוני
<avi1333> אני לא חייב את זה אבל אני אוהב שהמחשב שלי משתמש בכמה שפחות כוח עיבוד:D
<Rodensky> ריבוי הכפתורים המיותרים בסרגלים של אופן אופיס הוא חיסרון גדול לעומת הריבון של אופיס 2007
<avi1333> כך אני יכול להפעיל יותר דברים במקביל מבלי לגרום למעבד לרתוח
<avi1333> רודנסקי אנימסכים איתך בנושא
<moshe> אין לי הרבה ניסיון באופיס 2007 אבל הוא ממש לא נוח, ואני בטוח שאפשר להפוך את אופן אופיס ליפה ולהוריד לפחות חלק מהכפתורים (בכל זאת קוד פתוח, לא?)
<avi1333> רגע אז מה הפקודה? apt-get...?
<Rodensky> משה - למה שאני אטרח לעשות את זה כשיש לי 2007 מוכן לעבודה?
<avi1333> מה השם המלא של השולחן עבודה?
<Rodensky> אופיס 2007 נוח בטירוף. כמעט כל האנשים שאני מכירה שמתלוננים עליו זה אנשים שכל מה שמפריע זה המעבר למשהו חדש ולא מוכר, זה הכל
<moshe> אבי, אתה יכול להתקין את xubuntu-desktop
<Rodensky> גם לי בהתחלה הציק המעבר, זה באמת לא נוח בהתחלה כי לוקח קצת זמן להתרגל
<Rodensky> אבל לעבור מ2003 ל2007 זה כמו לעבור מווינדוס לאובונטו - כשמתרגלים מגלים שזה הרבה יותר טוב
<avi1333> משה הוא קל יותר מגנום?
<moshe> Rodensky, במה זה יותר טוב?
<moshe> אבי, כן
<Rodensky> משה אמרתי לך - הממשק של הריבון
<Rodensky> זה בעצם ההבדל הגדול
<avi1333> סבבה אחי אני יבדוק אותו תודה:),ואני יכול להתקין אותו במקביל לגנום נכון?
<nicoco> Rodensky, ההשוואה מפגרת
<Rodensky> למה מפגרת?
<moshe> אבי, כן
<nicoco> זה ממש לא אותו דבר
<avi1333> סבבנה אני מתקין תודה:)
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, אני לא מבינה אות
<Rodensky> ך
<moshe> Rodensky, אם זה הריבון אז זה ממש ענין של טעם ולא של איכות, הרי יש את אותן הפונקציות גם באופן אופיס בצורה שונה למה שזה ישנה הרבה?
<nicoco> אופיס 2007 ממש לא אינטואיטיבית לאנשים שעוברים אליה מ2003
<Rodensky> ניקוקו - זה מה שאמרתי....
<nicoco> אל אובונטו אפשר להתרגל בפחות משניה
<moshe> nicoco, גם לכל מי שעובר ממשהו אחר
<nicoco> תיקון, אפילו לא צריך להתרגל
<nicoco> זה בא בטבעיות מההתחלה
<Rodensky> ניקוקו - לרוב האנשים לוקח זמן להתרגל, ולפעמים אפילו הרבה
<avi1333>  apt-gat xubuntu-desktop רושם פקודה לא קיימת:S
<Rodensky> בני אדם באופן כללי מגיבים קשה לשינויים
<Rodensky> משה - ההבדל הוא בממשק הגרפי שמסודר בצורה אחרת וזה עושה הבדל ענק בעבודה
<moshe> avi1333, הפקודה היא apt-get
<moshe> כתבת את זה עם A
<avi1333> אה אופס חחחח
<New0> avi: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Rodensky> ל2003 אין שום יתרון על פני אופן אופיס כי זה אותה גברת בשינוי אדרת ברמת האופציות והממשק
<Rodensky> היתרון הגדול של 2007 זה לא שהם הוסיפו אפקטים יותר יפים ודברים כאלה שלא רלוונטים עבורי אלא הממשק הגרפי
<avi1333> סבבה אני מתקין תודה:)
<nicoco>  אפשר להגיד אותו הדבר על מעבר מXP ל7
<moshe> אבל זה הענין, הממשק הגרפי זה מה אתה מעדיף, הרי יש אנשים שונים שצריכים יכולות וכפתורים שונים בממשק שלהם, לך זה מתאים, לאחרים זה הרבה פחות נוח
<Rodensky> נכון
<Rodensky> ניקוקו - זה בדיוק אותו דבר
<Rodensky> משה - המעבר פחות נוח לאנשים כי צריך להתרגל למשהו חדש, לא בגלל שהריבון לא טוב
<nicoco> הם סתם תקעו את הX בפורמט החד
<nicoco> ש
<Rodensky> זה לא סתם
<New0> אגב אני יודה לכם אם תעשו קצת space בין מילים באגלית לעברית :)
<Rodensky> זה פורמט שונה ונפחי הקבצים שלו קטנים יותר
<New0> זה יותר קריא :)
<nicoco> זה התירוץ
<Rodensky> ה x פשוט מאפשר להבדל בין שני הפורמטים
<nicoco> הסיבה זה שהם רצו לדפוק תוכנות כמו אופן אופיס
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, זה לא משנה מה הסיבה - משנה מה התוצאה
<nicoco> וגם להכריח את רוב האנשים לעבור
<Rodensky> ובמבחן התוצאה - זה פורמט מוצלח
<avi1333> הסיבה זה שאנשים יעברו לאופיס החדש כי אחרת לא יוכלו לפתוח קבצים כאלה
<moshe> בדקת בהשוואה לפורמט של אופן אופיס? זה קטן יותר בהשוואה ל-2003 בוודאות (לא בדקתי בהשוואה ל-2007)
<nicoco> ^
<moshe> אלא אם יש להם אופן אופיס
<nicoco> יש להם docx
<Rodensky> משה, בדקתי את הנפח בהשוואה בין 2003 ל2007 ולא בין אופיס לאופן אופיס
<moshe> אופן אופיס יודע לפתוח את הקבצים האלה (בניגוד לאופיס ישן:))
<Rodensky> אופן אופיס יודעת לפתוח אותם אבל בגלל בעיות תאימות, יהיו בעיות בהצגה של הקובץ
<New0> אין השוואה
<moshe> אני מבין את זה, לכן אני אומר מעניין לבדוק
<New0> אין חצי משקל
<nicoco> Rodensky, הוא אמנם יותר מוצלח, אבל הוא מיותר
<New0> *זה חצי משקל
<Rodensky> במצגות זה יתבטא בגרפיקה שפתאום מסתירה תוכן כי הגודל והעיצוב לא במקום
<Rodensky> בפונטים שמשנים גודל בצורה דרסטית ופתאום גולשים הרבה מעבר לשקופית
<moshe> ניקוקו, זה לא מיותר, אם זה יותר טוב אז זה עדיף, רק חבל שהם לא מאפשרים לגרסאות ישנות יותר לפתוח את זה
<nicoco> בטח שבהתפתחות של הטכנולוגיה בדיסקים הקשיחים
<New0> בין doc, and docx
<Rodensky> ניקוקו - עזוב אותך מדיסקים קשיחים. אנחנו בפקולטה מטעמי ניידות עובדים עם דוקים שעוברים בין ידיים ומחשבים
<Rodensky> אז אנשים משתמשים בדיסק און קי של ג'יגה כי זה זול וכי זה מה שהם קנו בזמנו כשהם היו צריכים אחד
<Rodensky> וכשבנאדם רוצה להעתיק כמה הרצאות
<Rodensky> אז יש לנפח הקטן הזה משמעות גדולה
<nicoco> בשביל זה יש את ההמצאה הגאונית: האינטרנט
<Rodensky> המרצה לא יישב לשלוח לכל סטודנט את ההרצאות
<nicoco> ולפי מה שהבנתי בארצכם הוא מספיק מפותח כדי שהמהירות תהיה פחות או יותר שווה להעתקה מדיסק און קי
<moshe> לא תמיד יש גישה, מניסיון, גם אני סטודנט וכרגע יש בעיה אצלנו לפחות של כתובות IP לחיבורים אלחוטיים
<Rodensky> ניקוקו
<Rodensky> זה חומרים של כמה ג'יגות
<Rodensky> המרצה לא יישב בזמנו הפנוי לשלוח לסטודנטים חומרים
<Rodensky> בסיום ההרצאה הוא נותן לאנשים להעתיק את החומרים מהמחשב שלו
<nicoco> למה לשלוח לסטודנטים חומרים?
<nicoco> כאילו
<moshe> למה לא לשים אתר עם החומרים?
<nicoco> יש דבר שנקרא שרת
<avi1333> משה ברוב  המכללות זה כך
<Rodensky> יש דבר כזה
<Rodensky> אבל
<nicoco> אני מניח שיש לפקולטה מספיק תקציב כדי לקנות אחד
<Rodensky> כן לפקולטה יש אתר שאמורים לעלות אליו שאנשים יוכלו להוריד
<Rodensky> בפועל זה לא קורה
<nicoco> בבקשה, זה הפתרון
<moshe> אם כבר לאוני'. עושים את זה לכל האוני' ואז זה גם יותר זול פר פקולטה
<Rodensky> הפתרון הזה לא תלוי בנו
<nicoco> אז שיהיה סטודנט אחד שיהיה אחראי על להעלות את זה בשביל כל הכיתה
<moshe> זה הפיתרון הקל יותר לכולם, זה שלא מבצעים אותו זה סיפור אחר...
<Rodensky> זה לא מבוצע מכל מיני סיבות טכניות וכלכליות, מה גם שלא לכל הסטודנטים יש אינטרנט בכלל
<Rodensky> אז אנחנו מעלים חומרים לקבוצה משלנו שפתחנו באופן עצמאי, אבל לפעמים הנפחים גדולים מידי
<nicoco> מדי*
<Rodensky> וכשלא לכולם יש גישה לאינטרנט מסיבות שונות - אז דיסק און קי עם קבצים בנפחים קטנים זה הפיתרון
<nicoco> בכמה בדיוק הנפחים יותר קטנים?
<moshe> DOCX זה של 2007?
<nicoco> דוקX לעומת הדוק הרגיל
<Rodensky> ברמה שמצגות ב2007 נדחסות הרבה יותר טוב וביחד עם גרפיקה הן שוקלות מגות בודדות במקום עשרות מגה במקרים מסויימים
<Rodensky> הם שיפרו משמעותית את הדחיסה
<moshe> האם דוקX זה של 2007?
<nicoco> ביותר מ50%?
<Rodensky> כן
<Rodensky> לשניהם
<New0> docx בדיוק חצי מ doc
<Rodensky> *לשניכם
<nicoco> אוקיי, נשמע בסדר
<New0> מאיפה כדאי להוריד OO ?
<nicoco> אבל מה עשיתם לפני שהיה לכם את הדוקX?
<New0> בעברית או אנגלית ?
<nicoco> מה היה הפתרון אז?
<moshe> New0, מהאתאר שלהם?
<nicoco> Rodensky - השאלות מופנות אליך
<moshe> לגבי השפה ענין של טעם, אני לא בטוח שיש הבדל משמעותי
<New0> יש גם אתר עברי
<New0> השאלה אם לא עדיף באנגלית ?
<Rodensky> לפני שהיה דוקX מישהו עם דיסק און קי מספיק גדול היה מעתיק את הקבצים, היה מוציא אותם להדפסה ואנשים היו מצלמים ממנו
<Rodensky> או שהיה מחלק את זה כדי להעביר
<nicoco> יודעת מה, יש לי בשבילכם עוד פתרון
<Rodensky> והיו מקרים שבהם בגלל שהקובץ מחולק, לפעמים היו בעיות ולאנשים לא היה חלק מהמידע
<nicoco> שימו בכיתה דיסק קשיח נייד של כמה טרה
<Rodensky> אין כיתה
<New0> moshe יש גם אתר בעברית
<Rodensky> אנחנו עוברים בין בתי חולים
<nicoco> ואליו תעלו את כל הקבצים בצורה מסודרת
<Rodensky> בקבוצות
<Rodensky> אין כיתה לשים בה דיסק קשיח
<Rodensky> אני לומדת רפואה, לא מחשבים
<nicoco> בסדר, אז שיהיה למישהו דיסק נייד
<moshe> New0, מה אתה מעדיף? זה אותו הדבר בעברית
<nicoco> אנערף
<New0> השאלה אם כדאי להוריד את OO באנגלית או שלא משנה ?
<New0> אה אוקי
<Rodensky> כשיש לך 27 קבוצות שונות שמטיילים בין אולמות הרצאה ובין בתי חולים שונים, אין לך איך להעביר לכולם את הדברים מתוך הארדיסק אחד נייד
<New0> אוקי אני מוריד את 3.1.1
<nicoco> ודרך דיסקאונקי אפשר?
<Rodensky> אפשר, כי זה זול וקל יותר, זה קטן
<Rodensky> כמעט לכל אחד יש בכיס דיסק און קי קטן
<Rodensky> וככה זה עובר מהר
<Rodensky> דיסק קשיח זה יקר וכבד, זה לא לעניין
<nicoco> יש דיסקים של יותר מ32 ג'יגה היום
<nicoco> והם לא עולים הרבה
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, אתה צריך להבין שמדובר פה על אנשים שאין להם בהכרח יכולת כלכלית לפתרונות שאתה מציע, ושצריך ניידות מקסימלית
<New0> ביימינו הכי טוב זה הדיסק קשיח החיצוני ללא חשמל של SAMSUNG
<New0> עם USB
<nicoco> אז אינטרנט הוא הפתרון הטוב ביותר
<Rodensky> אינטרנט הוא הפיתרון הטוב ביותר כשלכולם יש אפשרות להתחבר אליו
<New0> והוא הכי מהיר שיש
<Rodensky> קבצים קטנים ודיסק און קי אישי קטן וזול להרבה אנשים זה הפיתרון האופטימלי במקרה הזה
<nicoco> בבתי החולים יש וויפי אני מניח
<nicoco> או שאני טועה?
<Rodensky> אין
<nicoco> וואלה?
<nicoco> אז צריכים לעשות :\
<nicoco> החולים יושבים ומשתעממים ככה, שלפחות יוכלו להביא נייד ולהתחבר לוויפי
<Rodensky> וואלה... זה רומניה... לא ישראל... אף אחד לא חשב להשקיע בוייפיי עבור סטודנטים שממילא אין להם כסף לשום מכשיר שיתחבר לזה
<New0> moshe אוקי ייקח לזה עוד 8 דקות בערך :)
<Rodensky> אף חולה לא יושב ומשתעמם
<Rodensky> זה לא ישראל, פה לאנשים אין כסף לבוא ולהטריד רופאים על שטויות
<New0> חחחחח וואווללה הישראלים האלו חחח
<nicoco> וואלה? חשבתי שרומניה קצת יותר עשירה
<New0> אנחנו תותחים
<New0> nicoco ממש לא
<Rodensky> רק בישראל לאנשים מספיק טוב כדי שהם יבואו לבלות בבית חולים
<New0> אנשים מרומניה באים לעבוד פה
<nicoco> ואנשים מפה באים לעבוד ברומניה
<New0> Rodensky אני חולה על בית חולים חחחח :)
<Rodensky> איזה שטויות אתה מדבר
<nicoco> ובכל שאר העולם
<Rodensky> אף ישראלי לא הולך לעבוד ברומניה
<New0> היא לומדת שם
<nicoco> בת דודה שלי עבדה בעגלה ברומניה
<nicoco> so don't שטויות me
<New0> חחחחחחחחח
<New0> אוקי
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, כמה כבר עובדים ברומניה בעגלות?
<Rodensky> ובכמה ערים נראים לך שעובדים שם בעגלות?
<Rodensky> בטח היא עבדה בבוקרשט
<nicoco> יש מצב
<Rodensky> זו העיר היחידה שאנשים חיים בה ברמה שקרובה כל-כך למערב
<nicoco> טוב נו, לפחות משקיעים אצלכם בחינוך
<nicoco> זה העיקר
<Rodensky> חוץ מזה שסביר להניח שהיא מכרה לאנשי עסקים זרים
<Rodensky> רומניה יצואנית של פועלים זרים לא סתם
<Rodensky> ישראלים לא יבואו לרומניה לעבוד בבניין או בתור נהגים
<New0> ולטיייל ?
<Rodensky> אז אל תסבן אותי כאילו שברומניה כל-כך טוב לרומנים ושישראלים באים לעבוד בה
<nicoco> לא נורא
<Rodensky> לטייל באים חושי
<Rodensky> *חופשי
<Rodensky> לטייל וללמוד ברומניה זה כיף
<New0> אה אוקי
<nicoco> דוקX עדיין פורמט מפגר מבחינתי >>"
<Rodensky> לזרים רומניה מציעה המון
<New0> שמעתי שיש עוד מקום לימודים טוב לרפואה
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, זה פורמט מפגר רק בגלל שהם לא פותחים אותו לעוד תוכנות, זה הכל
<New0> כמו ספרד אם אני לא טועה
<Rodensky> וואלה לא יודעת איך זה בספרד, לא בדקתי
<nicoco> זה פורמט מפגר כי היתרון היחיד שלו זה שהוא מוריד מהמשקל
<New0> אוקי גם אני לא בטוח בזה לכן רציתי לשאול :)
<nicoco> בשביל זה הכריחו המון אנשים להחליף לתוכנה שונה
<New0> אופיס בכלל זה התוכנה של MS שאני הכי שונא אבל עדיין הוא טוב
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, מי שלא מעוניין לעבוד עם הפורמט הזה - לא חייב. אצלנו למשל במקרים שלא מחייבים הורדת נפח, המירו את הקבצים ל2003 ואז העלו אותם לקבוצה
<Rodensky> 2007 יודע לעבוד עם קבצים של 2003 בלי בעיה
<nicoco> ולרוב האנשים (לאו דווקא למקרים עם צרכים מיוחדים ברומניה) לא אכפת מהמשקל של קבצי טקסט ומצגות
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, כשאני רוצה לעלות משהו לאינטרנט, חשוב לי שהנפח יהיה קטן כדי שזה יעלה מהר יותר
<Rodensky> גם אם אני רוצה לעלות משהו לגרופ
<Rodensky> או להוריד משם
<New0> גם 2003 יודע לעבוד עם דוקס
<Rodensky> נפח קטן יותר = הורדה מהירה יותר
<New0> יש לך הוספה ל 2003
<nicoco> לך אין זכות לדבר
<Rodensky> וכשזה של עשרות מגות לעומת מגות בודודת - ההבדל מורגש
<nicoco> 20 מגה :\
<nicoco> (התכוונתי ל Rodensky)
<Rodensky> לא לכולם יש 20 מגה
<Rodensky> יש כאלה עם חיבורים קטנים כמו בישראל
<Rodensky> זה תלוי בפריסה
<nicoco> אז להם יש זכות לדבר
<Rodensky> לא כל הספקים פרושים בכל העיר
<nicoco> לך אין
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, יש לי זכות, כי אני מסתכלת על התמונה הכוללת ולא רק עלי
<Rodensky> אם אני הייתי הבנאדם היחיד בפקולטה אז לא הייתה שום בעיה
<nicoco> מה זה עשרות מגה? זה כלום
<nicoco> אני עובד עם ג'יגות על גבי ג'יגות
<New0> זה מאוד חשוב
<Rodensky> זה לא כלום כי זה פר קובץ, ויש המון קבצים
<New0> כל ה 20 מגה
<Rodensky> אנחנו מעבירים ספרי לימוד שלמים ככה
<New0> nicoco תחשוב לך על מקרה של ....
<Rodensky> הרצאות עם המון גרפיקה כבדה שלעיתים היא חובה
<nicoco> כל 50 קבצים של 20 מגה זה ג'יגה
<New0> קבוצה של כמה אנשים משתמשים עם אותו קובץ דרך הרשת
<Rodensky> זה ההבדל שבין להעביר ג'יגה של מידע ללהעביר חצי ג'יגה או 300-400 מגה
<New0> זה יהיה הרבה יותר יעיל במקרה הזה
<moshe> Rodensky, הבעיה היא לא היתרונות של אופיס 2007 על הגרסאות הקודמות, אלא החסרונות שו מול אופן אופיס
<New0> moshe ?
<Rodensky> משה, ברור
<moshe> הגרפיקה שאת מדברת שלא תעבוד באופן אופיס היא בגלל הבעיות של הפורמטים
<Rodensky> וזה היתרונות שלו מול אופן אופיס, כי לאופן אופיס תכל'ס ברמת השימוש אין שום יתרון
<New0> עכשיו אני מתקין את OO 2.2
<Rodensky> אני יודעת שזה בגלל הפורמטים
<Rodensky> פשוט ניקוקו מתעקש על עניין הנפח
<New0> יש איזשהו הגדרות שאני צריך לדעת עליהם לפני ההתקנה ?
<nicoco> כל בלוריי ריפ שאני עובד איתו שוקל כשהוא מקודד במקודדים חכמים 5-12 ג'יגה
<nicoco> כשהוא בלוזלס הוא יכול להגיע לטרות
<moshe> הענין הוא שאני חושב שגם בהשוואה לדוקX יש לאופן אופיס יתרון בנושא הנפח, אבל אני לא בטוח כי לא בדקתי אף פעם
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, אתה טוען שעניין הנפח לא רלוונטי, אז למה אתה מקודד ולא משאיר לוסלס?
<moshe> מה שמוזר לי זה שדווקא במקום כמו רומניה שזה משמעותי לקבל תוכנה בחינם לא נלחמים על זה...
<nicoco> אני רק ממחיש לך שהמשקלים שאת מדברת עליהם הם כלום
<Rodensky> הרי לטענתך יש היום פתרונות ויש אינטרנט מהיר וכו'
<Rodensky> משה, איזו מלחמה? על מה בדיוק?
<moshe> לא נלחמים על האפשרות להשתמש באופן אופיס במקום אופיס
<moshe> הרי זה חוקי, חינם ועושה את העבודה
<Rodensky> אתם חיים באיזה סרט שבכל העולם לכאורה טוב יותר מאשר בישראל ושלכולם יש זמן להתעסק בדברים האלה
<nicoco> כשאופיס עולה הרבה כסף
<Rodensky> לאנשים יש דברים הרבה יותר חשובים לחשוב עליהם מאשר להלחם על אופן אופיס
<Rodensky> רק בישראל לאנשים יש זמן להתעסק עם אופן אופיס כאילו שמדובר בעניינים ברומו של עולם
<moshe> אז מה עדיף? לשלם כמה מאות שקלים או מה שלא יהיה הכסף שם או להשיג פרוץ?
<Rodensky> קודם כל שיהיה כסף ממה לאכול
<New0> להשיג פרוץ
<Rodensky> אח"כ נחשוב אם לקנות מחשב
<Rodensky> אח"כ נהרהר אם להתחבר לאינרנט
<Rodensky> ורק בסוף אנחנו נבדוק איזה תוכנות נתקין עליו
<nicoco> אבל אם יש מחשב
<New0> אנחנו בעידן החדש
<nicoco> ומתקמצנים על כונן קשיח
<Rodensky> אתה בתור ישראלי שאין לו דאגות מאיפה לשים לחם על השולחן, יכול לשבת ולחשוב על הדברים האלה
<nicoco> אז מה הפואנטה?
<moshe> אם יש מחשב לינוקס אמור להיות משתלם יותר מחלונות...
<Rodensky> ניקוקו - מתקמצנים כשמעדיפים לאכול
<nicoco> במקום לשלם 800 שקל על ווינדוס
<Rodensky> ופה מחשבים ישנים יקרים יותר מחדשים בארץ
<nicoco> שיקנו כונן קשיח של טרה ב400 שקל
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, אין להם את הכספים האלה, מה לא ברור?
<Rodensky> אתם פשוט חיים בסרט
<nicoco> ווינדוס עולה יותר מכונן קשיח של טרה
<nicoco> זה לא נתפש
<moshe> תחשבי על זה ככה, מי שמחליט כבר לקנות מחשב עדיין יעדיף מחשב עם חלונות, וזו הבעיה
<nicoco> בדיוק
<nicoco> במקום שיקנו מערכת עקומה שעולה הון
<Rodensky> ווינדוס זה מה שמגיע עם המחשב וכמו רוב האנשים, הם לא בהכרח מודעים לזה שווינדוס לא = מחשב
<moshe> אני מדבר על הקבוצה שכבר קונה את המחשב
<nicoco> בדיוק
<Rodensky> ומסיבה זו מי שקנה דבר כזה, לא נשאר לו כסף להשקיע גם בהארדיסק
<nicoco> אם את כבר קונה מחשב, בפרוטות שיש לך
<moshe> זה נכון, אבל זו הבעיה ובעיקר במקומות שאין כסף הייתי מצפה שיחפשו אלטרנטיבות
<nicoco> אז למה לא לחסוך את הכסף של המערכת ולהשקיע אותו במחשב?
<Rodensky> שלא לדבר על זה שרוב האנשים לא קונים מחשב ברומניה אלא משיגים משומשים מחו"ל כי ברומניה זה יקר מידי, אפילו בשבילי
<New0> moshe אני עכשיו פתחתי את הקובץ
<Rodensky> יצא לי יותר זול לקנות לפטופ חדש של דל בארץ מאשר לקנות פה דגם ישן של אסוס
<Rodensky> מוצרי אלקטרוניקה מסויימים כמו מצלמות ומחשבים נורא יקרים כאן, אנשים לא בהכרח יכולים להרשות לעצמם, וכשבנאדם עסוק בלוודא שיהיה לו לחם מחר על השולחן - הוא לא ייצא להלחם עם הפקולטה על הזכות להשתמש באופן אופיס
<nicoco> אבל בכסף שהוא יחסוך הוא יכול לקנות לעצמו לחם לשבועיים
<nicoco> בתכלס
<Rodensky> תסביר את זה לבנאדם שאין לו כסף לחסוך מלכתחילה
<nicoco> אבל יש לו
<Rodensky> הרבה מהם מקבלים עזרה כלכלית מהמדינה בתמורה לזה שהם ילמדו
<nicoco> אם הוא קנה מחשב
<nicoco> עם ווינדוס
<nicoco> ואופיס
<Rodensky> כי הוא לא מכיר חלופה אחרת
<nicoco> אז הוא צריך להתחיל להכיר
<nicoco> זה כל העניין
<Rodensky> אז יאללה, תכיר לו
<nicoco> אני פה, את שם
<Rodensky> הבאתי את הלפטופ שלי לא מעט פעמים לפקולטה
<Rodensky> הכרתי לאנשים לינוקס
<nicoco> מה הם אמרו?
<Rodensky> הסברתי לאנשים מה הסיפור
<moshe> ניקוקו, בעולם מושלם אתה צודק, במציאות אנשים לא מבינים את זה
<Rodensky> אנשים התלהבו
<Rodensky> אבל בפועל - נשארו עם ווינדוס, הם לא הבינו למה להחליף את מה שעובד
<moshe> לא כשמדובר בקבוצות גדולות, אחרת לינוקס היה משתלט על העולם מזמן
<Rodensky> למה להתרגל למשהו חדש כשיש לך משהו שאתה כל-כך רגיל אליו?
<nicoco> Rodensky, אני מסכים איתם
<Rodensky> מלא ארגונים עדין משתמשים באינטרנט אקספלורר 6
<nicoco> אבל בפעם הבאה שהם יקנו מחשב
<nicoco> הם יוכלו לחסוך לעצמם את הכסף של המערכת
<nicoco> ואני יודע שזה לא כמו בארץ
<Rodensky> עכשיו תבין איזה טמטום זה שלא משדרגים אפליקציות בגלל 6 לא תומך בזה, אבל גם לא משדרגים את 6 בגלל שהאפליקציות לא ייתמכו
<Rodensky> וזה ארגונים גדולים
<Rodensky> עם כסף וכוח ואנשים שמבינים ויודעים
<Rodensky> לא כמה סטודנטים רומנים בורים
<Rodensky> ובארגונים גדולים הרבה נשארו עם 2003 או עברו ל2007 וחזרו ל2003 מאותה הסיבה
<Rodensky> אנשים לא אוהבים שינויים
<nicoco> כי אנשים בעולם מרובעים
<Interruptus> בהמון אירגונים יש לגסי בתור סטנדרט
<Interruptus> ואני עבדתי באירגון של 2000 נקודות קצה
<Rodensky> קראתי מאמר ששם דיברו על 900 מיליון איש לא מרוצים מ2007
<Rodensky> זה נשמע לי מספר הזוי מאוד
<Rodensky> נראה לי שמישהו שם הוסיף בטעות אפסים
<Rodensky> אבל זה לא משנה את העובדה שהרבה אנשים מתקשרים לקבל את השינוי הזה ולכן מעדיפים 2003
<nicoco> אכן מספר הזוי למדי
<Rodensky> מאותה סיבה הם יישארו עם ווינדוס
<nicoco> אם כבר ווינדוס, אז XP
<nicoco> לדעתי המערכת הכי טובה שלהם
<Rodensky> 7 גם סבבה האמת, היא כמו האקס פי של ויסטה חחחחח
<nicoco> לא אהבתי את 7 בכלל
<New0> אני מאוד אהבתי את 7
<nicoco> העתקה ממק ומלינוקס
<nicoco> נטו
<Rodensky> אהבתי בגלל שזו העתקה
<nicoco> אין שם דבר אחד מקורי
<Rodensky> הם לקחו את הגרפיקה היפה
<Rodensky> ועוד כמה דברים
<New0> אבל מה שלא אהבתי שם זה ש...
<Rodensky> אני לא צריכה מקורי, אני צריכה נוח ושימושי
<nicoco> הגרפיקה היפה והמיותרת לרוב האנשים
<New0> יש הבדך בין גרסאות של 7
<Rodensky> גם בציוד רפואי ותרופות הרוב זה לא מקורי
<nicoco> זה כבר משהו אחר
<nicoco> אם את כותבת תוכנה
<Rodensky> אבל רופאים לא יוותרו על משהו רק בגלל שהוא לא מקורי
<nicoco> שלפחות תהיה מקורית
<nicoco> כי את כביכול ממציאה משהו חדש
<Rodensky> לא בהכרח
<Rodensky> תוכנה זה מוצר כמו כל מוצר
<New0> moshe ???
<Rodensky> אתה יודע שרוב השתלים הדנטלים הם בערך אותו דבר ורק עם שינויי זווית מזעריים כדי לא להפר פטנט?
<New0> Ddorda ????
<moshe> ??
<Rodensky> וזה שינויי זווית מזעריים שלא עושים שום הבדל בפועל מבחינת העבודה עם השתל
<moshe> New0, מה?
<nicoco> נו, בסדר
<New0> מה לגבי הקוסץ הזה ?
<Rodensky> אבל אם אתה מייצר דבר כזה ויכול להרוויח ממנו
<Rodensky> אז למה לא?
<New0> הבנת את הפואנטה שלו ?
<Rodensky> אפשר לומר שגם אופן אופיס העתיקו מאופיס
<Rodensky> הרי הם העתיקו את הממשק
<Rodensky> עשו אותו בדיוק כמו שהיה ב2003 וקודמיו :)
<moshe> עדיין לא קראתי, אני אשב על זה אח"כ, אבל לפי מה שאני מבין זה המדריך שהוא עשה
<New0> אה אה אוקי, אני יישב על זה קצת עכשיו :)
<nicoco> אין לזה מספיק ייתרונות על גבי הגרסא הקודמת כדי שזה יהיה כשיר ליציאה
<nicoco> לדעתי לפחות
<Rodensky> תגידו - מה יותר מורכב/מתקדם? קריטה או אינקסקייפ?
<nicoco> אני יודע שרוב המעצבים משתמשים באינקסקייפ
<nicoco> אבל אני לא משתמש בינתיים לא בזה ולא בזה
<Rodensky> אוקיי, ואיך זה בהשוואה לגימפ? יותר פשוט?
<nicoco> אז אני לא יודע לומר לך
<nicoco> אני מניח שזה יותר פשוט
<Rodensky> פשוט לשימוש הכוונה, לא מבחינת היכולות
<nicoco> הו
<nicoco> לא יודע
<nicoco> לא התנסיתי איתה עדיין
<New0> תגידו אם אני משתמש עם מערכת הפעלה אובונטו ולא ווינדוס 7
<New0> יכול להיות שלא יתבזבז לי הרבה חשמל ?
<New0> וככה הבטריה של המחשב הנייד שלי תחזיק יותר ?
<nicoco> תלוי
<New0> תלוי ב..מה ?
<nicoco> תלוי בדרישות של המערכת מהחומרה
<New0> אובונטו מול WIN 7
<nicoco> באופן עקרוני, אובונטו יותר חסכונית לפי מה שהבנתי
<Rodensky> על הנטבוק יש לי אקס פי, 7 ואובונטו. כשאני צריכה להשתמש בו מחוץ לבית בלי כבלים אני מעדיפה אובונטו
<Rodensky> מורגש שזמן הסוללה ארוך יותר, וזה בהנחה שלא משתמשים באפקטים מיוחדים וכאלה
<nicoco> ועדיף עם שולחן עבודה קצת יותר קל מגנום
<Rodensky> התקנתי אובונטו נטבוק עם היוניטי
<New0> אוקי אז אם אני רוצה ממש מערכת קלה בשביל חיי בטריה ארוכים אז אני יתקין אפילו אקסקובונטו ?
<New0> *xubuntu
<Rodensky> כותבים ומבטאים את זה זובונטו :)
<New0> אה אה אוקי תודה על התיקון
<New0> זובונטו יאריך את חיי הסלולה ? ובכמה זמן ?
<Rodensky> בעיקרון היא אמורה להאריך את החיי הסוללה לעומת ווינדוס או לעומת אובונטו עם גנום
<Rodensky> אני לא יודעת בכמה, זה תלוי בשימוש שלך
<Rodensky> ובסוללה שלך:)
<New0> עם ויין 7 זה כמעט שעתיים
<New0> 1:45 +-
<New0> אוקי ותודה :)
<Rodensky> אצלי הנטבוק מחזיק עם אובונטו עם יוניטי שעתיים וחצי, עם 7 משהו כמו שעתיים
<Rodensky> וזה בעבודה של בעיקר עריכת מסמכים ודברים בסיגנון
<New0> netbook ?
<Rodensky> כן
<New0> אאה אוקי
<nicoco> בקיצור מקוצר, כל העולם צריך להתחיל להשתמש בתוכנה חופשית
<nicoco> !!
<New0> אגב יש גם notebook
<Rodensky> ניקוקו
<nicoco> ואז כל הבעיות של כולם יסתדרו
<New0> זה מחזיק כמעט 6 שעות
<Rodensky> מה שרצוי אינו מצוי, ומה שמצוי אינו רצוי, ומה שגם רצוי וגם מצוי - נשוי
<Rodensky> New0, זה עניין של איזה סוללה יש לך
<nicoco> יש לי מילים יש לי מילים
<nicoco> אבל אין לי מנגינה
<nicoco> יש לי מנגינה יש לי מנגינה
<New0> חחחחחח
<nicoco> אבל אין לי מילים
<New0> חזק
<nicoco> מי שמזהה את השיר מקבל פאי נקודות
<New0> אני מכיר
<Rodensky> אני לא ממש מכירה שירים ישראליים
<New0> שר אותו nicoco
<Rodensky> הסוגה הישראלית שאני מתמחה בה זה טראנס ישראלי שהוא הייצוא המוזיקלי הכי רווחי ומפורסם שיש לישראל
<Rodensky> אבל גם הכי אנונימי ומושמץ בישראל
<New0> Rodensky אני התכוונתי notebood
<nicoco> New0, לזהות את השיר זה להגיד מי כתב אותו במקור ולמי היה את הביצוע הכי נפוץ שלו
<New0> *notebook
<New0> לא netbook
<Rodensky> New0, הבנתי אותך, אבל שוב, זה שאלה של סוללה
<nicoco> או רק אחד מהם
<New0> nicoco ברור סתם התבדחתי :)
<Rodensky> let's go back to the time machine
<New0> Rodansky לך יש NETBOOK
<New0> לא notebook
<Rodensky> נכון
<nicoco> נו
<New0> זה כמו laptop
<nicoco> אף אחד לא רוצה פאי נקודות:?
<Rodensky> זה לא כמו
<Rodensky> זה לפטופ, רק קטן יותר
<New0> notebook זה נועד ל 4 שעות ++++
<Rodensky> מה פתאום
<New0> כן פתאום
<Rodensky> כל הרעיון שלו זה שהחומרה שלו חלשה יותר, וזה כולל את הסוללה
<Rodensky> הסוללה קטנה וחלשה יותר
<New0> http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=3765
<New0> זה לדוגמא
<New0> יש לזה כמעט 6 שעות חיי סוללה
<Rodensky> שלא לדבר על זה שאני מדברת איתך על סוללה בזמן עבודה ולא במנוחה
<New0> והוא מחשב לכל דבר
<New0> ברור
<New0> גם אני
<New0> אותו הדבר
<New0> בזמן עבודה הוא על 5 שעות +
<nicoco> תלוי איזו עבודה
<Rodensky> קודם כל
<Rodensky> השאלה איזה עבודה
<New0> מה הדגם שלך ?
<Rodensky> דבר שני, אל תאמין לכל מה שכתוב באתר שמוכר
<nicoco> אני לא מאמין שהוא יכול להחזיק 5 שעות על 100% CPU
<Rodensky> הנתונים הרשמיים הם תמיד טובים יותר ממה שקורה בפועל
<New0> ברור שיש הבדל בין מסמכים לגרפיקה
<New0> Rodensky הבאתי לך את הלינק בשביל שתראי שהוא NOTEBOOK
<Rodensky> New0, אני לא ממש מבינה מה אתה רוצה ממני
<Rodensky> אין מה להשוות בין נטבוק לנוטבוק
<New0> זה שהוא מחזיק 6 שעות זה בגלל שאני עבדתי איתו
<Rodensky> שתי דברים שונים
<Rodensky> *שני
<New0> נכון
<Rodensky> אצלי המחשב נמצא שעתיים וחצי בעבודה רצופה עם מסמכים פתוחים ועם חיבור אינטרנט ובלוטות' פעילים, לא בהמתנה עם מסך כבוי
<New0> אמרת שתלוי לבטריה , אמרתי שגם תלוי במחשב
<New0> גם אני דיברתי על זה
<New0> של מחזיק שעה 45 דקות +-
<New0> וזה ממש נייד נייד
<New0> חזק מאוד
<Rodensky> אני אישית לא מאמינה למי שאומר לי שהלפטופ הזה של לנובו מחזיק 6 שעות רצופות בעבודה
<New0> *שלי מחזיק
<New0> יש לי נסיון איתו
<Rodensky> New0, "מחשב חזק" זה בד"כ אומר שגם אוכל יותר סוללה
<New0> ספציפית
<New0> :) :) :) ברור
<Rodensky> אין סיכוי שיש לך מחשב חזק ושהוא כל-כך חסכוני שאתה יכול לעבוד איתו 6 שעות רצוף
<New0> לכן מחזיק פחות מ שעתיים
<Rodensky> זה נשמע חסר אמינות לחלוטין
<New0> אוקי קצת סדר
<New0> לי יש סוני VPCF1
<New0> המחשב שיש לי נסיון איתו זה http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=3765
<New0> X61
<New0> של לנובו
<New0> פייסטטיייש ?
<Rodensky> עה?
<New0> *מובן ?
<Rodensky> מובן זה פרסשטייט
<Rodensky> רגע
<Rodensky> יש מצב שגם אני התבלבלתי
<New0> באיזו שפה ?
<Rodensky> ביידיש, שניה
<New0> פסטייש
<New0> אם כבר
<Rodensky> פרסשטייט, כן
<New0> חחחחח
<New0> פייסטייש
<Rodensky> אין לי כוח לקרוא שם את הכל
<New0> אוקי
<Rodensky> איפה כתוב שהסוללה שם מחזיקה 6 שעות עבודה?
<Rodensky> ואיפה כתוב באיזה סוג עבודה?
<New0> לא יודע אם כתוב שם
<New0> אני יודע את זה מנסיון
<Rodensky> נראה לי שהתבלבלת בשעון
<New0> יש לי נסיון עם X61 לנובו הוא מחזיק על 6 שעות +-
<New0> ולי יש סוני
<New0> מחשב אחר לחלוטין
<New0> הבנתי ?
<Rodensky> לפטופ בעבודה רצופה שמחובר לאינטרנט, לא הגיוני שתהיה לו סוללה לשש שעות
<Rodensky> אצלנו כולם בבית עם לפטופים שונים של חברות שונות כולל לנובו, ועוד בחיים לא היה אחד שהחזיק שש שעות
<New0> זה לא לפטופ
<Rodensky> נוטבוק ונטבוק הם סוגים של לפטופים
<Rodensky> הם כולם מחשבים ניידים
<New0> זה נוטיבוק
<Rodensky> זה לא משנה, זה אותו דבר רק בגודל שונה ועם חומרה חלשה יותר, אבל זה אותו עיקון
<Rodensky> *עיקרון
<New0> אוקי אצלי הוא החזיק 5 שעות +
<New0> עם עבודה
<New0> והנייד שלי החזיק שעה 45 +- לא שעתיים
<New0> כמו שחשבת לפני
<Rodensky> מניסיון עם נטבוק של אסוס, נטבוק של אייסר, נוטבוקים של לנובו, דל ו-hp ושני לפטופים גדולים אחד של טושיבה והשני של פוג'יטסו
<New0> הבנתי ?
<Rodensky> אני אומרת לך שנשמע לי מוזר 6 שעות נוטבוק בעבודה רצופה
<New0> לא אמרתי עבודה רצופה
<Rodensky> התעקשת שעבדת איתו 6
<New0> אמרתי 5 + עבודה רצופה
<Rodensky> 6 שעות
<Rodensky> אוקיי אז 5+, זה לא משנה
<New0> על מיוט
<Rodensky> בסדר, גם אני לא משתמשת בסאונד
<Rodensky> עדין, זה נשמע מוגזם
<New0> על המתנה אולי
<Rodensky> זה המון זמן עבור מחשב נייד
<New0> *המתנה
<New0> לא מיוט
<New0> טעות שלי
<Rodensky> על המתנה הנטבוק שלי יכול לשבת גם יותר מ6 שעות, זה לא חכמה
<New0> אוקי ועל עבודה 5 +
<New0> שעות
<Rodensky> היום כמעט כל מחשב נייד יכול לשבת גם 8 וגם 10 שעות ללא שימוש
<Rodensky> השאלה זה מה שקורה איתו בזמן שימוש
<New0> ממש לא
<Rodensky> לא יכול להיות 6 שעות בהמתנה ו5+ בעבודה
<Rodensky> אתה לא מבין שהפער הזה לא הגיוני?
<New0> היו עם עבודה על נייד הכי הרבה 3 + שעות
<Rodensky> נכון
<Rodensky> עם עבודה הכי הרבה זה בערך 3 שעות
<New0> מכיר דל שעובד 4 שעות פחות 15 דקות
<Rodensky> ולכן כשאתה אומר לי שעבדת איתו מעל 5 שעות
<Rodensky> זה נשמע הזוי
<New0> אוקי
<New0> זה במקרה ה X61 לנובו
<Rodensky> מעל 5 שעות אם הוא היה בהמתנה זה סביר
<New0> אני יכול לברר את זה בכל מקרה
<Rodensky> בעבודה - אין סיכוי
<New0> איפה ניקוקו ?
<New0> :)
<New0> אוקי אני יכול לברר את זה
<Rodensky> נייד שמחזיק 5+ שעות בהמתנה זה נייד שייגמר לך בממוצע תוך שעתיים עבודה
<New0> זה של חבר
<Rodensky> גג שלוש שעות
<nicoco> אני היישר כאן
<nicoco> פשוט אתם מדברים על נושא שאין לי מה לתרום בו
<New0> אה אוקי :)
<Rodensky> אז אין סיכוי שעבדת איתו 5+ שעות בזמן שהמתנה זה 6
<New0> אה חחח חשבתי נעלמת
<New0> אם אין סיכוי אז אין
<New0> אבל אני כן עבדתי איתו הרבה
<Rodensky> חחח נו מה אתה מנסה לתחמן?
<New0> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<New0> האמת ברור חחחח
<Rodensky> "עבדתי איתו הרבה"
<New0> אני תחמן מלידה
<New0> עם המחשב
<New0> עבדתי עליו
<Rodensky> פעם איזה רופא אמר להורים שלי שבתחום שלו הוא הציל לפחות 20 אנשים מסרטן במשך השנים שהוא עובד
<New0> הוצאתי את הבטריה
<Rodensky> אבל בתחום שלו זה נדיר לאללה לפגוש אנשים עם סימנים של סרטנים
<New0> ונתתי לו חשמל
<New0> אז הוא עבד לי יותר מ 5 +
<New0> חחחחחחחחחחח
<Rodensky> ובתחום שלו במשך 20 שנות  עבודה פוגשים גג 3 מקרים של סרטן
<Rodensky> ובכל מקרה הוא לא זה שמטפל אלא רק מפנה לרופא אחר שעוסק בלאבחן את זה
<Rodensky> אבל הוא אוהב לספר סיפורי סבתא
<Rodensky> אז ככה אתה מספר לי סיפורי סבתא שעבדת עם לפטופ מעל 5 שעות רצופות, כשבהמתנה הוא מחזיק רק 6
<New0> Rodaysky קראת למעלה ?
<New0> ?
<Rodensky> קראתי - ולכן אני אומרת לך שבקטעים האלה חבל לחרטט
<Rodensky> זה לא עובד
<New0> לא הבנת
<avi1333> טוב בדקתי את האקסאובנטו הוא באמת קל יותר בהרבה,אבל הcario dock ךא עובד עליו טוב וגם אין בו קומפיז
<New0> אמרתי שאני עבדתי על המחשב
<New0> הוצאתי את הבטריה ואז חיברתי אותו לחשמל
<avi1333> רודנקסי המיני ניידים מחזיקים גם 8 שעות עבודה בדוק
<New0> Rodensky הבנתי ?
<Rodensky> avi1333, כותבים זובונטו :)
<Rodensky> avi1333, באיזה סוג של עבודה?
<avi1333> כן חח סבבה:D
<avi1333> מסמכים ואינטרנט
<Rodensky> 8 שעות??
<Rodensky> לא הגזמת?
<New0> Rodensky הבנת ?
<avi1333> המיני ניידים זה מחשבים חלשים עם מעבדים חסכוניים זה בהחלט אפשרי
<avi1333> מעבדי atom מאוד חסכוניים בחשמל
<avi1333> בנוסף המסך הוא 10" ומסך לד חסכוני
<Rodensky> הנטבוק שלי הוא עם אינטל אטום ומסך של 10 אינץ'
<Rodensky> הלוואי שהוא היה מסוגל להעביר 8 שעות עבודה רצופות
<avi1333> בדקת איזה סוללה יש לך?
<nicoco> תנו לי נייד היום שעובד 8 שעות על 100% CPU
<avi1333> כנראה יש לך רק 3 תאים
<avi1333> ברובם יש 6 תאים
<nicoco> אני רוצה לראות את זה
<New0> טוב סתם צחקתי, אני עבדתי עליו הרבה שעות אבל אני אבדוק את העניין אם זה באמת 5 שעות אז זה באמת נייד טוב
<avi1333> לא דיברתי על מאה אחוז CPU דיברתי על עבודה בסיסית
<New0> אני אגב מאוד התלהבתי על הנייד הזה
<avi1333> אנישוקל גם לקנות מיני נייד גם קל לנשיאה וגם מחזיק הרבה זמן סוללה
<avi1333> וגם לא יקר
<New0> יש נייד היום שעובד קרוב ל 10 או 12 שעות אני לא בטוח אבל עד 10 אני בטוח
<Rodensky> כשאתה עובד עם כמה מסמכים במקביל וגם גולש באינטרנט ויש לך מסנג'ר אחד או יותר פתוחים ודברים כאלה, אני בת זונה אם יש נייד שלא עולה הון תועפות שיחזיק 8 שעות בעבודה רצופה
<avi1333> כן אחי בסוללה של 8 תאים זה אפשרי
<avi1333> רודנסקי נייד כזה חלש מידיי כדי להריץ כמה מסמכים + אינטרנט
<Rodensky> חלש מידי לזה?
<Rodensky> ספר את זה לאייסר שלי
<New0> הניידים המיינים של אסוס מחזיקים הרבה
<Rodensky> הוא חולק על דעתך
<avi1333> מה שאני בדקתי הייה בלי ריבוי משימות
<avi1333> רודנקסי הוא מסוגל להריץ אך מגיע ל100 אחוז מהמעבד
<New0> Rodensky ה"פ
<avi1333> ד"א הנייד שאני בדקתי אותו,של חבר שלי, מריץ ווינדוס אני מניח שאם לינוקס הביצועים טובים בהרבה
<avi1333> *שעם
<nicoco> עם*
<Rodensky> avi1333, כשאני מדברת על עבודה עם מחשב, אני לא מדברת על לתת לו לשבת בהמתנה עם מסמך פתוח
<Rodensky> ולגלוש באתר אחד טקסטואלי
<nicoco> היא מדברת על עבודה עבודתית
<Rodensky> אני מתכוונת לעבודה של ממש
<nicoco> וזה כבר משתנה מאדם לאדם
<avi1333> רודנסקי המיני ניידים לא מיועדים לעבודות כמו שתיארת לכן אין לך מספיק זמן סוללה
<nicoco> עבודה עבודתית שלי תכסח מיני ניידים את האמאמא
<nicoco> למיני ניידים*
<avi1333> כן גם שלי:D
<Rodensky> avi1333, ספר את זה לאייסר שלי
<avi1333> אבל אמרתת שהוא לא מחזיק הרבה זמן סוללה....
<Rodensky> וגם מה זה "מספיק זמן סוללה" - מספיק למי? אם יש לי עבודה שמצריכה שעות עבודה מרובות אז מן הסתם אני לא אבחר לעשות אותה על מסך כזה קטן עם מקלדת כזו קטנה
<avi1333> ד"א המחשב שאני בדקתי הייה של אסוס
<Rodensky> לא אמרתי לא מחזיק הרבה זמן אלא שמחזיק עד 3 שעות
<Rodensky> שזה סביר בשביל סוג כזה של עבודה
<nicoco> Rodensky, בואי נעשה ניסוי
<avi1333> נכון רודנקסי לכן אמרתי המחשב לא מתאים לעבודה שתיארת
<nicoco> תתקיני Megui על המחשב
<Rodensky> avi1333, מי שמחליט אם הוא מתאים זה המשתמש, ועבורי הוא מתאים, בגלל זה יש לי אותו :)
<nicoco> ובואי נקדד וידאו בFULL HD לH264 בתוספת של פילטרים כאלה ואחרים
<Rodensky> וגם בגלל שקיבלתי אותו בחינם ;)
<avi1333> יש לי אפשרות לבדוק מחשב אייסר מיני נייד אנייבדוק בקרוב:)
<nicoco> נראה כמה זמן הוא ישרוד
<avi1333> חחחח טוב שלא אמרת לה קחי את המחשב וטגני אותו
<Rodensky> האמת אם הייתי הולכת לקנות עכשיו, הייתי בוחרת לעצמי hp או דל קטן
<Rodensky> לא אייסר
<Rodensky> אבל זה מתנה, אז אני לא מתלוננת :)
<avi1333> HP לא נוגע בחיים
<avi1333> דלל בהחלט טובים
<Rodensky> דל אני מרוצה לאללה
<avi1333> *דל
<avi1333> כן אחלה חברה יש לי מחשב נייח שלהם
<New0> דל באמת טובים
<Rodensky> הדבר היחיד שמפריע לי בלפטופ שלהם
<New0> אבי כמה זמן בטריה יש לך ?
<Rodensky> וזה דבר מוזר לאללה
<Rodensky> שאין נורות חיווי למקלדת
<Rodensky> פעם ראשונה שנתקלתי בדבר כזה
<avi1333> אני עם מחשב לפטופ טושיבה יש לי אולי שעה וחצי סוללה,חרא מחשב מאוד לא מרוצה ממנו
<Rodensky> לחצי השני יש טושיבה של איזה 17 אינץ' ששוקל איזה טון וחצי
<New0> אני דיברתי על הדל
<Rodensky> מפלצת חומרה
<avi1333> אין נורות חיווי?באמת מפתיע
<Rodensky> אוכל סוללה כמו מניאק
<avi1333> הדל הוא נייח אחי
<Rodensky> אבל מצד שני מיועד להיות דסקטופ, כי במשקל ובגודל כזה הוא בטח שלא נייד
<New0> אה אה אוקי
<Rodensky> הלוואי עלי הטושיבה ההיא
<avi1333> רודנסקי הנייד שלי חלש:S
<Rodensky> הייתי מתקינה עליו טים פורטרס ועוד כמה דברים:)
<avi1333> dual core 1.6;2 gb ram
<Rodensky> הנייד שלי זה אינספירון 15
<avi1333> מכיר את הדגם ,אחלה מחשב
<Rodensky> כן הוא מצוין, רק באסה שאין נורות חיווי למקלדת חחחחח
<avi1333> כן האמת לא שמתי לב לזה שראיתי אותו...
<Rodensky> אף אחד לא שם לב לדבר כזה כשקונים מחשב
<avi1333> לא יצא לי לעבוד עליו הרבה
<Rodensky> זה משהו כזה קטנצ'יק שנראה לך נורא מובן מאליו
<Rodensky> אז אתה לא מחפש לבדוק אם יש את זה
<avi1333> כן נכון
<Rodensky> התרגלתי כבר לעבוד בלי הנורות האלה אז זה כבר לא מפריע לי בכלל, אבל בהתחלה זה היה מזור
<avi1333> יצא לי גם לבדוק מחשבים של קומפק גם חרא חברה...
<Rodensky> *מוזר
<Rodensky> וואי וואי קומפק זה כזה דרעק
<Rodensky> היה לי קומפק
<avi1333> כן זה חברת בת של hp...
<Rodensky> אזוכן ויי
<Rodensky> עם מחשבים כאלה, שלא נדע מצרות
<avi1333> כן ,חומרה בעייתית מאוד
<avi1333> וגם כבדים מבחינת משקל
<Rodensky> כן :\
<avi1333> אבל לנובו לעומת זאות ,חברה מצויינת
<Rodensky> אייסר גם לא משהו בכלל, רק הנטבוק שלהם מוצלח
<avi1333> והיא חברת בת של IBM
<avi1333> בהחלט מסכים איתך
<Rodensky> לנובו שמעתי שחרא וכאלה, אבל קנינו לנובו והוא סבבה לגמרי
<Rodensky> אני לא ממש הבנתי למה אנשים התלוננו כל-כך
<avi1333> ראיתי נוטבוק של אייסר מריץ ווינדוס 7 אך לא יצא לי להתעסק איתו
<Rodensky> הנטבוק שלי של אייסר הוא עם דואל בוט של אקס פי, 7 ואובונטו
<Rodensky> הוא מוצלח עם כולם
<avi1333> אחלה חברה לנובו,מחשבים חזקים עם חומרה מצויינת
<avi1333> וואלה יפה:) אני מניח שאובנטו הכי טוב:D
<New0> יש סטיגמה על לנובו
<Rodensky> כן את הלנובו לקחנו בסוף להיות מחשב מדיה בסלון
<avi1333> וואלה כן הם באמת מתאימים לזה
<New0> של IBM לשעבר שהם שיחקו אותה בגדול
<avi1333> אני בסופו של דבר שמתי סטרימר בסלון
<New0> אבל היום לנובו קנו את אי.בי.אם וזה בסין
<Rodensky> אני עדין לא יודעת מה לעשות עם הhp שלי
<New0> אז חשבו שאם זה סין זה גרוע
<avi1333> hp יש להם לא מעט בעיות...
<New0> HP באמת זבל
<New0> מתחחממים
<New0> יותר מידיי
<avi1333> כן וגם יש להם בעיות דריברים
<New0> אבל בעיות חומרה לא ניתקלתי
<New0> לא יודע על זה
<Rodensky> יש בעיות עם דרייברים בעיקר של סאונד ומסך
<New0> וואאלה חדש לי
<avi1333> אני נקתלתי בבעיות כרטיס מסך
<Rodensky> בגלל זה אני לא יודעת מה לעשות עם הhp שנשאר לי
<avi1333> היו דריברים רק לויסטה ולא לxp
<New0> צריך לבדוק את זה אולי בעתיד
<avi1333> רודנסקי תמכרי אותו ביד2....
<Rodensky> לי יש בעיה שאין דרייברים לסאונד לאקס פי, אבל הוא ישן מכדי להריץ ויסטה או משהו כזה
<avi1333> אה באמת בעיה...:S
<avi1333> איך אובנטו רץ עליו?
<New0> יאכ של נייד
<Rodensky> אובונטו לא מתעכל כל-כך טוב עליו
<Rodensky> עושה רושם ששום דבר לא מתעכל שם טוב
<avi1333> :S
<avi1333> אולי תהפכי אותו לשרת או לnas
<avi1333> למרות ש nas לא ממש מתאים לניידים:S
<New0> מה זה NSS ?
<Rodensky> אני לא צריכה שרת או משהו כזה, חבל לי על ההתעסקות איתו, במיוחד שהוא ישן אז ההארדיסק די קטן
<New0> *NAS
<Rodensky> קטן ואיטי
<New0> אכסון ברשת ?
<Rodensky> מה יש לי לאחסן ברשת? :)
<avi1333> NAS אפשר להגידר שרת ביתי למדיה
<avi1333> אבל לא ממש מתאים למחשב שהיא תיארה...
<Rodensky> אני לא צריכה את זה פה, רציתי להתקין עליו ווינדוס רק בשביל האופיס אבל כבר יש לי את הנטבוק בשביל זה
<Rodensky> נראה לי שאני אמסור לפירוק כמו את האייסר הישן
<avi1333> בשביל NAS צריך מהערך כוננים בRAID
<avi1333> למסור לפירוק?
<Rodensky> החצי השני ישב לפרק את האייסר ביחד עם אבא שלי, שווה לי לתת להם שיהנו מזה חחחחחח
<avi1333> חחחח
<avi1333> החצי השני?= בעל?חבר?לא עניינו?
<Rodensky> חבר בינתיים:)
<avi1333> יפה יפה:D
<avi1333> תני לו מתנה לפרק מחשב:)
<nicoco> אם היא הייתה נשואה היא הייתה אומרת בעלי
<Rodensky> לא ממש
<nicoco> זה קטע כזה של נשים נשואות צעירות
<nicoco> להגיד בעלי
<nicoco> בהתלהבות כזאת
<Rodensky> "בעלי" זה מונח ארכאי שמתאר את האישה כרכוש
<avi1333> אה חחחח
<serfus> רודנסקי פינימיסטית היא בטח תגיד אישי
<Rodensky> אישי זה שוב שייכות ורכושנות
<avi1333> חחח רודנסקי אבל אף אחד לא מפרש זאות כך
<Rodensky> בניסיון לעשות את זה שיוויוני
<nicoco> אההה, אז בפמיניזם אסכינן
<New0> אין שוויוניות
<New0> נקודה
<Rodensky> avi1333, אף אחד חוץ מכל מי שמתחתן ברבנות
<Rodensky> שזה בעצם רוב היהודים
<nicoco> צריך למצואה מילה
<Rodensky> והרוב בישראל
<New0> יש או רכושני
<serfus> באנגלית זה יותר שיוויוני
<New0> או רכושנית
<New0> זהו
<nicoco> אז תגידי בעל הבית שלי
<nicoco> לא, זה ארוך מדי
<Rodensky> ולכן זה החצי השני, הוא משלים אותי, הוא לא הבעלים שלי והוא לא שייך לי בשום צורה
<nicoco> וזה גם מסמל
<Rodensky> ויש גם פשוט בן זוגי
<nicoco> לא שוויניות
<Rodensky> שזה נטרלי לחלולטין
<Rodensky> *לחלוטין
<nicoco> בן זוגי זה ניטרלי וחסר רגש
<nicoco> סתם יבש
<New0> אין כזה דבר שלא שייך
<Rodensky> האמת שהעניין של בעלי ואישי זה  מתוך התנגדות פמיניסטית אלא מתוך התנגדות לעניין של הרוכשנות
<Rodensky> *רכושנות
<Rodensky> זה בן הזוג מגלה כלפי נאמנות, זה לא הופך אותו לשלי
<Rodensky> גם חתונה לא הופכת אותו לשלי
<Rodensky> זה לא חפץ
<nicoco> אותך לשלו
<nicoco> אם כבר
<Rodensky> גם וגם
<Rodensky> זה עובד בשני הכיוונים
<New0> ממש לא יש לכם פה טעות גדולה
<nicoco> לא בדיוק
<Rodensky> אני לא חייה בתנ"ך או במדינה מוסלמית
<nicoco> בעלי - מי שאני שייכת לו
<nicoco> אישתי - האישה שלי
<New0> נכון
<nicoco> לפי השפה זה עובד רק לכיוון אחד
<New0> אז יש כזה דבר
<Rodensky> כן אבל אני לא מדברת לפי השפה
<Rodensky> ז"א, לא רק לפי השפה
<Rodensky> לכן גם "אישי" לא יתאים לי
<New0> תגידי את תלכי עם גבר אחר איזשהו פעם ?
<Rodensky> לא
<Rodensky> לא שנראה לי בכל אופן:)
<nicoco> והחצי השני שלי לא מסמל רכושנות?
<Rodensky> לא
<New0> והוא יילך עם אישה אחרת איזשהו פעם ?
<nicoco> זה החצי השני שלי
<Rodensky> לא יודעת, אני לא אחראית על ההתנהגות שלו
<nicoco> אוף
<nicoco> התגרבב
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, כי הוא משלים אותי בדרכים שונות, לתחושתי הוא החצי השני שלי בהרבה מובנים, אבל הוא לא הרכוש שלי ולכן לא שייך לי
<Rodensky> אם הוא יחליט שלא יתאים לו - שיתכבד ויעזוב
<nicoco> שלי = שייך לי
<New0> אוקי למה את לא תלכי עם גבר אחר ?
<Rodensky> הוא אדם עצמאי
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, המילה "שלי" במקרה הזה היא לא של רכושנות
<Rodensky> וגם, אני לא אומרת החצי השני שלי אלא החצי השני
<New0> ממש כן
<nicoco> אפשר להגיד אותו דבר על כל מילה אחרת
<Rodensky> כי הוא החצי השני מזוגיות
<Rodensky> הוא לא חיית המחמד שלי
<nicoco> החצי השני זה לא רכושני
<Rodensky> הוא שווה ערך לכל דבר ועניין
<nicoco> אבל ברגע שאת מכניסה שלי אז זה כן
<serfus> nicoco, בעלי זה לא מי שאני שייכת לו. זה מי שבועל אותי
<New0> Rodeysky למה את לא תלכי עם גבר אחר ?
<Rodensky> סרפוס, זה היינו הך, מכיוון שזה שבועל הוא גם הבעלים של האישה
<nicoco> serfus, בעלי = הבעלים שלי
<nicoco> זה מין הפוך על הפוך
<Rodensky> New0, כי כך אני מגדירה נאמנות. מי שנמצא בזוגיות פתוחה מגדיר נאמנות בצורה שונה ולכן לא תהיה לו בעיה עם זה
<Rodensky> אני מבחינתי מצאתי את מי שמתאים לי, את מי שאופטימלי עבורי, ואין לי צורך לחפש משהו או מישהו אחר
<New0> Rodeysky אז את ממש טועה בגדול
<New0> זאת אומרת שאת שולטת בו
<Rodensky> שולטת בו? איך הגעת לזה?
<New0> לא הוא שולט בך
<New0> ברור
<Rodensky> עה?
<New0> זה או שולט או נשלט
<New0> הוא הנשלט
<New0> במקרה שלך
<Rodensky> איך הגעת לזה שהוא נשלט?
<New0> זה ברור
<Rodensky> שאלת אם אני אלך עם מישהו אחר
<Rodensky> אמרתי לך שלא
<Rodensky> אז איך הגעת למסקנה שזה אומר שהוא נשלט?
<Rodensky> למה אם הייתי עוזבת אותו או בוגדת בו אז הוא היה השולט?
<New0> הוא לא היה בוגד בך
<New0> יותר נכון
<Rodensky> עה?
<Rodensky> אם הייתי עוזבת אותו אז הוא לא היה בוגד בי?
<New0>  New0, כי כך אני מגדירה נאמנות. מי שנמצא בזוגיות פתוחה מגדיר נאמנות בצורה שונה ולכן לא תהיה לו בעיה עם זה
<New0> זה מראה הרבה
<Rodensky> לא הבנתי את הקשר
<New0> זוגיות פתוחה אין כזה דבר
<Rodensky> ספר את זה לכל אותם אנשים שמקיימים אותה
<New0> נאמנות בצורה שונה - מה לא הבנתי
<New0> את מתכוונת לכל הנשלטים ?
<Rodensky> כל אחד מגדיר נאמנות בצורה שונה, ובני זוג מתאמים ציפיות לגבי מה שהם רואי כנאמנות
<serfus> nicoco, המקור הוא מהמילה לבעול, כמו ביאה
<serfus> קיום יחסי מין
<Rodensky> יש זוגות שאצלם יחסי מין עם אחרים הם מותרים ומה שחשוב להם זה רק האינטימיות הרגשית
<New0> אין כזה דבר נאמנות שונה
<Rodensky> יש כאלה שדורשים זה מזה בלעדיות בשני התחומים כהגדרה לנאמנות
<nicoco> אם היה לי כוח אז הייתי בודק ברב מילים
<nicoco> אבל אין לי, אז אני סומך עליך
<New0> יש כזה דבר נאמנות
<serfus> זה מלשון חז"ל
<Rodensky> נאמנות מוגדרת בעיקר לפי הדברים שאתה מגדיר אותם כשבגידה
<Rodensky> וזה גמיש מזוג לזוג
<New0> יש כזה דבר חוקים/כללים בנאמנות
<serfus> כמובן למילה יש כמה משמעויות שונות
<New0> יש כזה דבר נאמנות שונה
<Rodensky> החוקים והכללים של הנאמנות מוגדרים על ידי בני הזוג
<Rodensky> לא על ידי New0 שהחליט עבור אחרים איך תיראה המערכת הזוגית שלהם
<Rodensky> ואם יש זוג שהחליט על זוגיות פתוחה שבה אפשר לקיים יחסי מין עם אחרים וזה לא ייחשב בגידה - אז הנאמנות שלהם מסתכמת באינטימיות הרגשית ולא הגופנית
<Rodensky> ושום דבר שאתה תגיד לא ישנה את העובדה שהם ממשיכים לחוש שכל אחד מהם נאמן לשני
<Rodensky> וחש ביטחון בזוגיות
<New0> סבבה
<New0> אז אל תקראי לזה נאמנות שונה
<Rodensky> לא קראתי לזה נאמנות שונה
<New0> כי זה בולשיט
<Rodensky> איפה אמרתי "נאמנות שונה"?
<Rodensky> אני מחפשת את זה ולא מוצאת את זה לצטט מעצמי
<New0> תקראי לזה נאמנות עם חוקים / כללים אחרים
<Rodensky> ועדין לא הסברת מה הקשר בין זה לבין שליטה
<Rodensky> ואיך הגעת לזה שהוא נשלט או וואטאבר
<Rodensky> New0, כבר קראתי לזה ככה, אתה מבלבל לי את המוח עכשיו
<Rodensky> אני אמרתי שתפוזים הם כתומים ואתה ענית לי "לא, מה פתאום! מלפפונים הם ירוקים!"
<New0>  כל אחד מגדיר נאמנות בצורה שונה, ובני זוג מתאמים ציפיות לגבי מה שהם רואי כנאמנות
<Rodensky> נכון
<Rodensky> יש כאלה שמגדירים נאמנות בזה שלא הולכים ומקיימים יחסי מין עם אחרים, יש כאלה שמגדירים נאמנות בצורה גמישה יותר ודורשים רק את העניין הרגשי-אישי
<Rodensky> נאמנות מיסודה מוגדרת כמצב של אי-בגידה, כי נאמנות קיימת כל עוד אף אחד מהצדדים לא הפר אותה
<New0> אוקי אין כזה דבר זוג ואין אף אחד נשלט או שולט במערכת יחסים
<Rodensky> מה?
<Rodensky> מה קשור עכשיו
<Rodensky> ?
<New0> זה הכוונה שלי בזוגיות
<New0> את אומרת לא חבר שלי
<New0> החצי השני
<New0> של מי ? לא יודעת אנחנו שווים
<Rodensky> עה?
<New0> אבל הוא החצי השני
<nicoco> עשו טובה
<Rodensky> דחיל רבאק, אתה לא מבין מה אני אומרת ואתה מדבר לא ברור
<New0> נתת לחצי השני שהוא חבר
<Rodensky> אין לי כוח לזה
<nicoco> אתם מזכירים לי שיעורים של שורשי ישראל
<New0> או שאת לא רוצה להודות
<New0> יש לך תירוצים
<nicoco> לקחו מורה למתמטיקה ונתנו לה ללמד שורשי ישראל
<Rodensky> להודות במה!?
<New0> כמו שאמרתי לך פעם
<nicoco> התוצאה זה מדריכים מFXP לאהבה
<Rodensky> New0, אתה לא מבין מה אני אומרת ואתה מדבר בעצמך לא ברור
<Rodensky> אז עזוב אותי
<New0> אין לי כוח למיסדר - אמרת אל תגיד אין כח תגיד לא רוצה
<nicoco> ואני עדיין לא מבין מה קשור מחט לתחת
<New0> ממש
<New0> תגידי שלא בא לך לדבר על זה אני יבין
<New0> זהו
<Rodensky> אין לי בעיה לדבר על זה, אבל עם מישהו שמבין על מה אני מדברת ושמדבר ברור
<Rodensky> שמדבר עם הגיון ורצף מחשבתי
<New0> בקיצוע אין כבר על מה לדבר בעצם
<New0> את צודקת הכל כבר מובן :)
<New0> *בקיצור
<nicoco> אתם מנסים להגדיר מונחים משתנים
<nicoco> זה לא ילך לכם
<nicoco> (זה היה מכוון ל New0)
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, אני אמרתי איך אני מגדירה את זה בקשר שלי, אני לא מבינה מה הוא רוצה ממני
<nicoco> בכל מקרה, תפסיקו לריב על זה
<nicoco> כי אתם נשמעים כמו המורה שלי לשורשי ישראל
<Rodensky> חחחחחח
<nicoco> אני אחזור על עצמי ממקודם כדי להדגיש את התסכול
<nicoco> לקחו מורה למתמטיקה
<Rodensky> אני הפסקתי
<nicoco> שמו אותה ללמד שורשי ישראל
<nicoco> והתוצאה זה מדריכי אהבה וזוגיות מFXP
<Rodensky> מה זה בכלל שורשי ישראל?
<nicoco> שתבינו, זאת אחת המורות היותר עקומות שקיימות
<nicoco> היא מלמדת מתמטיקה כמו שורשי ישראל
<nicoco> ושורשי ישראל כמו מתמטיקה
<nicoco> אני עדיין לא מבין מה קשור מחט לתחת
<Rodensky> מה זה בכלל שורשי ישראל?
<nicoco> שורשי ישראל זה אמור להיות כביכול העשרה על יהדות והחגים והמסורת וכל שאר הזבל הלא נחוץ
<nicoco> אבל היא החליטה שהיא עושה לנו שיעורים על זוגיות
<nicoco> אפילו לשורשי ישראל זה לא קשור :S
<New0> אוקי זה כבר מובן
<New0> ניקוקו כבר הבנו את העניין של רודןסקי
<avi1333> חחחחחח
<New0> BRB
<nicoco> It's double avi1333 :OOO
<nicoco> all the way!!!!
<nicoco> omgomgomg
<avi1333> ?
<nicoco> WHAT DOES IT MEAN?!
<nicoco> אה זה עשה לי את הניק הלא נכון
<nicoco> avihay*
<nicoco> It's double avihay :OOO
<nicoco> all the way!!!!
<nicoco> omgomgomg
<nicoco> WHAT DOES IT MEAN?!
<nicoco> עכשיו זה נעשה כמו שצריך
<New0> היי
<nicoco> הם מתרבים OO"
<nicoco> יש אביחי בכל מקום!!! :OOOOOO
<nicoco> Run away or you'll become an avihay too!!
 * nicoco ran away
<New0> שתתצטרך
<New0> האם זאת מילה נכונה
<New0> ?
<nicoco> כן
<serfus> שתצטרך
<nicoco> אה
<nicoco> ת' סוררת
<New0> אה אוקי תודה
<New0> מה זה סוררת ?
<nicoco> !g סוררת
<Hoborg> "סוררת - Black Bus | פסטיבל הסרטים הבינלאומי ה-26 חיפה" - http://www.haifaff.co.il/Movie%2520Info.php%3Fid%3D1305 | "YouTube - the rebellious - סוררת" - http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DoRJIhY4x5AM
<New0> תיראו מה זה ! הרבה זמן על המחשב והוא דופק לכם את השכל חחח
<nicoco> יותר מזה!
<nicoco> !g מילון
<Hoborg> "מילון מורפיקס – Morfix Dictionary" - http://morfix.mako.co.il/ | "English Hebrew Dictionary - The Ultimate Online Dictionary" - http://www.milon.co.il/
<New0> כבר שוכחים עברית קרוא וכתוב
<New0> זה לא נותן הרבה המילון הזה
<nicoco> אז תמצא אחד שכן
<nicoco> :P
<New0> סורר:
<New0> זהו
<New0> אוקי אין בעיה
<New0> הכל טוב :} גייס
<avi1333> תגידו אני יכול לעשות שנגיד בgnome ה carido-dock יעבוד ואילו בxubuntu הוא לא יעבוד?
<Rodensky> שאלה טובה
<nicoco> בעקרון הכל אפשר
<Rodensky> כשאני התקנתי ממשקים גרפיים נוספים כדי לנסות אותם, הם לא עבדו טוב עם הקומפיז ולא הצלחתי להעיף אותו
<nicoco> השאלה עד כמה מסובכת הדרך
<avi1333> אה אוקיי....
<avi1333> טוב לבנתיים אני ישאר עם גנום עד שאני יחליט מה לעשות
<avi1333> בכל אופן ה xubuntu באמת קל :)
<H3r0> אחליט*
<H3r0> אל תסתבך
<Interruptus> צודק
#ubuntu-il 2010-11-07
<trew1000> מישהו?
<trew1000> מה אני כותב בפיירפוקס כדי להגיע להגדרות?
<trew1000> about?
<shimi810> about:config
<yossi_> בוקר טוב חברים
<Guest27491> אני מנסה את אובונטו בהתקנת וובי
<Guest27491> בגלישה ברשת עלי להתקין פלאש
<Guest27491> איזה אני אמור להתקיו?
<Guest27491> ישירות מאדובי = מהאתר שלהם
<Guest27491> אשמח לקבל עזרה
<trew1000> יש
<trew1000> יש
<trew1000>  הידד
<trew1000> יש בלוג חדש לבלנדר
<trew1000> דובר עברית
<trew1000> מפורט ומסביר טוב
<trew1000> הנה לינק
<trew1000> http://y101.blogspot.com/
<Hoborg> Title: הרפתקאות ב-3D
<trew1000> למישהו יש מושג איך דוחפים את הבלוג הזה לפלאנט תוכנה חופשית?
<New0> שלום לכולם
<New0> moshe_ ?
<moshe_> כן?
<New0> עבדת על המדריך ההוא של דור ?
<moshe_> עדיין לא, אני אשב על זה בקרוב
<New0> ויש לי סוף סוף בשורות משמחות עליי
<moshe_> מה?
<New0> אוקי אני בכל מקרה ישב על זה טיפה עכשיו
<New0> BRB
<New0> חזרתי
<New0> היתה לי שיחה
<New0> החדשות הם שסוף סוף ישש לי עכשיו שולחן רחב שאני יכול לעבוד על כמה מחשבים בו זמנית
<New0> וסוף סוף אני יכול גם לנסות את אובונטו עד הסוף
<moshe_> למה? לא יכולת להתקין בדואל בוט?
<New0> דבר אחרון שרק נשאר לי זה לשים לו רמקולים
<New0> אובונטו הוא על המחשב השני
<New0> אני מתכתב עכשיו עם הנייד
<New0> ויש עליו רק WIN 7
<moshe_> למה לא התקנת בדואל בוט ועבדת על האובונטו אלא אם אתה חייב משהו שיש רק לחלונות או משהו כזה?
<moshe_> זה מה שאני עשיתי וכמעט לא נגעתי בחלונות מהרגע שהתקנתי את אובונטו:)
<New0> אני חייב לבנתיים את WIN 7
<New0> וזה על הנייד
<New0> יש לי עוד מחשב עם XP
<New0> ועליו התקנתי WUBI
<New0> ויש לו אובונטו 10.04
<moshe_> למה אתה חייב את חלונות 7??
<New0> זה ממש כיף עכשיו לעבוד בנוח עם שולחן רחב
<New0> כי זה בא עם הנייד
<New0> זה א
<New0> ב: יש לי עוד מחשב בשביל אובונטו
<New0> כאן יש לי רק מערכת אחת
<moshe_> אבל אם אתה באמת רוצה לנסות את אובונטו אתה תצטרך להתעסק איתה וללמוד אותה כמו שצריך
<moshe_> אני לא מבין מה הבעיה להתקין בדואל בוט על המחשב עם חלונות 7, אתה יכול אפילו להקטין את המחיצה של חלונות 7 עם כלי מובנה בחלונות
<New0> אני כרגע לא רוצה, וגם ויש לי מחשב אחר לאובונטו
<New0> יש לי 2 מחשבים לשימוש פיסי איתם
<New0> אבל אתה זוכר שאמרתי לך שאני עוד יפרמט את המחשב ההוא ?
<moshe_> לגיטימי שאתה לא רוצה, אבל קח בחשבון שככל ש"תשחק" יותר עם המערכת ככה תלמד מהר יותר
<New0> ברור
<moshe_> כולל תמיכה
<New0> נכון
<New0> אוקי אז ככה עד עכשיו היתה לי כוננית שהרוחב שלה היה מטר ועשרים
<New0> לכן היה לי ממש קשה לעבוד עם 2 מקלדות
<New0> נייד + הנייח
<New0> עכשיו שיש לי שולחן רחב אז יהיה לי יותר קל
<New0> ואני צריך עכשיו רק לפרמט אותו ממש
<New0> ולהתקין את GRUB כמו שצריך
<New0> פייסטייש ?
<moshe_> הענין הוא שאתה סביר שתעבוד בעיקר על מה שנוח יותר ובהתחלה זה בטוח יהיה החלונות 7 כי זה מה שאתה רגיל אליו
<New0> האמת היא שגם המעבר בין XP ל 7 היה קשה מאוד
<moshe_> גראב זה פשוט מאוד, מה גם שאתה מתקין את המערכת זה מתקין את גראב אוטומטית
<New0> אבל התרגלתי משהו כמו שבוע שבועיים
<New0> משהו כזה
<New0> אוקי לכן אני מתכונן לעשות פירמוט
<New0> טוטלי
<moshe_> אני יודע, לא היה לי סבלנות להתרגל לויסטה אז ישר התקנתי את אובונטו
<moshe_> אבל עדיין יהיה לך מחשב עם חלונות, והוא גם חזק יותר אני מניח כי הוא בא עם 7, אז מה יגרום לך להעדיף את המחשב עם אובונטו?
<New0> ויסטה לא ניסיתי כי זה זבל, אבל ששמעתי על פיקסטה אז התקנתי אותו לפני כמה חודשים
<moshe_> אלא אם אתה מעדיף את אובונטו כרגע בגלל היתרונות שלה
<New0> אני ממש מתאהב בלינוקס מרגע לרגע
<New0> זה עובדה :)
<New0> אבל בשביל שאני יעבוד איתו סופית אני צריך להתרגל אליו
<New0> אני כבר חודש + נמצא בו
<New0> אבל לא ממש ביררתי על תוכנות וכאלו
<New0> לכן עכשיו אני מתכונן להכיר אותו לעומק
<moshe_> כן, ככל שאתה יותר בלינוקס אתה רק מתאהב יותר, גם אני ככה:)
<New0> לדוגמא את ההורדות שלי אני ישתדל לעשות רק בו
<New0> :) :) :)
<New0> לשמוע מוסיקה אני גם יתחיל
<New0> לפתח גם בקרוב
<moshe_> אני באמת לא מבין מה הבעיה אם כך לעשות דואל בוט, ככה רק אם אתה צריך את חלונות אתה תעבור לשם
<New0> אבל לראות סרטים עדיין לא יודע
<New0> אוקי לא הבנת אותי
<moshe_> לראות סרטים זו הבעיה שלך? זה הדבר הכי קל...
<New0> בוחן פתע : ) :) :) חח
<New0> כמה מחשבים יש לי ?
<New0> ואם כבר אני יתקין אובונטו זה יהיה על דוק
<moshe_> זה לא משנה, גם אם יש לך 1 וגם אם יש לך 5 (סתם להגזמה) ככל שאתה נמצא פחות בחלונות יותר טוב בתקופת הלמידה
<New0> יפה
<New0> לכן יש לי מחשב נוסף
<New0> שעליו יש אובונטו ממש
<New0> מובן ?
<New0> אני לא צריך להתקין על הנייד
<Interruptus> הממ אצלי כל המדיה וההורדות על הדביאן הענתיק
<moshe_> ההוכחה הקלה שאני צודק זה שאתה עדיין צופה בסרטים בחלונות, תוך גג שעה אני מסדר לך שתוכל לראות הכל דרך לינוקס (בדרך הארוכה)
<Interruptus> מכונת סטורג' מדיה של 1.5 טרה
<New0> אוקי בא נעשה את זה
<New0> בא נצא לדרך :)
<New0> בא לך ?
<moshe_> לעשות מה?
<New0> להתקין מה שצריך לכל זה
<moshe_> יש מדריך שכתבתי, אתה מוזמן לעשות אותו ולשאול שאלות אם צריך:)
<New0> בכיףף
<New0> רק רגע
<New0> אני מעכשיו יתחבר לציט דרך אובונטו
<New0> בשביל להתרגל אליו כמו שאתה אומר, ואז תשלח לי לינק
<moshe_> מה שאני כן מבקש זה שתעיר הערות והארות על המדריך, אמנם זה תרגום אבל תמיד טוב לשמוע מה אפשר וצריך לשפר
<New0> בכיף
<moshe_> הלינק הוא http://ubuntu-il.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=2581
<moshe_> אני יכול לשלוח שוב אחרי שתתחבר דרך האובונטו
<New0> אוקי
<New0> שלח
<moshe_> הלינק הוא http://ubuntu-il.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=2581
<new> אוקי עכשיו אני באובונטו
<new> אוקי
<nicoco> :P
<nicoco> צהריים טובים :)
<new> צהריים טובים ומבורכים :)
<new> אוקי משה קודם איזה תוכנה הכי מומלצת לאובונטו ?
<new> IRC
<Interruptus> xchat
<Interruptus> הכי נוחה לדעתי
<new> אוקי ננסה
<new> זה כבר מותקן ?
<new> או שצריך להתקין ?
<Interruptus> בילט אין
<new> איפה אני מוצא את זה ?
<new> באובונטון ?
<Interruptus> בתפריט
<new> *-ן
<new> איזה ?
<moshe_> xchat לא מובנת באובונטו, אבל אפשר להתקין מהמאגרים בקלות
<new> איך ?
<moshe_> sudo apt-get install xchat
<new>  אוקי תודה
<moshe_> עם מה אתה מדבר עכשיו?
<Interruptus> בטח בוובקליאנט
<new> דפדפן
<new> מה ?
<new> וובק.... ?? מה זה ?
<Interruptus> וובקליאנט = דפדפן
<new> אה אוקי
<new> מתקין :)
<lin> hi
<lin> נחמד
<Interruptus> אינדיד
<lin> אבל הקאפס לוק לא עובד
<lin> באסה
<lin> אוקי נמשיך לעוד התקנות
<lin> מה זה הניק לא משתנה
<lin> לא משתנה
<lin> לא יודע למה
<lin> איקס צ'ט בעייתי
<nady> שלום
<moshe_> וברכה
<lin_> jk
<Neww> לל
<NewOne> אה אה נראה לי שאני משתמש עם הניק שלי לכן הוא לא השתנה
<NewOne> חחח
<NewOne> אוקי אולי אני יעבוד עם עוד תוכנות כאלו יש עוד המלצות ?
<nady> אחרי ההתקנה לא עולה לי כלום
<NewOne> מה לא עולה ?
<nady> מערכת הפעלה
<moshe_> מה התקנת?
<NewOne> אז מה כן עולה ?
<NewOne> איך אני מתקין mIRC ?
<nady> כל מיני שורת
<moshe_> כנס לסינפטיק ותחפש שם IRC, זה יתן לך מלא אפשרויות לתכנות להתקנה
<NewOne> אוקי
<NewOne> סינפטיק או מרכז התוכנות ?
<moshe_> לא באמת משנה
<NewOne> אוקי
<NewOne> חחח איזה קטע
<NewOne> אני כרגע מחובר מ 3 מקומות חח
<NewOne> :)
<NewOne> טוב הרשימה היא ענקית :) חח
<NewOne> זה מוזר, לא מופיע מירק
<NewOne> אז מה עושים ?
<moshe_> אתה צריך לבחור את התכנה שמתאימה לך, אני לא מכיר את מירק כך שאני לא יודע
<NewOne> היא לא מופיע ברשימה
<NewOne> אבל אוקי אני יבדוק את זה בהזדמנות
<moshe_> את זה הבנתי, אבל יתכן שצריך להוסיף מאגרים או משהו עבורה
<NewOne> אה אה אוקי
<NewOne> טוב אני ינסה לא להתפרס עכשיו וילך למדריך שלך
<NewOne> ותודה :)
<NewOne> אני שם לב שיש לך כמה פעמים סודו
<NewOne> זה אומר שצריך לעבוד 4 שלבסים ?
<moshe_> למה אתה מתכוון?
<NewOne> *שלבים
<NewOne> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/`lsb_release -cs`.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list; sudo apt-get -q update; sudo apt-get --yes -q --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring; sudo apt-get -q update
<moshe_> כל מה שמופיע באותו הציטוט קוד אפשר להריץ בעזרת העתק-הדבק אחד
<NewOne> אוקי
<NewOne> אז אני 4 פעמים חוזר על השלב ?
<moshe_> לא, רק פעם אחת
<NewOne> וואאלה יפה
<NewOne> מה הקיצור במקשים ?
<NewOne> להדבק במסוף?
<moshe_> CTRL+SHIFT+V
<moshe_> ועם C בשביל העתקה מהמסוף (לידע כללי)
<NewOne> תודה
<NewOne> ווואווו מגניב :)
<Shualdon2> הדבקה במסוף -Shift + Insert
<NewOne> דאמ כמה מידע !!!
<Shualdon2> יותר נוח
<NewOne> אה נכון
<NewOne> נכון
<NewOne> תראה מה זה שמתקינים אובונטו ולא ממש משתמשים איתו
<moshe_> זה מה שאני אומר:)
<NewOne> לא זוכרים דברים :) :) :)
<NewOne> חחחח כן אה :) :) :)
<moshe_> אתה מעדיף לא להשתמש במערכת אלא בחלונות 7, למה לך להעניש את עצמך?:)
<NewOne> אוקי עדיין מירק לא מופיע :(
<moshe_> זה לא אמור לעזור למירק, זה אמור לאפשר לך להתקין את החבילות קודקים וכו'
<NewOne> לכן עכשיו אני מתחיל להשתמש לאובונטו חזק :)
<Interruptus> למה מירק למה
<NewOne> אה הבנתי
<Interruptus> מירק = תוכנת חלונות
<Interruptus> יש מספיק תחליפים טובים
<NewOne> אני יודע שזה לא מוריד את ההתקנות אלא את המידע עליהם
<NewOne> מירק זה יותר נח
<NewOne> ועכשיו באמת נזכרתי שאין מירק בלינקוס
<NewOne> *לינוקס
<nicoco> היי! שועלדון השני!
<nicoco> :O
<nicoco> It's double Shualdon!@#
<nicoco> all the way!@#
<nicoco> OMGOMGOMG
<nicoco> WHAT DOES IT MEAN?!
<NewOne> משה
<NewOne> http://pastebin.com/NFs8y56B
<NewOne> יש לי פה משהו מוזר בסוף
<NewOne> הוא לא התקין משהו נראה לי
<moshe_> זה לא נורא, לא יודע למה יש בעיה עם החבילה הזו
<NewOne> ראית את הלינק ?
<moshe_> תסיר את זה מהרשימה של החבילות להתקנה
<NewOne> את מה ?
<moshe_> כן, הוא לא מתקין את החבילה של sun-java6-fonts
<NewOne> אז איך אני מתקין ?
<moshe_> תמחק אותה מהרשימה של החבילות שאתה מתקין
<NewOne> אוקי
<moshe_> אז תריץ את הפקודה שוב (בלי החבילה)
<NewOne> E: Package sun-java6-jre has no installation candidate
<NewOne> גם את זה ?
<moshe_> כן
<NewOne> אוקי
<NewOne> ווואאלה אין לך מושג איזה נח לי פה להשתמש עם כל הקיצורי דרך
<NewOne> אני בכלל לא נוגע בעכבר :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :)
<moshe_> כן, זה מקל מאוד על החיים, אני צריך ללמוד להתרגל לזה
<NewOne> אני כבר הורגלתי לזה ב MS
<NewOne> אבל אין על הכל
<NewOne> 95 %
<NewOne> רק
<NewOne> כאן זה 100  %
<NewOne> :)
<NewOne> הייתי גם צריך להוריד את java plugin
<NewOne> לא יודע למה הוא לא מתקין את כל ג'אווה
<NewOne> אז איך אני מתקין אותם  ?
<moshe_> גם אני לא יודע, גם אצלי היו בעיות עם זה
<NewOne> אח"כ ?
<NewOne> אגב הוא כבר התחיל עם התהליך :)
<moshe_> אני לא בטוח שבאמת צריך את זה, אצלי אין בעיות בינתיים
<NewOne> אוקי
<NewOne> מקסימום אם אני ייצטרך את זה בעתיד אני יחפש על זה ויגיד לך למדריך
<moshe_> סבבה
<NewOne> BRB
<NewOne> חזרתי
<NewOne> אה אה אוקי, אז בנתיים אין לי מה לדאוג על זה :)
<NewOne> ווואוו הוא עדיין בהתקנות
<NewOne> איך אני שם בפנל על המעבד ?
<NewOne> *נתונים
<NewOne> והאם יש קיצור דרך לזה ?
<NewOne> אווו סוף סוף סיים :)
<nicoco> NewOne, קליק ימני על הפאנל
<nicoco> add to panel
<NewOne> ואפשר בלי התערבות של העכבר ?
<NewOne> אוקי מה להוסיף לפנל ?
<nicoco> את מה שאתה רוצה
<nicoco> :\
<NewOne> נתונים על המעבד
<nicoco> אז חפש שם
<nicoco> צריך להיות בין האפשרויות
<NewOne> אוקי
<NewOne> ואפשר בלי התערבות של העכבר ?
<nicoco> הכל אפשר
<NewOne> דרך קיצורי מקשים להכניס משהו לפנל ?
<nicoco> השאלה עד כמה הדרך מורכבת
<NewOne> איך ?
<NewOne> אתה יודע איך ?
<nicoco> אין לי מושג איך, אבל אפשר
<nicoco> :P
<NewOne> חחחח אוקי :)
<NewOne>  אוקי לבנתיים הוספתי: צג מערכת, מנטר התאמת תדירות המעבד
<NewOne> למרות שניטור אין לי מושג מה זה והאם אני צריך אותו :)(
<NewOne> מגניב
<NewOne> משה
<NewOne> ?
<NewOne> moshe_ ?
<NewOne> ניקוקו אתה מבין קצת בהתקנות של אובונטו ?
<nicoco> אע?
<nicoco> מה זאת אומרת בהתקנות של אובונטו?
<nicoco> להתקין תוכנות?
<nicoco> או את המערכת עצמה?
<nicoco> NewOne?
<moshe_> כן?
<moshe_> NewOne, ?
<NewOne> בהתקנות תוכנה
<moshe_> מה הבעיה?
<NewOne> איך אני מוסיף זמן ליד הניק .?
<moshe_> כלומר?
<nicoco> חותמות זמן?
<nicoco> בIRC?
<moshe_> דרך איזה תכנה אתה?
<NewOne> nicoco אני לא ראיתי את החלון שלי מהבהב לכן לא ראיתי את ההודעות שלך
<NewOne> בעייתי האיכס צי'ט הזה
<moshe_> אתה עם XCHAT?
<NewOne> כן
<NewOne> איקס צי'ט
<moshe_> כנס ל-settings>preferences
<NewOne> וואוו אני לא רואה בכלל את החלון שלי מהבהב
<NewOne> כן
<NewOne> לכן אני לא רואה את ההודעות שלכם
<NewOne> אוקי
<NewOne> ו...
<moshe_> שם יש לך ב-text box אפשרות לסמן את ה-time stamps ואז יהיה לך את השעה בצד
<nicoco> באיזו תוכנה השתמשת לפני זה?
<nicoco> שכן הבהבה
<NewOne> MS
<nicoco> MS?
<NewOne> איקס ו... צירק
<NewOne> *מירק
<NewOne> ברור
<nicoco> הו
<nicoco> מירק
<NewOne> ב MS
<nicoco> מירק אכן נוחה
<NewOne> עכשיו אני עובר סופית לעבוד רוב הזמן באובונטו בשביל להתרגל
<NewOne> מאוד
<nicoco> אבל עם הזמן אחרי שמתרגלים לאקסצ'אט מבינים שהיא בעצם יותר נוחה
<NewOne> משה אין לי שם טייס סטפ
<NewOne> ניקוקו אוקי הזמן יגיד :)
<moshe_> איך אין לך?
<NewOne> אבל החלון שלי לא מהבהב
<moshe_> זה הכי למטה
<NewOne> אה באיקס חח
<NewOne> אוקי
<NewOne> חשבתי באובונטו חח
<NewOne> שלח הודעה
<NewOne> בדיקה
<nicoco> Preference > Interface > Text box > Time Stamps
<NewOne> בדיקה
<moshe_> אני מדבר על ה-settings שנמצא בשורה למעלה ב-XCHAT
<NewOne> או יופי עובד
<NewOne> בדיקה
<NewOne> בדיקה
<NewOne> בדיקה
<NewOne> בדיקה
<NewOne> בדיקה
<NewOne> בדיקה
<NewOne> כן הבנתי
<NewOne> אני עכשיו עוושה בדיקות
<nicoco> :\
<NewOne> ווואוו כמה בעיות זה עושה
<NewOne> אוו סוף סוף
<NewOne> עכשיו הזמן שלי הוא בסדר
<NewOne> מה עם זה שהחלון שלי יהבהב ?
<NewOne> איך אני מגדיר את זה ?
<moshe_> אני לא בטוח שאפשר לגרום לזה לקרות, אבל אפשר לעשות שתהיה אתראת קול
<nicoco> Preference > Interface > Alerts
<NewOne> אתה מתכוון ל
<nicoco> Preference > Chatting* > Alerts
<NewOne> כן אוקי
<moshe_> באיזה תכנה אתם?
<NewOne> מה לסמן שם
<NewOne> xchat
<NewOne> לסמן ב Chatnaal ?
<NewOne> message ?
<nicoco> נסה את זה קצת לבד
<nicoco> אם אתה יודע אנגלית
<NewOne> אוקי
<NewOne> אנגלית בסדר לשלב הזה :)
<nicoco> אתה לא צריך להיות מרובע כמו אמריקאי
<NewOne> אוקי שלח לי הודעה
<nicoco> צא קצת מהקופסא, נסה דברים לבד
<nicoco> NewOne,
<NewOne> שוב
<nicoco> NewOne,
<NewOne> אוקי עכשיו שוב ופעם אחרונה :)
<nicoco> NewOne,
<NewOne> אוקי
<NewOne> זה מהבהב יפה
<NewOne> רק שבפנל זה מהבהב בקושי
<NewOne> אבל מהבהב הפעם
<NewOne> תודה על העזרה
<NewOne> moshe_ אוקי עכשיו אני בשלב נוסף
<NewOne> שלב שני
<NewOne> sudo apt-get remove kaffeine-mozilla mozil
<moshe_> עכשיו זה ילך מהר, השלבים הבאים אחרי התקנת החבילות בשלב הראשון הרבה יותר מהירים
<NewOne> למה צריך להסיר את זה ?
<NewOne> זה הכרחי ?
<NewOne> אוקי
<moshe_> אני מאמין שכן, כנראה כי זה עלול לגרום להתנגשות בין החבילות
<NewOne> ווואוו איזה יופי אני רואה ממש הודעה בחלון למעלה בצד ימין שאתה שולח הודעה :)
<NewOne> אוקי אני יבצע :)
<NewOne> sudo apt-get remove kaffeine-mozilla mozilla-helix-player mozilla-mplayer mozilla-plugin-vlc totem-mozilla xine-plugin
<NewOne> sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer gecko-mediaplayer
<NewOne> אני יריץ את שניהם במקביל, אפשרי ?
<Interruptus> לעע
<nicoco> לא
<NewOne> אוקי
<NewOne> תודה על האזהרה
<nicoco> וגם אם היה אפשרי, מאוד לא מומלץ
<NewOne> אוקי
<NewOne> זה מביא לי כל מיני שגיאות
<NewOne> אז הורדתי מהרשימה את מה שאין לו
<NewOne> ועכשיו יש שגיאה אחרת
<NewOne> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<NewOne> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<NewOne> מה זה אומר ?
<NewOne> אל תשכחו יש לי 10.04
<NewOne> nicoco ?
<NewOne> moshe_ ?
<NewOne> some body /
<NewOne> ?
<NewOne> :)
<nicoco> זה אומר שכנראה יש לך מנהל תוכנות אחר שנועל את האיזור
<moshe_> תנסה שוב יותר מאוחר
<NewOne> נכון
<nicoco> נסה לסגור הכל ולנסות שוב
<nicoco> או לעשות ריבוט ולנסות שוב
<nicoco> אחד מהם צריך לעבוד
<NewOne> כן זה באמצע התקנה
<NewOne> בשפות
<serfus> אי אפשר להריץ 2 מנהלי חבילות בו זמנית
<NewOne> אה אה אוקי תודה
<NewOne> מה לעשות !!! לפעמים אני נענש על זה שאני לא משתמש באובונטו לזמן מה
<NewOne> ושוכח דברים פשוטים כאלו :)
<NewOne> אוו יופי
<NewOne> חברה אתם גאונים :)
<NewOne> משה יופי זה מתקין לי את שלב שני :)
<NewOne> ו... סיים :) :) :)
<Interruptus> וואע וואע 2 מנהלי חבילות בו זמנית?
<Interruptus> זה כמו לשים הילוך ברברס ולדחוף את הרכב קדימה
<NewOne> זה מה שהיה
<Interruptus> בו זמנית
<NewOne> חחחחחחחחחחחחח
<NewOne> טוב חזק
<nicoco> מזל שיש את הנעילה של ההתקנות
<nicoco> אחרת זה מה שהיה קורה
<NewOne> נכנסתי לשפות ואז בא לי הודעה שצריך לעדכן משהו
<nicoco> :O
<NewOne> אז נתתי לו שיתקין
<NewOne> כושר שלום :)
<kosherpup> שלום:)
<kosherpup> התקנתי XCHAT
<kosherpup> ני לא אוהב יותר מידי דברים בעניים
<NewOne> כן אני בדיוק התקנתי את זה עכשיו
<NewOne> האמת בהתחלה זה לא נח, אבל ניקוקו אומר שצריך להתרגל לזה
<kosherpup> אני חזרתי לאובנטו 10ץ04
<kosherpup> אה
<NewOne> האמת היא שגם אני מתחיל לאהוב את האפשריות שלה
<kosherpup> 10.04
<NewOne> גם אני על 10.04
<NewOne> חח
<NewOne> moshe_ ?
<kosherpup> יותר טוב מהחדש
<nicoco> זאת תוכנה יותר מקצועית, אם אתם רוצים משהו פשוט ונקי משטויות תשתמשו באמפתי
<nicoco> או מנשק אחר כלשהו
<moshe_> New0, מה?
<NewOne> להתקין גם את אפשרות שנייה ?
<nicoco> (דיברתי על אקסצ'אט)
<NewOne> מה זה מנשק ?
<NewOne> ממשק ?
<nicoco> כן
<NewOne> אז למה מנשק ?
<moshe_> לא, אתה צריך להתקין את אפשרות אחת בכל שלב אלא אם רשום שזה לבחירת המשתמש
<kosherpup> אמפתי לא עובד עם IRC ב10.04 לכן התקנתי XCHAT
<NewOne> אה אוקי משה
<nicoco> וואלה? לא הגיוני
<nicoco> אני זוכר שהוא עבד
<kosherpup> לא אצלי
<kosherpup> אין תאפשרות בכלל
<nicoco> משונה
<kosherpup> כן
<NewOne> משה, מה זה סטרימינג ?
<nicoco> בטח שיש
<kosherpup> שניה מחליף למימין לשמאל
<nicoco> kosherpup, Chat accounts
<kosherpup> שניה ני בודק
<nicoco> ויש שם בין כל שאר האפשרויות גם IRC
<nicoco> בין ICQ ל-MSN
<NewOne> מה זה בדיוק סטרימינג ?
<nicoco> זרימה
<kosherpup> זהו שאין
<NewOne> מה זה אומר ?
<NewOne> קודק ?
<nicoco> בדרך כלל הכוונה למהירות הורדה של מידע מאתר אינטרנט
<kosherpup> זה אומר סרט שצופים בו תוך כדי הורדה
<kosherpup> אה
<kosherpup> גם
<nicoco> צפיה ישירה וכאלה משתמשים במונח הזה
<nicoco> אם יש אתר סטרימינג זה אומר שהוא מסוגל להעלות למחשב שלך יותר מהר
<NewOne> שאני התקנתי סטרימינג של ווידאו אודיו, מה זה אומר ?
<nicoco> הממ?
<NewOne> שלב שני, סטרימינג של וידאו וקול
<nicoco> אולי אתה מתכוון לGstremer או משהו כזה
<NewOne> sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer gecko-mediaplayer
<NewOne> מה זה אומר
<nicoco> תתקין תוכנות דרך מרכז התוכנות, למה אתה מתעקש להסתבך עם הטרמינל?
<NewOne> אני לא מתעקש
<NewOne> אלא זה המדריך של מש
<NewOne> ה
<nicoco> אה, אפשור מולטימדיה באובונטו?
<NewOne> משהו כזה
<nicoco> טוב, אז תסתבך עם משה
<nicoco> :P
<NewOne> ווואוו ווינ עושה בעיות כרגיל
<NewOne> חח אוקי
<nicoco> לא קראתי את המדריך - אני לא יכול לעזור כל כך
<NewOne> moshe_ ?
<NewOne> סבבה
<NewOne> moshe ?
<kosherpup> זהו הצלחתי
<NewOne> מה הצלחת ?
<kosherpup> להיכנס מאמפתי
<moshe> אז מה הבעיה?:)
<NewOne> אה יפה
<NewOne> משה מה זה אומר השלב השני ?
<kosherpup> צריך קודם לעשות חשבון אחר כלשהו ורק אז הוא נותן
<NewOne> sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer gecko-mediaplayer
<kosherpup> להתקין אחד מהנגני סרטים האלה
<moshe> זה מתקין את אמפלייר, אתה יכול לבצע אותו אבל אתה לא באמת צריך את זה (אלא אם אתה רוצה לנסות את אמפלייר)
<kosherpup> או שניה
<kosherpup> ם
<moshe> אבל זה דורש קצת יותר התעסקות כדי שזה יעבוד כמו שצריך אם אני זוכר נכון
<NewOne> אוקי משה אני מחפש כרגע את הדרך הפשוטה יותר
<kosherpup> ניו מה אתה מנסה לעשות?
<moshe> אז החלק הראשון של השלב מספיק לך
<NewOne> אפשרות ראשונה, הנגן של gecko
<NewOne> זה מה שעשיתי
<moshe> אז אתה יכול לעבור לשלב הבא (אם אני לא טועה זה גם כתוב שם)
<NewOne> משה מדריך אותי להתקנת תוכנות
<kosherpup> אה
<NewOne> אוקי
<NewOne> חלק 3 המרת פורמטים של קבצי וידאו וקול
<NewOne> אוקי זה התקנתי עכשיו
<moshe> אתה גם לא חייב לעשות את כל השלבים, חלקם לא חובה
<NewOne> אני עושה בכל מקרה
<moshe> לדוגמה אם אתה לא ממיר קבצים שלב 3 לא חשוב עבורך
<NewOne> תודה :)
<NewOne> אה אה אוקי
<NewOne> אבל זה לא יעמיס על המערכת :)
<NewOne> עורך טאגי ID מה זה ?
<moshe> אתה יכול לבצע את זה אבל אתה לא חייב, מצד אחד זה תופס מקום, מצד שני אם זו לא בעיה עבורך זה יכול לחסוך זמן כשתצטרך אם תצטרך את זה
<NewOne> מידע על קובץ ?
<NewOne> מוכר לי קצת מווינאמפ
<moshe> כן, וזה העורך של התגים, לפעמים יש בעיות עם התגיות במעבר מחלונות וכאלה
<moshe> אז זה יכול להיות שימושי
<NewOne> אה אוקי אני יתקין
<kosherpup> חחחחחחח
<NewOne> sudo apt-get install exfalso || sudo apt-get install easytag easytag-aac ???
<kosherpup> ככה זה בפעם הראשונה מתקינים הכל עד שלומדים אותם ובהתקנה השניה כבר יודעים מה טוב ומה לא
<NewOne> :) ברוררררררר
<kosherpup> חחחחחחח
<NewOne> אני יתקין את כל ה NSA עד שלינוקס יקרוס חחח
<kosherpup> אובונטו זה גן עדן לאנשים שאוהבים להתנסות בתוכנות
<NewOne> אולהההה
<kosherpup> חחחחחחח
<NewOne> משה ?
<NewOne> sudo apt-get install exfalso או  sudo apt-get install easytag easytag-aac ???
<moshe> תריץ את הפקודות כמו שהן רשומות, אני פשוט העתקתי אותן מהמדריך שתרגמתי
<NewOne> עורך טאגי ID אתם יכולים להשתמש ב-exfalso להתקנה בפקודה    או     או שבאיזי טאג להתקנה עם הפקודה
<NewOne> איזו מהם
<NewOne> זאת אומרת שאתה רק דיקלמת ?
<NewOne> חחח
<NewOne> נחמד
<moshe> את הפקודות אי אפשר לתרגם, אבל תרגמתי את השאר והסברתי קצת אם היה צורך
<NewOne> נכון אבל רשום אצלך "או"
<NewOne> לכן אני שואל
<NewOne> אם זה יעשה התנגשות
<kosherpup> אני הפעם התקנתי רק את DOCKY וvirtualbox וXCHAT בטעות ואת WVDIAL כי אני רוצה ללמוד להתעסק עם זה חוץ מקודקים וערכות נושא שגם התקנתי
<kosherpup> אה וגם WINE:)
<kosherpup> חובה למשתמשי ווינדוס לשעבר
<kosherpup> טוב ני זז לשחק קצת
<kosherpup> ביייייייייייי
<NewOne> moshe
<NewOne> אוקי סיימתי עם המדריך שלך
<moshe> ו..?
<NewOne> עכשיו איך אני משתמש עם סרט עם תרגום ?
<moshe> למה אתה מתכוון?
<moshe> יש לך סרט שאתה רוצה לראות?
<NewOne> כן דרך הרשת
<NewOne> למרות שהיא לא זמינה לי
<moshe> מה לא זמין לך?
<NewOne> המחשבים האחרים
<NewOne> אני לא יכול להיכנס אליהם
<moshe> אז איך אתה מתכוון לראות דרך הרשת סרט?
<NewOne> משהו בעייתי עם הסמבה הזה
<moshe> הרי אתה לא יכול להגיע לקובץ של הסרט...
<NewOne> כרגע אני לא עד שאני יסדר
<NewOne> :)
<moshe> אז תעביר את הקובץ למחשב שלך, ככה תוכל לבדוק את זה
<NewOne> גם מ מק אני לא יכול
<NewOne> *מס
<moshe> יש לך סרט על המחשב?
<NewOne> יותר מידיי :)
<NewOne> לא על אובונטו
<moshe> נסה להפעיל אחד מהם
<NewOne> אם זה מה שאתה שואל
<moshe> דרך אובונטו
<NewOne> לא מצליח להיכנס למחשבים ב...מס
<NewOne> אני ינסה להתקין סמבה
<moshe> תעביר עם DOK למחשב אובונטו בינתיים, עד שתתקן את זה
<NewOne> אתה יודע איך ומה צריך ?
<NewOne> אוקי
<moshe> אני לא יודע איך לעבוד מהצד של חלונות
<NewOne> פעם ראשונה שאני יעבוד עכשיו עם יסב
<NewOne> :)
<moshe> יסב??
<NewOne> UBS
<NewOne> *USB
<moshe> זה עובד מהקופסה
<NewOne> אוקי איך אני רואה את ז
<moshe> למה אתה מתכוון?
<NewOne> ווואווו הוא כבר זיהה לי אותו אוטומטית חחח :)
<NewOne> חולה על אובונטו
<moshe> נסה להפעיל את הסרט
<NewOne> רק שניה אני יחבר אותו למחשב עם הסרטים
<NewOne> זה היה רק ניסוי
<NewOne> אני יכול עכשיו להוציא ?
<NewOne> או שצריך ללחוץ על הוצא ?
<NewOne> לדוק
<moshe> ליתר ביטחון תנתק אותו עם הקליק ימני והוצאה בטוחה וכו'
<NewOne> אוקי
<NewOne> עם הסמל של ^ נכון ?
<NewOne> כן הוא נעלם לי :)
<NewOne> רגע אני עכשיו גם יכול לראות בלו ריי ?
<NewOne> אני רוצה לדעת איזה סרט להעתיק
<moshe> אני לא בטוח, אבל שווה לנסות
<moshe> תנסה סרט רגיל, אח"כ בלו ריי
<nicoco> בלוריי זה כבר תלוי במערכת שלך
<nicoco> בחומרה*
<NewOne> אוקי
<moshe> שים את שניהם על ה-DOK
<NewOne> כן בדיוק מה שבאתי להציע חחח :)
<NewOne> איזה איטי
<NewOne> זה יסב איטי מאוד
<NewOne> 7.63 MB/S
<NewOne> לא משנה 4G 50 ש"ח עדיין שווה KINGSTON
<NewOne> חשבתי שצריך לעשות לדוק/יסב מאונט
<NewOne> מסתבר שלא
<NewOne> הוא עושה את זה אוטומטית
<NewOne> יופי סיים
<NewOne> ווואווווו איזה יופי
<NewOne> מגניב
<NewOne> רואים מעולה
<NewOne> איכות סאונג מעולה
<NewOne> נראה לי מעכשיו אני רואה רק באובונטו סרטים
<NewOne> לגביי מוסיקה אני עדיין צריך לבדוק תוכנה מתאימה
<NewOne> moshe
<NewOne> אין לך מושג איזו איכות סאונד יש לי
<moshe> אתה יכול לשמוע מוזיקה באותן התכנות או ברית'מבוקס
<NewOne> אבל הבלו ריי ממש איטי
<NewOne> מה ?
<NewOne> אוקי בא ננסה מוסיקה
<moshe> לגבי בלו ריי סביר שזה ענין של החומרה שלך שלא מספיק חזקה, יצא לך לראות את זה על החלונות?
<moshe> באותו המחשב...
<NewOne> כן זה החומרה
<NewOne> BRB
<NewOne> חזרתי
<NewOne> אוקי סרטים רגילים פשוט עובדים מעולה
<NewOne> שירים איכות מעולה
<NewOne> סאונד יותר טוב מ.... MS
<NewOne> באסה שהחומרה שלי לא חזקה לבלו ריי
<NewOne> אולי בעתיד אני יקנה מחשב תואם
<NewOne> moshe ?
<moshe> אני פה, פשוט עושה עוד משהו במקביל
<moshe> מה גם אתה מצפה שאגיב?:)
<NewOne> יש עוד דברים שאני צריך לשנות/לעשות/להוסיף תוכנות
<NewOne> ?
<moshe> בשביל לצפות בסרטים? לא
<NewOne> אוקי אוקי רק אל תהרוג אותי :) חח
<NewOne> סרטים אני רואה מעולה
<moshe> למה? זה כיף, לא?:)
<NewOne> מוסיקה שומע מעולה
<NewOne> ברור זה כיף
<moshe> יש לך רשימה של הסרטים שלך?
<NewOne> איכות יותר טובה מ MS
<NewOne> רשימה ?
<NewOne> מה הכוונה ?
<moshe> אפשר להחליף סרטים
<NewOne> לא הבנתי
<moshe> איזה סרטים יש לך?
<NewOne> מלא
<NewOne> טונות
<NewOne> התכוונת סוג ?
<NewOne> .avi , .mkv
<moshe> גם, אני רוצה לראות אם יש לך סרטים שאני רוצה/אוהב כדי להעתיק ממך
<NewOne> בכיף
<NewOne> איך אני יכול לשלוח לך רשימה ?
<moshe> א. יש לך כבר את המייל שלי. ב. אפשר להיפגש ואני אביא איתי את הכונן הנייד שלי
<NewOne> אטוקי
<NewOne> *אוקי
<NewOne> אולי שניפגש אני יפרמט
<moshe> גם אפשרי, תלוי בך
<NewOne> ונעשה התקנה נקיה + PHP
<NewOne> אני בכיף יש לי את כל היום
<moshe> אגב, כמה זמן נסיעה ממך לתחנה מרכזית ת"א נניח?
<NewOne> 20 -30
<NewOne> יש לי קטנוע
<moshe> קו 45 מגיע אליך?
<NewOne> אני יכול להביא אותך
<NewOne> עזוב סיבוכים
<NewOne> אני יכול להביא אותך
<moshe> אוקי, אני מסיים מחר באוני' ב-17.00 בערך, נוכל להיפגש אז ותביא אותי אליך ונמשיך משם
<NewOne> סבבה, לגבי מחר אני יתכנן לי סדר יום אבל אוקי
<moshe> סבבה
<moshe> עקרונית אפשר גם היום אבל תלוי מתי אסיים את הסטטיסטיקה שלי...
<NewOne> איזה אוניברסיקה ?
<NewOne> אוקי
<moshe> ת"א
<NewOne> יש לך סקייפ ?
<moshe> כן
<Rodensky> למישהו פה יצא לעבוד עם chrome os ויכול לחוות את דעתו עליה?
<serfus> Rodensky, אני התקנתי לפני חודשיים בערך על מכונה וירטואלית סתם לנסות
<Rodensky> ואיך זה?
<serfus> יש כבר קבצי התקנה מוכנים ככה שלא צריך לבנות כלום
<serfus> בדיוק כמו שזה נשמע
<serfus> דפדפן אחד גדול
<serfus> עולה מיד
<Rodensky> מז"א קבצי התקנה מוכנים שלא צריך לבנות כלום? כמו באובונטו ובווינדוס בלי קימפולים וכאלה?
<serfus> שלא צריך לבנות מהסורס
<Rodensky> אמ... אוקיי... שיהיה...
<serfus> את יכולה להוריד קובץ אימג' לדיסקאוןקי ופשוט להעלות אותו
<serfus> אני הורדתי אז קובץ מוכן ל VMWARE
<Rodensky> נו כן
<Rodensky> סבבה, אבל אני שואלת על העבודה עם המערכת
<Rodensky> לא על ההתקנה
<serfus> זה פשוט כמו לעבוד עם כרום
<serfus> רק עם יותר אפשרויות
<serfus> התכוונתי שאת יכולה לנסות בעצמך בקלות
<Rodensky> מצוין, תודה
<nady> מה אמרת?
<serfus> nady, צריך עזרה?
<nady> התקנתי ואני לא מגיע לכלום
<nady> מה צריך לירשום שם
<serfus> nady, אתה יכול לפרט יותר?
<serfus> מה אתה רואה?
<nady> שם מישתמש סיסמא ועוד משהו
<nady> שבחרתי בהתקנה?
<serfus> אני לא ממש מבין, בוא נתחיל מההתחלה
<nady> בדף כמו דוס כזה
<serfus> התקנת כבר את אובונטו על המחשב?
<serfus> מאיפה אתה כותב ? מחשב אחר?
<nady> כן עולה בבוט רק בהתקנה לא בניסיון
<nady> כן
<nady> אחר
<serfus> הכנסת דיסק להתקין ואז זה קרה?
<nady> עשיתי התקנה מלאה
<serfus> אה סיימת התקנה?
<nady> כמה הנפח של הדיסק צריך להיות
<nady> כן סימתי
<nady> נכבה ונידלק עוד פעם
<nady> בבוט צריך לינגוע בצחשב
<nady> בבוט צריך לינגוע בצחשב?
<serfus> צריך בערך מינימום 15 GB פנוי בדיסק הקשיח
<serfus> nady, לא
<serfus> מה קורה בדיוק כשאתה מדליק את המחשב?
<nady> איפה משיגים דיסק בירושלים
<nady> מבקש שם וסיסמא
<nady> ועוד משהו
<serfus> nady, לא בחרת שם משתמש וסיסמה בהתקנה?
<nady> בחרתי
<serfus> nady, אתה יכול להזמין דיסק אם אתה רוצה
<serfus> nady, אז תכניס אותם
<nady> בחרתי
<serfus> nady, תכניס את השם שבחרת ואז את הסיסמה
<nady> סליחה אני צריך לקום לפעמים אני בחנות
<nady> מימי להזמין דיסק
<moshe> nady מה אתה עובד?
<nady> משקאות חריפים
<nady> יש צט בלי להוריד?
<serfus> nady, אתה עכשיו בצ'אט
<serfus> דרך הדפדפן
<serfus> קליינט "אמיתי" יהיה לך הרבה יותר נוח
<nady> אה
<nady> איפה נירשמים
<nady> מה זה רינוקס שרשמת לי
<serfus> אתה לא חייב להרשם
<nady> אז מה זה
<serfus> איפה כתוב רינוקס?
<serfus> לינוקס?
<nady> טעות
<nady> זה שם של מישהו אחשיו אני רואה
<serfus> אהא, הבנתי על מה אתה מדבר
<serfus> כן, זה מישהו שנכנס ויצא
<moshe> מישהו פה יודע סטטיסטיקה?
<nady> הכל אחרת פה
<nady> מהצריך להיות הגודל של הדיסק
<serfus> כדאי לך להקציב לפחות 15 ג'גה ביט לאובונטו
<serfus> התקנת דואל בוט עם ווינדוס נכון?
<nady> מה זה דואל
<serfus> התקנת את אובונטו לצד ווינדוס או שיש לך עכשיו על המחשב רק אובונטו?
<nady> אין לי כי לא הצלחתי
<serfus> אה, לא הצלחת להתקין?
<nady> כל הפקודות חדשות צריך להיתרגל
<serfus> אתה לא צריך להתעסק עם פקודות בכלל
<nady> התקנתי אבל לא היגעתי לכלום
<nady> מה יש בימקום המחשב שלי
<Rodensky> זה נקרא places
<Rodensky> "מקומות"
<Rodensky> נדמה לי שככה זה מתורגם לעברית
<nady> הקובץ באתר תקין
<nady> במחיצה מה צריך ליבחור
<Rodensky> לא הבנתי אם הבנאדם בהתקנה או איפה
<Rodensky> אני בעד שאנשים יתנסו בהתקנת מערכת, אבל רבאק, תקראו על זה קודם, תרכשו מידע בסיסי כלשהו
<serfus> ...
<Rodensky> http://www.newsgeek.co.il/anti-malware-tools-guide/
<Hoborg> Title: נלחמים בנוזקות: כלים להסרה וחיסול | Newsgeek
<Rodensky> זה לא הוגן שמפרסמים כאלה רק לווינדוס... (:
<nicoco> אוקיי, עכשיו אני מתעורר מסיאסטה ארוכה וכיפית
<nicoco> וחייב להגיד שהנאדי הזה די... לא ברור במילים עדינות
<nicoco> Rodensky, מדריכים לא באמת היו עוזרים לו
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, אני לא מסכימה איתך כי אני מכירה עוד אנשים כאלה שהם לא ברורים כי אין להם מושג באיזה מושגים להשתמש, כי הם מלכתחילה לא קראו שום דבר על זה
<Rodensky> עד שאני לא קראתי, גם אני לא ידעתי מה זה מחיצה וכל מיני דברים כאלה נורא בסיסיים שנדרשים לצורך התקנת מערכת ושאילת שאלות
<serfus> הבעיה היא שרוב הישראלים לא מוכנים לקרוא מדריכים בכלל
<serfus> זה דיי וודאי
<Rodensky> אז שלא יתקינו אובונטו, בדיוק כמו שהם לא מתקינים ווינדוס
<serfus> גם בזה יש משהו
<Rodensky> כשהם צריכים עזרה כזאת עם ווינדוס הם קוראים למישהו שמבין - אז שיקראו ככה למישהו כשהם צריכים אותו דבר עם אובונטו
<serfus> אז אנחנו מעבדים את יתרון החינם והקהילתיות
<Rodensky> לא מאבדים בכלל
<Rodensky> להפך
<Rodensky> כשבנאדם צריך עזרה כזו עם ווינדוס הוא לא קורא קודם לטכנאי בתשלום אלא לחבר או בן משפחה שמבין בזה ויכול לעזור לו עם זה חינם
<Rodensky> הוא יכול לעשות אותו דבר עם אובונטו, וכך להצטרף לקהילה
<serfus> יש אנשים שמוכנים לעשות את זה, כמו משה למשל
<serfus> אבל זה ממש קומץ
<Rodensky> אני לא מדברת על מישהו שהוא בהכרח מהצ'ט
<Rodensky> אני בטוחה שיש הרבה יותר משתמשי אובונטו ישראלים שיהיו מוכנים לעבור לחברים ומשפחה עם זה, מאשר אלה שנמצאים בצ'ט
<serfus> זה בטח
<Rodensky> *לעבור=לעזור
<Rodensky> נו יפה, זה בדיוק כמו בווינדוס וזה לא מוריד מהקהילתיות ומהחינמיות
<liel> !addtc ops Ddorda serfus moshe Shualdon: beep
<serfus> אני מדבר על אנשים שמבקשים כאן או בפורום עזרה ומישהו מהקהילה מציע להגיע אליהם הביתה
<Rodensky> גם אני מדברת עליהם
<moshe> ליאל, מה הבעיה?
<serfus> אין כמעט כאלה
<moshe> liel, מה הבעיה?
<Rodensky> כשאני הייתי צריכה עזרה עם הווינדוס, מצאתי מי שיעזור לי טכנית עם המחשב
<serfus> Rodensky, חבר, משפחה , מכר
<serfus> לא מישהו שאת לא מכירה
<liel> moshe: אין בעיה, הוספתי בשנית את הפקודה שקוראת לאופים
<moshe> אהה, אוקי
<Rodensky> כשהייתי צריכה עזרה עם האובונטו לא חיפשתי כי כבר היו לי מושגים אז באתי עם זה לצ'ט, אבל אם הייתי צריכה מישהו שאני מכירה שיתן לי עזרה חינמית - הייתי מוצאת
<Rodensky> הכוונה לעזרה פיזית
<Rodensky> שיבוא אלי או אני אליו כדי לבצע את ההתקנה ודברים כאלה
<serfus> אם את מוצאת מכר שלך אז זה כבר לא ממש קהילתי
<Rodensky> בטח שכן, כי רוב הסיכויים שאם אותו אדם מבין באובונטו אז הוא בטח בקהילה, בין אם בפורומים או בצ'ט
<Rodensky> ובכל מקרה כשאני אתקדם קצת יותר אז אני אגלה את הקהילה
<Rodensky> עובדה שאנשים דרך ווינדוס מגיעים לצ'ט הזה
<serfus> אוקיי הבנתי אותך
<serfus> בכל מקרה
<serfus> יש אנשים (דיי הרבה לצערי) שצריכים שמישהו ישב ויסביר להם
<serfus> אם זה בצ'אט או בפורום או פנים אל פנים
<serfus> כי הם לא מוכנים לחפש אפילו שנייה בגוגל או לקרוא איזה מדריך
<Rodensky> בד"כ אנשים צריכים את זה פנים אל פנים שיראו להם, במיוחד בגלל שאין להם מושגים והם לא טורחים לקרוא
<serfus> וזה לא בגלל שהם "מאותגרים טכנולגית". זה כי הם סתם עצלנים
<Rodensky> כשזה דרך הצ'ט או הפורום הם חייבים להכיר כל מיני מושגים, כי אי אפשר להסביר לבנאדם איך מתקינים אובונטו לצד ווינדוס אם הוא לא יודע מה זה מחיצה
<serfus> ובכל זאת אנשים כאלה מגיעים לכאן בלי לדעת חצי מושג, לא בווינדוס ולא באובונטו
<serfus> אחד מהרעיונות המרכזיים באובונטו הוא שאתה לא צריך לדעת כלום על המערכת עצמה
<serfus> לפחוות בתאוריה, כן?
<Rodensky> זה לא מעשי, כי כדי להתקין מערכת צריך לדעת מה זה מחיצה ומושג כללי על boot loader או ביוס אם רוצים להתקין יותר ממערכת אחת ביחד
<serfus> בניגוד לשאר הפצות לינוקס, חלק גדול מהאנשים שמגיעים לאובונטו לא יודעים בכלל מה זה לינוקס
<Rodensky> זה בגלל שהנגישו את לינוקס ברמה כזו
<Rodensky> *את אובונטו
<serfus> אז אפשר לקחת את זה יותר רחקו
<serfus> זה קשה אבל אפשרי
<Rodensky> אתה לא יכול לקחת את זה יותר רחוק
<Rodensky> כי בכל זאת אי אפשר לעשות התקנה בלי מעורבות בכלל של המשתמש
<Rodensky> וההתקנה של אובונטו נכון לעכשיו זה הדבר הכי קרוב שיש לחוסר מעורבות של המשתמש
<trew1000> שלום חברים
<serfus> אפשר להגיע למצב שאתה רק צריך להכניס את הדיסק וההתקנה תדריך אותך כל הדרך בממשק גרפי יפה, תציע לך דברים וכו'
<trew1000> ערב טוב לכולם
<Rodensky> מה הוא בוחר בסך הכל? את השפה שלו, את השעון שלו, והמחיצה להתקנה
<nicoco> serfus, Rodensky צודקת
<serfus> trew1000, אהלן וסהלן
<trew1000> מעיין אותכם מה חדש?
<nicoco> אי אפשר להתקין מערכת הפעלה בלי ידע מוקדם מינימלי
<Rodensky> serfus, על איזו הדרכה אתה מדבר? יותר פשוט  מזה, זה אומר שהמערכת תסביר למשתמש מה זה מחיצה
<serfus> נכון להיום
<nicoco> אבל יודעים מה, אני חושב שזה אפשרי
<serfus> Rodensky, יותר פשוט מזה, אומר שהמשתמש לא יצטרך לדעת מה זה מחיצה
<Rodensky> אם המשתמש לא טרח לקרוא על מחיצות ועל לינוקס לפני שהוא ניסה להתקין אובונטו
<Rodensky> אז למה שהוא יטרח לעשות את זה בזמן ההתקנה?
<nicoco> שההתקנה תוסיף הסבר לכל שלב שלה
<nicoco> מעבר למשפט וחצי
<Rodensky> serfus, אי אפשר בלי זה, כי המערכת מותקנת במחיצות
<trew1000> חברה הבאתם גרזנים?
<nicoco> ממש מאמר קטן או לינק לאתר שמסביר את זה
<Rodensky> אוקיי, נעשה את זה אחרת
<trew1000> כי זה מתקדם לשם
<Rodensky> nicocoת serfus אני אקביל את זה לתחום שאותו אני לומדת
<serfus> Rodensky, המערכת יכולה לקחת מצבים מסוימים ולחשוב מה נכון למשתמש
<Rodensky> המטופל שלי מעוניין בשירות רפואי
<serfus> היא יכולה לשאול אותו מה הוא עושה בווינדוס
<serfus> וככה לאמוד כמה מקום הוא צריך
<serfus> וכאלה דברים
<serfus> בלי להזכיר מה זה מחיצות
<Rodensky> אם המטופל הזה ייגש לפורום רפואי באינטרנט
<Rodensky> הוא יתאר את בעיית העור שלו
<Rodensky> אם הוא ישתמש במושגים כמו "יש לי נפיחות ואדמומיות"
<Rodensky> לרופא דרך הפורום יש מושג על מה מדובר
<Rodensky> אבל יש משתמשים בורים לחלוטין
<Rodensky> הם כותבים בפורום "יש לי גבעה קטנה"
<nicoco> הוא יקבל זאפטה של מילים מפוצצות
<Rodensky> וככה זה המשתמשים שאנחנו מדברים עליהם כרגע בעניין המחשב
<nicoco> מצד שני, אם הוא יבוא לרופא הרופא ייתן לו משחה לחודש ויסיים את הסיפור
<Rodensky> בדיוק
<nicoco> אבל זה קצת לא פרקטי
<Rodensky> ואם הרופא הזה הוא חבר או בן משפחה
<Rodensky> אז הבנאדם עשוי לקבל ייעוץ ואפילו טיפול בחינם
<Rodensky> או בעלות נמוכה
<serfus> ככה או ככה, כל דור יודע יותר ויותר על המחשב
<Rodensky> עכשיו תבינו
<Rodensky> כשבנאדם כותב "יש לי גבעה קטנה"
<Rodensky> הרופא לא יודע אם הוא מדבר על ממש גידול או על נפיחות מבצקת
<Rodensky> או על משהו אחר בכלל
<nicoco> אבל אם בנאדם מקבל דיסק בכנס, ואומר "וואלה, זה שווה נסיון"
<nicoco> כשהוא הראשון בכל הסביבה שלו
<nicoco> אז אין מי שיעזור לו
<Rodensky> אם הוא כבר בא לכנס, סביר להניח שיש לו מושג בסיסי
<serfus> קשה ללמד דברים שמישהו בן 12 יודע בלי למידה מסוימת למישהו בן 70 שעובר קורס
<serfus> כל אחד ידע מושגים כמו "מחיצות" בעוד כמה שנים
<Rodensky> serfus, אפילו אמא שלי הטכנופובית התחילה לעבוד לבד עם מחשב
<Rodensky> אגב, זה לא נכון שכל אחד יידע
<nicoco> Rodensky, אני מדבר על כנסים כמו אייקון
<Rodensky> אני מכירה אנשים צעירים ממנו, בגילי ומבוגרים ממני - והמשותף להם זה שהם לא יודעים
<Rodensky> לא כולם מתעניינים במחשבים
<Rodensky> רוב האנשים הם אנשים שלא מעניין אותם מה זה מחיצה ואיך המחשב עובד, רק מעניין אותם שעובד
<serfus> זה לא משנה מעניין או לא
<Rodensky> רוב האנשים משתמשים בג'ימייל, מדברים במסנג'ר, כותבים מסמך, רואים משהו ביו טיוב, ובזה נגמרה העבודה שלהם על המחשב
<Rodensky> אז הם לא נתקלים בתכנים שקשורים לפעולת המחשב עצמו
<serfus> אבל זה מתקדם עם הזמן
<Rodensky> ורמת העניין בנושא משנה מאוד
<Rodensky> כי עובדה שמי שמעניין אותו מספיק - גם לומד לתכנת
<serfus> לפני כמה שנים ילדים לא יכלו להתעסק במחשב
<serfus> היום יש ילדים שמתכנתים
<Rodensky> המחשב הראשון אצלנו בבית היה כשאני הייתי בת 7 בערך
<Rodensky> אח שלי היה בן 4
<Rodensky> כך שיש לנו מגיל צעיר מאוד מחשב
<Rodensky> אבל לא טרחנו להתעניין
<serfus> אז את מכירה את המחשב
<Rodensky> אז לי יש מושג בסיסי
<serfus> דודה שלי לדוגמה
<serfus> לא יודעת מה זה המקש אנטר
<trew1000> מכירים את גימפ?
<Rodensky> אבל אח שלי יודע רק להתקין משחק ולשחק ולהוריד סרטים
<serfus> היה לי קשה מאוד להסביר לה בטלפון
<trew1000> שמעתם על התוכנה?
<Rodensky> כן
<Rodensky> מה איתה?
<serfus> היא לא ידעה איך לצאת מהדפדן אינטרנט
<trew1000> תראו יש לה אופציות חדשות
<Rodensky> serfus, אמא שלי לא ידעה איך מדליקים או מכבים את המחשב
<trew1000> http://pellelatarte.fr/en/2010/11/loutil-cage-est-dans-la-branche-principale/
<Hoborg> Title: Cage tool is on Master !
<Rodensky> אני לא עושה איתך תחרות מי יודע פחות
<serfus> וזה כי לא היה לא מחשב בצעירותה, וגם היום אין לה מגע רב עם מחשבים
<Rodensky> אני מסבירה לך שזה לא עובד כמו שנדמה לך
<Rodensky> זה לא שלכווולם יש מחשב וכווולם נחשפים לתכנים שקשורים באופן פעולת המחשב
<serfus> בטח שכן
<serfus> לפחות זה מתקדם לכיוון הזה
<Rodensky> כשיהיו לך ילדים
<Rodensky> תן להם מחשב מגיל אפס
<Rodensky> ותסתכל איך הילד שלך שלא מתעניין במחשבים
<Rodensky> כמה הוא יידע על המכשיר שהוא משתמש בו
<serfus> מה אם נגיד שעוד 20 שנים לא יכתבו יותר על ניירות
<serfus> מקובל?
<Rodensky> אנחנו לא חיים בעוד 20 שנה
<Rodensky> אנחנו חיים כאן ועכשיו
<serfus> הילד שלי חיי עוד 20 שנה
<Rodensky> הילד שלך עוד לא קיים כרגע למיטב ידיעתי
<serfus> אני בן 16 ;)
<Rodensky> בוא נתייחס לדברים מעשיים
<serfus> את נתת את הדוגמה של הילד שלי
<Rodensky> צודק, טעות שלי
<Rodensky> דוגמה לא טובה
<Shualdon2> המ... חנון לינוקס בן 16... גם עוד 20 שנה לא יהיה לך ילד :P
<serfus> סולח, שלא יקרה יותר
<Rodensky> קח כל ילד קטן
<Rodensky> היום בישראל לרוב הילדים הקטנים יש גישה למחשב בבית
<Rodensky> אני מבטיחה לך שרובם יגדלו להיות בורים במחשבים לא פחות ממה שסבא שלי היה עד לפני שנים בודדות
<Rodensky> יש פער בין להשתמש במחשב לבין לדעת עליו משהו
<Rodensky> בדיוק כמו שלא כל אדם בעל רישיון שנוהג לעבודה כל יום, בהכרח יודע את חלקי המנוע ואיך הרכב שלו עובד
<Rodensky> רוב האנשים לא רק שלא יודעים להחליף מצבר, גם אין להם מושג לא איך הוא נראה ולא איפה הוא ממוקם ברכב הפרטי שלהם
<Rodensky> ואם הם יצטרכו להתניע את הרכב שלהם עם תנינים, הם יהיו בבעיה
<Rodensky> הרבה אנשים קוראים לגרר במקום להתניע עם תנינים, כי אין להם מושג
<Rodensky> גם אם היו נוהגים ברכב מגיל אפס, הם עדין לא היו יודעים, כי זה לא מעניין אותם
<serfus> סלחו לי אני חייב לזוז קצת
<nicoco> Rodensky, מצטער, הייתי צריך ללכת
<nicoco> זה לא בדיוק שזה לא מעניין אותם
<nicoco> זה יותר שהם לא סקרנים
<Rodensky> זה לא משנה איך תקרא לזה :]
<nicoco> הם לא ינסו שום דבר לבד
<Rodensky> זה לא מעניין אותם בין אם מחוסר סקרנות כללית ובין אם כי ספציפית נושא המחשבים לא מעניין אותם
<Rodensky> זה לא מדויק שהם לא ינסו שום דבר לבד כי עובדה שהם מגיעים לכאן כדי לשאול שאלות על ההתקנה ובכל זאת מכניסים את הדיסק
<nicoco> זאת התחלה
<Rodensky> נו, צריך להתחיל מאיפשהו :)
<nicoco> אבל רוב האנשים לא ינסו שום דבר לבד
<Rodensky> אנחנו לא מדברים על רוב האנשים אלא על אותם אנשים שמגיעים לכאן בניסיון להתקין אובונטו כשהם לא יודעים שום דבר על מחשבים
<nicoco> ובטח שלא ילמדו מיוזמתם
<nicoco> אולי רק כדי להשיג עבודה
<Rodensky> השיחה התחילה מזה שהערתי שאנשים מנסים להתקין אובונטו בלי לקרוא קודם :)
<nicoco> אבל שיחות נוטות להתגלגל :)
<Rodensky> לא במקרה הזה, אני כל הזמן דיברתי על זה :)
<nicoco> ואני מוכרח לציין, באותה הזדמנות, שהיה שווה להתקין אובונטו רק כדי להכנס לערוץ הזה
<nicoco> אני נהנה הנאה צרופה מכל דקה שאני מדבר איתכם :)
<Rodensky> אני לא יכולה לחנך את כל העולם ואני לא יכולה לגרום לכולם להתעניין במחשבים/אובונטו/וואטאבר אם כל האנשים סובלים מחוסר סקרנות
<Rodensky> חחח כן גם אני נהנית
<Rodensky> לכן אני מתמקדת בשיחה הזו באלה שכן מתעניינים ופשוט צריך למצוא דרך לעודד אותם לפעול קצת אחרת - לקרוא חומרים כתובים שקשורים, לראות מדריכים מצולמים, ללמוד משהו לפני שהם מגיעים לצ'ט לשאול שאלות
<someone235> nicoco, חדש בתחום?
<nicoco> לא הייתי מגדיר את עצמי כחדש
<someone235> Rodensky, זה לא קטע של חוסר סקרנות
<someone235> פשוט "חלוקה" של הסקרנות והזמן
<nicoco> לא, מישהו235, זה חוסר סקרנות
<Rodensky> someone235, אני יודעת, זה מה שכתבתי קודם אם תגלול, אני פשוט זורמת עם ה"הגדרה" הזו כדי למקד את השיחה
<someone235> התחברתי עכשיו
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, אני מסכימה עם someone235
<nicoco> ואני רואה את זה בכל מקום
<nicoco> אף אחד לא יחקור שום דבר לבד
<Rodensky> יש הרבה אנשים שבאמת לא סקרנים, הם איבדו את הסקרנות הטבעית שטבועה בבני אדם, לא משנה כרגע מה הסיבה
<nicoco> אולי פרט לכמה אנשים בודדים
<Rodensky> אבל יש גם הרבה שלא, הם פשוט לא סקרנים בתחום הזה
<someone235> Rodensky, הסיבה היא מערכת החינוך
<someone235> (לאובדן הסקרנות)
<Rodensky> someone235, נכון, אבל זה לא רלוונטי כרגע
<nicoco> בנאדם צריך להתעניין בהכל :\
<Rodensky> בנאדם לא צריך ולא מסוגל להתעניין בהכל
<someone235> הקטע הוא שהמוח של רוב האנשים הוא לא אנאליטי כ"כ, ולכן הוא לא נמשך לנושאים כאלה
<Rodensky> אותי מחשבים לא ממש עניינו. כל מה שלמדתי היה מתוך צורך כי לא רציתי להיות תלויה באחרים
<Rodensky> כשיש לי כל מיני בעיות עם המערכת ואומרים לי פה שצריך לדווח אותן בבאג או שנותנים לי לינקים לפיתרון ואני רואה שמדובר בפתרונות מורכבים, אני מלכתחילה מוותרת אם הבעיה לא קריטית מספיק בעיני
<Rodensky> זה מתוך חוסר עניין בתחום הזה
<Rodensky> חוסר עניין אישי
<nicoco> לא בהכרח
<nicoco> זה יותר מתוך עצלנות
<nicoco> מאשר חוסר עניין
<Rodensky> זה חוסר עניין, כי אני לא אדם עצלן
<Rodensky> אני לומדת מקצוע שאי אפשר להיות עצלן כשלומדים אותו
<Rodensky> ואי אפשר להיות עצלן כדי לעשות ממנו כסף
<someone235> להרבה אנשים יש טכנופוביה
<Rodensky> זה גם נכון
<Rodensky> ללמד את סבא שלי ואמא שלי להשתמש במחשב לוקח די לאט למרות שהם אנשים שקולטים מהר, כי הם הרבה פעמים מפחדים לעשות ולהתנסות בעצמם מחשש שהמחשב יקרוס וכל העולם יישרף
<someone235> בגלל זה הם לומדים את המינימום שהם צריכים בשביל שימוש במחשב, ולא מתעסקים בשום דבר יותר מזה
<Rodensky> סבא שלי צבר ביטחון די מהר כשהראיתי לו שכל מה שהוא יכול לדפוק - אנחנו יכולים לסדר
<Rodensky> אבל אמא שלי רק אחרי שנה של שימוש בסקייפ העיזה ללחוץ בעצמה על הלחצן האדום של הניתוק בעצמה... קודם בגלל זה היא לא הייתה פותחת את הסקייפ בעצמה חחחחחחחח
<Rodensky> אני נותנת אותם כל הזמן בתור דוגמאות כי הם מקרים שאני מכירה טוב ולדעתי מייצגים מספיק טוב את האוכלוסייה שעליה מדובר
<New0> חברה מישהו פה מחובר עם ווינדוס ואובנטו ברשת ?
<Rodensky> כן
<Rodensky> ז"א, זה פנימי עם כבל שמחבר ישירות בין השניים, לא דרך נתב כלשהו
<avi1333> אני מחובר עם נתן דרך wifi
<avi1333> *נתב
<avi1333> איך אני מסיר את הזובנטו כולל כל התוכנות שלו?החלטתי לבסוף להשאר בגנום
<nady> fnv
<nady> כמה זמן זה צריך ליטעון
<Rodensky> מה זה "זה"? לטעון מה?
<Rodensky> nady, לפני שניסית להתקין אובונטו, קראת מדריכי התקנה?
<nady> שלח לי
<nicoco> קרא קצת חומר רקע, זה אולי יעזור לך להבין  על מה מדובר
<Rodensky> אני שואלת אם קראת, אם חיפש מידע על התקנת מערכת הפעלה ועל אובונטו בגוגל למשל
<nady> ?
<nady> זה צריך להיות יותר מסובך מחלונות?
<Rodensky> nady, לפני שניסית להתקין אובונטו, קראת על המערכת הזו? קראת מדריכים?
<nicoco> איזה גרסא אתה מנסה להתקין?
<nady> 10.10
<Rodensky> זה יותר פשוט מחלונות אבל זה גם מאוד שונה מחלונות ולכן אנחנו שואלים
<nady> 10.4
<Rodensky> עושה רושם שחסר לך מידע בסיסי שקשור למערכות הפעלה באופן כללי, לא ספציפית לאובונטו
<nicoco> תחליט, 10.04 או 10.10?
<nady> רק 10.4
<Rodensky> nady, לפני שניסית להתקין אובונטו, חיפשת מידע בגוגל על המערכת הזו ?
<nady> ממשיך לי
<nicoco> אוקיי
<nady> למה יש כל כך הרבה סוגים
<Rodensky> זה לא סוגים, זה גרסאות, בדיוק כמו שיש ווינדוס אקס פי ואחריו ווינדוס ויסטה ואחריו ווינדוס 7
<nicoco> nady, http://tinyurl.com/2fghmdx
<nicoco> הנה מדריך
<nicoco> או מדריכים, ברבים
<nady> בליננוקס יש חוץ ממכם הרבה למה?
<nicoco> !g What is linux?
<Hoborg> "Linux Online - About the Linux Operating System" - http://www.linux.org/info/ | "Linux - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<nady> צוחקים עלי שם
<nady> חחח
<Rodensky> "לינוקס" זו ליבת המערכת
<Rodensky> זה לא כל המערכת
<Rodensky> בגלל שהקוד של לינוקס חשוף לכולם, כל אחד יכול לכתוב עם זה מערכת הפעלה
<nicoco> !g מה זה לינוקס?
<Hoborg> "לינוקס לכל מי שרוצה לדעת/מה זה לינוקס - ויקיספר" - http://he.wikibooks.org/wiki/%25D7%259C%25D7%2599%25D7%25A0%25D7%2595%25D7%25A7%25D7%25A1_%25D7%259C%25D7%259B%25D7%259C_%25D7%259E%25D7%2599_%25D7%25A9%25D7%25A8%25D7%2595%25D7%25A6%25D7%2594_%25D7%259C%25D7%2593%25D7%25A2%25D7%25AA/%25D7%259E%25D7%2594_%25D7%2596%25D7%2594_%25D7%259C%25D7%2599%25D7%25A0%25D7%2595%25D7%25A7%25D7%25A1 | "ברוכים הבאים ל×
<Rodensky> אבל עושה רושם שלא יצא לך לקרוא שום דבר על מערכות הפעלה או על מחשבים לפני שניסית להתקין
<nicoco> ווע
<nicoco> תזכירי להמנע מחיפושים בעברית כשיש ויקיפדיה בתוצאות הראשונות
<Rodensky> כדי להשתמש במחשב צריך ידע ידע בסיסי
<nicoco> תזכירי +לי*
<Rodensky> האם חיפשת בגוגל את אותו ידע בסיסי שאתה צריך כדי להשתמש במחשב?
<Rodensky> האם קראת על מושגים כגון "מערכת הפעלה" ו"מחיצה" לפני שניסית להתקין את אובונטו או ווינדוס או כל מערכת אחרת שניסית?
<nicoco> מה זה
<nicoco> כולם היום כפולים :S
<nicoco> עכשיו רק צריך לרדת גשם ושבבוקר תהיה קשת כפולה וזה יהיה מושלם
<New0> איך רושמים ? פופלרי או פופולארי ?
<Rodensky> פופולרי או פופולארי, זה לא משנה כי זה מילה לועזית
<Rodensky> זה כמו תורכיה וטורקיה
<New0> אוקי
<sultan2> shimi810: רואה, מה אמרתי לך בנוגע ל"אקדמיה ללשון"? זה הכל שגיאות כתיב ובכאילו
<sultan2> ^^
<Rodensky> חחחחחח
<nady> בסיום ההתקנה מה צריך להיות לי
<avi1333> BRB
<Rodensky> בסיום ההתקנה המערכת עולה
<Rodensky> מאתחלת ועולה
<Rodensky> nady, אני אשמח אם תענה על השאלות שלי
<nady> מה שאלת ולא עניתי
<Rodensky> שאלתי אם קראת על מושגים כמו "מערכת הפעלה" ו"מחיצה" לפני שניסית להתקין אובונטו
<Rodensky> ואם חיפשת וקראת מדריכים להתקנת אובונטו לפני שניסית
<nady> קראתי מייד ששלחת לי
<nady> מה ההבדל העיקרי מחלונות
<nicoco> יש המון הבדלים
<nicoco> למעשה, זאת מערכת שונה לגמרי
<nicoco> וכדאי לך לקרוא עליה
<Rodensky> nady, אני לא שואלת על הלינקים פה
<Rodensky> אני שואלת לפני שניסית להתקין את המערכת
<Rodensky> לפני שהגעת לצ'ט
<nicoco> במקום לשאול שאלות בצ'אט קרא בצורה מסודרת
<Rodensky> ניסית לקרוא בצורה מסודרת על דברים כאלה או שפשוט הכנסת את הדיסק ובאת לפה?
<nady> אני יעסה
<New0> רד-האט זה red-hat ?
<Rodensky> New0, כן
<New0> אוקי
<New0> אני פשוט לומד משהו ומתרגם ככה אני ילמד את זה הכי טוב :)
<nady> אני צריך מידע על לינוקס
<New0> כמו ?
<Rodensky> nady, ניסית לחפש מידע על לינוקס דרך גוגל
<Rodensky> ?
<nady> אני שואל
<Rodensky> ואני שואלת אם ניסית לחפש מידע כזה דרך גוגל
<nady> מידע מההתחלה
<Rodensky> אוקיי, שיהיה מידע מההתחלה, אבל ניסית לחפש מידע בגוגל?
<Rodensky> או שישר באת לצ'ט?
<New0> מה זה משנה הבן אדם שואל
<Rodensky> New0, זה משנה כי זה מתקשר לדיון שהיה לנו קודם
<New0> לפעמים יש לינק יותר טוב ממה שגוגל מביא
<sultan2> אעשה לא יעסה (אלא אם כן אתה רוצה לעשות לי מסאג', בשמחה)
<Rodensky> New0, כל הלינקים ממילא גם קיימים בגוגל
<New0> כבר אני מביא לך
<nicoco> nady, http://tinyurl.com/277oovm
<sultan2> ‏‫‏http://whatsup.org.il/article/6765 ‫קראתי את התגובה האחרונה באותו מאמר ואין לי מושג איזו מילה עברית יכולה להוות תחליף הולם למילה X session למי יש מענה לכך?
<nicoco> כל המידע שיש על לינוקס באינטרנט קיים כאן
<nicoco> דבר גאוני באמת, הגוגל הזה
<nicoco> :P
<New0> nady http://linuxcommand.org/lts0010.php
<nicoco> sultan2, אין לי שמץ קליל
<nicoco> New0, הוא לא רוצה מידע על פקודות ללינוקס, אלא על לינוקס
<New0> אה אוקי
<nady> רק באנגלית
<New0> יש לי עוד אחד   ל ל י נ ו ק ס  :)
<sultan2> nicoco: אז יש כאן חתיחת אתגר לפנינו
<nicoco> sultan2, בהחלט
<Rodensky> sultan2,  *חתיכת
<Rodensky> אין מילה עברית לsession בהקשר הזה
<sultan2> &_&
<nicoco> טוב, בוא נראה מה רב מילים יגיד בהקשר
<New0> nady http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz
<nicoco> יכול להיות שהוא יפתור לנו את הבעיה
<New0> session = עונה
<nicoco> session noun	יְשִׁיבָה, מוֹשָׁב, אֲסֵפָה; פְּגִישָׁה, מִפְגָּ
<nicoco> New0, season = עונה
<Rodensky> New0, אנחנו צריכים את זה בהקשר של x session
<sultan2> http://milon.g.co.il/targum/SESSIONS
<sultan2> http://morfix.mako.co.il/Default.aspx?q=SESSIONS
<Rodensky> כן וגם האיות שלך לא נכון חחח
<Hoborg> Title: SESSIONS - מילון G
<nicoco> כע
<nicoco> לא נורא
<sultan2> עונת X
<New0> טוב אוקי אני לא קשור לא אמרתי כלום :)
<Rodensky> חחחח עונת x
<Rodensky> ישיבת x
<sultan2> מכירת סוף עונת ה-X -- אבל מה עם בלונדינית תקרא את זה??? היא תברח למיקרוסופט!
<sultan2> ישיבה עסקית, גם לא לבלונדיניות
<New0> יותר נכון הייתי חושב על מושב אם כבר
<sultan2> ובכן, מה עושים?
<Rodensky> חחח ברומנית יש למילה סשן עוד יותר תרגומים ומשמעויות
<New0> כי זה יושב על המערכת לא ?
<Rodensky> וגם שם אף אחד לא מתאימה להקשר הזה
<Rodensky> sultan2, אולי להמציא מילה או להשאיר את זה ככה ולא לנסות לעברת את זה?
<Rodensky> זה כמו שאף אחד לא משתמש במרשתת אלא באינטרנט
<Rodensky> שטרודל או at ולא "כרוכית" או מה שזה לא יהיה שהמציאו לזה
<Rodensky> אייקון ולא סמליל
<sultan2> Rodensky: ואיך אנחנו נתחרה עם מערכות לינוקס מתורגמות נגד M$
<Rodensky> לא חייבים לעברת הכל, במיוחד כשיש מילים שהן לא ממש מילים בפני עצמן אלא מונחים מקצועיים
<Rodensky> בms יש הרבה דברים מתורגמים קקה שהמשתמש לא מבין מה רוצים ממנו
<Rodensky> כי הם מתרגמים בכוח גם מה שבעייתי ולא בהכרח נכון לתרגם אותו
<sultan2> בעיה שלנו, לא שלהם
<nicoco> הצתלבות X?
<Rodensky> *הצטלבות
<Rodensky> אחרי צ תמיד תבוא ט ולא ת
<nicoco> כן, ט
<nicoco> עזבי אותי
<sultan2> אנחנו לא יכולים להשאיר שדות ריקים
<Rodensky> (בפעלים)
<nicoco> אני עייף
<Rodensky> sultan2, למה שדות ריקים?
<Rodensky> תשאיר את זה x session
<Rodensky> או שתמציא מילה כמו שמיקרוסופט עושים
<sultan2> לא מתורגם = ריק
<sultan2> אולי
<Rodensky> אתה חושב שמיקרוסופט מתרגמים את המערכות שלהם הם מתייצעים עם האקדמיה או המילון?
<Rodensky> הם הרבה פעמים פשוט ממציאים
<nicoco> sultan2, אתה יכול לפרש לי את המשמעות המדוייקת של זה?
<Rodensky> כי מדובר במונחים שאהם לא ממש מילים בפני עצמן
<Rodensky> *שהם
<nicoco> מה הsession x הזה אמור לעשות?
<sultan2> http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20100823#feature
<Rodensky> זה כמו שאפל לא מתרגמים אף פעם לחברת תפוח
<Hoborg> Title: DistroWatch.com: Put the fun back into computing. Use Linux, BSD.
<sultan2> http://distrowatch.com/images/lwlowwupz/salixos-13.1.1-hebrew-small.png
<Rodensky> אלא אם רושמים משהו ציני וכאלה עליהם
<sultan2> Accessories = עזרים
<sultan2> אבל זה לא תורגם
<Rodensky> זה גם יכול להיות אביזרים
<sultan2> או עזרי מערכת
<Rodensky> תלוי בתרגום
<nicoco> סלחו לי על בורותי, אבל מה תפקידו של sesiion x?
<Rodensky> אקססוריז זה מילה בפני עצמה, זה קיים בהקשר הזה גם לדברים שהם לא במחשבים
<nicoco> session*
<Rodensky> אבל x session זה משהו שקיים רק במחשבים, זה מושג שהומצא עבור מכלול הדברים שביחד הם x session
<sultan2> http://distrowatch.com/images/lwlowwupz/salixos-13.1.1-hebrew.png
<nicoco> בהחלט זה צריך להיות מתורגם
<nicoco> אם אתה מתרגם מערכת, אז כבר לך עד הסוף
<nicoco> האזורים הריקים האלה לא אסטתיים
<Rodensky> במקרה הזה אולי שווה להמציא מילה
<nicoco> http://technology.il.msn.com/guides/article.aspx?cp-documentid=153404117
<Hoborg> Title: גרסה חדשה למערכת ההפעלה הפתוחה: הכירו את אובונטו 10.04 -  מדריכי מחשבים, מדריכי אינטנרט, מדריכי רשת
<nicoco> ירדו עליכם^
<sultan2> Rodensky: אז קדימה!!! להמציא!
<Rodensky> סולטן, אני חושבת על זה, אבל כרגע לא עולה לי רעיון :)
<nicoco> sultan2, לכן שאלתי מה התפקיד שלו
<nicoco> מה הוא אמור לעשות, ה-session x?
<nicoco> אם יהיו לי קצת רמזים אולי אני אוכל לעזור יותר :)
<New0> חברה אני יכול לשאול שאלה חופרת ?
<New0> :)
<nady> שעולים המחיצות באיזה דיוק זה
<New0> איך יותר מתאים ?
<New0> בשביל הפצות פופלאריות כמו RedHat (רד-האט) ו Debian (דיביאן),
<Rodensky> דביאן ולא דיביאן
<New0> או שאת האנגלית בסוגריים
<Rodensky> אנגלית בסוגריים
<nicoco> nady, אתה ממש לא ברור
<New0> אוקי
<Rodensky> כי המאמר בעברית ואתה מעונין לציין את המקור בסוגריים
<nicoco> נסה להסביר את עצמך יותר טוב
<New0> אה אה תודה ממש עזרה טובה :)
<New0> אבל זה דיביאן לא ?
<sultan2> מי שיזום/שתיזום מילה חדשה וחכמה ל Xsession יקבל/תקבל קרדיט על כך :)
<nicoco> אין לי בעיה לנסות
<nicoco> רק תסביר לי במה העניין :S
<nicoco> מה זה SessionX?
<Rodensky> New0,  זה דביאן
<Rodensky> כך נהוג לכתוב
<nicoco> מה הוא עושה?
<New0> אוקי
<sultan2> לא יודע
<Rodensky> מה זה גם שזה לא מבוטא דיביאן
<sultan2> מנהל את התצוגה הויזואלית
<Rodensky> מנהל החלונות?
<Rodensky> מנהל התצוגה?
<sultan2> לא
<sultan2> GUI
<nicoco> אוקייייי
<New0> ווואאלה נכון גם גוגל נותן לי יותר תוצאות נכונות
<nicoco> xserver
<nicoco> xorg
<New0> תודה
<sultan2> של כל המערכת
<nicoco> הכל קשור?
<Rodensky> מנהל תצוגת המערכת?
<sultan2> אני לא מומחה
<nicoco> sultan2, אז המילה session בכלל לא קשורה
<nicoco> מה?
<Rodensky> זו ההגדרה לפי ויקיפדיה
<Rodensky> From the point of view of an X session manager, a session is a “state of the desktop” at a given time: a set of windows with their current content. More precisely, a session is the set of clients managing these windows or related to them and the information that allows these applications to restore the condition of these windows if required.
<Rodensky> ז"א שמנהל תצוגת המערכת הוא דווקא די סביר לדעתי
<New0> בשביל הפצות פופלאריות כמו רד-האט (RedHat) ודביאן (Debian),
<New0> עכשיו זה יותר מתאים ?
<Rodensky> New0, לדעתי כן
<New0> תודה חברה :)
<Rodensky> אבל
<Rodensky> התעתיק צריך להיות עקבי
<New0> נתראה בפעם הבאה
<New0> אה אוקי
<Rodensky> אם רד-האט באנגלית הוא מילה אחת, אז גם בעברית
<Rodensky> אם בעברית זה עם מקף אז גם באנגלית
<Rodensky> תסתכל איך החברה מאייתת את זה במקור
<New0> אני לא יודע אני יבדוק
<New0> אוקי
<Rodensky> והתעתיק העברי צריך להיות עקבי
<nicoco> session לא קשור לכלום
<sultan2> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/X_session_manager
<Rodensky> מנהל תצוגת מערכת או מנהל תצוגת חלונות
<nicoco> זה אומר שאפשר להמציא כל ביטוי מפוצץ
<sultan2> טעות שלי
<New0> ברור ותודה
<nicoco> כמו הצטלבות האיקס
<sultan2> נו
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, תסתכל על ההצעות שלי רגע
<Rodensky> לדעתי האישית הן מבטאות די טוב
<New0> זה רד האט
<New0> בלי מקף
<nicoco> "מנהל תצוגת המערכת" מבטא את זה טוב, אבל ארוך מדי לטעמי
<Rodensky> New0, אז ככה גם בעברית
<New0> אוקי
<New0> ושוב תודה :)
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, אין לזה מילה בעברית, ואם תמציא מילה חדשה שלא דומה למילה קיימת אז זה בעייתי במידה רבה
<nicoco> צריך להמציא מונח
<Rodensky> ואין לך שום מילה שדומה לזה
<nicoco> לא בהכרח
<Rodensky> עברית שפה מאוד מצומצת
<New0> לי ?
<New0> אה אוקי
<New0> סוריי
<Rodensky> בגלל זה זה בעייתי
<nicoco> תני לי לחשוב ולחקור קצת מילים בהקשר
<Rodensky> מת"מ חחחח
<sultan2> ‏‫מת"מ?
<Rodensky> מנהל תצוגת מערכת :P
<nicoco> אוקיי
<Rodensky> מת"ח - מנהל תצוגת חלונות
<nicoco> session = ישיבה, נכון?
<Rodensky> אבל זה יותר קשור לאקס ווינדו מנג'ר :\
<nicoco> וישיבה היא מפגש
<Rodensky> nicoco, כן
<Rodensky> כן
<sultan2> Display Manager מתקשר יותר לקביעת רזולוציית מסך
<nicoco> ומפגש הוא הצטלבות
<nicoco> וכך נולד מונח חדש
<New0> aims מה התרגום הכי נכון ? מַטָּרָה, מְגַמָּה, יַעַד, תַּכְלִית; כִּוּוּן
<nicoco> :D
<nicoco> זה אמנם בדרך עקיפה
<Rodensky> sultan2, בגלל זה אני אומרת מערכת ולא סתם תצוגה
<nicoco> אבל גם המונח האנגלי לא קשור למשמעות
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, המונח האנגלי קשור כי משתמש בהקשר הזה לא מעט
<Rodensky> עושים את זה בכל השפות הלטיניות
<Rodensky> לכל מילה יש כמה משמעויות שונות, והמשמעות הנכונה עבור המשפט נגזרת מהמשפט כולו
<Rodensky> זה לא כמו בעברית
<nicoco> גם בעברית יש את זה
<sultan2>  ERROR: this software must be executed within a running X session
<sultan2> ‏שגיאה: תוכנה זו חייבת להיות מורצת בתוך ‫הצטלבות X
<sultan2> מה אתם אומרים?
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, לא בדיוק
<nicoco> אין לי כוח לחשוב על דוגמאות
<Rodensky> sultan2, מה מצטלב לך שם?
<nicoco> זה לא בדיוק, נכון
<nicoco> אבל זה דומה
<nicoco> Rodensky, מה מתיישב לך שם?
<sultan2> :)
<Rodensky> ניקוקו
<Rodensky> אני שוב מסבירה לך
<nicoco> הם המציאו משמעות חדשה למילה שלא קשורה למילון
<Rodensky> לא מתיישב כלום, זה לא במשמעות של ישיבה
<Rodensky> תקשיב
<nicoco> אני מכיר שפות
<Rodensky> ברומנית קיימת אותה מילה
<Rodensky> sesiune
<Rodensky> אתה יודע מה המשמעות שלה?
<nicoco> מה?
<sultan2> מה?
<Rodensky> זה כל המשמעויות שיש לה באנגלית + עוד משמעויות
<Rodensky> זה גם המילה של תקופת המבחנים
<nicoco> נו, בסדר
<Rodensky> בארץ יש לך תקופת בחינות
<Rodensky> פה זה ססיונה
<Rodensky> וגם זה ישיבה
<Rodensky> ולמרות שזה גם מפגש, לא משתמשים בזה באמת בתור מילה למפגש, כי מפגש זה מילה אחרת
<nicoco> המשמעות של session זה גם תקופת לימודים
<nicoco> לפי רב מילים
<nicoco> ומורפיקס
<Rodensky> לא באמת משתמשים בזה באנגלית עבור תקופת לימודים
<Rodensky> ברומנית זה שימוש מאוד מאוד נפוץ לזה
<Rodensky> לא חשוב כרגע
<sultan2> ‏‫תקופת = עונת <http://milon.g.co.il/targum/%D7%AA%D7%A7%D7%95%D7%A4%D7%AA>
<Rodensky> העניין ההוא שבשפות לטיניות יש ריבוי משמעויות למילים שונות
<nicoco> נו, לא יעזור להתווכח עכשיו
<nicoco> יש למילה הזאת כל מני משמעויות
<nicoco> אף אחת מהן לא קשורה למקרה הספציפי הזה
<Rodensky> בעברית למילה יש פירוש מסויים שיכול להיות מושאל מטאפורית, אין שוני כל-כך גדול במשמעויות לאותה מילה
<sultan2> אנחנו לא מתווכחים
<sultan2> כולנו אוהבים ^^
<nicoco> אחרת היינו מוצאם ישר את המשמעות המתאימה
<nicoco> מוצאים)*
<Rodensky> בלטינית המשמעות של המילה נגזרת מהמשפט כולו ולא מהמשמעות המילונית שלה
<New0> זה מעניין ! יש בבילון ללינוקס ?
<New0> או מילון ?
<Rodensky> לכן סשן אקס עובד מצוין באנגלית ולא עובד בכלל בעברית בתור "מפגש/הצטלבות"
<sultan2> Rodensky: אבל Xsession זה מונח קבוע
<Rodensky> מז"א מונח קבוע?
<Rodensky> זה לא מילה בפני עצמה
<Rodensky> המשמעות שלה נובעת מההקשר שלה
<nicoco> זה ביטוי
<sultan2> בלינוקס זה כן
<Rodensky> בלינוקס, לא בעברית
<nicoco> גם בעברית
<nicoco> זה ביטוי
<nicoco> צירוף
<sultan2> אכן
<sultan2> New0: http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/6773
<Rodensky> אני לא יודעת כל-כך איך להסביר לכם את זה בהקשר של שפות
<nicoco> אני יודע למה את מתכוונת
<nicoco> אבל זה לא המקרה
<nicoco> זה מונח בלינוקס שלא קשור למשמעות של המילה באנגלית או בכל שפה אחרת
<New0> sultan2 וואווו תודה רבה :)
<Rodensky> זהו שיש קשר לזה באנגלית
<sultan2> Rodensky: אל תסבירי. פשוט תמציאי
<Rodensky> לא עולות לי כרגע דוגמאות
<nicoco> וגם בהקשרים של המשפט
<Rodensky> אבל זה קיים ככה באנגלית וגם בשפות נוספות
<sultan2> באהבה New0
<New0> :)
<New0> בחזרה :) :)
<nicoco> הצטלבות איקס זה הדבר הכי נחמד שאני יכול לחשוב עליו :)
<nicoco> אבל כמובן שזה עדיין תרגום בעייתי
<sultan2> Rodensky: עושה רושם שאת הכי חכמה פה אבל
<Rodensky> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח ברור, לא ידעת? :P
<sultan2> nicoco: נותן סחורה
<sultan2> וזה יותר מפתה
<Rodensky> בעברית כשאתה אומר "הצטלבות", יש לזה משמעות אחת, זה לא רב משמעי כי עברית לא בנויה ככה
<nicoco> גם אם היו כאן עוד בנות, עדיין היית הכי חכמה :)
<sultan2> נו, אז תמציאי מילה יפה
<nicoco> בהחלט
<Rodensky> טוב
<Rodensky> תעברו למשהו אחר
<Rodensky> תנו לי לישון על זה
<Rodensky> :)
<nicoco> אם על כל מילה שמתרגמים נחשוב כל כך הרבה לא נסיים לתרגם אף פעם
<Interruptus> הממ ממשק שירות גראפי
<sultan2> Rodensky: אז איך אפשר ליצור עימך קשר לפעם הבאה?
<Rodensky> זה גם ארוך מידי וגם לא קולע.. :|
<Rodensky> בצ'ט
<sultan2> פה?
<nicoco> היא פה בדרך כלל בכל ערב
<New0> ווואאא וווו לתרגם זה קשה :)
<sultan2> אם כן, תשתמע, נתכתב ונתראה ^^
<New0> אבל תוצאות בסוף :)
<sultan2> מה אתה אומר New0
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, במיקרוסופט חשבו הרבה ותראה מה יצא להם חחחחחח
<sultan2> חחחחחחח
<Rodensky> אמא תמיד אמרה לי שאני לא צריכה לחשוב, זה עושה לי לא טוב :)
<New0> חחחחחחחחחחחח
<sultan2> :)
<New0> ווואאלה אתה חזק :)
<nicoco> לפעמים גם צריך להיות מספיק חכם כדי לדעת לא לחשוב :)
<nicoco> ההתלבטויות האלה לא תמיד יכולות ללכת ברגל כשאת קצרה בזמן
<Rodensky> תגידו
<Rodensky> אם נניח לוקחים מת"מ או מת"ח ומשתמשים בשם
<Rodensky> והופכים אותם למילים בפני עצמן
<Rodensky> מקובל עליכם?
<sultan2> כמו חו"ל?
<Rodensky> חו"ל זה לא מילה בפני עצמה
<Rodensky> זה חוץ לארץ
<sultan2> לא, לא עלי :( אלא אם כן זהז יהיה המוצא האחרון שלנו
<sultan2> אבל אומרים חול
<sultan2> חשבתי שלזה התכוונת, טעות שלי
<Rodensky> אבל עדין תהיה חייב לכתוב חו"ל
<Rodensky> זה עדין ראשי תיבות
<Rodensky> חכה אני יודעת מאיפה להביא הסבר טוב למה שאני מתכוונת
<Rodensky> תן לי שניה
<sultan2> טוב
<nicoco> http://news.walla.co.il/?w=/22/1752810
<Hoborg> Title: בקרוב נשלם יותר על חבילות מחו"ל - וואלה! חדשות
<nicoco> יום עצוב היום :(
<Rodensky> טוב אני לא מוצאת כרגע את מה רציתי
<Rodensky> אבל זה מספיק טוב
<Rodensky> http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D7%A8%D7%90%D7%A9%D7%99_%D7%AA%D7%99%D7%91%D7%95%D7%AA
<Rodensky> כמו שIBM הפכה ליבמ
<Rodensky> NASDAQ הוא נסדאק ולא נסדא"ק
<Rodensky> אז ככה אפשר לשחק עם ראשי תיבות כדי להמציא מילים
<Rodensky> בתור מקור השראה וכדי שיהיה קל להסביר אותן
<sultan2> למה הטיפש הזה הוא נשיא ארה"ב אם אסור לו להיבחר על פי החוקה אפילו ההורים שלו לא נולדו בארה"ב ואין לו תעודת לידה שמוכיחה שהוא נולד בארה"ב http://news.walla.co.il/?w=/16/1752696
<sultan2> DEATH 2 THE N.W.O
<sultan2> סרבו לסדר בעולמי החדש! :P
<nicoco> כל הסיפור עם אובמה מפגר מלכתחילה
<nicoco> עם הפרס נובל והכל
<sultan2> מאפיה!
<Rodensky> sultan2, עזוב את עניין מקום הלידה. הבנאדם נבחר למרות שהיה רוב למחנה השני
<sultan2> RON PAUL 2012
<Rodensky> שיטת הבחירות אמריקאית בנויה כך שלא זה עם רוב המצביעים ינצח
<Rodensky> אגב, הוא נולד בהוואי או משהו כזה, לא אינדונזיה, כך שהוא נחשב יליד ארה"ב
<sultan2> Rand Paul 2010 (נבחר בקנטאקי, בן דוד שלי הצביע לו)
<sultan2> ^^
<sultan2> Rodensky: אין לו תעודת לידה = הוא לא נולד בארה"ב
<Rodensky> מאיפה הבאת את זה שאין לו תעודת לידה?
<sultan2> ההורים שלו נולדו מחוץ לארה"ב > יצאו > עשו את ברק > חזרו > ואז עלו לאינדונזיה > CIA > ושוב חזרו לארה"ב
<sultan2> ביקשו ממנו והוא עדיין לא הראה
<Rodensky> עה?
<Rodensky> לא הבנתי כלום
<Rodensky> לפי ויקיפדיה הוא נולד בהונולולו, זה שטח אמריקאי
<Rodensky> זה ידוע שהוא נולד שם
<Rodensky> לאישה לבנה
<sultan2> מנהיגי המפלגה הדמוקרטית כבר מתעקשים שהוא לא ירוץ שוב ב 2012 אם הוא לא יוכיח שקיימת תעודת לידה
<Rodensky> ואמא שלו הייתה אמריקאית
<sultan2> בריטית
<Rodensky> בריטית?
<Rodensky> רשום שהיא לבנה ילידת ארה"ב
<sultan2> אמא שלו מקניה ואבא שלו מבריטניה
<sultan2> בתקשורת רשום
<sultan2> לא בממשלת ארה"ב :P
<Rodensky> רשום שאמא שלו אמריקאית נוצרית לבנה ושאבא שלו מוסלמי מקניה
<Rodensky> אמא שלו התגרשה מאבא שלו ואז נישאה לאינדונזי
<sultan2> הפוך ואמא שלו מקניה
<Rodensky> טוב זה באמת הפוך כי בתמונות רואים שזה הפוך חחחחחחח
<Rodensky> אה לא
<Rodensky> זה הסבא
<Rodensky> טוב לא יודעת
<sultan2> ‏‫אני כבר לא מאזין לרדיו לא קורא עיתון ולא צופה בטלויזיה
<sultan2> http://INFOWARS.com
<Hoborg> Title: Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!
<Rodensky> בכל מקרה גם אם הוא מוכיח מחר בבוקר שהוא יליד ארה"ב, זה לא משנה את העובדה שהוא ניצח רק בגלל ששיטת הבחירות שם היא כזו שבה הרוב לא קובע
<sultan2> אכן!
<sultan2> במיוחד בקונגרס, מערכת ההצבעה הכי מעוותת
<Rodensky> אבל הוא עדין חמודי
<Rodensky> :)
<sultan2> כם הסנט לא הגיוני כ"כ
<Rodensky> הלוואי שהפוליטיקאים שלנו היו כאלה חמודים
<Rodensky> http://www.barack-obama-timeline.com/he/
<Hoborg> Title: ברק אובמה
<Rodensky> http://www.barack-obama-timeline.com/he/ann_dunham/
<Hoborg> Title: אן דנהם, אמו של ברק אובמה
<Rodensky> http://www.barack-obama-timeline.com/he/barack_obama_sr/
<Hoborg> Title: ברק אובמה האב, אביו של ברק אובמה
<sultan2> http://educate-yourself.org/cn/orlytaitzletter24feb09.shtml
<Hoborg> Title: The Fraud Of Barry Soetoro (a.k.a. Barack Hussein Obama) (Feb. 24, 2009)
<sultan2> http://www.infowars.com/barack-obama-barry-soetoro/
<Hoborg> Title: Barack Obama, Barry Soetoro
<sultan2> ברי סוטורו - השם המקורי שלו
<Rodensky> מבלי לטעון שהאתר שאני הבאתי אמין יותר משלך
<Rodensky> למה האתר שאתה הבאת נראה לך יותר אמין?
<sultan2> כי מצנזרים אותו מידי פעם
<sultan2> :P
<nicoco> מדי*
<Rodensky> מצנזרים גם סתם דעות שלא נוחות
<nicoco> לא, בעצם מידי
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, כתיב מלא
<sultan2> פעם אחרונה האצר צונזר ללא צו למשך כמעט שבוע מלפני חודשיים
<Rodensky> בצ'ט אין ניקוד
<nicoco> או שניהם
<Rodensky> sultan2, לפעמים מוצאים צוים למיניהם ומצנזרים גם אתרים שמשקרים בשם תעמולה
<Rodensky> אין לי סיבה להאמין לבנאדם שפירסם את הסרטון ביו טיוב יותר מאשר לאנשים שפרסמו את הביוגרפיה הרשמית
<sultan2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkpT-gSSS54
<Hoborg> Title:  YouTube   - Broadcast Yourself.
<sultan2> את לא תאמיני מה היה שם
<sultan2> גיביתי את הוידאו, האם את מעוניינת לקבל אותו דרכי בביטורנט?
<Rodensky> אין לי אפשרות פה להשתמש בביטורנט כרגע
<Rodensky> אני רואה את הסרטון הזה של אינפווורס
<sultan2> מאוחר יותר
<Rodensky> זה נשמע כמו כל תיאוריית קונספירציה של NWO
<Rodensky> לא משהו אמין במיוחד
<sultan2> זה לא אומר שזה לא אפשרי ונוכן
<Rodensky> תראה, אני לא טוענת שזה בהכרח לא קיים או זה בלתי אפשרי
<sultan2> זה יותר טוב מסרטי אימה
<Rodensky> אלא שהאמינות של הסרטונים האלה נמוכה ואין לי סיבה להאמין להם יותר מאשר לביוגרפיה הרשמית של אובאמה
<Rodensky> במיוחד כשהם משתמשים באותה הפחדה שפוליטיקאים משתמשים בה
<Rodensky> וחזרה על מנטרות
<sultan2> אכן!
<Rodensky> הם שוטפים את המוח בדיוק כמו מי שהם טוענים שלכאורה משליט nwo
<sultan2> וזה מה שאני אוהב, מכיוון שהם נותנים ביקורת > את מסכימה (מלא או חלקית) + את מתחילה לבקר אותם!
<New0> חברה מה זה כל ה Greasemonky עם HebreTooTip ?
<New0> *Hebrew
<sultan2> https://addons.mozilla.org/he/firefox/addon/748/ http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/6773
<Rodensky> סולטן, הביקורת שלי כלפי מוסדות השילטון הרבה יותר גדולה מאשר כלפי כמה פרנואידים
<sultan2> זה לא רוגלה
<sultan2> נהדר!
<New0> את זה הבנתי
<sultan2> אולמרט הבן זונה משתמש באובונטו והוא לא יוזם מחשבים מוזלים לכל ילד כשזה אפשרי!
<Rodensky> חחח מאיפה הבאת את זה שהוא משתמש באובונטו?
<sultan2> ק-ו-נ-ס-פ-י-ר-צ-י-ה !!!! אאאהההההה
<sultan2> רגע
<New0> זה ביבי שייזם על המחשבים
<New0> לא הזבלים האחרים
<sultan2> http://it.themarker.com/tmit/article/6879
<Hoborg> Title: TheMarker IT -     :
<New0> מחשב לכל ילד
<sultan2> שיילך לעזאזל ביב השקרן וברק המאפיונר!
<Rodensky> קראתי לא מזמן כתבה די חדשה על זה שהממשלה מובילה מהלך להגברת השימוש בקוד פתוח
<nicoco> Rodensky, חבל שאין עוד בנות כמוך באיזור הגיל שלי
<sultan2> אני לא קורא בכלל
<New0> שכל הפולטיאים ילכו
<nicoco> :\
<Rodensky> בטוח יש
<Rodensky> הן פשוט משחקות בברביות
<Rodensky> :-)
<New0> חחחחחח
<nicoco> ולכן הן לא בנות כמוך
<New0> עד שהן גודלות :) :) :)
<nicoco> אלא סתם בנות
<Rodensky> הייתי אותה זקנה גם בגילך, אני די בטוחה שיש עוד כמוני
<sultan2> ‏‫ביבי קיבל שוחד בבריטניה ~130,000$ בזמן מלחמת לבנות ואכל שתה וישן בסכום הזה
<sultan2> ואנחנו מאמינים להם? לא אני!
<New0> עזוב אתך פוליטיקה
<New0> בכל העולם זה חרא
<Rodensky> אגב, תאמין לי שגם אם יהיו אנשים כמוני באיזורך, אתה לא תרצה להתחבר איתם כל-כך
<New0> בפרט אמריקה השלטתיניט
<sultan2> התקשורת וממשלה ידעו שהחיילים 100% מתים ושלחו אותנו למות ואז מתלוננים למה יש "משתמתים"
<New0> sultal2 ?
<New0> sultal2 ה"פ
<nicoco> Rodensky, ומדוע לא?
<sultan2> לא לעשות צבא!
<New0> ברור
<New0> צבא של היום זה לא צבא של פעם
<New0> פעם היה כבוד
<sultan2> עכשיו גנבים
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, אני בנאדם מאוד קשה. יש לי אופי קשה. ל99.99% מהאנשים קשה לסבול אותי ושכמותי
<Rodensky> וזה בגלל שלאנשים כמוני גם קשה לסבול בני אדם אחרים
<New0> היום זה חרא חרא חרא מליון ואחד ועוד סיפרה שלא המציאו
<nicoco> Rodensky, ומה נראה לך שאני?
<sultan2> ברק אוהב את העניים כשהוא גר באקירוב בת"א
<Rodensky> מה שאתה רואה בצ'ט זה נחמד, אבל זה לא המציאות הכוללת
<sultan2> 6 מיליון בשנה מהחברות שבבעלותו
<sultan2> גנב!
<Rodensky> sultan2, לא רשום שם שאולמרט משתמש באובונטו
<sultan2> Rodensky: בוודאי
<Rodensky> רשום שאחרי שהוא עזב, הלשכה שלו ביקשה מחברת מחשוב פתרונות קוד פתוח
<Rodensky> אז חלק מהדברים הם על קוד פתוח
<nicoco> Rodensky, לא האישיות הכוללת, אבל זה משקף כמה וכמה צדדים ממנה
<Rodensky> משתמשים הקצה הם עדין עם ווינדוס, ובכל מקרה זה לא קשור אליו כי הוא עזב את הלשכה
<nicoco> ואני די אוהב את הצד הזה שלך שנגלה לצ'אט
<sultan2> תחנות הקצה העושות שימוש במערכת ההפעלה XP של מיקרוסופט מתחברות לשרתים המרכזיים בהן מותקנת הפצת אובונטו של לינוקס
<New0> ניקוקו אתה חמוד :) כפרה עליך
<sultan2> הוא יודע שזה קיים, זאת הנקודה העיקרית
<nicoco> ברצינות, חבל שאין עוד כמוך
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, הצד שנגלה על הצ'ט כשעושים דיונים כמו אלה שעולים כאן זה לא התמונה השלמה, והעולם היה מקום הרבה יותר גרוע אם היו עוד אנשים כמוני
<sultan2> Rodensky: הוא יכול להתראיין בטלויזיה ולהביע את הרעיון הזה
<nicoco> זה אומר שאת רואה את עצמך בתור בנאדם גרוע?
<Rodensky> sultan2, סביר להניח שזה לא מעניין אותו :)
<sultan2> את העניים זה כן
<Rodensky> ניקוקו אני לא אדם גרוע, אני אדם שלא מתאים כל-כך לחברת בני אדם אחרים
<Rodensky> אם היו עוד אנשים כמוני, החברה הייתה הרבה יותר מפוררת
<sultan2> :D
<nicoco> לא, היא לא הייתה מתפוררת
<nicoco> היא פשוט הייתה שונה
<Rodensky> לא אמרתי מתפוררת אלא מפוררת, במובן שבני אדם היו הרבה פחות מתקשרים זה עם זה
<nicoco> ממש לא בהכרח
<nicoco> עובדה שמצאת את הצ'אט הזה
<nicoco> ואת מדברת איתנו
<Rodensky> אם ניקח את זה למקום קיצוני - אז אם כולם היו כמוני, יש סיכוי טוב שהמין האנושי לא היה שורד את עידן המערות
<nicoco> אמנם זה לא כמו שיחה פנים אל פנים
<sultan2> חחחחחחח
<Rodensky> זה לא אומר כלום
<nicoco> אבל זה עדיין תקשורת
<Rodensky> זה תקשורת שטחית
<nicoco> אם יש אנשים שאת חושבת ששווה לדבר איתם
<nicoco> אני מניח שתדברי איתם
<New0> sultal2 ?
<Rodensky> יש הבדל גדול בין לדבר בצ'ט עם אנשים על נושאים מסויימים ולדון איתם על זה לבין לחיות עם בני אדם
<nicoco> אני מסכים
<nicoco> אבל זה עדיין לא ניתוק מוחלט
<Rodensky> אם כולם היו כמוני אז המין האנושי לא היה שורד את עידן המערות פשוט כי כל אחד היה יושב במערה שלו ולא מתעניין באף אחד אחר
<Rodensky> אני לא יודעת אם בכלל היה קיים מין אנושי בנסיבות כאלה ף)
<Rodensky> :)
<nicoco> את סתם מזלזלת בעצמך
<Rodensky> אני לא מזלזלת בעצמי בשום מצב :)
<nicoco> את אולי לא שמה לב שאת מזלזלת בעצמך מתוך הרצון לביטחון עצמי גבוה, שאותו יש לך
<Rodensky> בחרתי בן זוג שהוא כרטיס הכניסה שלי לחברה, ולעשות לו ילדים זה לשלם על המחיר כדי להיות אדם נורמלי
<Rodensky> *את המחיר
<Rodensky> עושים מה שצריך כדי לחיות בחברה
<Rodensky> כדי לשרוד:)
<nicoco> את כן היית שורדת
<nicoco> בדיוק
<Rodensky> כן אבל זה מתאפשר לי רק בגלל שאנשים אחרים לא כמוני
<nicoco> ואם הם כן היו כמוך?
<Rodensky> הכרתי אנשים כמוני
<Rodensky> אפילו איתם אני לא מסתדרת
<New0> ואני לא מסתדר אם אף אחד אז מה חחחח
<New0> יש אנשים כאלו
<New0> ביג דיל
<nicoco> טוב נו, אז בואו נחמיא לעצמי ונגיד שהעולם היה מקום הרבה יותר טוב אם כולם היו כמוני
<nicoco> :D
<Rodensky> חחחחחחחחחחחח
<New0> nicoco אין כמוך בעולם :) :) :)
 * nicoco מניף את ידיו בברכה לפשוטי העם
<nicoco> סתם
<nicoco> גם כמוכם אין בעולם :)
<nicoco> ועכשיו אני רואה פרק או סרט או משהו רנדומלי אחר והולך לישון
<nicoco> לילט
<New0> גם אין אנשים כמוני
<New0> גם לא כמו רודןסקי
<New0> כל אחד בעולם הוא שונה
<New0> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<nicoco> זה טוב שיש מגוון
<nicoco> זה לא טוב שיש קיצוניות במגוון
<Rodensky> בולשיט, אין דבר כזה אדם מיוחד ושונה
<Rodensky> ברומנית יש אימרה שמתארת את זה מצוין
<sultan2> כונלו מיחדים!
<Rodensky> "בתי הקברות מלאים באנשים שאין להם תחליף"
<sultan2> כולנו*
<Rodensky> לכל אחד מאיתנו יש אנשים שדומים לו ויש להם אופי זהה
<nicoco> בכלל, תארו לעצמכם שהעולם היה נשאר בתרבות ההלניסטית
<nicoco> זה יכול להיות נחמד
<Rodensky> זו הסיבה ההתנהגות האנושית כל-כך צפויה
<nicoco> עם הספריה הגדולה באלכסנדריה
<nicoco> היינו מתפתחים הרבה יותר מהר
<nicoco> והרבה יותר ביעילות
<nicoco> הכנסיה הזאת החליטה להתקע כמו עצם בגרון
<nicoco> ולחנוק 2000 שנה שלמות
<nicoco>  :\
<Rodensky> לא בוכים על חלב שנשפך
<nicoco> בפסקול המקורי של המחזמר "שיער" יש שיר שנקרא "anybody to love"
<nicoco> ויש שם משפט חכם אחד
<Rodensky> רק משפט אחד?
<Rodensky> שיר לא משהו בכלל
<Rodensky> :))
<nicoco> The saddest story is the story about what should have been
<nicoco> או משהו כזה
<Interruptus> הא גדול
<nicoco> אני לא זוכר בדיוק
<nicoco> אבל זה העקרון
<Rodensky> אני התחברתי יום לפרסילה מלכת המדבר
<Rodensky> דראג קווינס באוטובוס זה מסר אופטימי
<Rodensky> *יום=יותר
<Interruptus> יאפ סרט מבדר
<Interruptus> במיוחד ה
<Interruptus> texas seasow massacre
<Interruptus> seasaw
<Interruptus> והקטע שהם שותים עד אובדן הכרה
<Rodensky> אתם לא תכעסו עלי שאני שומעת היום דיסק של בריטני ספירס, נכון?
<serfus> אוי גוועלד
<Rodensky> אני נורא משתדלת שלא, אבל circus פשוט טוב.
<serfus> עדיף שתחסכי בפרטים
<serfus> תעשי את זה עם אוזניות בארון בגדים שלך
<sultan2> Rodensky: PM
<Rodensky> היא הוציאה את הלהיט הראשון שלה כשהייתי בת 12
<Rodensky> או כשניקוקו היה בן 5
<Rodensky> תלוי איך מסתכלים על זה
<serfus> שפונגל הוציאו את הלהיט הראשון שלהם כשהייתי בן 4
<serfus> או שעדיין לא בכלל
<serfus> תלוי איך מסתכלים על זה
<Rodensky> חחחח
<Rodensky> באיזו שעה יצא הלהיט הראשון שלהם?
<serfus> השאלה היא איך אתה מגדיר להיט
<Rodensky> במקרה של בריטני ספירס הלהיט הראשון שלה היה גם השיר הראשון שלה שיצא לציבור
<serfus> 98
<serfus> כן, עצוב אבל אני מכיר את הסיפור... לפני שבועיים היה לי מבחן באנגלית והאנסין היה עליה
<serfus> lame or what?!
<Rodensky> 98?
<Rodensky> משום מה הייתי בטוחה שהם יותר ותיקים מזה
<serfus> בנפרד הם יותר וותיקים
<serfus> ראג'ה בעסקי המוזיקה עוד משנות ה60
<Rodensky> כן בנפרד אני יודעת
<Rodensky> התכוונתי בתור שפונגל
<Rodensky> רג'ה ענתיקה במונחים של טראנס :)
<serfus> או בכל מונח אחר P:
<Rodensky> חחח הכל יחסי
<serfus> יכול להיות שהם הסתובבו או שהוציאו כל מני אי פי וכאלה אבל האלבום הראשון יצא ב98
 * serfus is calling it for the day
<New0> תגידו צריך לעשות רווח בין משפט לסימן שאלה ?
<New0> או שאפשר גם ככה?
<New0> או שזה לא משנה
<Rodensky> אין רווח בין מילה לסימן פיסוק
<Rodensky> אני שונאת את אלה ששמים רווח לפני סימן פיסוק ועוד יותר שונאת את אלה שלא שמים רווח אחריו
<New0> האם קראת נכון את השאלה ?
<Rodensky> כן
<Rodensky> קראתי ועניתי לך
<New0> דיברתי על סימן שאלה לא פיסוק
<New0> ?
<New0> לא
<New0> ת
<New0> ,
<Rodensky> סימן שאלה זה סימן פיסוק
<Rodensky> פסיק זה גם סימן פיסוק
<Rodensky> סימן קריאה ונקודה גם הם סימני פיסוק
<Rodensky> גם נקודותיים, נקודתיים פסיק וכו'
<Rodensky> הם כולם סימני פיסוק
<New0> אוקי זה חדש לי אני כבר בודק את זה
<Rodensky> סימן פיסוק ת-מ-י-ד יבוא צמוד למילה שלפניו ועם רווח בינו לבין המילה הבאה
<Rodensky> ואם מישהו אומר לך אחרת אז אותו מישהו בור אידיוט שלא יודע עברית
<New0> ווואלה
<New0> אף אחד לא אמר לי אחרת זה היה אני
<New0> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<New0> *אני ששאלתי
<Rodensky> סבבה, אבל שאלת
<Rodensky> יש כאלה שלא שואלים, הם פשוט קובעים ככה
<New0> אני בור אידיוט שלא יודע עברית חחחחחחחחח
<New0> אה אוקי תודה :) אני מנוחם :) :) :)חחחח
<Rodensky> אני דיברתי על כאלה שלא שואלים וקובעים את זה בעצמם
<New0> כן כן הבנתי ותודה
<New0> :)
<New0> חולה פה על כולם :) חח
<New0> http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D7%A1%D7%99%D7%9E%D7%9F_%D7%A9%D7%90%D7%9C%D7%94
<New0> יפה את צודקת
<Rodensky> כן, אני נוטה לדעת את השפה שבה אני מדברת
<New0> הוא שאל: "היכן השפן שלך?" "הוא שאל אותי היכן השפן שלי."
<New0> אוקי אז אני לא יודע וווואווווו חחחח
<New0> סתם תודה :)
<Rodensky> מה שפת האם שלך.
<Rodensky> ?
<New0> מה את לחשוב ?
<New0> *חושבת
<New0> מרוקאית
<New0> מה שלך
<New0> ?
<Rodensky> מאיפה אני יודעת מה שפת האם שלך?
<New0> זאת השפה של האם שלי
<New0> תנחשי
<New0> ניחוש אחד
<New0> זהו
<Rodensky> אין לי איך לנחש כי אני לא יודעת מה המוצא האתני שלך ועם איזו שפה גדלת
<Rodensky> אומרים שהמבחן לשפת אם היא באיזו שפה בנאדם סופר את המטבעות הקטנים של העודף
<New0> סתם זרקי
<Rodensky> אנא ערף
<Rodensky> קשה לך להגיד?
<Rodensky> אם אתה לא מעוניין לציין אז אין צורך
<New0> מרוקאית אה :) גם אני חצי
<Rodensky> אני סתם שאלתי
<Rodensky> אני לא מרוקאית
<Rodensky> תודה לאל נולדתי לקבוצה שלא צריכה להלחם על זכויותיה
<New0> לא התכוונתי לשדך אבל זה כמובן .......
<New0> ברור
<New0> ×¢......
<New0> עב......
<New0> נו..... מה ההמשך ?
<Rodensky> אין סיכוי ששפת האם שלך עברית
<New0> מה ???????????????...
<New0> למה
<New0> סתם האמת
<New0> צרפתית
<Rodensky> כי מי ששואל אם לפני סימן פיסוק אפשר לשים רווח או לא, הוא בטוח לא דובר עברית כשפת אם
<Rodensky> חוץ מזה שבכל השפות אין רווח בין סימן פיסוק למילה שלפניו
<Rodensky> בכל השפות הלטיניות, הגרמאניות והשמיות בכל אופן
<Rodensky> לא יודעת איך זה בסינית ויפנית וכאלה
<New0> אבל בגיל 3 כבר הגננת שלי אמרת לאמא שלי שתפסיק (מה לעשות כלבה) אז היא הפסיקה
<New0> בקיצור זה עברית
<Rodensky> נשמע לי הזוי
<New0> אבל את סתם מגיעה למסקנות
<Rodensky> מקווה שלא אכפת לך שאני שואלת - יש לך לקויות למידה כלשהן?
<Rodensky> אתה כמובן לא חייב לענות
<trew1000> חברה יש פה משתמשי גימפ?
<New0> כן
<New0> למה את שואלת ?
<New0> יש לי הפרעה בקטנה
<New0> ואני ממש לא מתבייש מזה
<New0> disorder על משהו מסויים
<Rodensky> אני שואלת כי מה ששאלת מתאים למי שעברית אינו שפת אימו או למי שעברית היא שפת אימו אך יש לו לקות למידה מסוג מסויים
<New0> אבל זה בקטנה לכן יש לי עדיין רשיון
<New0> בא נגיד ככה שתמיד הייתי על אדרנלין יותר מיידיי
<Rodensky> מצד שני, אני לא אתקשה להאמין שילדי ישראל היום לא יודעים עברית כמו שצריך כי אף אחד לא טורח ללמד אותם והם קולטים אותה רק מהערסיאדה ברחוב
<New0> ולכן היו לי שיעורי עזר
<New0> מורה פרטי
<New0> נכון
<New0> אבל אני הייתי אלוף בדקדוק
<Rodensky> אלוף בדקדוק? של איזו שפה?
<New0> וזה לדוגמא לא למדתי או שאני לא זוכר
<New0> עברית
<New0> אבל המחשב דופק את הבן אדם ומתחיל לשכוח דברים
<Rodensky> אני די בטוחה שאני יודעת דקדוק יותר טוב ממך, ואני בחיים לא הייתי טוענת שאני אלופת דקדוק או שהייתי מתישהו אלופה בדקדוק
<Rodensky> אין קשר למחשב
<New0> כמובן שיש עוד סיבות למה שכחתי דברים אבל אני לא ייכנס לזה עכשיו
<New0> שאני אומר משהו אני החלטתי וסופי
<New0> כמובן אם זה משהו עליי
<New0> והייתייייי בעבר אלוף בדקדוק
<Rodensky> לא הבנתי אבל שיהיה
<New0> ברגע שאתה על המחשב יותר מידיי זמן אתה שוכח דברים
<New0> ולא הייתי כותב הרבה
<New0> אלא רק סרטים סדרות שבחיים שלך לא תדביקי אותי
<New0> לכן העברית שלי נחלשה
<New0> אבל אני יודע ממש איך לנתח משפטים
<New0> וכו'
<New0> Rodensky שאלת עניתי
<Rodensky> אני לא יודעת לנתח משפטים, הייתי ממש גרועה במקצוע לשון עם ללמוד את כל הכללים, גם באנגלית ככה, אבל כשאני צריכה בפועל לכתוב תוכן אני כותבת אותו טוב כאילו שלמדתי את הכללים
<New0> simple as that
<New0> נכון
<New0> כי יש לך חוש
<New0> גם אני לא למדתי את זה
<New0> אבל זה בא מחושששש
<Rodensky> המרצים שלי מאוד אוהבים את הכתיבה שלי
<New0> שמפתחים
<Rodensky> פעם אחת מרצה לקחה את המחברת שלי בזמן מבחן, פתחה אותה מול כל הנבחנים וצעקה עליהם "אתם רואים?? ככה צריכה להיראות מחברת!!!!"
<Rodensky> ותבין, יש לי כתב זוועתי
<Rodensky> והמחברת שלי נראתה כאילו שפרה לעסה אותה
<sultan2> חחחחחחחח
<Rodensky> ואחרים הגישו מחברות יפות כאלה, הכתב שלהם נראה כמו אותיות קידוש לבנה
<nicoco> :D
<New0> סבבה
<New0> דתייה ?
<Rodensky> נייט
<New0> Rodensky ה"פ
 * nicoco ROFL'S AROUND
<Rodensky> קשה למצוא אדם יותר חילוני ממני
<Rodensky> כן ראיתי
<New0> אוקי
<New0> לכן כל מה שאת אומרת.....
<New0> אוקי
<New0> :)
<Rodensky> טוב חבר'ה, מצבי מדרדר, אני שומעת עכשיו שירים של פאריס הילטון
<nicoco> :\
<New0> OMG
<New0> הלוואי הייתי עכשיו במלונות שלה חחחחחח
<Interruptus> הממ אגב
<Interruptus> קטע גאוני
<trew1000> אצלי לאחרונה נייטוויש
<sultan2> trew1000: what's up SIP! :P
<Interruptus> parasites of the western world - funeral for a mouse
<trew1000> הכל טוב
<trew1000> אני עם אקיג'ה
<trew1000> אבל אין לי כל כך עם מי לדבר כי אין לי חברים שם
<sultan2> יש לי פה יותר מ 10 אפליקציות
<nicoco> trew1000, תגיד, מה אמרת מקודם על גימפ?
<trew1000> אני מנסה לגייר אותם חח
<sultan2> עכשיו הפעלת את אקיגה
<sultan2> הפעלתי*
<trew1000> תראה את הסרטון הזה תגיד לי אתה
<sultan2> אתה לא מופיע כפעיל
<trew1000> http://pellelatarte.fr/en/2010/11/video-de-loutil-de-deformation-par-cage/
<Hoborg> Title: Video showing the Gimp cage tool
<trew1000> כי אצלי מכובה בנתיים
<trew1000> אני בשיחה תוך כדי התכתבות
<New0> לילה טוב חברה :)
<Rodensky> לילה טוב לך
<trew1000> אכן לילה טוב
<Hero> ימח שמו של האובונטו שהתקנתי
<trew1000> וכל זה למה?
<Hero> עשיתי שדרוג
<Hero> והקטע שהוא לא מכבה לי אותו
<Hero> כשאני לוחץ לו על הכיבוי שבפנאל
<trew1000> מה בקשר לפקודת כיבוי? Hero
<trew1000> halt
<Hero> ניסיתי את poweroff
<Hero> ואז אחרי כמה זמן נדפק
<Hero> עכשיו אני בנתיים עם shutdown
<trew1000> נסה את halt
<trew1000> מעניין למה זה ככה
<Hero> אג
<Hero> ב
<Hero> אם אני עושה Suspend אז המחשב מתכבה ואז כשאני מדליק הוא נשאר במסך שחור
<Hero> זה מה השאמור להיות?
<Hero> trew1000 - או שזה אמור להחזיר את המחשב למצב הקודם שבו הוא נכבה?
<trew1000> לא יודע לא מכיר
<Hero> ומה לגבי
<Hero> Hibernate
<Hero> ?
<trew1000> גם לא מכיר
<Hero> על איזה מערכת אתה רץ?
<trew1000> מנדריבה
#ubuntu-il 2011-10-31
<Elihai_321> יש לי בעיה..
<Elihai_321> אני צריך עזרה קטנה בסגירת שרת.
<irksds> שלום
<trerq> irksds: שלום גם לך
<irksds> יש לי בעיה כפרה
<irksds> אתה מבין בשרתים
<trerq> לא
<trerq> ממש לא
<irksds> אוקי
<irksds> בכלל לא?
<asw3_> moshe742, החלפתי את gnome-screensaver
<asw3_> ב- xscreensaver
<asw3_> מעניין אם יהיה שינוי בכיבוי של המסך
#ubuntu-il 2011-11-01
<moshe742> asw3_, יש תוצאות?
<asw3_> בנתיים עוד מוקדם לדעת
<asw3_> כי גם gnome-screensaver
<asw3_> היה עובד לפרקים
<asw3_> נראה אם השני יהיה יותר אמין
<moshe742> אוקי
<asw3_> יש מצב שזה באג באובנטו יחסית ישן?
<moshe742> לא נראה לי סביר, אצלי אין את הבעיה הזו, אבל זה לא בלתי אפשרי
<asw3_> אני עובד לפי שיטה שאם זה עובד אז אין צורך לגעת
<moshe742> אבל עדיין צריך לעדכן, וזה יכול לדפוק דברים
<asw3_> אפשר לשרוד גם ללא עדכונים
<moshe742> ברור, אבל אז אתה גם פגיע יותר מבחינת אבטחה
<asw3_> דרך אגב אתה עובד עם כרטיס מסך חיצוני\ on board?
<moshe742> חיצוני, יש לי אנוידיה
<asw3_> כנראה שפה השוני
<asw3_> אני עובד עם כרטיס שמהלוח
<asw3_> אולי זה גם יכול לגרום לבעיות
<asw3_> אני יודע שאם לא התקנת למשל בוינדוס דריברים,המסך לא יתכבה לעולם
<asw3_> שמע זה רק ניסוי וטעיה
<asw3_> ואני מקווה שפתרתי את הבעיה
<moshe742> יכול להיות, אז אתה אומר שהם לא ממש מוצלחים כנראה בכלל בנושא הדרייברים, שמעתי שהם לא ממש מוצלחים בלינוקס
<asw3_> דריברים זה יכול להיות דבר נורא לפעמים
<asw3_> בכל מערכת הפעלה
<moshe742> זה ברור, אבל אני מניח שהיצרנית של החומרה יודעת לייצר דרייברים טובים, או לפחות מקוה שהם יודעים
<Elihai_321> ?
<gener1c> why is linux-il invite only O.o
<New0> היי חברים מה קורה?
<New0> קרה לי משהו מוזר עכשיו. ניסיתי להתחבר ללינוקס-אייאל אבל זה אומר לי שזרקו אותי ואני לא יכול להתחבר
<New0> ב #linux-il
<New0> מישהו יכול לברר בשבילי?
<matanya> משום מה linux-il הוא invite-only
<New0> נכון. למה?
<matanya> אתה צריך לדבר עם דור
<New0> אה אוקי תודה. דרך אגב מישהו פה יודע על MYSQL
<gener1c> mishu po?
<moshe742> כן
<moshe742> yeah
<gener1c> im using irssi so hebrew is backwards :P
<moshe742> know english?
<gener1c> i wona invite people who want to develop with me an open source web platform that will enable all people from the protest to make united boycott descisions without any single managers that tell them what to do
<moshe742> what platform do you want it to be?
<gener1c> you mean on what frame work or how i want it to look?
<gener1c> framework*
<moshe742> what language?
<gener1c> i personally know php/python/ruby
<gener1c> im am leaning towards python
<moshe742> i know perl and none others (yet)
<gener1c> lol
<gener1c> my python is not that amazing either
<moshe742> if you really want to do it the best place to look for volunteers is whatsup.org.il
<gener1c> hehe
<moshe742> thats a forum for open source
<gener1c> i like that site
<gener1c> thats where i met guysoft
#ubuntu-il 2011-11-02
<Guest50152> ?
<serfus> ערב טוב
<AA__> ?
<AA__> ?
<trerq> בגלל זה?
<AA__> ?
<serfus> שלום
<AA__> שלום
<AA__> תמיכה טכנית?
<serfus> אל תכתוב סתם סימני שאלה
<serfus> מילים בבקשה
<AA__> איך אפשר ליצור תקיה או להעביר קובץ למחיצת המערכת?
<serfus> קצת פרטים קודם
<serfus> מערכת, שפה.....
<trerq> עם הרשאות מנהל
<AA__> ubuntu אנגלית
<trerq> שזה אומר SUDO
<AA__> אין לי מושג
<trerq> פותח את הטרמינל
<trerq> וכותב שם sudo
<AA__> זהו?
<trerq> ואז את שם הדפדפן קבצים שלך
<trerq> אחרי שתזין סיסמה אז כן
<AA__> צריך לעשות את זה כל פעם?
<trerq> רק קח בחשבון שאחרי שתזין את הסיסמה יהיה לך כח לשנות כל דבר במערכת וזה אומר הכל  תתנהג בזהירות עם זה
<trerq> לא ממש כי זה נשמר בהסטוריה של שורת הפקודה
<trerq> חוץ מזה אפשר להתקין תוספים שיתנו לך את האפשרות הזאת בלחיצה ימנית על התיקיה ואז פתח עם הרשאות מנהל
<trerq> אבל זה אני מכיר ב-KDE ולא עם גנום או יוניטי
<AA__> איך עושים את זה?
<trerq> ב-KDE?
<trerq> אתה עם KDE?
<AA__> יש לי ubuntu
<AA__> לפני יומיים התקנתי את המערכת...
<trerq> אז אתה עם יוניטי אותו אני ממש לא מכיר
<AA__> זה לא אותו דבר רק עם עיצוב שונה?
<serfus> לא
<AA__> אז ...מה לעשות ? איך להשיג גישת מנהל
<_x_X_X_x_> היי
#ubuntu-il 2011-11-03
<_x_X_X_x_> היי
#ubuntu-il 2011-11-04
<eeeccc> מישהו מבין פה בפאנל da
<eeeccc> ?
<lkfjgdfl> ?
<serfus> אהלן
<serfus> morning govatent
<govatent> shalom
<lkfjgdfl> איך יודעים מה הdns של האחסון
<serfus> govatent, i see you are participating in the uds, are you israeli?
<govatent> Yes and No.
<serfus> lkfjgdfl, אני לא ממש מבין בנושא הזה... זה גם לא נראה לי המקום המתאים ביותר לשאול
<govatent> I was born in Argentina, I am jewish and all my family lives in Israel.
<serfus> oh i see
<govatent> Ani lo medaber evrit.
<serfus> :P
<serfus> that alright
<govatent> I don't know much hebrew
<govatent> I will be in Israel from January till around the end of February or March
<govatent> going to spend some time with my family
<govatent> hopefully I can find some ubuntu users to hang out with while I am there :)
<serfus> great!
<serfus> let's try set something up
<serfus> let's say we are not in our best shape
<serfus> the LoCo that is
<serfus> but i hope we can arrange something
<govatent> yea. i spend a lot of idle time here
<govatent> i just like to avoid the english
<govatent> I am actually sitting in a 64 bit discussion session at uds right now
<serfus> oh cool
<govatent> they are considering making 64 bit default
<serfus> how was it?
<govatent> for 12.04
<serfus> sounds right for me
<govatent> uds so far has been great
<govatent> today is the last day
<serfus> ya i know
<govatent> I actually live in Miami
<govatent> so i was able to drive up for it. 4 hour drive
<serfus> were you sponsored?
<govatent> nope. not sponsored. just close enough for me
<serfus> oh, so you don't need to fly
<govatent> correct
<govatent> have you been remote participating?
<govatent> btw, i hope the others in the channel won't mind the english conversation. again sorry for my lack of hebrew.
<serfus> feel free to write english, it welcome
<serfus> i have not
<serfus> unfortunately
<serfus> i was away most of the uds
<serfus> i guess most of the guys here understand english, if not they will just ignore it
<govatent> are you a regular on the channel?
<govatent> so i can keep in contact with you as my date for the trip gets closer. I arrive in tel-aviv on Jan 18. my leaving date is not set yet though
<serfus> ya, i OP it
<govatent> ah, its nice to meet you
<serfus> nice chatting wit you :)
<serfus> you should post the mailing list
<serfus> i'm the LoCo leader
<govatent> cool. I am part of the UBuntu-us-fl and ubuntu-ar locos.
<serfus> but unfortunately lately i'm not active enough
<serfus> life started to happen.... :-)
<govatent> lol
<govatent> i just finished school here in the US.
<govatent> trying to figure out what to do or find work
<govatent> was thinking about moving to IL
<serfus> really? that's nice
<govatent> i hope that while i am there for about 2 months i can find a way to start my life there
<serfus> i'm in my last year
<govatent> most Israelis i know here tell me i am crazy :p
<serfus> why?
<govatent> i am to kind for the life style there
<serfus> haha
<serfus> you'll do well i;m sure
<serfus> western jews are very wanted in israel, so there are many benefits and programs.... you should check it out
<govatent> cool. good to know.
<govatent> i should say i am more on the reform side.
<serfus> it's okay.... i'm not even there
<serfus> all depends on where you live
<govatent> yea
<govatent> i was in IL in 2006 with a group
<govatent> btw what town do you live in if i may i ask?
<serfus> i mean, there are areas where people don't even care if you are jewish
<serfus> modi'in
<serfus> it's about half an hour from tel aviv
<govatent> my grandma lives in ashdot
<serfus> far away :-)
<govatent> my mom's side of the family is very large and i can't remember all the town names
<serfus> anyhow, dinner is calling me
<serfus> was nice talking to you
<serfus> and enjoy the rest of uds
<govatent> ok. take care. ill keep you posted on UDS :)
<govatent> toda
<govatent> lunch time. take care.
<nady> hy
<moshe742> vhh
<moshe742> hey
<nady> לילה טוב
#ubuntu-il 2011-11-05
<odedkarp> שבת שלום
<odedkarp> יש פה מישהו שיכול לעזור אולי?
<moshe742> כן
<odedkarp> אני עובד על 11.10 והVBA EXprees לא מצליח להראות את הגרפיקה כמו שצריך
<moshe742> מה זה? משחק? תכנה?
<odedkarp> זה אימולטור למשחקי גיים בוי
<moshe742> מה הבעיה עם הגרפיקה?
<odedkarp> הוא פשוט לא מראה את הצבעים כמו שצריך
<odedkarp> או שהוא קורס מייד עם העלייה
<moshe742> באיזה מובן לא כמו שצריך? הצבעים שונים ממה שאמור להיות? הצבעים בגוונים שונים?
<moshe742> מאיפה התקנת את זה?
<odedkarp> התקנתי מהמאגרים
<odedkarp> הצבעים שונים ממה שהם אמורים להיות
<moshe742> כלומר ירוק נניח יכול להיראות כצהוב?
<odedkarp> כן
<moshe742> האם יצא לך לעבוד עם התכנה הזו על מערכת אחרת? כמו חלונות או הפצה אחרת של לינוקס?
<odedkarp> בגריסא הקודמת של אובונטו זה לא עשה את הבעיה הזאת
<Mati_Menkes> אהלן
<moshe742> וסהלן
<xDuDe> יש פה מישו?
<xDuDe> יש פה מישו?
<nady> לילה טוב
<nady> יש מישהו
<moshe742> כן
<connex> yup
<nady> מה שלומך
<moshe742> סבבה, מה איתך?
<nady> טוב
<nady> איך משנים שפת שולחן עבודה
<moshe742> למה אתה מתכוון?
<nady> כל תפריט
<moshe742> אתה רוצה לשנות את התפריטים לשפה אחרת?
<moshe742> אם כן אתה יכול לעשות את זה בlanguage support
<nady> כן אבל גם להגיע לאפשרות דרך קיצור
<connex> משה, יש לי שאלה קשה בשבילך, כשתסיים
<moshe742> לא זוכר קיצור לנושא הזה
<moshe742> מה השאלה connex ?
<connex> אנגלית זה בסדר?
<moshe742> אם ה
<connex> Hi, i am about to buy a new computer which i plan to connect to 2 display, a tv and a computer monitor, both through hdmi. i want the tv to run a separate x server with it's own wireless keyboard and mouse and xbmc instead of a DE(boot it from xinit). The second xserver should run as a regular desktop. Is it feasible?
<connex> <connex> Also, is it possible to map a specific audio jack to a certain x server?
<nady> קיצור להגיע להגיע החלפת שפה
<connex> בעיקרון מה שאני רוצה לעשות נשמע לי מאד בר ביצוע, אבל אני לא ניסיתי את זה וחבל לבזבז כסף סתם אם זה לא יפעל, כי זה אולי יגרום לי להתחייב לכרטיס מסך מסויים
<moshe742> connex, אף פעם לא ניסיתי אבל סביר שזה אפשרי, אבל למה להריץ פעמיים את X?
<connex> למה לא?
<moshe742> כי אין צורך אמיתי בענין?
<connex> אנא פרט
<moshe742> X משמש בתור החלק שמקשר בין החומרה למערכת עד כמה שהבנתי
<moshe742> לכן אם יהיה לך פעמיים את X (בהנחה שזה אפשרי) אתה תצטרך לגרום לאחד לקבל הוראות והשני לא יעבוד כל פעם ולהיפך, לא עדיף שאותו ה-X תמיד יהיה האחראי?
<moshe742> פשוט תשים מערכת יציבה כדי שלא יהיו בעיות (נניח דביאן) וזהו
<connex> אבל זה העניין
<connex> אני רוצה הפרדה מלאה בין שתי הסביבות
<connex> אחת מיועדת לשימוש HTPC
<connex> והשנייה לעבודה מול מחשב
<connex> כאילו יש לי שני מחשבים שונים
<connex> אם אני אשתמש ב X אחד
<connex> אני לא יודע איך אני יעשה את ההפרדה לשני מסכים
<moshe742> אם X יעשה לך צרות אז למה שרק אחד מהם יעשה אותן?
<connex> שרצים אפילו תחת יוזר שונה
<connex> נניח שאני הולך בדרך שלך של שרת X אחד
<moshe742> למה אתה רוצה שכל דבר ירוץ על יוזר שונה? (אני חושב שאפשר לעשות את זה, רק צריך לדעת איך)
<connex> איך אני מייסם את זה?
<connex> מיישם
<moshe742> אני אחפש על זה קצת, אבל אתה פה בזמן הקרוב?
<moshe742> אני מתקין דביאן על הנייד עכשיו
<connex> כן
<connex> תודה
<connex> התייאשת מUNITY?
<moshe742> אפשר להגיד, אבל אני משאיר את 11.10, לפחות עד שאדע להסתדר עם דביאן כמו שאני מסתדר עם אובונטו, מה גם ש-11.10 עושה לי בעיות כמו בעיות עם העכבר (שאין לי באופן סוזה שמתוקנת על אותו מחשב) ובעיות קטנות אחרות שמרגיזות
<connex> אני עדיין עם 11.04
<connex> נמנע מיוניטי כמו מאש
<moshe742> גם אני על הנייח עם 11.04, אבל בסוף אצטרך לעבור להפצה אחרת או לממשק אחר, אז אני מנסה בינתיים
<connex> xfce היה בסדר בשבילי
<nady> אפשר להיכנס למחשב שלי
<asw3> כל האובנטו החדשים באים עם היוניטי?
#ubuntu-il 2011-11-06
<_x_X_X_x_> היי
<Rock_> hay all
<Rock_> hayyyyyyyyyy
<Rock_> Hello
<victory> selam
<victory> ısrael
<victory> victory of love
<victory> אהבה
<victory> אהבה
<victory> שופט
<victory> או בעולם
<victory> לבוא
<victory> vesselam
<victory> byee
<XDUDE> יש פה מישו?
#ubuntu-il 2012-10-29
<asw3> avihay, כנראה ש- ISO
<avihay> ?
<asw3> <avihay> what encodeing are you useing
<asw3> רוב הקליינטים מפגרים
<asw3> וצריך תוספות כדי לעזור להם לקרוא
<asw3> בחלק מהסרברים יש לי ZNC
<asw3> והוא מטפל יפה בקידוד
<asw3> לפחות של העברית
<asw3> פה לא עשיתי יוזר
<asw3> כי הרוב כותבים בסדר
<asw3> ב- utf
<ommer> hello
<ommer> is anybody knows if i can install ubuntu server on laptop?
#ubuntu-il 2012-11-01
<alex84> היי לכולם...
<alex84> אני מחפש עזרה נואשות...
<alex84> יש כאן במקרה משתמשי openwrt או מישהו ןשיש לו נסיון בהגדרת חייגן הוט ע"ג openl2tp?
#ubuntu-il 2012-11-02
<Ron-> שלום
<Ron-> מה היה כאן בזמן האחרון?
<Ron-> בטח אתם עושים פה ממש כיף
#ubuntu-il 2012-11-03
<GuySoft> היי אנשים
<GuySoft> שוקל לקנות את הלפטופ הזה. למישהו יש הערות? הצעות? http://www.nayadnayad.co.il/Product.aspx?productid=11366
<Interruptus> נקודה אחת חשובה
<Interruptus> יש הרדיסקים של לפטופים חדשים
<Interruptus> שנקראים 4K
<Interruptus> שיש איתם ימבה בעיות בלינוקס
<Interruptus> בד"כ בנפחים גדולים
#ubuntu-il 2012-11-04
<trew100> avihay: היי
<trew100> היה בעבר ערוץ אבטחה ישראלי
<trew100> יש לך מושג מה הכתובת שלו?
<avihay> trew100: no clue, been useing IRC only in the last 4 years
<avihay> I assumed you meant an IRC channel
<avihay> also, I don't know anything bout security, using *buntu has made me carefree, I don't know how to deal with windows viruses anymore and such and such :-<
#ubuntu-il 2013-10-28
<yarony42> אחה"צ טובים
<Guest12942> מישהו יכול להסביר לי כמה דברים?
<Guest12942> טוב אני אנסה אחר כך :)
<Avihay> Egbert9e9 , govatent חדשים בערוץ? או שרק כינויים שלכם חדשים?
<Avihay> I've asked if you are new here or, those are just new nicks
<Avihay> I*
<govatent> Oh, i've been around for a while. At least since January 2012. I spent two months in Israel and I met up with a few linux users one day. I just remained on the channel because i wanted to.
<govatent> but sadly, ani lo medaberet ivrit
<govatent> or medaber
#ubuntu-il 2013-10-29
<Shimon_> שלום לכולם
<Shimon_> יש לי שאלה אבל באמת של מתחילים. אשמח אם מישהו יוכל לסייע.
<Shimon_> כשאני פותח מסמכי וורד העברית תמיד זזה הצידה וכל הסימונים (עיגולים, תיבות טקסט) זזים. האם יש דרך להתאים בין אופיס לליבראופיס?
<israel> שדרגתי לאובנטו 13.10 ומי אז  הphpmyadmin לא עובד משהו יודע משהו על זה
#ubuntu-il 2013-11-02
<buntuboy> שלום שלום
<buntuboy> אני חזרתי לאובנטו אחרי שנים של הפסקה, וחסרה לי המוזיקה השבטית כשאני מדליק את המחשב
<new0> hey everyone, how do i setup hebrew keyboard?
<new0> הצלחתי :)
<new0> יש פה מישהו בערוץ?
#ubuntu-il 2014-10-27
<shahar> מישהו יכול לעזור לי עם פיירפוקס?
<Avihay> ...
#ubuntu-il 2014-10-31
<nir> שלום
<nir> מישהו כאן פנוי לתמיכה טכנית?
#ubuntu-il 2014-11-02
<uz3r> מישהו יכול להמליץ על קליינט לIRC?
<uz3r> אחד שתומך טוב בעברית
#ubuntu-il 2015-10-26
<dmor> היי חבר'ה, מה שלומכם? אפשר לשאול שאלה?
<trytry> בכבוד
<dmor> תודה רבה ובעברית :-)
<dmor> שאלה מעולם ה - DevOps
<trytry> לא מכיר משהו
<dmor> האם אפשר לבצע התקנת רשת על-בסיס גרסת מיינור מסויימת, דהיינו, 14.04.1 ולא 14.04.3 שזה המצב "האוטומטי"?
<dmor> העיקר הרצון יא חביבי :-)
<trytry> :-)
<dmor> איפה אפשר לשאול שאלה שכזאת? זה קשור לאדמינסטרציה עם קשר למירורים.
<dmor> המלצה כלשהיא?
<trytry> כן הייתי עוד יותר שמח אם גם הייתי יודע מה לענות
<trytry> בכל אופן אפשר לשנמך דברים
<trytry> שניה
<dmor> תודה רבה
<trytry> \j #ubuntu
<trytry> dmor: נסה להדביק את השורה הבאה בשורה של הצ'ט
<trytry> \j #ubuntu (תהפוך את ה\)
<dmor> תודה רבה איש יקר
<dmor> ערב נעים
<trytry> גם לך
#ubuntu-il 2015-10-27
<Guest1171> שלום לכולם
<trytry> שלום וברכה
<Guest1171> מי שהוא יודע אולי איך אני מתקין את התוכנה פופקורן טיים?
<trytry> אממ כמה שניות
<Guest1171> ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<trytry> Guest1171: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wh2j5oLFW2I
<trytry> תראה בגוגל יש עוד הרבה
<Guest1171> ראיתי את הסרטון ניסיתי לעשות כל מה שהוא הסביר אבל לא הצלחתי הבנתי שהיה אתר שנתן קישור להורדת התוכנה שעובדת עם לינוקס אבל הוא נסגר
<trytry> אז כנראה שהוא נסגר
<trytry> אתה צרילך למצוא הורדה לתוכנה
<Guest1171> אוקי תודה
<trytry> בבקשה
#ubuntu-il 2015-10-28
<aaadds> מישהו פה
<aaadds> ?
#ubuntu-il 2015-10-30
<mircx1> !help
#ubuntu-il 2015-10-31
<imoshep> שלום!
<totimkopf> nobody is here? :o
#ubuntu-il 2015-11-01
<P> היי
#ubuntu-il 2016-11-01
<gzoo> anyone around?
